# 2015 Trek Farley 6 and 8 fat Bikes



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Anybody see the pics of the 2 new Trek Farleys coming out this August? I spoke to the owner of my LBS yesterday and I had him pre order me the Farley 6. I'd really like to get the 8 but I just can't justify spending 3 grand on a fat bike, at least right now. The 6 retails for $1700 and that's a great price. 


My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Those are the artist renderings. Actual bikes:


----------



## syntheticreality (Jan 15, 2013)

I was going to say, expect the wheels to explode the first time you stop with radial lacing and fat tire traction! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Without a chain you would not have to worry. Lol! 


syntheticreality said:


> I was going to say, expect the wheels to explode the first time you stop with radial lacing and fat tire traction!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I knew those pics are artists renderings but that's all I could find. My LBS had the real pics like Blunderbuss showed. I can't wait till they come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Those rims & tires look interesting!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Farley 6 Specs









Farley 8 Specs









My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Avid hydros=yuck. 

rog


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Agreed but if you get a chance to try the new SRAM Guide RSC brakes take the chance. I got a set last week and they are fantastic! I went into it with the lowest of expectations and after one ride I was sold. You know what makes a GREAT bike part? You never think about it while you're riding, just use it and rip.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> Avid hydros=yuck.
> 
> rog


I couldn't agree with you more. A couple weeks before my bike comes in I'm ordering a set of XT's. My wife's Superfly had Avids and they were beyond horrible.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

gravitylover said:


> Agreed but if you get a chance to try the new SRAM Guide RSC brakes take the chance. I got a set last week and they are fantastic! I went into it with the lowest of expectations and after one ride I was sold. You know what makes a GREAT bike part? You never think about it while you're riding, just use it and rip.


Your not the first person whose told me these new brakes are great, but after 2 bad experiences with Sram brakes I'm done. I've had great luck with Shimano brakes I don't even bother with any other brakes.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

gravitylover said:


> Agreed but if you get a chance to try the new SRAM Guide RSC brakes take the chance. I got a set last week and they are fantastic! I went into it with the lowest of expectations and after one ride I was sold. You know what makes a GREAT bike part? You never think about it while you're riding, just use it and rip.


another thing that makes a GREAT bike part is zero/wicked easy maintenance and longevity.

bb7 brakes and surly stainless steel rings and cogs for examples. as soon as my promax deciphers die (need ANY futzing with) on my charge (amazing brakes btw, easily as good as slx/xt hyros), bb7's will take over. my 10 year old indy fab ti 29er had bb7's for all 10 years with just pad replacements and new delta coated cables once every 3 years or so.

i'll have to grab lever on some of those guides at some point.

you sell both trek and special ed, right?

rog


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

3.8 tires... 

Anyone know how large you'll be able to go?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> 3.8 tires...
> 
> Anyone know how large you'll be able to go?


From reviews of the original Farley (same frame I believe) I don't think you can go wider on the rear but possibly a bit wider on the front.

I was really fancying a fat bike last year as a winter bike (it looks like I'm in good company as my current MTB is a 2014 Fuel Ex8 29er) but there weren't really any available for sale nor any I was interested in. My preference is towards Trek and the Farley looks good, I'm wanting it for wet muddy trails over the winter and not sure whether the Farley tyre is on the small side? On the other hand the reviews seem to favour the Farley as a trail bike which is what I'm interested in rather than a solid tourer. I was looking at the Specialized Fatboy (which I wasn't able to get anywhere and don't know about the 2015 version) which has the huge tyres although I think the Farley might be a better trail bike.

Then there's the 6 vs 8 - I'm thinking there's not much point in me going for the 8, I'm not fussed about the 1x11 drivetrain (too pricey for a wear and tear part) and prefer the Deore XT on the 6. I'm not sure about the suspension, obviously I'd prefer not to have it for a winter bike but then I'm perhaps not a good enough rider. However the 6 is cheap enough I think it's worth going for it and adding a suspension fork later if I really need it.

John


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

JohnMcL7 said:


> From reviews of the original Farley (same frame I believe) I don't think you can go wider on the rear but possibly a bit wider on the front.
> Then there's the 6 vs 8 - I'm thinking there's not much point in me going for the 8, I'm not fussed about the 1x11 drivetrain (too pricey for a wear and tear part) and prefer the Deore XT on the 6. I'm not sure about the suspension, obviously I'd prefer not to have it for a winter bike but then I'm perhaps not a good enough rider. However the 6 is cheap enough I think it's worth going for it and adding a suspension fork later if I really need it.
> 
> John


I've read in some of the posts on the original Farley of guys putting on a 4" tire in the rear.

As far as your reasons for wanting the 6 over the 8, I agree With you 100%. If I feel I eventually want a front suspension fork I can add it for a lot less. Yea I'm sure I'd have to do something with the front hub either replace it or maybe there are spacers, I'll worry about that when the time comes.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

The only reason I buy prebuilt bikes is to save on all the little stuff on the bike( using the bike compeny's buying power). I see no savings here. Big let down from Trek imo.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> The only reason I buy prebuilt bikes is to save on all the little stuff on the bike( using the bike compeny's buying power). I see no savings here. Big let down from Trek imo.


Totally agree with you. I ALWAYS buy my bikes already prebuilt factory. Your not saving anything the other way in the long run..


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks to me like Trek is hoping to make a little cash on the next mtb "fad" with big markups....FB riders need to remember that they are buying hartails...and for the most part, no suspension.....that needs to be in the price tag now that the big makers are getting into the market....again...jmo


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't find Trek are good value for money (at least in the UK) but the reason I buy them is I find their after sale service is very good. That said, I think the Farley 6 is good value for money, ok it doesn't have suspension but the tyres/wheels are more expensive and at the moment the package has fairly new custom parts whereas the £1000 hardtails are very popular and sold in large numbers.

Comparatively the Farley 6 is quite reasonable among other fat bikes, I don't know about the 8 as there's no others with its configuration. The Farley 6 is available here for just under £1200, the Genesis Caribou is £1500 and it is a 1x10 using Deore (the Farley 6 has a Deore XT rear derailleur), the OnOne Fatty is £1000 but has a cheaper drive train (all Sram X5) and the quality of some of the parts is questionable, the Specialized Fatboy is a better spec but the base one is around £2000 and the Expert £2500 (neither have suspension).

I think I'm going to put an order in for one as the cost is a lot more reasonable than I was expecting and I don't really know what spec is going to suit me best until I try one properly. I was concerned about the not so fat tyres but then I didn't realise the Genesis Caribou has the same size (I think, Surly Nates), I've a couple of friends who are big fans of the Caribou for trail riding so hopefully the Farley will be good.

John


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I decided to go ahead and order a Farley 6, I was thinking of waiting to see what Specialized offer for 2015 but I think it's unlikely they'll beat the Trek on price and the Farley's narrower tyres seem good for trail riding. Plus ultimately I don't know if this is for me or not until I try it.

John


----------



## bourns74 (May 17, 2013)

Planning on ordering a Farley this week, I'm currently riding a 18.5 inch superfly and I'm 5ft 10 inches. Can anyone recommend frame size on the Farley (either 17.5 or 19.5)? I've read that they seem to run small, can anyone confirm or advise? Thanks


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I decided to go ahead and order a Farley 6, I was thinking of waiting to see what Specialized offer for 2015 but I think it's unlikely they'll beat the Trek on price and the Farley's narrower tyres seem good for trail riding. Plus ultimately I don't know if this is for me or not until I try it.
> 
> John


I did the opposite. I've been a lifelong Trek fan, since owning a 820 as my first real bike 20 years ago. I was just about to order a Farley until I demoed a Fatboy. I loved the handling of the Fatboy, better components, and most of all the ability to run bigger tires. Granted all of this cost more, but I figured I'd rather pay now than be second guessing later.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Looks to me like Trek is hoping to make a little cash on the next mtb "fad" with big markups....FB riders need to remember that they are buying hartails...and for the most part, no suspension.....that needs to be in the price tag now that the big makers are getting into the market....again...jmo


Really? The Farley 6 costs less than a Pugs and has better specs. The original 2014 Farley was indeed overpriced, supposedly because Trek got very little oem discount on the Surly rims and tires from QBP. Now that they have options, the price is much more reasonable.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone yet took delivery of the new Farley8..?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Trekmogul said:


> Has anyone yet took delivery of the new Farley8..?


I don't think they are in stock yet ...I'll be ordering a six as soon as they are.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Some shops have them in stock. I was at a shop in Chicago over the weekend and they had 4 of the Farley 6. The 8 will be next month i was told. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I rode an 8 today, I didn't think I'd like it having never ridden a fat bike before, but I'm in love and am seriously considering buying. My local shop has 9 in stock at the moment.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Just J said:


> I rode an 8 today, I didn't think I'd like it having never ridden a fat bike before, but I'm in love and am seriously considering buying. My local shop has 9 in stock at the moment.


They had how many Farley8's in stock? I ordered mine back in June and its still not here yet.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Trekmogul said:


> They had how many Farley8's in stock? I ordered mine back in June and its still not here yet.


4 8's and 5 6's. This is in the UK however.


----------



## S2bear (Sep 4, 2014)

befoot said:


> I don't think they are in stock yet ...I'll be ordering a six as soon as they are.


Hi I'm a noob on here but got an 8 this week, never ridden a Fatbike before and have only done some light trails/messing around but loving it so far - it's a hoot! looks like you could probably go up to a 4" tyre on the rear if anyone cares. I got the 19.5 frame which was hard to find. Trek told me no more deliveries to the UK until 19th Jan '15 so I phoned around... A lot. Stu


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

S2bear said:


> Hi I'm a noob on here but got an 8 this week, never ridden a Fatbike before and have only done some light trails/messing around but loving it so far - it's a hoot! looks like you could probably go up to a 4" tyre on the rear if anyone cares. I got the 19.5 frame which was hard to find. Trek told me no more deliveries to the UK until 19th Jan '15 so I phoned around... A lot. Stu


Peddlers in Redcar by any chance?...


----------



## S2bear (Sep 4, 2014)

Just J said:


> Peddlers in Redcar by any chance?...


No it was Chevin Harrogate. Very nice chaps and just as well I got there at closing time rather than opening time as I'd have left with more things, it was just like when I was a kid in the local BMX store! 😁


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

S2bear said:


> No it was Chevin Harrogate. Very nice chaps and just as well I got there at closing time rather than opening time as I'd have left with more things, it was just like when I was a kid in the local BMX store! 😁


Phew I thought you'd got in there before me for a moment! 

Enjoy your new bike, they certainly are lots of fun!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone put a 29+ setup on one of these? 
Tried a Google search but didn't come up with much.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

*Farley 6*

Picked up the Farley 6 yesterday. My first fat bike and first post on mtbr after years of lurking. Almost pulled the trigger on a Moto Lurch or Framed Alaskan but decided on this instead. Planning to add some carbon bits, 1x10, XT pedals / Spank Spikes for winter. Maybe tubeless or lighter tubes.

Size 17.5 with the new mulefut rims, hodag tires, beater alloy pedals, and reflectors weighed in at 32.16 lbs. It came with an XO front der instead of the X5 listed on Trek's website.

Here's a quick shot... will post some better pics soon. Probably won't get to ride until end of week.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

wuchadwi said:


> Picked up the Farley 6 yesterday. My first fat bike and first post on mtbr after years of lurking. Almost pulled the trigger on a Moto Lurch or Framed Alaskan but decided on this instead. Planning to add some carbon bits, 1x10, XT pedals / Spank Spikes for winter. Maybe tubeless or lighter tubes.
> 
> Size 17.5 with the new mulefut rims, hodag tires, beater alloy pedals, and reflectors weighed in at 32.16 lbs. It came with an XO front der instead of the X5 listed on Trek's website.
> 
> Here's a quick shot... will post some better pics soon. Probably won't get to ride until end of week.


Awe Man your killing me!!!! I ordered my Farley 6 in 21.5" size back in June and it won't be here until mid October. I've seen smaller sizes in a few shops but not mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah yea the 17.5 was the only one the shop near me had and I didn't preorder it, just walked in an bought. Wonder what takes so long for the other sizes. At least you'll get it right in time for winter!



Robg68 said:


> Awe Man your killing me!!!! I ordered my Farley 6 in 21.5" size back in June and it won't be here until mid October. I've seen smaller sizes in a few shops but not mine.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, that 6 is sharp in that color! Love the continuous top tube/seat stay and shorter rear end. Looks slacker in front than it is(70°). Not a fan of the green 8.


----------



## bourns74 (May 17, 2013)

Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I'm still debating on the 17.5 or 19.5. I'm 5'10"
Looks great by the way!


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm 5'10" as well, 32" inseam, average to long arms. I also rode last years Farley in 19.5" and it didn't feel overly large in terms of reach or standover. The steering response felt slightly slower but not by much. I ride 17-18" on 29er hardtails as well.



bourns74 said:


> Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I'm still debating on the 17.5 or 19.5. I'm 5'10"
> Looks great by the way!


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

*more pics*

Rode at some construction areas in my condo complex and through a short walking trail. Cannot wait to take it on singletrack and snow. Tires seem nice but I dont have any experience with other fat tires. Maybe add a bluto next year but holding off until I have a better feel for fat biking.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I picked up my preordered Farley 8 on August 29. I have about 400 miles on it so far and really like it. It's been really wet here in the Chicago area, so it's mostly been on rail trail, turf and mud.









Three years on a PUG, ride everyday with my dog.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

what do you think of the tires after 400mi?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Local LBS just got one in, gonna go ride it. And how about those wheels/tires after 400 miles? Or more by now!

Edit: also, what did you pay for it?


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

What is the weight for Farley 6&8?


----------



## S2bear (Sep 4, 2014)

I weighed my Farley 8 and it seems to be about 31lb all in.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

My 17.5 Farley 6 weighed a hair above 32 lb with pedals. I would estimate the Farley 8 to be close... Lighter 1x11, supposedly lighter wheels, heavier bluto... you do the math

Can someone with an 8 weigh theirs?

EDIT: too slow.. see post above me.. nice weight on the 8!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you pay $1700 for the 6? That's a steal!


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

$1700+sales tax=$1800. I thought earlier reports said the msrp was supposed to be $1700 but maybe the high demand caused trek to increase it to $1869. 

Either way I thought it was a good deal and totally worth it. I rode about 8 miles on some single track and loved it. Took a bit more effort since I am used to a hardtail carbon 29er and haven't rode rigid since I had a bmx bike. Still need to mess around with tire pressures to see what I like.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome, glad to hear. The Trek site says $1869, so hopefully I'll be able to do $1700. I think the dude said he had other people asking about it so who knows.

It does look like a fantastic deal. I was pretty much sold on the Muk 2 for $2k, but this may change my mind assuming I like the feel/ride.


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the weight info, I'm trying to make decission between Farley 6,8 or specialized fatboys..
We did order Farley 6 for my wife, and it should arrive next week.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

a-o said:


> Thanks for the weight info, I'm trying to make decission between Farley 6,8 or specialized fatboys..
> We did order Farley 6 for my wife, and it should arrive next week.


Those weights sound fairly close to the Spec. Fatboy. My size L (19") Fatboy weighs in at 31lbs with pedals. I did cheat and swap in a carbon Easton Seatpost... 

I looked long & hard @ the Trek Farley, but for a similar cost the Fatboy has clearance for wider tires (up to 5") and a carbon fork. That's what won it out for me. The Farley, Fatboy, and new (2015) Kona Wo all seem like solid competitors to the traditional Surleys and Salsas that have dominated the Fatbike market for the past few years.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm so excited on picking my 8 up on the next week or so, I've got some green Raceface Atlas pedals and crank boots coming for it with the intention to get used to flat pedals again. This is going to be my fun bike where Strava does not apply. Going to use it on the beach too and I'll have my fingers crossed for a snowy winter. Can't wait!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

wuchadwi said:


> My 17.5 Farley 6 weighed a hair above 32 lb with pedals. I would estimate the Farley 8 to be close... Lighter 1x11, supposedly lighter wheels, heavier bluto... you do the math
> 
> Can someone with an 8 weigh theirs?
> 
> EDIT: too slow.. see post above me.. nice weight on the 8!


I weighed the 21" demo bike last week and it was a smidge over 31.


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Awesome, glad to hear. The Trek site says $1869, so hopefully I'll be able to do $1700. I think the dude said he had other people asking about it so who knows.
> 
> It does look like a fantastic deal. I was pretty much sold on the Muk 2 for $2k, but this may change my mind assuming I like the feel/ride.


Considering a closeout Muk 2 myself so will be interested to hear about your experience.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

What kind of closeout price are you looking at? They made reference to not being able to go lower than what Salsa allows. Not sure if that is BS or not. Either way, that bike was sweet, but a bit more than I wanted to pay (wanted to tell my wife I paid).


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> What kind of closeout price are you looking at? They made reference to not being able to go lower than what Salsa allows. Not sure if that is BS or not. Either way, that bike was sweet, but a bit more than I wanted to pay (wanted to tell my wife I paid).


Last time I looked it was around $1,979 or something at a LBS...but went off sale. Sure I could get them back down to it since it's a demo model - then again I guess any one of a kind bikes left in stock are technically demos at this point. At my regular LBS, there's also a black Moonlander and Pugsley Special Ops for around $2k. I need to get to "the House" here locally and look and ride the options from Framed...not sure how to reconcile the differences in price but know I want to do zero upgrades other than stuff like a frame bag and winter riding clothes...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I went up to The House (from Eau Claire) rode the Minnesota 2.0 and thought the Mukluk rode much better. Twice as much better? I'm not sure, but I crossed the 2.0 off the list in favor of the Alaskan Alloy. I did have a very brief seat on a large prototype AK Alloy (I usually ride medium) and was sold on that. The more I thought about it, the more I felt better about buying something local, riding it before buying it, hence the budget getting bumped up to swing a Muk 2 potentially. Now a Trek Farley might be available soon, so I'm stoked on that. And the AK Alloy isn't due until December.


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> I went up to The House (from Eau Claire) rode the Minnesota 2.0 and thought the Mukluk rode much better. Twice as much better? I'm not sure, but I crossed the 2.0 off the list in favor of the Alaskan Alloy. I did have a very brief seat on a large prototype AK Alloy (I usually ride medium) and was sold on that. The more I thought about it, the more I felt better about buying something local, riding it before buying it, hence the budget getting bumped up to swing a Muk 2 potentially. Now a Trek Farley might be available soon, so I'm stoked on that. And the AK Alloy isn't due until December.


I hear that. I'm no wrench-head. And I'm in Minnesota, so there's no way I'm waiting until December....snow is going to fly long before that. I guess the bottom line is that when I buy anything (clothes, tools, synthesizers, whatever), I am rarely disappointed if I choose the quality item and buy local where the person that sold it to me stands behind it. I like the Pugs and Moonlander. I really like the Mukluk 2, and not just for the stunning orange paint - it feels true, sure and light...but it was the LBS guy that demo'd the Mukluk to me that said to wait and try a new Farley. I don't think I'd regret buying any of those...but I'll probably still give the Framed stuff a chance. In either case...I need to start making some decisions...good luck with yours


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks man, good luck with your fattie search. A note about wrenching on bikes, I'm not totally mechanically inclined either, and am kind of an impatient ********, but I've started tinkering with my bikes a little bit, and that's been kind of rewarding, fixing a front derailleur, fixing a rear derailleur, getting more familiar with how bikes work, stuff like that.


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks. Once I make room in the garage/purchase the fattie, I'm getting a basic toolkit (like this one perhaps?)

Nashbar Essential Tool Kit - Normal Shipping Ground and aim to spend some quality time with You Tube learning basic stuff. to maintain it.

My current bike is a Giant Escape hybrid and I've got it dialed in so I am afraid to mess with it but I'm thinking of buying a used CL bike to learn/experiment/Frankenstein with...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Ha, yep, that's exactly what I did - dick around with a beater bike, gave me the confidence to try to fix the shifting on my cross bike. Took an afternoon of anger lol, but it shifts nice now!


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

I was able to chisel my LBS down to 2400.00 plus tax on my new Farley8 or i was not going to buy it. I figured he can make it up in volume on others.. I would never consider paying full retail for nothing and htat includes bikes..


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Trekmogul said:


> I was able to chisel my LBS down to 2400.00 plus tax on my new Farley8 or i was not going to buy it. I figured he can make it up in volume on others..


Oh look douche bag is back and in typical form.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

tyriverag said:


> Local LBS just got one in, gonna go ride it. And how about those wheels/tires after 400 miles? Or more by now!
> 
> Edit: also, what did you pay for it?


Yeap, more now. I ride 1-2hours weekdays and 3-4 weekends.

I like them so far. I ride horse trails most of the time. Hold pretty well in the mud and everythings good on turf. Still haven't ridden any technical hardpack. It's been really wet and none of the santioned trails are open very often.









31lbs. without pedals for the 15.5"

$3K to the LBS/LSS. I get better deals from them on skis and didn't really mind them making some money on the hot new thing.


----------



## Hallett6103 (May 9, 2010)

Is anybody getting an Xl I ordered mine in July and Trek is still saying mid-late Oct.Just wondering what others have been told?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Hallett6103 said:


> Is anybody getting an Xl I ordered mine in July and Trek is still saying mid-late Oct.Just wondering what others have been told?


I just ordered a Farley 6, sz-21.5 today and was told Oct 6th they ship...


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hallett6103 said:


> Is anybody getting an Xl I ordered mine in July and Trek is still saying mid-late Oct.Just wondering what others have been told?


I ordered the Farley-6 in 21.5"back in June, and mine is not coming in till October.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Test rode on Friday, and bought the Farley. Dudes at the shop trimmed the bars and sent me home with a fat bike! Note that it came with 27tpi Husker Dus rather than the Hodags, totally fine with me.

Context: I ride (now rode) a 2013 Specialized Rockhopper primarily. Looking for a fatbike for winter, and probably trail riding. Have test-ridden just about every fatbike up to $2k (including 2014 Muk 2) in parking lots and roads.

First weekend thoughts: Amazing. At the shop, I immediately got firm in the pants upon mounting it. Took it out for a while, and the dudes said it ran small, so I took out the large and decided the medium fit is a bit better (I'm 5'10ish and maybe 31ish inseam). But I suggest taking out multiple sizes if you can, depending on your preference.

Took it to the trail on Saturday and I was almost in tears. It felt like cheating. I will probably be upgrading the grips to something more ergo, and might add a Bluto next year. 

Good news: The Farley is way more than what I hoped it would be. I kept noticing the smile on my face when I was riding.

Bad/good news: My wife took it for a spin and now wants one. Bluto funds will possibly be redirected to a fat bike for her. 

Bottom line: The Farley gets my vote for best fat bike value; I could not be happier. Plus, seeing my wife ride it while wearing my Integrity (awesome 90's hardcore punk band) hoodie is an image I will never (want to) forget.

Edit: pictures coming soon!


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad you like it! I have about 50 miles on mine now... still loving it. Make sure you play around with air pressure as it makes a big difference in the ride feel and handling. Weak point of the bike is the brakes, will use them til they die and put some XTs on. Also ordered up an Easton EC70 carbon bar low rise for $70. Planning to put on yellow ESI chunky grips. Both these should help smooth the ride a bit as I'm still getting used to rigid.

From my ride today:


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome. Haha yeah, going from a crappy Suntour suspension fork to rigid was kinda tough. Good call, may look at carbon bars, could be nice in the winter as I've heard that they don't get cold like steel or aluminum.

Agreed 100% on the brakes. They seem fine, but come across as the cheapest spec. Everything else is awesome though.

I did tinker with the pressure, but have no idea about PSI, just went by feel, haha. What are you running, and do you suggest a specific pressure gauge? I have a couple pumps already so I'd be in the market for a gauge.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually went by feel too. I had the shop set to 10psi when I bought it, and since I've aired down maybe to 8psi in front, and prob 9 in rear. I am actually looking into a gauge as well so I can get everything exact and run consistent pressures.

A quick search found this electronic one, but maybe there's a better option. GOing to keep searching. 
Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - SmartGauge D2

Edit: this one by SKS looks decent too, a little cheaper
Amazon.com : SKS Airchecker Digital Presta and Schrader Pressure Gauge : Bike Pack Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

tyriverag said:


> I immediately got firm in the pants
> 
> I was almost in tears.


Funny I once knew a dancer back in the day that could do the same thing to a man and that would only cost you 20 clams.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

bdundee said:


> Funny I once knew a dancer back in the day that could do the same thing to a man and that would only cost you 20 clams.


Bet she wasn't a fatty tho


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

For cheap and effective gauge, go to your local atv shop.


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Test rode on Friday, and bought the Farley.


Congrats on your choice...what made it better than the Mukluk 2 in your opinion?


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

Really interested in the Mukluk Comparison, thinking about pulling the trigger on the 8.


----------



## BigWickerJim (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my Farley 8 earlier this week. It is setup with tubes, but it seems silly to keep it that way considering everything is ready to go tubeless. 

Has anyone set theirs up tubeless yet?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

zaxmalloy said:


> Congrats on your choice...what made it better than the Mukluk 2 in your opinion?


I'm not sure if anything really made it "better" than the Mukluk 2. I sat on it and it immediately felt the way I hoped it would feel, and when I was riding it, the PUMP levels were high.

And it was $250 cheaper, which wasn't a deal-breaker, but I really did want to keep everything below $2k. That's not to say that I was influenced much by the price, but it was a warm fuzzy. Both awesome bikes, just personal preference, really.

Note to Natedeezy, I was looking at a 2014 Muk 2, and bought a Farley 6. I don't have much to share about the Bluto-equipped Muks and Farleys, other than the Farley felt more mountain bike-y than the Mukluk.

Also, I will be throwing a Bluto on it next year.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

The photo apparently wasnts to get uploaded sideways.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Trekmogul said:


> I was able to chisel my LBS down to 2400.00 plus tax on my new Farley8 or i was not going to buy it. I figured he can make it up in volume on others.. I would never consider paying full retail for nothing and htat includes bikes..


It'll look great parked in your house.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

aizu1 said:


> It'll look great parked in your house.


 Yah the stable is getting over run with all this scrap metal and plastic bikes. Busy keeping them all polished and dust free


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> The photo apparently wasnts to get uploaded sideways.


Tyriverag, Nice bike 
Did your bike arrive with Husker Du tyres? Or did you already change the?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

a-o said:


> Tyriverag, Nice bike
> Did your bike arrive with Husker Du tyres? Or did you already change the?


Thanks! Nope, it came with the Husker Dus. I guess they ran out of the Hodags it was supposed to come with. Fine with me though, I was happy to have a proven awesome tire, instead of a new offering. Though I'm sure the Hodags are pretty sweet.


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> Note to Natedeezy, I was looking at a 2014 Muk 2, and bought a Farley 6. I don't have much to share about the Bluto-equipped Muks and Farleys, other than the Farley felt more mountain bike-y than the Mukluk.
> 
> Also, I will be throwing a Bluto on it next year.


Kinda What I was hoping to hear, hoping to kill two birds so to speak. Hopefully will see one of these with a set of 29+ soon.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I know 29+ fits on the Muks, but I'm not sure about the Farley, not a lot of clearance with the FD. Not an issue for me as the Farley is exactly what I was looking for. May throw 29er tires on at some point, but after riding it hard this weekend, I HIGHLY DOUBT THAT!


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone with a Farley 8 weigh their bike yet? I just ordered one but the shop guessed the weight is in the 32lb range.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I ordered my Farley 6 a couple of months ago and it came in last week, came with the Bontrager Hodag tyres:










Amusingly there's been a late heatwave here but I couldn't resist taking the fat bike out anyway and so far I'm really enjoying it. It floats so well through heavy mud and gets so much traction it feels like cheating while the rest of the group picked their way round the side. What surprised me was the agility and speed of the bike, I thought it would feel like a real tank but the front comes up very easily and the big tyres really encourage you to throw it around...I was surprised to find I set personal bests on two downhill sections with the fat bike that I've ridden frequently on my other bikes.

I'm having a few twinges in my wrist although I'm hoping that's just getting used to riding rigid which is a first for me. I'm not keen on the brakes as they feel more like mechanical brakes but then that's perhaps just because I'm used to the more immediate feel of Shimano brakes. I think the bike is good value though so don't mind forking out for new brakes.

John


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Get a carbon handlebar and some thicker handle bar grips it helps my wrists alot before i put my bluto on my Farley.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Good call, I was thinking about those options before the Bluto. Need to play with the tire pressure now that I finally have a gauge.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

BlackMamba2012 said:


> Get a carbon handlebar and some thicker handle bar grips it helps my wrists alot before i put my bluto on my Farley.


Is it a Farley 6 you have, if so how did you get the fork on the front wheel when the original is a quick release and the bluto is a through axle, new wheel? I'm a little concerned by the number of people putting the suspension forks on fat bikes, I bought the fat bike to avoid suspension through the winter. Guess I need to give it a few more rides and see how it goes, I haven't had major wrist pain just minor twinges.

I'm a bit sceptical of carbon bars, I have carbon forks on both my hybrid and road bikes which are meant to improve the ride comfort by smoothing out vibrations but both bikes have very hard rides.

John


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

You'd at least need a new hub/spokes & swap the rim over. I thought about the Bluto myself, but can't justify it after buying a fuel less than 6 months ago.


----------



## S2bear (Sep 4, 2014)

LIV2RYD said:


> Anyone with a Farley 8 weigh their bike yet? I just ordered one but the shop guessed the weight is in the 32lb range.


31lb for the Farley 8 in 19.5" Frame with pedals.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Guy at the shop advised that I could just add hub adapters and be good to add the Bluto. Maybe he was crazy.



BigVaz said:


> You'd at least need a new hub/spokes & swap the rim over. I thought about the Bluto myself, but can't justify it after buying a fuel less than 6 months ago.


----------



## S2bear (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with the rim decals peeling on their Farley 8? Mine started peeling within a week and about 35kms of dry weather riding. No biggie I thought I'd tell the dealer and Trek would just send some new decals (at some point). They very kindly offered me some Bontrager kit instead but they won't commit to sending me any decals! I've asked them again but Trek said twice now that they don't know when they'll have any rims or decals. It's only stickers but it's part of the aesthetic appeal and on a £2300 bike they should last no? So anyone else having this issue? That aside... This bike is A LOT of fun!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Guy at the shop advised that I could just add hub adapters and be good to add the Bluto. Maybe he was crazy.


I'm not a expert, I was just repeating what I was told from a local trek dealer. He told me that he asked a Trek rep & thats what he told him.

So you could be right?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

The Mukluk comes with 135 hubs up front and just takes the adapters to make it Bluto-ready, but those are Salsa hubs with Salsa adapters. Not sure if there is cross brand hub compatibility with the Bontrager hubs.

Otherwise if the dude at the LBS accidentally lied to me, he'll be eating a crowbar sandwhich.



BigVaz said:


> I'm not a expert, I was just repeating what I was told from a local trek dealer. He told me that he asked a Trek rep & thats what he told him.
> 
> So you could be right?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

If be willing to bet it's salsa exclusive since the farley 6 hubs are generic.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

The Salsa hub adapters only work on the Salsa hub. They also offset the hub to the brake side for proper rotor positioning, which requires the wheel to be re-dished if it was originally built for 135, so not exactly plug and play.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

So I ordered my Farley 6 on Sunday. I'm in the late October eta camp. Also ordered a Bluto and Hope front hub, blue of course. Fork and hub are already at the shop waiting for me.


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Ordered a Farley 8 last monday. ETA is mid/late Nov. I hope it arrives sooner. Planning to upgrade the brakes to XT or Guide RS, some carbon bars/seatpost, set it u tubeless and let r rip!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

blunderbuss said:


> So I ordered my Farley 6 on Sunday. I'm in the late October eta camp. Also ordered a Bluto and Hope front hub, blue of course. Fork and hub are already at the shop waiting for me.


How much savings was there instead of the farley 8???


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info, blunderbuss. I get ahead of myself when thinking about upgrades, ha. Think I'm going to look at carbon handlebars first, maybe a fork, and dick around with the tire pressure a bit (a lot) more. 

And besides, winter is only a couple months away.

Carbon fork - would it be worth it for a better ride? Not too concerned with weight savings.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Also, the more I ride the bike, the more I like it.

I did notice a real slight self steer when I deflated the tires a bit (no idea what PSI, my gauge is being wonky, will sort this weekend), and usually only when I stand up while turning. Note my bike came with the 27 TPI HuDus, which seem to be great on the trail. 

I think I am running probably a bit of a high PSI, as some of the dudes I ride with advised. But I kind of like it, doesn't seem to bounce too much on rooty/rocky stuff.


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

LIV2RYD said:


> Ordered a Farley 8 last monday. ETA is mid/late Nov. I hope it arrives sooner. Planning to upgrade the brakes to XT or Guide RS, some carbon bars/seatpost, set it u tubeless and let r rip!


Are you a mind reader?? exactly what I was planning.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Noob here; I picked up a Trek X Cal 8 about a month ago to get in shape for dirtbike riding I started last summer, but last week test rode a Farley 6 and immediately traded the X Cal in for it! I love this thing!! Riding the same trails as I did on the X Cal with the Farley felt like cheating. So much traction with the tires aired down (have no idea, went by feel) it's redonkulous! It floats over crap so easily that used to beat me up on the 29'er. Only issue I've found is more pedal strikes. Not sure how much lower the BB is, or if the arms are longer or the tires squishing down...or all the above, but I do have to be careful of pedal position. Got caught a few times and stopped dead in my tracks! We have a lot of huge roots on the trails around here, and a lot of them!
My low pressure gauge, Stan's sealant and tubeless valve stems should be there when I get home from work...can't wait! I put extra chunky ESI grips on and have no problems with sore wrists/hands or forearm pump either.
All this talk about the Avids sucking....they seem to work fine for me, but maybe the Shimanos on the X Cal had more initial bite.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I feel the exact same way - it's like cheating! And I've noticed more pedal strikes too, def need to be more aware of pedal position.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I rationalized the purchase as being able to get out in the winter and ride in the snow. I figured it would be ok on the trails, just really slow, but so far I feel quite a bit quicker and more confident! I think Trek designed the Farley's to be on the sporty side of the fatbike spectrum. It would be nice if they made it capable of using the 5" tires though. We'll have to wait and see how it floats on the white stuff. I just hope this winter isn't as brutal as last year. Under 10 degrees I don't much care for....brrrrrrr.

I just remembered you said your bike came with the 27 TPI HD's; weird, mine has the 120's. It kinda freaked me out a little seeing the front tire wrinkle like a drag slick going over roots. I wonder how much difference in feel there is between the 2.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yikes! I just checked the pressure with the new Meissner gauge and had 3 in front and 3 1/2 in the rear. It's a wonder I didn't pinch flat out on the trail. So much for going by feel until I get a 'feel' for it! Those HD's must be some tough tires, unless it's lost air since Wednesday night. I Pumped them up to 14, I'll see if they stay there.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha wow!

Do you have a link to your gauge? I'm having a bear of a time with the presta valves using the Planet Bike gauge I bought.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I got it from Treefortbikes. I went for the 0 to 15 lb. Figured it would be more accurate. They had a good price on the Stan's sealant too if you're interested in going tubeless. 
I have no connection with them, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't know if this one is available elsewhere, I read a few reviews and it seemed to get consistently the best reviews:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0051LQ0X4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's difficult to tell how accurate it actually is but it seems a lot better than my track pump and conveniently you can release air pressure with the gauge attached to the valve to drop it down to the right level.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

BigVaz said:


> How much savings was there instead of the farley 8???


Around $600 plus tax, but of course my part spec will be considerably lower than an 8's. I just didn't need or want the 8. I prefer Shimano shifting, and I wasn't sure I'd be able to change the XD driver on the Jackalope wheels. And I prefer black, always. But honestly, my fatbike will never be my main bike. It will never, ever see snow here in Tampa, FL, and only occasional use on a real trail. I have a secret place that I ride near my work that is soft ground and grass, not real trails, and normal 2.xx tires sink in and feel like you're riding flat tires.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Im getting a creak on either the front hub or bottom bracket. Any ideas? Pretty sure it either just started or just got worse. Bike is a week old.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

So I'm still waiting for my farley to arrive, but my buddy ordered the same bike and paid for rush shipping from Ca, so it was here within a week. Lucky dog... anyway, we went out yesterday and I was able to throw a leg over it. Seems like a great bike. First fatty I've ridden even though it was a size too small. The thing I noticed was how different it rode from my fuel.

The fuel was effortless. The farley had a lot of self steer. Could've been a pressure issue??? Not sure as this was the first fatty I've ridden. Riding a fat bike will definitely make a man out of you... it's a completely different beast.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Took my Farley into the shop to check out the creak. A quick ride by the mechanic had him believing it was not the front hub, but either in the bottom bracket (which was tightened up right), or the cheap pedals. I left it there for him to check out while I'm out of town.

Hopefully it's just the pedals.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Hopefully it's just the pedals.


My buddy was saying he thought the crank was making weird noises too, but he also has cheapo pedals. Maybe that's it.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I test rode a farley 8 yesterday and gotta say not impressed at all.

Self steer on bontrager tires almost put my on my face (wasn't ready for it) cause its got some pull to it.

Brand new and already creaking???? Yeap had that too

Not impressed with the bluto not to say its bad, just dont see a need for it on a fatty in my case.

Whole bike though not, felt heavy and cumbersome to ride. I rode a a fat boy briefly that guy brought, I have 50 lbs in him easily, set up for him but rode like a dream for me. I own nothing but trek but that's gonna change for a fatty. Not sure what fatty yet, but not a farley, pugs, or origin 8. That I do know.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tigris99 said:


> I test rode a farley 8 yesterday and gotta say not impressed at all.


That's crazy... To each their own, but i'm shocked to hear that. When I rode the 6 I thought it was awesome. Wasn't crazy about the tires, but as I said above, could've been a pressure issue. I can't wait for mine to show up!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> That's crazy... To each their own, but i'm shocked to hear that. When I rode the 6 I thought it was awesome. Wasn't crazy about the tires, but as I said above, could've been a pressure issue. I can't wait for mine to show up!


I'm surprised as well by those comments as it was the opposite for me, I expected the 6 to feel like a bit of a tank - heavy and maneuverable but pretty much unstoppable. However it's nothing like that, it feels more agile than my FS 29er (the front comes up much easier) and with no suspension soaking up the power it accelerates impressively quickly in mixed terrain. I didn't think the bike would be capable of any downhill but I set two personal bests on downhill sections as the huge tyres give so much traction and so much confidence.

John


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnMcL7 said:


> it feels more agile than my FS 29er (the front comes up much easier) and with no suspension soaking up the power it accelerates impressively quickly in mixed terrain. I didn't think the bike would be capable of any downhill but I set two personal bests on downhill sections


Haha, now I definitely didn't get that vibe! My fuel feels effortless and was much faster on downhills. I feel like the farley will plow through creeks and mud much better, but I know I won't be getting any pb's on any downhills.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Haha, now I definitely didn't get that vibe! My fuel feels effortless and was much faster on downhills. I feel like the farley will plow through creeks and mud much better, but I know I won't be getting any pb's on any downhills.


The Fuel is much quicker and easier on high speed downhill but where the Farley is faster is on tight, slippery downhills (non-trail centre stuff) where the huge traction encourages me to throw the bike down faster whereas I'm a lot more cautious with the Fuel after having quite a big crash on the same section last time I took it there.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnMcL7 said:


> The Fuel is much quicker and easier on high speed downhill but where the Farley is faster is on tight, slippery downhills where the huge traction encourages me to throw the bike down faster whereas I'm a lot more cautious with the Fuel after having quite a big crash on the same section last time I took it there.


Crashes suck & always bring you back down to reality... It's hard to ride on the ragged edge without ending up on the other side occasionally.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I finally got around to setting up the tubeless last night and so far it's not working too well. I used Gorilla tape, 1.88 in wide and had to run 2 overlapping strips to get it up to the edges of the bead well. I put it over top of the stock rim tape and it covered that and sealed on the rim itself. Then I put the tire and tube back on and inflated till the tire was really firm(at least 10-12 lbs) and let it sit for a 1/2 hour. Next, I carefully unseated one side of the tire and removed the tube and then installed the tubeless valve stem and reinflated the tire to seat the bead. It held air with no sealant in it and I didn't hear any hissing at all. I deflated the tire and removed the valve core and added 120 ml of Stan's sealant and did the 'shake, rattle and roll' to distribute it evenly. I aired it back up to 10 lbs and let it sit. About an hour later it was down to about 2 lbs. Same story with both tires. 
I've tried spinning them and adding more air, but they just keep losing pressure. The front seems to hold better/longer. I've read that you need to ride after adding the sealant and airing up, but it was late and dark by the time I finished up. I'll try that later.
I do have a few questions though. 

1. There are a few really small holes around the inside edge of the rim where the tire bead seats. I didn't cover these with tape since I thought the tire bead would cover them; could they cause a leak? I don't know what their purpose is or where they lead to.

2. How much sealant is required? I've read some conflicting info.

p.s. I was able to unseat the tires from the beads on the Mule Futs by hand, but it wasn't easy. I read somewhere that someone had to stand on the tire to unseat it. Oh, and having 1 plastic tire 'iron' helps a lot!


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

Why did you use gorilla tape instead of the rim tape it came with?


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

not2shabby said:


> 1. There are a few really small holes around the inside edge of the rim where the tire bead seats. I didn't cover these with tape since I thought the tire bead would cover them; could they cause a leak? I don't know what their purpose is or where they lead to.


I think answer is yes they could leak and should be covered. Check out this link below of the same rim being set up. Also did you see where any sealant leaked out of? I'm planning to do this soon, please update once you've tried something new!

Fat bikes - Page 3


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

The Gorilla tape is supposed to seal better than the rim tape. It's used instead of Stan's rim tape.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmm, didn't see anything in the link about the little holes and no, I don't see any sealant coming out anywhere! Maybe I need to tighten up the valve cores, I don't have a tool for it, just used some pliers. Maybe I wussed out and didn't get them snug enough.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

Check again... Second paragraph... Might need to check your eyes too  lol

"The rims are actually double wall right at the bead hooks, and there are vent holes drilled there, so the tape needs to stretch from sidewall to sidewall to cover all the holes."

I assume those are the same holes you are talking about. I haven't seen the rim itself yet.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

wuchadwi said:


> Check again... Second paragraph... Might need to check your eyes too  lol
> 
> "The rims are actually double wall right at the bead hooks, and there are vent holes drilled there, so the tape needs to stretch from sidewall to sidewall to cover all the holes."
> 
> I assume those are the same holes you are talking about. I haven't seen the rim itself yet.


Aw snap! I was looking for pics. Where do they vent to? I have no sealant coming out of the wheel anywhere! And if these are supposed to be 'tubeless ready' rims, wth have vent holes?!
I think I'm gonna put another couple of ounces of Stan's in, air 'em up and go for a ride and see if that does it. Those holes are pretty small, you'd think they'd seal up.
If that doesn't work, guess I'll have to pull the tire, clean up the mess and try taping all the way into the bead seat area.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Alllllrighty then! Just got done putting another 100 ml of Stan's in each tire, tightened the valve stems some more and the valve cores too. Aired up to 11 lbs front and 12 rear and went out and ran over every curb, bump and obstacle I could find around the hood for about 20 minutes. I checked the wheels over when I got done and didn't see any thing leaking from the front, the rear had just a little bit coming from the rim seam. Both tires felt firmer than before the ride. I didn't check pressures but will later. I think we have a winner!


----------



## upmtbyader (Jan 5, 2012)

Any weights on the 8 tubed or tubeless? And How about the six?


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Tigris, Sounds like they didn't have enough pressure in the tires for riding around on the pavement.

I agree on the Bluto. However I ride a rigid Niner Air Carbon with a 10 times harsher ride. I upgraded the fork on last years Farley with the Makwa for weight savings. I think they should have put a carbon fork on the 6.

My Farley had a creaky seat post when I got it that I thought was the crankset at first....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Well...one of two ain't bad...I checked the tires around 11 pm and they still felt the same, the rear maybe a little lower, but this this morning the front was fine and the rear flat. Guess I'll add a little more Stan's after work and hit some curbs. If the front sealed w/o covering those stupid little vent holes, the rear should too.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

upmtbyader said:


> Any weights on the 8 tubed or tubeless? And How about the six?


Local bike shop just did this, September 19th posting:

https://www.facebook.com/hardcorebikes


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

My wife received her Farley 6 today. It came with Bontrager Hodag tires and SRAM X0 front der. Stock weight without pedals is 13,6 kg for the size 15,5". 
It's a nice bike compared to her previous On-One Fatty.



















#fatbikesfi


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I read somewhere that throwing an aftermarket fork (carbon) on the Farley will throw the geo off.

How true do you think that is?


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

As long as the Axle to crown is the same it shouldn't affect the geo.



tyriverag said:


> I read somewhere that throwing an aftermarket fork (carbon) on the Farley will throw the geo off.
> 
> How true do you think that is?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

a-o said:


> My wife received her Farley 6 today. It came with Bontrager Hodag tires and SRAM X0 front der. Stock weight without pedals is 13,6 kg for the size 15,5".
> It's a nice bike compared to her previous On-One Fatty.


Care to elaborate on the On-One vs Trek comparison? Both of these bikes are currently on my radar....


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

I am not a member of the Farley fat bike crowd. Found a Farley 6 at my LBS on Saturday but in a box. They told me it would be built by Wednesday (they were closed one day for inventory). However, somebody bought the bike while it was in the box. They did have another 19.5 at another location so I went and picked it up today. First fat bike. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> I read somewhere that throwing an aftermarket fork (carbon) on the Farley will throw the geo off.
> 
> How true do you think that is?


The Makwa fork is what everyone is going with and it is perfect on the Farley!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Surlyrider (Sep 18, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Well, I finally got around to setting up the tubeless last night and so far it's not working too well. I used Gorilla tape, 1.88 in wide and had to run 2 overlapping strips to get it up to the edges of the bead well. I put it over top of the stock rim tape and it covered that and sealed on the rim itself. Then I put the tire and tube back on and inflated till the tire was really firm(at least 10-12 lbs) and let it sit for a 1/2 hour. Next, I carefully unseated one side of the tire and removed the tube and then installed the tubeless valve stem and reinflated the tire to seat the bead. It held air with no sealant in it and I didn't hear any hissing at all. I deflated the tire and removed the valve core and added 120 ml of Stan's sealant and did the 'shake, rattle and roll' to distribute it evenly. I aired it back up to 10 lbs and let it sit. About an hour later it was down to about 2 lbs. Same story with both tires.
> I've tried spinning them and adding more air, but they just keep losing pressure. The front seems to hold better/longer. I've read that you need to ride after adding the sealant and airing up, but it was late and dark by the time I finished up. I'll try that later.
> I do have a few questions though.
> 
> ...


It seems that maybe your not putting enough air in tires so that they get a tight seal. I have done both rolling darryls and clown shoes with good success and always take them up to 30psi (I am guessing this is the max for all fat bike tires?). For the rolling darryls I use 1 strip of 3" Gorilla tape and for the clown show, two overlapping 2" pieces. I would recommend for now putting at least 25psi in them for awhile and see what happens. The first time I tried this, I did not have a good pressure gauge, and didn't get them to seal up very good, and realized i had to little air in them, probably around the 10-12psi that you are talking about. After pumping them up to 30, they sealed up fine. As far as sealant, I put 8 ounces of stans in the rolling darryls and maybe 12 in the clown shoes.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

That may be the issue. I didn't add any more sealant but I pumped up the rear pretty high (didn't use my gauge, it's only 0 to 15, didn't want to break it! ) and went for another ride to slosh the sealant around. It is holding up great so far. I'll see in the morning if it's still good. 
Anyone know what those vent holes are for? I don't see how they could vent outside the rim.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> The Makwa fork is what everyone is going with and it is perfect on the Farley!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Would you need a new hub to do it? The Makwa is through axle. Any thing else needed?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yikes! I just did a quick check on the Makwa. $500! Would it make that much difference over the stock fork? Would the Bluto be better?


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like to run the Makwa fork you would need to replace the front wheel with a different hub. The Makwa is 142mm through axle. The 6 is 135mm qr and the 8 is 150mm.


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

not2shabby said:


> Anyone know what those vent holes are for? I don't see how they could vent outside the rim.


I believe the vent holes are to allow gasses to escape during the welding process.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

LIV2RYD said:


> I believe the vent holes are to allow gasses to escape during the welding process.


That makes sense. Anyway, both wheels are holding pressure great now! Steering feels sharper w/o the tube. Think I'll go hit Alum Creek after work and try it out.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Would a Specialized Fatboy carbon fork work? 135mm hub and QR according to their specs. Should be able to run the wider tires too.


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> Would a Specialized Fatboy carbon fork work? 135mm hub and QR according to their specs. Should be able to run the wider tires too.


Look into the Carver Carbon fork. Been riding one for 2 years and it's been great.

Bikeman Carver Bikes O'Beast Full Carbon Fork, fits 4.8'' tires


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Interesting....anybody want to go 1st?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Update on the tubeless mod, I just got back from riding P2 at Alum Creek and the tires performed flawlessly. I started out with 9 rear, 8 front and stopped a few times to let a little bit out cause they were a little bouncy. Ended up at 7 front and 8 rear and think I could have gone down a little more on the front but it was pretty good. The steering felt lighter and grip was awesome. I'm a happy camper. I think I did the 6 miles about 15 to 20 minutes quicker than when I was on the X Cal. To be fair though, it's quite a bit cooler now and I had never done P2 before. Plus I think I'm getting in better shape too. 

Oh yeah, anybody use a Thudbuster? How do you like it?


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> Would you need a new hub to do it? The Makwa is through axle. Any thing else needed?


Nope. Hub adapters from salsa for about $20.00 to 15mmx142. Works like a champ. You need a lower race as well because the standard Farley fork is a 1-1/8 straight with a 1-1/8 to 1-1/2 crown race.

Weight savings was about a half pound and the ride isn't as harsh. Don't know much about the Bluto.....

Suspension fork seems like overkill for a fatbike but I'm not one to judge. Everybody ride what you love!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Natedeezy said:


> Are you a mind reader?? exactly what I was planning.


Checking into upgrading the Bluto to include a remote lockout also. I'll keep u posted


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So it happened today, I picked my fatty up!

Then this happened...























































Oh yeah then this!...


----------



## Fatalpine (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice bike can you tell us the weight of the Farley 8?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fatalpine said:


> Very nice bike can you tell us the weight of the Farley 8?


Thank you. As it sits, with the first rides' mud on it, it's 31.7lbs. I'm running tubeless but think my scale is over reading slightly based on previous comparisons with mt bike shops' scales.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice Just J! Didn't take me long to get mine dirty either. How do you like the Bluto?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Picked it up and got it muddy the first day!!!! Im so freaking jealous. Im waiting on my Farley 6 in a 21.5" size and its backordered. Grrrrr. By the way sweet bike!!!👍👍👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I use(d) one on my hardtail, and it was awesome (both medium flex spacers). The LT took the edge off most bumps. Will maybe add to my Farley, but so far don't need it at all. Might swap one of the medium spacers for a hard one and see. I don't have the seatpost shimmy for the 31.6 Farley yet either. Besides, my tire guage is too wonky, and I'm still dicking around with the pressure.

Oh yeah, anybody use a Thudbuster? How do you like it?[/QUOTE]


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

2FewDaysOnTrail - I was under the impression that the Bontrager hub (on the Farley 6) wouldn't take the Salsa adapters.

So Salsa adapters work fine for the Makwa, what about the Carver carbon fork?

And what about for a Bluto?



2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> Nope. Hub adapters from salsa for about $20.00 to 15mmx142. Works like a champ. You need a lower race as well because the standard Farley fork is a 1-1/8 straight with a 1-1/8 to 1-1/2 crown race.
> 
> Weight savings was about a half pound and the ride isn't as harsh. Don't know much about the Bluto.....
> 
> ...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Also also, Trek tweeted me that the fork only takes up to 4 inch tires, but there appears to be more room. 

Can anybody confirm for sure?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

One more dumb ? Anybody running a bash ring to protect the big chainring? I'm not that great on the big logs yet and really suck at bunny hopping!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi guys and thanks! 

I've never ridden a fatbike before apart from around the roads near my local bike shop but Ive got to say that the Bluto does feel really nice. It's a very simple fork but seems to have the damping spot on. I'm running 11 psi in the rear tyre and 10 in the front which feels pretty good to me, I'm 215lbs and run 130 in the fork. It's very early days but I've never picked a bike up and got 2 KOM's straight off within the first hour of ownership! I actually KOM'd my own KOMS but it still counts right?! 

Hear was me thinking that this bike would just be my play thing where I wouldn't be concerned with Damn stupid Strava times! Ha ha.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet bike, JustJ! Congrats! Love the green and gold!

Also, what kind of pedals are those?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

tyriverag said:


> Sweet bike, JustJ! Congrats! Love the green and gold!
> 
> Also, what kind of pedals are those?


Thank you! 

They're actually Acid Green Raceface Atlas pedals. I'm trying to run flats from now until the end of the winter on my hard tails to try and remember some technique!


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got back from a 2 hr test ride on a Farley 6. Wanted to make sure I ordered the right frame size. Word to the wise, the farley frame sizes run small so you might want to look at a slightly larger frame size than you usually run. I am 5'5" tall and all my Trek 29er are 15.5" and have been for years dating back to the G Fisher line. The 15.5" Farley was much too small for me, the 17.5 fit perfect.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

That green is awesome looking...

Just added ec70 carbon bars and yellow chunkys. In the middle of converting tubeless with gorilla tape. First wheel seated with floor pump and has been holding constant pressure for 3 hrs. I put about 180ml of stans. Waiting for gf to bring home extra sealant for the other wheel...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Update on the creaking: it was the cheap pedals. I ordered a pair of Sun Ringle Zuzus to see how I like a "nicer" platform. I thought it was cool that the LBS threw on another pair of the cheap ones, for free, while I wait for the Zuzus.

Will see how they work and think about throwing them on my cross bike, and getting a really nice set of flats next year.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

In my humble opinion,

Dark Cycles Arachnids are the Only flat pedal....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi in same situation going to for the Bluto forks on my Farley 6 but can we use the salsa QR 150 adapter on the Bontrager hub???? ..or is a a new wheel build with say the hope 150 hub required??? ..if the adapter will work any pointer to where to get it from ...over in the UK

cheers..


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> In my humble opinion,
> 
> Dark Cycles Arachnids are the Only flat pedal....
> 
> ...


You need to broaden your horizons... awesome flats are plentiful!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So first real ride on the Farley today and so Farley so good! I took it to my local riding spot with the intention of a quick loop just to see how it performs on rocks and roots. I ended up riding 17 miles taking in as much varied terrain as possible. I've got to tell you, I'm very much in love with this bikes, it's just so much fun! Yes it's harder to pedal up hill, but nowhere near as hard as you'd think it would be. When the trail gets flowy or has roots and rocks on it the thing just flies plain and simple. It's a very playful bike and loves manualing and hopping off obstacles.

I'm really impressed with the X1 as I have a XO1/XX1 mix on my Yeti and I'm not 100% sure I'd be able to tell the difference between the group sets of challenged to. The brakes are very good which surprised me to be honest and the forks are fantastic, as I said earlier they have just the right amount of damping for me when coupled with the huge tyres. Yes I used every mm of travel and on the bigger DH trails I took the bike down that travel can get used pretty quickly but the bike plain rips.

I love the Bontrager components as I do on my other Treks, it's just good stuff that works well.

I'm still running 11 psi in the rear and 10 up front but I definitely think there is potential to run less if I wanted to.

The frame is the perfect fit for me, I'm 6ft and 19.5" Treks generally are a good match for me. A friend I was riding with even commented that I actually looked more comfortable on the Farley than I do on my other bikes.

I am so surprised by this bike, I didn't expect it to perform like it does, it is a lot faster than I expected and would honestly make a really good do it all trail bike. I'm sold and I'd definitely recommend one to anyone.

I LOVE THIS BIKE!!


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

I know. I have some Diety skyscrapers, twenty6 Titanium, Spank Spikes and Spank Oozy and a pair of Saints.

These are the only ones people ask about when out riding. They just look so cool. They are even more beautiful in person....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

*great right up*



Just J said:


> So first real ride on the Farley today and so Farley so good! I took it to my local riding spot with the intention of a quick loop just to see how it performs on rocks and roots. I ended up riding 17 miles taking in as much varied terrain as possible. I've got to tell you, I'm very much in love with this bikes, it's just so much fun! Yes it's harder to pedal up hill, but nowhere near as hard as you'd think it would be. When the trail gets flowy or has roots and rocks on it the thing just flies plain and simple. It's a very playful bike and loves manualing and hopping off obstacles.
> 
> I'm really impressed with the X1 as I have a XO1/XX1 mix on my Yeti and I'm not 100% sure I'd be able to tell the difference between the group sets of challenged to. The brakes are very good which surprised me to be honest and the forks are fantastic, as I said earlier they have just the right amount of damping for me when coupled with the huge tyres. Yes I used every mm of travel and on the bigger DH trails I took the bike down that travel can get used pretty quickly but the bike plain rips.
> 
> ...


Thx for the info and review!

I have mine on order, and like you, my primary bike is a sb95c w/ x01 and pike.

i was planning on putting a rack on it for grocery runs, some snow riding, and riding w/ my kids and slower friends, but maybe I'll spend more time on it based on your review...

also, looks like you have quite a few spacers under stem, I am 5 11, and was worried 19.5 may be too big, but with a 60-70 stem and no spacers, I think it will be good.

cheers,
holiday


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

holiday said:


> Thx for the info and review!
> 
> I have mine on order, and like you, my primary bike is a sb95c w/ x01 and pike.
> 
> ...


Thanks Holiday!

The Farley won't replace the '95c, I'm not quite sure anything could for me, but it will certainly get ridden a lot this winter and beyond, it could easily be someone's only bike though if need be.

Don't be fooled though these things are fast trail bikes and will easily keep up with most of your fast friends too I'd bet! 

I've not adjusted the spacers as yet, the top spacer above the stem is actually a Promountbillet Enduro Garmin mount but I'll probably take one out underneath the stem at some point as currently the bars slight slightly higher than they do on the SB95c and the Stache.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> In my humble opinion,
> 
> Dark Cycles Arachnids are the Only flat pedal....
> 
> ...


Look cool, but I think they would snag a lot of tall grass on the trails I ride.


----------



## djk69 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a new fat bike, I looked at the Farley 6, I like alot about the bike but a few things are holding me back from buying one. I am concerned about the rear tire clearance, I will be running Nates and Dillingers, it looks like there is not much clearance for mud and snow. Is this an issue? I did want a carbon fork with a though axel, is the Farleys fork stiff bombing down hill over roots and rocks.? With this bike I seem to be in between sizes, I normally ride a med. or 17.5 to 18". I felt okay on the 17.5 with a 100mm stem, and felt okay on the 19-1/2" with a 80mm stem. I did notice the size difference when sitting on both. Should I size up on this bike? I am about 5-10 with a 31-1/2" inseam. Thanks in advance.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Still wondering....can you run a bash ring on the 6? I'm a little concerned about bending the big ring on a log or something. Thanks!


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

The crank comes with spacer tabs, maybe the bash would fit there if you remove them.


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys!!!
Long time reader, first time poster/member!

So first up I am a Roadie, lets get this out of the way...blah blah blah I spend more on razors than you do LOL!!!

On topic
Over the weekend I did a local 8 hour MTB race with my nephew and second MTB ride of the year where my old Hayes front brake would not full release...Thats the good part!!
Specialized was there so I got a new 29er carbon wheel racer for the next lap, fun fast..also good!
Last lap all the bikes were gone except the Fat one, for a laugh I took it out!

This was the problem, it was so fun, handled amazing, just ripped in the single track and fit like a glove!
Problem is I need to buy one!

After doing some homework I found the Farley 6 to be better equipped other than the carbon fork, the smaller tires gave me pause but I see you guys have fitted the bigger ones so no problem.

I found one locally today and took it for a ride around the parking lot, geometry felt close, fit felt spot on and it was as peppy as the Specialized.

I told them I would be back in a few days after I think about it, they are holding it for me.

Sorry for the long story but do you think my reasoning is sound as to the Trek fitting as well or better?
Price wise its cheaper by $500 so even better.

Also, do any roadies use the fat bike to train on in the winter, if so how do you use it?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I think we're pretty biased in this thread because most of us bought one, but yeah, the Farley is great. I love mine. They apparently do run a little smaller, but I still stuck with the medium/17.5.

As for how a roadie would use a fat bike to train in the winter, I'm guessing they would probably pedal it.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

how do you use it? ummm, we ride it.

rog


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL!!

You guys are not roadies 
We base our training on power and heart rate with intervals and specific routines. A bit more than pedalling but the same thing at the end of the day.
With trails its harder to get that same smooth road section to maintain that wattage...yeah its a trail bike but looking to use it for training.

Maybe we should just skip the training portion and stick to the bike


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

nope not a "roadie", but do ride a road bike. 

i base my training on pure pain and torture, and maybe even a lil bit of blood in my mucous at the end of the ride. then drink beer and sit around to recover. 

but to each their own.

oh and you can have my razor, i don't use it

rog


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Umm, if you're planning on putting a 5 inch tire on the rear I don't think that'll work. 

I suppose you could put a cheap road tire on the back and strap it to one of those roller thingies and train inside all winter to your hearts content. I plan on playing in the snow!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Bevo-66 said:


> After doing some homework I found the Farley 6 to be better equipped other than the carbon fork, the smaller tires gave me pause but I see you guys have fitted the bigger ones so no problem.
> 
> I found one locally today and took it for a ride around the parking lot, geometry felt close, fit felt spot on and it was as peppy as the Specialized.


 FYI: the Farley will not fit as wide a rear tire as the Fatboy. The Farley maxes out at around 4" and the Fatboy will run 5". Had the Farley been able to run larger tires I'd likely own one as I get better prices on Treks in my area. I was looking for as much flotation as I could get though, so went with the Fatboy and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hell no this bike is for outside, the idea is to get away from this trainer...hate that thing!

Thanks Paochow, I will need to see what the locals are using where I will ride, if they can get away with 4 inch then I am good, if not maybe more homework.
One good thing is I am 145lb so i probably float a bit better than those over 200lb.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah 4" may work, really depends on snow conditions and if the trails are packed. Where I'm at, I'll likely be the sole fatbike so I need as much float as I can get.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I really wish there was more cage mounts on the fork... Not that i'd cancel my order, but i'm trying to figure out a way to get some cages on there... hmmmmm???


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't comment on the six but my experience with the race face cranks and rings on the original Farley seemed like a bash ring would work. Just remove the bolts and black shims on the outer ring and add said bash guard. The problem is the location of the brazed on mount for the front derailleur is about 125 thousandths too low so the derailleur touches the bash guard when shifting.

I'm assuming the same issue would occur on the Farley 6.

Since then I nuked the front Derailleur completely and upgraded the cranks and went with a MRP spider-less bling ring in a 1x10 configuration to reduce weight.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

In regards to training, I just see the Farley as another way of keeping me motivated during the winter months, riding is training and training is riding (well and swimming and the gym if you're me). I'm not a roadie but I ride road on my CX bike and use HR and interval training a lot.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, that's what I was wondering about, the low mounted derailleur. Maybe some thin washers behind the bash ring to move it out a little will work. I read somewhere a guy had an issue with his chain rubbing the ring but I think he had a Shimano crank. He ended up flipping the ring over and it gained enough clearance to quit rubbing.
I'll find out in a few days, just ordered a 36T Raceface lite in black.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like it's been mentioned already, but I'll mention again: a five inch tire does not appear to fit on the back. Not sure about on the fork.


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

There's alot of unknown with the rear tire clearance on these, I've seen Nates on the back but that's about it other than what came stock. I know Trek is stocking The Vee SnowShoe, Bulldozer and H-Billie. Whether that means anything or not who knows. I think at least with the Bluto you can pretty much put whatever you want on the front.


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

Just J said:


> In regards to training, I just see the Farley as another way of keeping me motivated during the winter months, riding is training and training is riding (well and swimming and the gym if you're me). I'm not a roadie but I ride road on my CX bike and use HR and interval training a lot.


Can you compare the feel of the Farley to the Stache? Is the Farley a smoother ride in the rock gardens?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't compare the Farley to a stache but I did trade an X caliber 8 in on the Farley and there is no doubt the Farley is much smoother over everything! The X Cal used to beat the crap out of me on the same stuff the Farley rolls over no problem. I'm much more confident on the trails now and faster too. 
Disclaimer: I just started mtb riding 6 weeks ago so YMMV. Tire pressure makes a huge difference too. Too high or low and it gets bouncy.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bob_m said:


> Can you compare the feel of the Farley to the Stache? Is the Farley a smoother ride in the rock gardens?


Well to start with the Farley has a familiar fit to the Stache although the seat tube is 0.5" longer it still feels like home.

The steering of the Farley is slower than the Stache which I guess you'd expect but the overall playful nature is there and getting the front end up and over things is still just as intuitive.

The Farley is a very comfortable bike, feeling like it has about 100mm of travel! Obviously tyre pressures and volume are key here but I can ride through rock gardens with wreckless abandon like I would a well set up full suspension bike.

You get this comfort with almost (apart from a little tyre bounce) total efficiency just like the Stache, so although the weight and bulk of the tyres slow you down a little bit on the climbs you never feel like you are being cheated out of your power.

Hope this helps.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Just built up, and rode in the parking lot, an 8. I mean, I love my Moonlander, but this Trek is sharp! Made the Moonie feel like a pregnant yak. The Bluto's are super silky.

Might have to get a new Chubbs...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

You already know how my fat bike search ends, but here's a write-up of the buying process. It starts out with me selling a guitar to fund the fattie, if the beginning confuses you at all.

heck yeah, man: we got fat!


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

What were some of your quick upgrades to your Trek?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't really do much; it's my first fatbike so I'll see how it handles the winter before making any splashes. But here's what I've done and want to do:

I bought a pair of Sun Ringle ZuZus pedals, pick them up this weekend.
Swapped out for some ergo grips from my mountain bike.

Looking to:

Add carbon handlebars.

Possibly:

Add a carbon fork or a Bluto.

Other than that, will upgrade parts as they need replacing. It's hard for me to justify swapping out perfectly functioning parts (example: carbon fork).


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I used my Farley for training last night. 
I chased a little Euro chick around on her CX bike.
It felt good!


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, Bluto's now fitted to the "6" ..so far so good


----------



## djk69 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good, how did you do the 15 mm through axel?



andy586 said:


> Well, Bluto's now fitted to the "6" ..so far so good


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

take the QR end caps off and the axle beneath is 15mm


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Turns out one of the shops by me is full of sh↑t... Telling me the bluto wouldn't work. Lol. Glad I didn't order my farley there.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

So it was pretty easy to make the hubs Bluto-compatible? What spacers did you use? And if you don't mind, what was the approximate cost to make the bike/hubs compatible?

Edit: looks awesome!


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> So it was pretty easy to make the hubs Bluto-compatible? What spacers did you use? And if you don't mind, what was the approximate cost to make the bike/hubs compatible?
> 
> Edit: looks awesome!


ok spacers to position the rotor 3x2mm and 1x1mm £8 ...longer M5x16mm rotor bolts £1.50 and a local machine shop turned the 2 hub adapters for £30 .... bloke said they should be more, but he was intrigued to see the results  ....should have been more like £60 but cost would go down if wanted 20 or more doing at a time etc??....

heres the diagram that he used to mill them...


just been out for another 14 mile ride through the dunes, beach and through pine forest .....all works great, no problems at all


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got my Race face 36 T bash ring and can confirm it fits perfectly. No interference or contact with anything. 
Not nearly as exciting as getting a Bluto but at least I won't worry about trashing my big ring on a log or rock! Too bad it's raining in the craptastic state of Ohio. ...


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Just got my Race face 36 T bash ring and can confirm it fits perfectly. No interference or contact with anything.
> Not nearly as exciting as getting a Bluto but at least I won't worry about trashing my big ring on a log or rock! Too bad it's raining in the craptastic state of Ohio. ...


Post up some pics!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

lbs just called to say my bike is ready! Picking her up tomorrow. Super pumped off!!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bike shop called me earlier today and said bike came in this morning and for me to pick up at 5PM. Its a 21.5" frame. Took it for a ride around the block, i hope it doesn't rain all weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Bevo-66 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> You guys are not roadies
> We base our training on power and heart rate with intervals and specific routines. A bit more than pedalling but the same thing at the end of the day.
> ...


Do you get snow where you live? If so, go ride in three inches of fresh wet snow and see how your roadie legs feel afterwards (Oh yeah, best stop shaving now, you'll need the insulation)

I ride my Pugsley - possibly soon to be Farley every. Single. Day. year round. I don't worry about wattage, power, or any of that crap. Just ride it as hard as I can wherever and whenever I can. Each spring I'm able to embarrass roadies just coming off of a winter of trainer riding. I'm also able to keep up with or pass some roadies on a local hill climb route (4k gain from sea level in 20 or so miles). Riding snow is a pretty dang good workout routine.


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet!

That is exactly the idea, we have training camp in March and with the snow we have and the trails close by there will be plenty of time to make some really strong legs.
Getting on my 13.5lb road bike will be a joke after this winter.

I just came back from Italy after climbing the biggest road climbs over 7 days, I was easily the fastest in our club for a few weeks.... The fat bike will keep me there!


----------



## ERDOK (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm about to order Farley 6 and I'm still debating on the size. I'm 5'6 1/2 and not sure if I should go 15 1/2 or 17 1/2.


----------



## Hallett6103 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Rog68 did you get yours from Travis He text me today saying my xl farley 8 came in today.


----------



## djk69 (Jul 15, 2006)

ERDOK said:


> I'm about to order Farley 6 and I'm still debating on the size. I'm 5'6 1/2 and not sure if I should go 15 1/2 or 17 1/2.


Check the stand over height, I'm 5-10 and could not decide between 17.5 or 19.5. When I looked at the stand over clearance that's when it became clear...


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hallett6103 said:


> Hey Rog68 did you get yours from Travis He text me today saying my xl farley 8 came in today.


No. I got mine from a shop in Kankakee Illinois.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

ERDOK said:


> I'm about to order Farley 6 and I'm still debating on the size. I'm 5'6 1/2 and not sure if I should go 15 1/2 or 17 1/2.


The bar is really low: 30 inseam here and the 17 1/2 clear very very well. They are made that way, to be low standover for the snow.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally here...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Post up some pics!


Ok
https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa370/not2shabby/20141003_172817_LLS_zpspxzfwjna.jpg
https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa370/not2shabby/20141003_172733_LLS_zpsxlisxv7t.jpg
https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa370/not2shabby/20141003_172652_LLS_zpsapavoasu.jpg

I gotta make a work stand, using my cheapo hitch rack now.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Huh! Yours came with blue rim tape?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa370/not2shabby/20141003_172733_LLS_zpsxlisxv7t.jpg


Which ring is that? I know race face had a few different ones. And it was a direct bolt on?

I bought surly blue rim strips immediately because my buddy has the same bike. Too award to show up at the trailhead with the same style... lol


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

It's the Raceface 36T lite. Just remove the tabs on the big ring and bolt on and go! It comes in blue too....I thought about it, but it didn't look like the blue would match the cranks and hubs, the pics looked darker so I got the black one. 

I thought about putting some blue duct tape in for rim tape when I did the tubeless setup but couldn't find any and got impatient. Yours looks good!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks! I'm with you on the bash ring color. Probably go black as well.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I like it. Best part is I won't wuss out when crossing the big logs now...well at least I won't be worried about smashing the ring and/or chain! I just started mtb riding about 6 weeks ago, thought it would be good cross training for riding dirtbikes. Now I'm hooked on mtb riding! It's as much if not more fun!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> I'm hooked on mtb riding! It's as much if not more fun!


I couldn't agree more! It's a blast, plus you're exercising. Not that motocross isn't hard, it's just a different animal.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I'm not into motocross, just trail riding and dual sport rides, but I was getting wore out quick from all the stand/sit/stand/sit. I figured mtb riding would get my legs in better shape. I was absolutely correct.

I started out with a Trek X Cal 8 hardtail and it was beating the crap out me! The front wasn't bad but the no rear suspension I just wasn't used to having 12 inches of travel frt/rear on my WR250f. I traded the X Cal in on the Farley 3 weeks ago and couldn't be happier! It's like having short travel suspension on both ends. I roll over stuff with it w/o a thought that used to freak me out a little on the hardtail.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> It's the Raceface 36T lite.


Is this the "Regular" or the "Fat Tab"?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Forgot that detail, I got the regular one. Not sure exactly what the difference is between them.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

djk69 said:


> Check the stand over height, I'm 5-10 and could not decide between 17.5 or 19.5. When I looked at the stand over clearance that's when it became clear...


cockpit length trumps stand over height. just sayin

rog


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

newmarketrog said:


> cockpit length trumps stand over height. just sayin
> 
> rog


Exactly. Get a bike that fits for riding, not standing. I probably go weeks at a time without standing over the bar once on a ride.

I'm between a large and medium, and regret getting a medium fatbike. My seat is maxed to the back with a offset seatpost which has the effect of shifting my center of gravity to the rear. When riding in soft conditions, the rear tire typically is the one to sink in first--a more aft CG makes that even worse.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

*First Fatbike*

Hi all, I'd been thinking of getting a 'fatty' for ages but never did anything about it.
Last week after I finished a ride at a local trail, I popped into the shop on site and saw the Farley 6 and was stunned. The display one (19.5") was too big for me so the guys in the shop said they'd set a 15.5" to try out.
On Friday (3rd) I went back to give it a go and loved it. I've now joined the club.
This is a picture of it completely stock after having a clean up from its first ride straight after buying it.
So far the only change has been an Answer carbon bar, but in the near future will go tubeless and add a bash ring.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Good choice, I love mine! Already went tubeless and got the bash ring; see above posts.


----------



## ERDOK (Apr 17, 2012)

MrPeaski said:


> Hi all, I'd been thinking of getting a 'fatty' for ages but never did anything about it.
> Last week after I finished a ride at a local trail, I popped into the shop on site and saw the Farley 6 and was stunned. The display one (19.5") was too big for me so the guys in the shop said they'd set a 15.5" to try out.
> On Friday (3rd) I went back to give it a go and loved it. I've now joined the club.
> This is a picture of it completely stock after having a clean up from its first ride straight after buying it.
> So far the only change has been an Answer carbon bar, but in the near future will go tubeless and add a bash ring.


Cool choice. I ordered 15 1/2 and I'm 5'6". What's your height?


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

Erdok, I'm the same as you about 5'6"
After the first ride, I swapped the bars for a set of Answer Protaper Carbon AM (720), these have a similar sweep but the rise is 25mm instead of the 15mm on the stock bar. Flipping the stem over put them back to the stock position.
I also pushed the seat back to the max on the rail markings.
Haven't been able to take it out again, but It'll be coming away with me on holiday so will be able to ride more.

@not2shabby - Yeah, read your posts, was looking at the same one, also like the look of the Straitline Silent bashring too. Considered the Hope one as well but its a 36-38 which I think might give problems with the front mech.
Cheers for the comments


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just finished installing colored Duct Tape in the wheels.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

The blue tape looks sick. A little more flair.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> The blue tape looks sick. A little more flair.


Thanks. The tape I used is 3M Duct Tape. The color is called sea blue. I got it at Home Depot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> Thanks. The tape I used is 3M Duct Tape. The color is called sea blue. I got it at Home Depot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went the easy route and just got surly blue strips...


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> I went the easy route and just got surly blue strips...


I didn't want to order them if the blue didn't match or was close but those look awesome. Do u by any chance have a part number on those??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't. The lbs ordered them for me. They're not a perfect match, but close enough for me. 

Here's a pic with no filter


----------



## Surlyrider (Sep 18, 2014)

I believe that there is only one shade of blue surly rim strip


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

Haven't got any pictures yet, but I pulled out the stock strip and used some squares of blue self adhesive vinyl used in sign making, car graphics etc and stuck it over every other 'bubble' to give a black/blue skip look.
I think any coloured rimstrip just finishes the bike off.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> I don't. The lbs ordered them for me. They're not a perfect match, but close enough for me.
> 
> Here's a pic with no filter


Thanks. I'll have to have my LBS order me up a set.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Just finished up a 9 mile singletrack ride. Once i get some time I'll post up a mini review and my thoughts vs my Fuel ex8.

Here's a teaser shot.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Dammit! I should have done blue strips when I went tubeless, don't want to hassle with cleaning the Stan's out now. That really sets the wheels off!

Nah...I'm gonna 1 up you guys and strip the rims and get them anodized blue to match the cranks and hubs and leave the strips black.

Just kidding....but that would look good.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they make blue Rolling Darryl's... Just sayin.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Just finished up a 9 mile singletrack ride. Once i get some time I'll post up a mini review and my thoughts vs my Fuel ex8.
> 
> Here's a teaser shot.


I can't wait to read what your thoughts are comparing the 2 bikes. I also have a Fuel 8-29er.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I'm pretty sure they make blue Rolling Darryl's... Just sayin.


Hmmm, nah! I like the Mule Futs. Plus it would probably be cheaper to get them anodized than buy new wheels. I'll do the blue tape eventually. Already spent enough $$$!

Where's that review you mentioned? I'm curious!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

First impressions, this is a really fun bike to ride. Lots of comments from hikers & joggers, all of which were positive. 

I won't get into the components vs the ex8 because it isn't a fair fight. Shifting on the ex8 is silky & the slx brakes are amazing. The avid brakes are lacking & needed a lot of pull to feel confident. A two finger job in other words... I'm a one finger kinda guy. The two fingers had me feeling a bit sketchy on the downhills. 

Climbing goes to the fuel. The super short chainstays on the Farley had the front end feeling REALLY light on any steep climb. The Farley did climb well, but wasn't overly confidence inspiring on the steep stuff. 

My hands and arms were a little sore, so I ordered a set of lock-ons with a larger diameter. Kinda surprised the Farley didn't come with lock-ons to begin with. If the problem persists I'll get a set of carbon bars. 

One thing the Farley does really well is carry speed. It accelerates faster than I had expected and really holds the speed. Being used to FS now I nailed a small log-over at a pretty good clip and caught a little more air than I was expecting (almost ate it). The fuel would just kinda roll over it as if to say "meh"... 

I do think a Bluto or some sort of suspension would really bring this thing to life on the singletrack, but at the end of the day (at least for me) there's no way it could replace my Fuel. 

To close it out, the Farley is absolutely a blast and I'm really happy I bought one. If I had to choose one or the other... I'm sticking with the FS 29er. For me, I just love the speed.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep, the front does get light on steep inclines like ravine dips. I've had a few unintended wheelies several times, especially when hitting roots while climbing.
I swapped the grips with some ESI extra chunky's and they are comfy for me and haven't slipped at all. I have long fingers and like the thicker grips.
You guys keep pooping on the Avids...guess I need to try some better brakes, but so far they've done the job for me. Then again, I am a slow noob! 
And yep, those fat tires like to keep rollin' don't they?!

I gotta get a test ride on a nice FS bike some day. Or maybe not. I can't afford another toy!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, the avids are decent brakes. Better than bb7's I had on my last bike. The slx's have ruined it for everyone else tho... They're the best brakes I've used.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll put the SLX's on the 'future upgrade' list...along with the Bluto or carbon fork, dropper post, carbon handlebars....etc, etc.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> I'll put the SLX's on the 'future upgrade' list...along with the Bluto or carbon fork, dropper post, carbon handlebars....etc, etc.


True true...

The farley6 really is a great bike for the $$$. The people that say fatbikes can be 4 season bikes ...Well, I can't get on board with that. They have their place. Until I ride a FS fatty that can convert me I'll be on the other side of that argument.

I think some people get amped up on a new bike and think it's the perfect tool for the job. I'm just trying to be objective.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

a fat bike is simply more capable than a non fat bike. 

that would make it the best tool overall.

rog


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

newmarketrog said:


> a fat bike is simply more capable than a non fat bike.
> 
> that would make it the best tool overall.
> 
> rog


That's why they make chocolate & vanilla ice cream... Everyone has their own tastes.

Yours is just wrong


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

nope. sand/mud/snow/rocks/roots/steeps/trail less woods/back country=fat tires win all day long.

rog


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I only have the X Cal to compare it to, but I think it'll do for me. At least till I get a lot more experience.
It's like motorcycles, there is no one 'perfect' bike for all conditions. Lord knows, I've spent enough $$$$ trying to achieve that goal.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

It's all relative to the types of trails you ride and your riding style. 

I'll never be as fast on my farley as I am on my fuel. Speed is what's important to me and that's where I set the bar.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Meh, I'm too old to worry about being really fast, just wanna have fun and not get killed!


----------



## ERDOK (Apr 17, 2012)

MrPeaski said:


> Erdok, I'm the same as you about 5'6"
> After the first ride, I swapped the bars for a set of Answer Protaper Carbon AM (720), these have a similar sweep but the rise is 25mm instead of the 15mm on the stock bar. Flipping the stem over put them back to the stock position.
> I also pushed the seat back to the max on the rail markings.
> Haven't been able to take it out again, but It'll be coming away with me on holiday so will be able to ride more.
> ...


how's your stan over? does it fit you right?


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

@Erdok I have a 28" inseam and when sitting on the saddle at riding height I can just touch the floor with my toes.
Off the saddle with feet flat on the floor I can get fairly comfortably get my fist between the toptube and nutsack.

On a different note, this is how I prettied up the wheels, the picture is not very good as I took it with a phone.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

My first ride, straight out of the shop was just short of 13 miles, it was on the same trail I regularly ride on my Nukeproof Mega AM.
Now while I had a real blast with a huge grin on my face I don't think it the Farley would replace the Mega as I like the suspension too much.
I did manage to get a couple of PR's though mainly climbing!

http://www.strava.com/activities/202869463

I think for me the Farley will compliment the Mega and take over the winter rides so it will mean I can ride more.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

After picking up the Farley 6, it only took one ride: my hardtail 29er is for sale.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I popped into the shop on Friday and they got in an 8. Wow, it looks sick. The green finish is pretty much matte, and looks a lot better than online. Pretty light too.

Also, I threw some pics up on my blog (of my Farley 6), cause it uploaded kinda janky here five or six pages back: heck yeah, man: we got fat!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

BigVaz said:


> I really wish there was more cage mounts on the fork... Not that i'd cancel my order, but i'm trying to figure out a way to get some cages on there... hmmmmm???


Look @ two fish .com.


----------



## ERDOK (Apr 17, 2012)

MrPeaski said:


> @Erdok I have a 28" inseam and when sitting on the saddle at riding height I can just touch the floor with my toes.
> Off the saddle with feet flat on the floor I can get fairly comfortably get my fist between the toptube and nutsack.
> 
> On a different note, this is how I prettied up the wheels, the picture is not very good as I took it with a phone.


How did you came up with that? I'm thinking of doing the same thing by replacing that tape. Sadly I have no ETA on the bike yet from the dealer, maybe couple more weeks before I get my Farley here in CA.


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Its reflective tape u can buy it from the tapecase. There link is on my signature below./2inch by 5 yrd roll will do 2 rims.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone put a rear rack on their Farley yet? I'm not too crazy about the frame bags and was thinking about a rack to strap a bag on when needed. Something really lite, I'm not planning any long bike trips or anything.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

I took the original rimstrip out and used some self adhesive vinyl on every other bubble and put it back in.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I went for a ride yesterday on my Farley & got a PR on the fastest dh section on my local trail... only 2 other mtb riders are faster there, Soooo there's that...

*Hangs head in shame


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmmm, thought you said it was slow?!! Go ahead....order the Bluto and put your FS bike up for sale!

J/K! Glad you're enjoying the big girl. I got out tonight for a 13 mile cruise on bike paths; it's been raining for the last 4 days here so no trail riding. : ( 

I think I'm going through withdrawl.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah dude, not riding sucks... 

And yeah, turns out it rips pretty damn good... Now back on my fuel to get that PR...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Have fun! 

One question for ya; would a carbon fork really make much difference or would you go suspension?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I've yet to ride a carbon fork, but if I'm spending that kind of money I'd rather "fork" over another $150-200 & have suspension. 

I'm planning to upgrade next spring. Hopefully Fox throws their hat in the fat fork ring...


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I will stay loyal to Trek! Seeing how much fun you guys are having getting me jealous...Been pounding my Superfly for the last year so she needs a playmate Love the black and blue paint job. How is the black on the bike?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

It's got a bit of sparkle in it. Looks good in person.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, that's kind of what I was thinking. I watched a video where someone mounted a gopro angled to watch their Bluto and I was surprised to see how much travel it used. I can only imagine how smooth the ride would be over gnarley crap. Combine that with a Thudbuster and I think that would be awesome.
Yeah, I'm holding off till some more options are available too. Competition should lower the prices hopefully. And I told myself I was just gonna ride it the way it is and be happy...it's really pretty good as is...but every 2 wheeled vehicle I've ever owned ends up getting modded. Hi, my name is Greg and I have a problem...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> It's got a bit of sparkle in it. Looks good in person.


Yep, the sparkle is nice. I don't think it's really black, it's more of a really dark charcoal/gray/gunmetal color.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

So, question. My bike came with 27tpi Husker Dus instead of the Hodags. I can't remember if it's actually 27tpi; I know it's not the higher end ones.

The traction is great, but I'm getting a little self steer when I let a little air out. My pressure gauge is wonky/been too busy riding to figure out how to attach the g*ddamn thing to get a decent reading. 

Would a nicer tire eliminate that self-steer? The bike is, for lack of better words, fast as f*ck, on flats when it's inflated more, but obviously that's not ideal for trail riding.

That leads me to want a Bluto. But possibly a nicer tire would handle lower pressures a little better. Note that it's not anywhere near bad, just whipping that thing around tight corners on a (maybe over)-inflated tire is a sweet feeling.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Anyone put a rear rack on their Farley yet? I'm not too crazy about the frame bags and was thinking about a rack to strap a bag on when needed. Something really lite, I'm not planning any long bike trips or anything.


Just picked mine up yesterday and had the shop install an Old Man Mountain Sherpa rack. I use it with the Ortlieb Backroller panniers and it seems to work fairly well overall. Not too heavy and it sits nicely on the bike.









After only one short trail ride and this morning's commute, I can say I like the bike quite a bit. I'm still trying to get things dialed in, but overall it's not bad. It's not my Pugsley - be that good or bad, I'm not sure yet.

This weekend I'll be swapping the stock Ride cranks for my Turbine cranks off of my Pugs - a bit stiffer. I'll also likely swap the BB as well as I upgraded the bearings on the Turbine BB, so just makes sense for me with the amount of riding I do. I'm also going to get rid of the saddle - just can't get it to feel right. Probably just swap it for my Pure V from the Pugs as well. The biggest change I want to make is removing the dang pie plate! I hate those things! Odd - last night I tried to pull the cassette and the lock ring just wouldn't budge.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

For Pie Plate removal, I use needle nose pliers and break it off. Makes a mess, but easiest and quickest method that works for me!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Blockphi, nice rack! (Don't take that the wrong way! ) With saddle bags you could take enough stuff for a long weekend trip I'd think. How much do they weigh?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

The bags are a couple of pounds each, empty. Though I generally only use one bag. The rack... not sure how much that weighs. I've had the bags loaded up with about 30 pounds each before. They can take a lot of weight, but I'm always worried the clips will break if they get too heavy. My normal daily packing usually weighs in around 20 pounds or so in the morning with clothes, coffee, and lunch. A bit less in the afternoon - obviously. Off road touring is not so great with the panniers as they tend to bounce a lot.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I was looking at some racks this morning that just bolt on the seat post and are rated for about 20 lbs. Do you think they would hold up to trail riding with maybe 5 to 10 lbs strapped to them. I think the one I liked was a Blackburn.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I was looking at some racks this morning that just bolt on the seat post and are rated for about 20 lbs. Do you think they would hold up to trail riding with maybe 5 to 10 lbs strapped to them. I think the one I liked was a Blackburn.


Not sure. I've never used one personally, but I do see a number of them around. I'd be wary about riding off road with one, personally.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> It's got a bit of sparkle in it. Looks good in person.


That's awesome. I'm not a big fan of the black on my Superfly...blah blah black. I had old cannondale with sparkly black and it looked great.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I decided to take the Farley to a beach today just to see how she rides...














































She rides well!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

It's true, in person, it looks better than online. The black is almost has a deep, dark bluish/greyish hue to it. Same with the 8 - where the green looks better in person, and is almost more of a matte.



not2shabby said:


> Yep, the sparkle is nice. I don't think it's really black, it's more of a really dark charcoal/gray/gunmetal color.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

The black is like a smokey black. It looks WAY better in person than online. 


2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I definitely agree the Farley 6 frame looks much better in person than in photos however I'm having trouble with the finish being very fragile - I had a battery pack on the top tube last night and the fabric straps have worn through the paint, there's a few other marks already as well. Is there anything I can put on the frame to protect it? I've seen small adhesive patches for cable rub but I'm wondering if there's something larger I can wrap round the top tube to give it some protection.

John


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not a fan of matte paint on anything getting muddy or scraped up. Gloss is so much easier to maintain.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I definitely agree the Farley 6 frame looks much better in person than in photos however I'm having trouble with the finish being very fragile - I had a battery pack on the top tube last night and the fabric straps have worn through the paint, there's a few other marks already as well. Is there anything I can put on the frame to protect it? I've seen small adhesive patches for cable rub but I'm wondering if there's something larger I can wrap round the top tube to give it some protection.
> 
> John


I've seen people use inner tubes. Pretty cheap fix if you have one laying around.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Here is a pretty good picture that shows the color on the 6.









2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I've seen people use inner tubes. Pretty cheap fix if you have one laying around.


Or some clear packing tape. Just replace when it starts looking bad. Wax the paint 1st.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I got a major score on a Yakima holdup 2 rack on an online auction my wife showed me. Only problem was it was actually the plus 2 to make it a 4 bike rack. Crap. Long story short, I found a replacement spine for the holdup 2 at etrailer and still got the rack for under $200! 
Here it is.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Down position.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think this will work.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

That's better.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah baby! It sits there by itself while I took the picture.








I think a 5 inch tire might squeeze in with some air let out. This was with over 10 lbs pressure from riding city bike paths the other day.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

It's tight, but the arm does go over the tire. Locks down nice and secure.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Now I just need to get a strap for the back wheel. The one on the rack is too short.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Much better than this hot mess!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Now I just need to get a strap for the back wheel. The one on the rack is too short.


If you end up finding a strap let me know where. I have a yakima highroller & have to air down front and back every time I ride...

Seriously blows...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I was thinking about just picking up some Rock Straps at Iron Pony. They're made for motorcycle use but will work fine for this. Plus they are softer than the plastic ones on the Yakima.


----------



## neilneilorangepeel (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey not2shabby, what frame size you got there? Looks like the 17.5"?


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

How about that I reorganize this to normal size from a fat bike?
Because it is taper, the front fork seems to be modifiable freely,
A rear end is fat bike special width. This is a problem.
The common hub is short and can put it on and does not seem.
But I will be good if I expose a rear wheel and use only the hub.
I will see 650bX2.5 to a frame for stock size 26X3.8 how.
There is only approximately half width for size and becomes porous visually.
(but probably, seeing from just beside, there will not be the sense of incongruity ‥)

The Japanese ⇒ English translation software use


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

kkisar5 said:


> How about that I reorganize this to normal size from a fat bike?
> Because it is taper, the front fork seems to be modifiable freely,
> A rear end is fat bike special width. This is a problem.
> The common hub is short and can put it on and does not seem.
> ...


..... My head hurts


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

neilneilorangepeel said:


> Hey not2shabby, what frame size you got there? Looks like the 17.5"?


Nope. It's a 19.5. I'm 6 ft with a 32 in inseam. Fits me pretty good.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

This ought to work.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmm, a little long.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Cut to suit, melt the cut end so it won't fray and cut that stupid tag off.








Voila!







like it was made for this!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

20 miles of singletrack today. This overlook is the halfway point. The payoff was worth the pain...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Saw these in the closeout section for 5 bucks. It is getting chilly in Ohio.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gloves are a perfect match. How about a link for the tie downs?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Photo op right by the bike path near Alum creek.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Gloves are a perfect match. How about a link for the tie downs?


I stopped at Iron Pony and picked them both up. They probably have them on their website. 
Nice pic, btw!


----------



## neilneilorangepeel (Dec 12, 2010)

Ah okay. Thanks not2shabby. I have the same measurements so I guess I'll order the 19.5 too. Nice to know that it fits well as I am having to buy without the chance to try one on for size.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

My X Cal 8 was a 19.5 too. The Farley doesn't feel quite as big but I like it a lot. I didn't feel as comfortable on the X Cal. It felt just a bit too big for some reason. High center of gravity I think.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

checked out a farley 6 today. it ain't got nothin on the new kona wo, that's fo sho!

even if the kona were 200.00 more it'd be a better value than the trek from the components to the tire clearance to the sliding rear dropouts, to the longer chainstays, to the color........

rog


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

newmarketrog said:


> checked out a farley 6 today. it ain't got nothin on the new kona wo, that's fo sho!
> 
> even if the kona were 200.00 more it'd be a better value than the trek from the components to the tire clearance to the sliding rear dropouts, to the longer chainstays, to the color........
> 
> rog


You make so much sense. I think I'll go trade my farley in immediately! Why didn't I just buy the Kona in the first place?!? I'm a idiot!

Thanks for the heads up pal!!!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> checked out a farley 6 today. it ain't got nothin on the new kona wo, that's fo sho!
> 
> even if the kona were 200.00 more it'd be a better value than the trek from the components to the tire clearance to the sliding rear dropouts, to the longer chainstays, to the color........
> 
> rog


I've no idea how you're working that out, several components of the Kona are worse than the Trek and I think the Trek is better looking. Plus over here the Kona is far more expensive making it poor value for money as it's a whopping $650 more despite only being Deore/SLX.

John


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I've no idea how you're working that out, several components of the Kona are worse than the Trek and I think the Trek is better looking. Plus over here the Kona is far more expensive making it poor value for money as it's a whopping $650 more despite only being Deore/SLX.
> 
> John


the stock brakes on the trek svck, bb7 way better/trouble free compared to avid hydros.

stock tires are way nicer on the kona, 120tpi vs 27tpi, lighter and more grip/float

the trek has a nicer rear derailleur, oooh!

the other differences i mentioned above. kona retails for 100.00 more in merica.

rog


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Uhhh I've ridden both the bb7's and now the avids... You're nuts if you're saying the bb7's are better.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

BigVaz said:


> Uhhh I've ridden both the bb7's and now the avids... You're nuts if you're saying the bb7's are better.


wait till your avid hydros act up. could be sooner than later from my experience selling, working on, and warrantying MANY of them over the last decade+. just warrantied a pair this week on a practically brand new santa cruz tallboy. bb7's are fantastic when set up properly.

rog


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I know avids get a bad wrap, but their new offerings are supposed to have most of the issues cleared up.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

BigVaz said:


> I know avids get a bad wrap, but their new offerings are supposed to have most of the issues cleared up.


well i sure hope yours work out.

at least avid/sram/rock shock/truvative are about the BEST company to deal with as far as warranty is concerned.

the guys/gals over there are unreal nice and helpful.

rog


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah I've always heard good things. 

Once these brakes bedded in they actually feel pretty good. Not on the same level as my slx's, but they'll be fine.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

tough to beat the slx's all told. like daMn near impossible.

rog


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> You make so much sense. I think I'll go trade my farley in immediately! Why didn't I just buy the Kona in the first place?!? I'm a idiot!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up pal!!!


Dayum....we got bambuzzled!

I happen to love the colors of the Farley.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Played around by the reservoir today...got a little muddy!


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

not2shabby said:


> Dayum....we got bambuzzled!
> 
> I happen to love the colors of the Farley.


i love the colour (i'm feeling canadian) of the farley 8

bambuzzled?! i'm a kona dealer and hafta spew the love when i can and after seeing the trek had ta speak my mind. HA!

rog


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Played around by the reservoir today...got a little muddy!


Did you pay extra for the touch screen? Does it have Bluetooth?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I got the bag for about $15 0n Amazon. It's pretty nice, I can use the screen on my phone through the plastic cover. It holds my phone, wallet, keys and gummy lifesavers! I got the large and it fits the Galaxy S4 easily.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

The Husker Du's rolled really nice on the rocks and sand at 7 frt, 8 rear.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I needed to go down to 4 frt, 5 rear to make it across this mud pit! Had to get off and push the last 15-20 feet, the tires were spinning up when I tried to pedal.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> i love the colour (i'm feeling canadian) of the farley 8
> 
> bambuzzled?! i'm a kona dealer and hafta spew the love when i can and after seeing the trek had ta speak my mind. HA!
> 
> rog


BTW, my bike came with 120 tpi HD's!

And it farts rainbows! So there!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Had to find a stick and pick the mud out from between the tire and frame.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Had some fun on this!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep....this was fun going up and down it for a while.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep...was a really nice afternoon.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, last one.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Ok, last one.


If you haven't already, this bike is begging for singletrack... Nice pics tho


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh, it's been there! I've done Alum Creek P1 and P2 a few times and Chestnut Ridge once. I like it sooo much more than the 29er. I attack stuff that used to make me go 'Oh sheet'!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> checked out a farley 6 today. it ain't got nothin on the new kona wo, that's fo sho!
> 
> even if the kona were 200.00 more it'd be a better value than the trek from the components to the tire clearance to the sliding rear dropouts, to the longer chainstays, to the color........
> 
> rog


Longer chainstays? Doesn't that equate to a longer wheelbase and lazy handling?! Phhhhtttt!
What's the big deal about sliding dropouts? Noob question, I know.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Longer chainstays? Doesn't that equate to a longer wheelbase and lazy handling?! Phhhhtttt!
> What's the big deal about sliding dropouts? Noob question, I know.


Sliding dropouts= option for singlespeed....


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahh, ok. I don't see me ever wanting to go SS, so no biggie there.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

Just J said:


> I decided to take the Farley to a beach today just to see how she rides...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took mine for a beach ride last week, not as beautiful scenery as Just J's but just wanted to see what it would be like.

Worked great, towards the end I hit a very loose gravel like patch and it rode over it as though it wasn't there.

Short video


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice vid! I'm gonna have to get out my Gopro.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

MrPeaski said:


> Took mine for a beach ride last week, not as beautiful scenery as Just J's but just wanted to see what it would be like.
> 
> Worked great, towards the end I hit a very loose gravel like patch and it rode over it as though it wasn't there.
> 
> Short video


Cool video and thanks for the kind words. 

I also took some footage on my Garmin Virb but haven't had chance to make an edit as yet other than this quick one:






I also took a 15 mile 'XC' ride yesterday and shot some decent stuff on single track and trail so I'll try and upload later today.

The Farley is surprisingly great at everything, I love it!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here we go, hopefully it'll give more of an idea of the type of riding I'm enjoying on my Farley


----------



## andy586 (Sep 28, 2014)

nice video, and what camera give you all that info onscreen? 

ps heads up anyone in uk after a farley 6 in about 2/3 weeks time mine will be up for sale...love it, but got the bug and going superlight ...well as light as my wallet will allow ?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

andy586 said:


> nice video, and what camera give you all that info onscreen?
> 
> ps heads up anyone in uk after a farley 6 in about 2/3 weeks time mine will be up for sale...love it, but got the bug and going superlight ...well as light as my wallet will allow ?


Thanks Andy. It's a Garmin Virb Elite which has GPS and links to my heart rate monitor, cadence/speed sensors etc. the editing software allows me to overlay all this info onto the video.

Your 6 should sell fairly/farley easily as there are none left in the UK now.


----------



## jackhammer (Jun 17, 2014)

*to Just J*

That's very good your garmin ! I came to want it to see your video.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

How does the Farley 6 climb? I ride mostly desert trails but I do venture off into the mountains and encounter some sketchy downhills that my Superfly struggles on. Is that big tire contact worth the extra weight? My buddy just got Surly Pugs and hasn't touched his Giant XTC 29er in couple of months. I'm huge Trek fan and they make great product. I just wish they had one in my area so I could see and demo it.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

It climbs great. I'm clearing uphills and slate rock uphill sections no problem now. Going from a mountain bike to a Farley, I think you'll be pretty happy, considering it's still a fat bike, but a very trail oriented fat bike.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

tyriverag said:


> It climbs great. I'm clearing uphills and slate rock uphill sections no problem now. Going from a mountain bike to a Farley, I think you'll be pretty happy, considering it's still a fat bike, but a very trail oriented fat bike.


Yeah that's the only thing I was worried about...I went down a huge hill yesterday with lots of loose dirt and rocks and kept wondering if Farley would have handled better hahaha. Thanks Tyriverag


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

not2shabby said:


> Longer chainstays? Doesn't that equate to a longer wheelbase and lazy handling?! Phhhhtttt!


longer wheelbase=more stable. longer chainstays=better for snow/sand riding/stability/front end more planted on climbs.

fatboy has longer chainstays than surly, charge, and quite a bit longer than trek.

kona wo has same chainstay length with sliders all the way forward as fatboy, but can have much longer chainstays for snow/sand/stability if you pull wheel back.

rog


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know, but to my mind it doesn't climb as well as other bikes I've ridden. I talk about it a bit here, but the front end feels way too light on some climbs, particularly on rooty climbs where there is a need to keep momentum up to clear root steps. Though I am still just getting used to it, I had to daub on a few places on the trail where I've cleared it with no problems in the past.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

@ Just J, great title for your video Phatboikin. From your photo's I had no idea you were in good old blighty, thought it was somewhere more exotic! really nice images.

Great video, its more the sort of terrain I will be riding, I've only had the Farley for just over a week so not got many rides in yet.

So far I'm really enjoying it.

Thanks for the video comments, I hope to do some a bit more interesting in the coming months.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

T


MrPeaski said:


> @ Just J, great title for your video Phatboikin. From your photo's I had no idea you were in good old blighty, thought it was somewhere more exotic! really nice images.
> 
> Great video, its more the sort of terrain I will be riding, I've only had the Farley for just over a week so not got many rides in yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks MrPeaski!

Yeah that beach is in the North East, it's slap bang in the middle of a lot of heavy industry, I think you can even see Hartlepool Nuclear Power Station in the background. My company is based 5 minutes from that beach so took the opportunity to ride before work. It always surprises me that even in all that [email protected] there is a nice beach just down the road!

I'm from 20-30 minutes further south near the North York Moors which is where Phatboikin' was shot.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Bryan1113 said:


> How does the Farley 6 climb? ...


Exceptionally well. If you look back in this thread, someone disparaged the short chainstay length... I kinda chuckled because that's one of the things that make this bike handle outstandingly IMO. It's also amazingly light weight for what it is.

I took the demo Farley out on my lunch hour trail system that's riddled with 25%+ grades and little technical bits thinking I'd bike hiking some of those compared to my Ibis Mojo w/ 22x36 ultra-granny on 26" wheels. I ended up not only riding everything but turning the loop in the same time I normally do. :eekster:


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

verslowrdr said:


> Exceptionally well. If you look back in this thread, someone disparaged the short chainstay length... I kinda chuckled because that's one of the things that make this bike handle outstandingly IMO. It's also amazingly light weight for what it is.
> 
> I took the demo Farley out on my lunch hour trail system that's riddled with 25%+ grades and little technical bits thinking I'd bike hiking some of those compared to my Ibis Mojo w/ 22x36 ultra-granny on 26" wheels. I ended up not only riding everything but turning the loop in the same time I normally do. :eekster:


Awesome!!!!! This will be my fifth Trek if I decide to buy one...Love Blk/Blue color spec.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just J said:


> T
> 
> Thanks MrPeaski!
> 
> ...


Just J you have a quite impressive stable of bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Bryan1113 said:


> Just J you have a quite impressive stable of bikes:thumbsup:


Thanks. I love them all and like to spread my time between them.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone know the weight of their Farley?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Bryan1113 said:


> Anyone know the weight of their Farley?


Less than my Pugsley. 😄

I suppose with my bags probably around 50 or eve a bit more. I have no idea how much unladen. Not enough that I feel the weight at all. My Pugs was usually right about 60 fully loaded for the day


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bryan1113 said:


> Anyone know the weight of their Farley?


Mine is the 21.5" size and weighs 31.5 with pedals.

2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My 8 which is converted to tubeless with Atlas Pedals, a PMB Enduro Garmin mount and a Bonty bottle cage weighs in at 30.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Thought this was a cool pic


----------



## goobernaculum (May 26, 2014)

I'm still working my way through the thread but thought I would ask anyway. I am looking for a fatty solely for winter use. Since the Farley appears to only fit 4" tires, how do you all feel about it for snow? Would you buy one/buy it again? Again, I apologize if its been covered but I'm only a couple pages into the thread!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Can't say....it hasn't snowed yet!

Seriously though, I think there are a lot of variables like snow depth, type, if it gets 'groomed' or not, and playing around with pressure. If the 4" tires aren't cutting it, maybe I'll get some stud screws. 

If you're only going to use it for winter then you should probably get a bike that can do 5" tires. But then what will you do next year when all your buds buy the 'new' 6" capable bikes?!!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as not2shabby, no snow yet! Which I'm not mad about because it's awesome on the trails. 

I imagine the 4inch tires should be good enough on the groomed snow trails and around town, where I'll be riding. 

I will think about either self-studding my front tire (27tpi HuDu, or purchasing a cheaper one and self-studding that one, or even going 5inches up front).


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I hadn't even thought about going bigger on the front...duh!

I remember reading if you flip the rear tire backwards it bites better in snow too. Not sure if that applies to HD's though.


----------



## goobernaculum (May 26, 2014)

I guess if you have a Bluto equipped model you could run larger up front?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Bluto can hold up to 5 inch tires. The stock fork looks like it could fit 5 inches, with at least a half inch of clearance on either side of the HuDu. The rear has around a quarter inch of clearance.

I got out the tape measure last night.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

goobernaculum said:


> I'm still working my way through the thread but thought I would ask anyway. I am looking for a fatty solely for winter use. Since the Farley appears to only fit 4" tires, how do you all feel about it for snow? Would you buy one/buy it again? Again, I apologize if its been covered but I'm only a couple pages into the thread!


I'm in Alaska - Anchorage - and I bought one as an upgrade to my Pugsley with the original Large Marge wheels. For 95% of my winter and snow riding, even the 65mm rims with 3.8 tires provided plenty of float. That other 5%? Maybe 2% of that were conditions that there was no way I would have been able to ride - 6 inches of fresh snow, etc. A 5 inch tire probably wouldn't have done much good there either. The final 3% were conditions where I could ride - just barely - where the 5 inch tire would have been nice.

Given this and depending on the type of snow you get, the number of other riders or the amount of trail breaking your up for, the Farley feels like a good choice. Would I buy it again? Don't know. Haven't actually ridden on snow yet. For the riding I have done - daily commutes and some single track - its been a blast.

There are just so many variables. My suggestion is this: Buy a bike that you can afford as a way to try it out. The resale on fat bikes, right now, is high enough that you can ride it for a few months and then when you know the bike's capability and your own you can sell it and upgrade.

Up here two year old Pugsleys are still selling for 1200 to 1300.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Robg68 said:


> Mine is the 21.5" size and weighs 31.5 with pedals.
> 
> 2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


31.5 Lbs is not bad at all! Thanks


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I hadn't even thought about going bigger on the front...duh!
> 
> I remember reading if you flip the rear tire backwards it bites better in snow too. Not sure if that applies to HD's though.


Depends on the tire. Nates run backwards are amazing. I've heard the same on HuDus. The Mission looks like it would work better backwards, but again, it depends. It also depends on the snow.

I will say, from experience, that most every snow ride is a slightly different experience, so most rides require some experimentation. Snow conditions are constantly changing. A bit of sun and a hard packed trail can start to turn mushy. That fresh, dry powder? It turns to chunky monkey as the day goes on. Heavy, wet snow? Turns to rock. Old snow? Fresh snow? Rotten snow? As anathema as it seems - start checking out XC ski forum discussions about snow and snow conditions. Bikes are not as affected as skiers are, but the more you know about it, the more fine tuned your experiements can be.

And I still contend that for many riders and many conditions a 4 inch tire will work just fine. And as someone else mentioned - throw a wider one up front.

I do wonder if the 4.25 Snowshoe will fit in the back of the Farley. Might have to try that.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info blockphi! I would almost bet $$ a 4.25 will work on the rear. 
We usually don't get a lot of snow here and when we do it tends to not last long or its so stupid cold you don't want to be outside long so I'm glad I went for a bike that's great on single track.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

As for the bigger tire up front. ..I have a hard time wrapping my head around that concept. I'm an old fart and bicycles have always had the same tires front and rear. And from riding motorcycles for decades, it's just insane to even contemplate such a thing!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I mentioned awhile back that the Farley's fork is designed specifically for the Farley, and an aftermarked fork (carbon) could throw the geo off.

My question, if the frame (on the 6) is suspension corrected to handle a Bluto (it is), with other bikes being able to swap carbon forks and bluto, how would the Farley be affected?

Anyway, here it is from fatbike.com: More importantly though, Knauf mentioned if someone were to purchase an after-market rigid fork and install it on the Farley, the bike's geometry would be thrown off-kilter. Meaning, a different fork could reduce Farley's hot-knife-in-butter handling.

Farley ? Trek?s Fa(s)t Bike | FAT-BIKE.COM


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone try out a carbon bar yet? I've never used one, but as jarring as the ride is I think i might give it a shot.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Eh....go ahead and get a Bluto. It's just a few bucks more! 

Then you can write a review about how great it is and make the rest of us want one!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I ordered a pair of SunRingle ZuZus ($50), and somehow the bike shop received a pair Xpedo Sprys ($70ish) instead. Bike shop told me to take them, no charge. Awesome!

First ride on them tonight!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice score!

Anybody in the market for a lid? Check these out.
Six Six One Dirt Lid Helmet | Competitive Cyclist
I ordered the glossy black/cyan. Six-Six-One....should match those $5 gloves I found at Iron Pony perfectly.

I feel like such a fashion hoe...but I couldn't resist. I kept telling myself this helmet will be warmer! For my bald/shaved head!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty much ready to order a Farley. Sorry if this has been asked before but do you think Trek will go Project One for this model anytime soon ? Eager to wait if that would be the case.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> Pretty much ready to order a Farley. Sorry if this has been asked before but do you think Trek will go Project One for this model anytime soon ? Eager to wait if that would be the case.


I don't think that's a question any of us can answer... Unless somebody has some insider info. I'll bet if they end up doing a FS fatty they'll have a P1 option. That'd be sweet.

The farley is a great bike tho. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Stupid question, what's project one?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Stupid question, what's project one?


Custom bikes from Trek. You pick the groupo and all the colors.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahhh, like ordering a car from the dealer with the options/colors you want. I've never done it, but it would be nice to have the choice.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking at the LBS and they have the 6 with 45 north Husker 27 tpi tires. This is heavier and cheaper tire than the Hodag which is on the trek website, so I'm looking to swap them out.

What tires did you guys get with your farley 6?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Hodag. I think the first shipment of bikes had the hudu's. Moving forward I'd assume they'll be bontrager tires.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine came with HD 120 tpi's.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine came with Bontrager Hodag's.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sounds like this one is below spec to me, and I'm not pleased to have to pay more to get hodags for it...


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

I just received my Farley 8 last tuesday ( on my birthday, what a present  ).
And i made a great discovery for mounting a gravitry dropper. 
Since there is no front derailleur i mounted the cable through the frame where the
front derailleur could be. (with help of the vacuum cleaner for directing the cable
through the frame.)
The result is Farley nice 










How the bike runs! Great. Much lighter than my Mukluk 3 fron 2013 and much
directer and stuff.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

I was at the lbs today and their Farley 6 had Husker's


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Is that $3200 price tag worth the upgrade from the Farley 6? Bluto does look sweet


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Trying to decide between the 6 and 8. Really want the 8 but the 3200 is killing me lol


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jonesy22 said:


> Trying to decide between the 6 and 8. Really want the 8 but the 3200 is killing me lol


yeah I feel ya


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

I would probably decide if X1 was important enough to me to warrant the Farley 8. If not, I'd just get the 6 and pick up a Bluto for around $500, and upgrade a couple other parts and still be $700-800 ahead.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Found a shop that will do 3k on a 8 out the door. Still a lot but more tempted now. I'd pay 2k after taxes in a 6. Another 500 on a bluto. 150 to upgrade the front hub. And still no 1x11. Also I'm 5'11. What size do you think?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Jonesy22 said:


> Found a shop that will do 3k on a 8 out the door. Still a lot but more tempted now. I'd pay 2k after taxes in a 6. Another 500 on a bluto. 150 to upgrade the front hub. And still no 1x11. Also I'm 5'11. What size do you think?


Oh, yeah. The hub. I don't know what sizes are available, and what your feelings about online shopping, but Mad Dog cycles has the 6 for $1700 shipped. At 5'11, wouldn't other folks agree the 17.5 is the size?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Slow Danger said:


> Oh, yeah. The hub. I don't know what sizes are available, and what your feelings about online shopping, but Mad Dog cycles has the 6 for $1700 shipped. At 5'11, wouldn't other folks agree the 17.5 is the size?


This.

You should be able to negotiate a better price on both bikes. I paid less than this out the door on my 6.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Think your correct. Just looked at the spec and the Top Tube Length. The 17.5 would fit better. Dang the 8 is a L. Well just threw that deal out..


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well all treks are asking 1869 for all their 6's near here and only one near me has a 6 in stock and they said they are all back ordered till Feb 23.
What should I offer?


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm 1699 and free shipping


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

$1700 out the door would be a fair price imo.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Think I'm going to order it. Any recommendations on a front hub so I can run a bluto.
Im spoiled after test riding a mukluk with a bluto lol


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is the rear thru axle?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jonesy22 said:


> Think I'm going to order it. Any recommendations on a front hub so I can run a bluto.
> Im spoiled after test riding a mukluk with a bluto lol


Hope Fatsno hub.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok im ordering it. Ill just upgrade the hub and bluto. Too bad it comes with sucky brakes. Recommend anything else?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

The brakes actually aren't bad once they're bedded in. If you're going to upgrade nothing beats SLX...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey I'm in Chillicothe. Ever ride Great Seal? Liking the Farley 6?



not2shabby said:


> Photo op right by the bike path near Alum creek.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jonesy22 said:


> Ok im ordering it. Ill just upgrade the hub and bluto. Too bad it comes with sucky brakes. Recommend anything else?


I have to say I am not a fan of Avid brakes but so far mine have been good and I'm not a small person. As soon as I start having problems I'll order a set of XT hydros.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok can anyone confirm if the front hub can be converted with the Hub adapters from salsa to 15mmx142?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Hey I'm in Chillicothe. Ever ride Great Seal? Liking the Farley 6?


Never heard of the Great Seal; where is that? I just started riding mtb a few months ago and have only been to Alum Creek, Chestnut Ridge and Dillon.
I freaking love this bike; it still amazes me how easy it is to ride over roots, rocks and ruts. Much easier than the 29er I traded in.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Ok can anyone confirm if the front hub can be converted with the Hub adapters from salsa to 15mmx142?


Page 9 of this thread, start with post 205. Know anyone that works in a machine shop?


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Interested in this more..
What exactly will I need and tell a machine shop to do? Lol



andy586 said:


> ok spacers to position the rotor 3x2mm and 1x1mm £8 ...longer M5x16mm rotor bolts £1.50 and a local machine shop turned the 2 hub adapters for £30 .... bloke said they should be more, but he was intrigued to see the results  ....should have been more like £60 but cost would go down if wanted 20 or more doing at a time etc??....
> 
> heres the diagram that he used to mill them...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Or just install this?
http://www.amazon.com/Hope-Pro-Evo-...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1J8F6C6C3Q5GZ


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I dunno, I think it'd be cheaper to get the spacers machined. $100 for the hub and then whatever it costs for spokes(if needed) and having the wheel relaced. Unless you can do it of course.
Makes me wish I had a lathe. And the skill to use it.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

So id need to buy which spacers?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

He had them machined from the drawings. I have no idea what it would cost.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Jonesy22 said:


> Or just install this?
> Amazon.com : Hope Pro 2 Evo Front Hub 15mm Axle 32h Blue : Bike Hubs : Sports & Outdoors


Not that one. Hope Fatsno 150x15. That one is 100x15 for standard mtb forks.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

So the creaking is back. After initially being told it was the cheap pedals that came stock, they put on another pair of cheap ones (and I now have Xpedo Sprys on), and after a couple weeks of slience, the creak slowly came back.

I don't think the LBS would just lube something, and pawn it off on the pedals being cheap, incompetence though possibly. I know it could be a variety of things, but I listened to the "clicking" in the Moto thread when the dude was having an issue with his fork, and that's a lot more click than the "creak" that I get. 

Thoughts? I really can't tell if it's the hub or fork, though I'm pretty sure it's not coming from the bottom bracket/crank/pedals area.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Chainring bolts, crank bolts, rear thru axle/qr? All those clean/greased, and tightened wicked tight? Creaking while seated? Seatposts clamp/saddle rails clean/greased/tightened wicked tight? Cassette tight?

Creaks are the worst. I had developed a wicked clicking creak from somewhere in my front control area and it was worst when hammering outta the saddle. Pulled everything apart. Used carbon prep on my bar/stem interface. Torqued to spec. Creak still there. Then I said fvck it and sprayed tri flow all over and around the head tube/headset area of the frame and not a creak to be heard since. So stoked to not have had to pull the cups out and whatnot.

A loose rear qr can creak like a Bastid as well as those useless little spring thingys that come with qr skewers.

rog


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Rog. After the ride tonight, I'll dig into it.

Suggestions for non chain/cassette greasing? I've seen WD40 both suggested and poo-pooed on.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Regular weedy 40 is not a lubricant. Just a loosener. No Bueno.

Tri flow works great, IMO. Thin enough to get into tight areas and has Teflon for lube duties.

rog


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

For what it's worth...not much, I know, but I used WD40 on my CBR954's chain(145 dyno rwhp) exclusively, and got over 12k miles out of it. Several track days with full throttle, clutchless, near redline upshifts lap after lap. 170 mph on the long straights at Mid Ohio and Grattan. 
I think it'll work on my bicycle chain....
Just don't spray it in your hub and dilute the grease.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

When I first picked up my Superfly I had lot of creaking and couldn't figure it out...it ended up being the seat and the post. With that said did anyone test ride Muk 3 and compare with Farley 6? Sorry to be asking but most of the shops in my area won't order them unless special order.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I was between a 2014 Muk 2, Muk 3, and the Farley 6. Obviously went with the Farley - all ridden within a couple days of each other. The Farley, IMO felt slightly better (to me). I got on one, and after a couple pedal strokes, thought, "heck yeah". 

I love riding it. I love looking at it. My wife loves it. Our cats are indifferent.

You can click my blog in my signature for a longer write up.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

i had 6 for a while and sold it. wasnt impressed. we are all different. i now have one of those chinese fat frames and i am super happy.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well Trek does make solid bike! Currently riding Superfly that I put 2200 miles on this past year...was just curious on the Mukluk because looks like great bike too with solid reviews


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Think I'm pulling the trigger on the 8. I added up what it would cost to upgrade the front hub. Add the bluto and the time messing with it all. And it wasn't much less. Plus the 8 is 1x11 and tubeless ready


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> I was between a 2014 Muk 2, Muk 3, and the Farley 6. Obviously went with the Farley - all ridden within a couple days of each other. The Farley, IMO felt slightly better (to me). I got on one, and after a couple pedal strokes, thought, "heck yeah".
> 
> I love riding it. I love looking at it. My wife loves it. Our cats are indifferent.
> 
> You can click my blog in my signature for a longer write up.


Dumb cats. Mine went over and sniffed it and one stuck his head between the spokes. Not sure what that meant. They prefer the motorcycles since they can jump up on the seats and pretend they're riding!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoy! I'm not sure the 1x11 would be better or not, at least for me. I would like to have the Bluto though and I like the color of the 6 a lot more.
Have you checked into having the spacers made? It can't be that much. It was pretty easy to go tubeless with Gorilla tape and Stan's sealant on the Mule Futs too.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

cavo said:


> i had 6 for a while and sold it. wasnt impressed. we are all different. i now have one of those chinese fat frames and i am super happy.


What kind of riding are you doing with it?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> Think I'm pulling the trigger on the 8. I added up what it would cost to upgrade the front hub. Add the bluto and the time messing with it all. And it wasn't much less. Plus the 8 is 1x11 and tubeless ready


The 6 is tubeless ready as well.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Another question: I bought a Planet Bike tire guage - seems to work on my other bikes, even the presta valve. But it won't take a reading on my Farely. 

Think the tubes on the Farley are just crappy? The valves seem to be kind of cheap.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> What kind of riding are you doing with it?


pretty much my main ride now, so everything i had been doing with my full. my full has been seeing very little action lately.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

cavo said:


> pretty much my main ride now, so everything i had been doing with my full. my full has been seeing very little action lately.


What didn't you like about the 6 that you prefer on your Chinese frame? Just curious.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

i am not very good at analyzing stuff, so all i can say is it just didnt feel right, funny thing is that when i test rode it i really liked it, but as i started to ride it more we just wouldnt click together.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

We likes what we likes!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Personal preference, I get it. It would be a boring world if we all rode the same bike, drove the same car, etc.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Not sure if the 1x11 is worth it or not. I run a 1x10 now on my FS with a one up 40t and a 30t rf nw ring.
I just ordered the 8 and paid 2900 out the door. So to me it was about even after i made all the upgrades and spent the time trying to find someone to make the spacers to just paying a shop labor and parts to rebuild the front. And I would of gotten a 30t fro the front. Paid 90 for a One up cog.

That and the matte green is pretty cool



not2shabby said:


> Enjoy! I'm not sure the 1x11 would be better or not, at least for me. I would like to have the Bluto though and I like the color of the 6 a lot more.
> Have you checked into having the spacers made? It can't be that much. It was pretty easy to go tubeless with Gorilla tape and Stan's sealant on the Mule Futs too.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

So I was looking at 1700 for the 6. Bluto - 550, One up - 90, 30t RF - 60, Prob 150 for the front hub and labor. So I would of had about 2550 or so into a 6.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jonesy22 said:


> So I was looking at 1700 for the 6. Bluto - 550, One up - 90, 30t RF - 60, Prob 150 for the front hub and labor. So I would of had about 2550 or so into a 6.


Does it need a bluto??? If I buy Farley 6 I wouldn't put Bluto on it right away anyway...Tubeless would be first thing on my list


----------



## ERDOK (Apr 17, 2012)

MrPeaski said:


> @Erdok I have a 28" inseam and when sitting on the saddle at riding height I can just touch the floor with my toes.
> Off the saddle with feet flat on the floor I can get fairly comfortably get my fist between the toptube and nutsack.
> 
> On a different note, this is how I prettied up the wheels, the picture is not very good as I took it with a phone.


Coulnnt wait for a Farley here in California, the delivery date is March of 2015. I picked up Specialized Fatboy instead with wider tire 6.6. So far I'm happy with it. I lived Trek but I have to go with this for now.


----------



## ERDOK (Apr 17, 2012)

*Fatboy*







FFatboy


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Doesn't need one but for me yes... Lol
Rode with one and without and loved it with a bluto and will turn into my all yr around ht


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

goobernaculum said:


> I'm still working my way through the thread but thought I would ask anyway. I am looking for a fatty solely for winter use. Since the Farley appears to only fit 4" tires, how do you all feel about it for snow? Would you buy one/buy it again? Again, I apologize if its been covered but I'm only a couple pages into the thread!


That's my concern too. Trek Rep says 3.8's are the widest the bike can take. ALmost told the shop to order me a Farley 6, until I saw that. I'm now considering a Specialized Fatboy. Trek has done very well by me in the past, but limiting the ability of a fat bike to take fatter tires just screws the bike, in my opinion.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I showed this drawing to my buddy that owns a machine shop and he told me $35.00 each. Now I just have to convince the wife that I need the Bluto. ??

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> I showed this drawing to my buddy that owns a machine shop and he told me $35.00 each. Now I just have to convince the wife that I need the Bluto. ??
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


$35.00 each set?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

No $35.00 each because 2 are needed. (I'm sure you knew that). $70.00 a set


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> No $35.00 each because 2 are needed. (I'm sure you knew that). $70.00 a set
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


You should see if your buddy will give a group discount. I'd be interested either way.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I (we) can just stick those on both sides of the hub, and we're good to go? They are attached with the QR skewer, but no welding or otherwise attaching them to the hub, right? 

They won't scratch up or damage that beautiful blue hub? 

Sorry I am an idiot.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> I (we) can just stick those on both sides of the hub, and we're good to go? They are attached with the QR skewer, but no welding or otherwise attaching them to the hub, right?
> 
> They won't scratch up or damage that beautiful blue hub?
> 
> Sorry I am an idiot.


From what I gathered from the original post they should just fit in the hub. No qr skewer tho. You'll use the 15mm thru axle on the bluto. Shouldn't damage anything. Here's the pic from earlier in the thread


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh that's right, I remember now! Thanks BigVaz! 

If Robg68 would be able to have a couple extra made, I would be into purchasing a set.

Any drawbacks to going this route versus a new hub?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Any drawbacks to going this route versus a new hub?


Only possible drawback i can think of is having adapters instead of one solid hub. Maybe a strength thing? I would think the fork soaking up some of that would offset any added stress on the hub tho. I'm just guessing here...


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Jonesy22 said:


> So I was looking at 1700 for the 6. Bluto - 550, One up - 90, 30t RF - 60, Prob 150 for the front hub and labor. So I would of had about 2550 or so into a 6.


At $2900, you got a square deal. I probably would have gotten the 6 and went with the upgrades unless I really wanted 1x11. However, with the 8, I think you got some upgrades on brakes, bars, stem and seat post too, if I'm not mistaken. All in all, I think the overall value is pretty close. Post up pics when it's up and running.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

You also have to shim out the rotor and get longer bolts. I want to have him make a set of these and try them before I'd order some for anybody else. Plus I also have to wait till I get the Bluto probably gonna be a while. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

That's cool Robg68, totally don't blame you, ha. So who posted the Bluto and hub adapter pics earlier?


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> Have fun!
> 
> One question for ya; would a carbon fork really make much difference or would you go suspension?


The Salsa Makwa fork isn't as harsh as the aluminum rig and the 15mm axle is stiffer and preferred to me because of how I mount my bikes in the back of my truck.

The real reason for the Makwa is Weight savings...

Personally I prefer a rigid front end. I feel like it climbs better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rshmn (Aug 21, 2014)

This might be unrelated, but my Farley just developed a loud creaking as well. This is noticeable in the bottom bracket/crank/pedal area. My LBS said they think it is the bottom bracket, as they had another customer bring back one a few days ago for the same issue. 
Hopefully I'll get more news today about it, as they were going to call Trek about it.



tyriverag said:


> So the creaking is back. After initially being told it was the cheap pedals that came stock, they put on another pair of cheap ones (and I now have Xpedo Sprys on), and after a couple weeks of slience, the creak slowly came back.
> 
> I don't think the LBS would just lube something, and pawn it off on the pedals being cheap, incompetence though possibly. I know it could be a variety of things, but I listened to the "clicking" in the Moto thread when the dude was having an issue with his fork, and that's a lot more click than the "creak" that I get.
> 
> Thoughts? I really can't tell if it's the hub or fork, though I'm pretty sure it's not coming from the bottom bracket/crank/pedals area.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's prob a good idea to strip the bike as soon as we get it and lube everything.
So do you guys regret not getting a frame that can go wider than 4" tires? I put a deposit down on a 8 and I keep second guessing myself lol


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

The fact that my 6 can't take bigger than 4 inches in back is in the back of my head, and part of that is me being an ******* - grass is always greener, want what you can't have, etc. But when I get on it and ride, I'm really pumped. 

This will be my first fat winter, so I'll know in mid-December whether I should have gone for more clearance. I'm sure I'll be fine, but I'm 95% sure I can go bigger up front.

Your Bluto will definitely take the 5 inchers. You're going to be PUMPED with that bike. The 8 is awesome, and that green is sick.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Would you guys upgrade the hodager tires?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

My came with 27TPI HuDus. No idea about the Hodags.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> You should see if your buddy will give a group discount. I'd be interested either way.


+1 here. Helluva lot cheaper than new hub, spokes and relacing.

Now if they drop the price of the Bluto after a while...or get some competition.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> The Salsa Makwa fork isn't as harsh as the aluminum rig and the 15mm axle is stiffer and preferred to me because of how I mount my bikes in the back of my truck.
> 
> The real reason for the Makwa is Weight savings...
> 
> ...


Does it handle the same as the stock fork?


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Jonesy22 said:


> It's prob a good idea to strip the bike as soon as we get it and lube everything.


Doing that is probably wicked overkill. Over 20 years building/repairing, and selling bikes and I've never bothered to break a bike down completely to grease everything on a new bike. Start with the obvious like greasing and strong arming chainring bolts, crank bolts before pulling cranks and bb. Many shops don't ever tighten down either of those areas when building new bikes outta the box. Then tighten rear skewer/axle.

It's amazing how creaky even a slightly loose chainring bolt can be.

Lots of leaves coming down and on the trails. Crunchy and loud. Couldn't hear a creak even if I had a spirit breaking one

rog


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Update: turns out the creak was most likely due to a very slightly loose skewer up front. I tightened it up pre-ride and the creak was gone, but yeah, the crunchy leaves make it hard to hear! Thanks for the heads up, newmarketrog.

Next rainy day, I'll go through and make sure everything is tight and lubed. Is there a general guide online that someone suggests/trusts to use for how tight each bolt/area should be?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

tyriverag said:


> That's cool Robg68, totally don't blame you, ha. So who posted the Bluto and hub adapter pics earlier?


Andy586 post #205. He has pics.

2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Robg68, the first name with numbers in the username threw me off as I quickly read through.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> It's prob a good idea to strip the bike as soon as we get it and lube everything.
> So do you guys regret not getting a frame that can go wider than 4" tires? I put a deposit down on a 8 and I keep second guessing myself lol


Having ridden two winters in Anchorage AK on a Pugs, and two winters before that on 1.95 inch studs on a full sus, I can safely suggest that for 90% of the riding that people do on these bikes, a 4 inch tire is more than adequate.

I know, the hype is that you'll get all this float and go out there and ride into all these remote ass places and see some cool shiz. And these bikes can do that, to an extent. But there are some things to keep in mind.

1) There are some conditions where, regardless of how big your tires are, you'll be pushing not riding.

2) Riding in unmarked, unpacked, unconsolidated snow is damned hard work made harder due to the efforts you have to take at body temp regulation. I've talked to a lot of folks who bought fat thinking they'd adventure it up to only realize that they don't like the work involved.

3) Most of the time these bikes are ridden on some form of groomed trail - single track that's been ridden in by other riders, track that's been walked down or groomed with some form of pulled implement (old tires anyone?) - a 5 inch tire isn't needed for 'float' in these types of conditions. I've also talked with folks who found the 5 inch to be detrimental on narrow snow single track where you essentially have a 8 to 12 inch wide packed groove to ride that's 6 to 8 inches below the level of the snow around the track. With the wider tires you tend to catch the edges of the track a lot more.

4) Well, there's not really a 4 other than to rehash the points above. I look at it this way - until you've gotten a bit of time and experience under your belt rolling in the snow so you know what conditions you like to and can ride, why worry about things like whether or not your bike'll fit bigger meat? I know - because you want to be able to upgrade later. But if you're like most folks around here, by the time you decide that you 'need' clearance for a 5 incher, you'll also be in the market for a new frame and new groupo anyway.

Ride the hell out of the Farley and use it to learn what makes your fat little heart beat faster.

In relation to the Hodag tire question - I don't think I'd pop for a set of them at 150 each. If you want new rubber, you can get 120 TPI Surly rubber for about that amount or a few bucks more to get a 120 TPI HuDu versus the 60TPI Hodag. I'm still trying to figure out exactly how I feel about this tire, but what I've found is it is predictable when it breaks traction for the most part. It's been difficult for me to find the sweet spot between too much and not enough air with it. It is fairly fast rolling on pavement, but seems a bit squirrelly on wet or frosty surfaces.

That said, I am running tubes. They may really come alive tubeless. I'm still debating whether or not that is the right route for me, given my riding patterns.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I finally sat on a 6 today and it felt pretty nimble. I want this to he rideable all yr around on my single track trails. I think it will be great as a full time ht 2nd bike. The 3.8's are nice but would eventually try a 4. Or put a 4 on front and go tubeless. What valves did you guys get to go tubeless?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Stan's valves, sealant and a roll of Gorilla tape worked for me. I did have a slight issue getting the rear tire to seal, but I think I just didn't put enough in it at first. Ended up using 6 or 7 ozs. I think. It's been about 3 weeks since I've gone tubeless and they're holding up great and do seem to roll easier and grip better.
I've read where others are using clear duct/packing tape since it's lighter and having success also.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*My Farley 6*

I took her for her maiden voyage today:
















Quick thoughts on the first ride:
- I can see how a fatbike could be an everyday trail bike.
- Traction was friggin' incredible. 
- Rigid is rigid, fat or not. A Bluto is in my future. That said, I need to play with the pressure as I had it too high. I'm going to take it down a bit each ride. 
- Did I mention traction? I loved the fact that I could just ride and not worry about the potentially slippery rock or root. 
- It is just plain fun. 
- I also see a full suspension fatty in my future. For me, it could be my everyday trail bike.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

sandyeggo said:


> I took her for her maiden voyage today:
> View attachment 933057
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!

As far as rigid being rigid fat or not, not quite. Let some air out and you'll find that a fat tire at under 10 psi is way more comfortable and grippy than say a 29er rigid with 25-30psi. I've been riding primarily rigid since 1987 so I know the difference. I have plenty of time owning and riding suspension on both ends as well and while it's not the same, a tire that can flex, contour, and rebound a few inches is definitely far from rigid.

Enjoy the new whip!

rog


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

newmarketrog said:


> Sweet!
> 
> As far as rigid being rigid fat or not, not quite. Let some air out and you'll find that a fat tire at under 10 psi is way more comfortable and grippy than say a 29er rigid with 25-30psi. I've been riding primarily rigid since 1987 so I know the difference. I have plenty of time owning and riding suspension on both ends as well and while it's not the same, a tire that can flex, contour, and rebound a few inches is definitely far from rigid.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had a Redline Monocog rigid SSer that I put a lot of miles on. The Farley brought back memories but I do think the tire pressure needs to come down and I suspect it will make a difference. The shop set me up at 12. I'm going to try 10 next time. I also think having some better grips than stock would be helpful.

It only really bothered me on the bumpy downhills - and it was more bouncy than it was harsh (which in my very limited Fat experience tells me that was b/c I had too much pressure in the tires).

I'm going to ride her rigid until at least spring before I spend any money.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Also, if you haven't been riding rigid lately it takes some miles to get used to it. It probably took me 10 rides to gain some basic rigid riding skills. 

Suspension riders are so used to riding sitting and with locked arms they get pretty beat up the first few rigid rides. Hold on tight, but let the upper body and arms relax and flow. Lift up and down over bigger bumps. Pick your line. Lower the speed if you are getting jackhammered.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Forgot to post my first snow day pics yesterday - along with random pics from the weekend's ride.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Teton29er said:


> Also, if you haven't been riding rigid lately it takes some miles to get used to it. It probably took me 10 rides to gain some basic rigid riding skills.
> 
> Suspension riders are so used to riding sitting and with locked arms they get pretty beat up the first few rigid rides. Hold on tight, but let the upper body and arms relax and flow. Lift up and down over bigger bumps. Pick your line. Lower the speed if you are getting jackhammered.


Yes.^^^^^^^ I call riding rigid, riding dynamically, actively, and athletically.

Learn yerself how to flow any terrain while riding rigid. Rigid forces you to be super precise and place your bike where you want it, how, and when. Riding rigid only beats you up if you let it. The body is an amazing machine and all of your bodies moving parts can move in ways that suspension could never duplicate. Be strong, be quick, look ahead, and ride like a ninja cat. Ride rigid

And if that shop set you up at 12psi, they should probably get clued in a bit.

rog


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

newmarketrog said:


> Yes.^^^^^^^ I call riding rigid, riding dynamically, actively, and athletically.
> 
> Learn yerself how to flow any terrain while riding rigid. Rigid forces you to be super precise and place your bike where you want it, how, and when. Riding rigid only beats you up if you let it. The body is an amazing machine and all of your bodies moving parts can move in ways that suspension could never duplicate. Be strong, be quick, look ahead, and ride like a ninja cat. Ride rigid
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice guys! I'll be sure to lower the tire pressure, take your advice, and give rigid riding the fair chance it deserves. I loved riding my rigid SSer, but I am way out of practice (and it shows).

In fairness to the shop, they haven't sold many fat bikes as folks around here don't do a lot of winter riding. I was thinking about going to 10 tomorrow and see how that works and going lower if I need be. I'm not going to lie, pressure that low is new and a bit scary to me.


----------



## McWrenchy (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my Farley 6 on Friday and went and did some rooty singletrack. At 10 psi the ride was a little harsh, and I was bouncing all over. Around 7, the tires started soaking up the bumps, and still felt "alive." Since then I've been running 6.5 in the front and 8 in the back and it feels like a winner. Do bear in mind that it's set up tubeless and I only weigh 130 lbs.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Your air pressure depends on your weight and terrain that your riding. I run 10 in the back and 9 in the front riding rooted and rocky single track. I'm thinking of dropping another half pound in both tires. But I also weigh 270 pounds. My buddy rides 8 and 7 and he's 190 pounds. It's a learning experience, get yourself a good digital pressure gauge and try different pressures. It's amazing how a pound makes a big difference. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

12 lbs or higher for riding on paved surfaces is advisable, much easier rolling and steering. I think the shop had 15 lbs when I picked mine up. Experimenting at the trail before I got a low pressure gauge, I went way low...measured it the next day when the gauge came in the mail and I was at 3.5 rear, 2.5 front! It's a wonder I didn't bend a rim! Now I've settled on about 6 front, 7 rear for rooty, rocky trail riding. It's still a little bouncy, I may drop it a bit more next time and see how it feels. I may have to go up a bit, not sure. Of course, YMMV. Depends on rider weight, speed(I'm a slow noob), terrain, what tires you have and other factors I'm sure.
A big +1 on being loose and letting the bike move around under you. I learned that quick riding dirt bikes...and they have 12 inches of squish!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh yeah, I weigh about 180.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I weigh 300lbs and run at 18lbs front & back. Works for me...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

18?! That sounds kinda high, but if it works, it works.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> 18?! That sounds kinda high, but if it works, it works.


I don't like the pogo stick affect when I air down. Plus I like rolling fast.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you get any 'give' at 18 though? I've found that too high is bouncy and too low is bouncy, there's a 'sweet spot' in the middle where it just soaks up stuff.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe a little bit of give... not much tho. As I said previously, I'll definitely be investing in a bluto before next spring.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah...I probably will too. I think it'll be better, smoother...faster! 
Even when the pressure feels right, big hits can deflect the front and throw me off line.
Hopefully, the Bluto will have some cheaper competition soon.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm partial to Fox myself, so if they offer a fat fork I'd pay a premium. We'll see...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Ohlins.

just kidding! It'd cost more than the bike did!


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm 165-170 depending on beer intake and run 9.5 up front and 9.25 rear. It's super rocky rooty tight twisty techy here where I live so I err a bit on the firmer side so I don't pinch ( devout q-lite tube fan here) flat/rim strike, something that would happen running 3.8 knards on 80mm rims. Haven't had any issues tho with the 65mm marge lites. Lower fat rims are so full of win! Better handling and way more pinchy striky resistant. And lighter.

Farley bikes would be even bettererererer with 65's. A worthy upgrade down the road, IMO.

rog


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Ohlins.
> 
> just kidding! It'd cost more than the bike did!


At the price they charge it better be more than gold paint on the outside 😉


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of great advice. Can someone give me a link to a good low pressure tire gauge?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

210 lbs and running 10-11 rear and 9-10 front. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

sandyeggo said:


> Lots of great advice. Can someone give me a link to a good low pressure tire gauge?


A few good ones on this page.
Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance
I went with the 0-15 Meiser. Figured it would be the most accurate for the range I need. The 0-30 would probably be fine though. Edit: if you get one, be careful not to measure a tire with more pressure than the gauge is rated for or it'll screw it up.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Talking about tire gauges. I bought this one: Planet Bike Dial Tire Gauge ? Pedal The Planet

And it works fine on all bikes but my fat bike. My question is, and I haven't looked (too busy riding), but are my tubes/valves just crappy, or is it the totally wrong gauge?

The valves on the tubes do leak (hiss) a bit when I put the presta adapter on them, though they take air no problem and don't seem to leak.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Wrong gauge. The range is way too high to be accurate at the low end. For fatbikes, I wouldn't go higher than the 30 lb. max guage.
I've noticed if I take 2 readings back to back with the 0-15 gauge, I'll get slightly different readings due to the little 'hiss' of air escaping while using the gauge. That's how sensitive it is!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Just received a studdable Dillinger 4 (ha, not the band), for the front. Will probably put studs on the outer holes only. Will mount it up closer to winter, as I think I'm going to keep it as a winter-only tire, though I'm not sure.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Week three of riding the Farley and I'm impressed overall. The bike handles predictably, and is generally a blast to ride. I still feel like the Pugsley climbs better on rooty, techy terrain. I haven't had a chance to really see how the Farley does on long climbs - one of my favorite around here is a road climb from my house to Independence Mine in Hatcher's Pass State Rec area in Palmer AK - 25 miles starting at ~100 feet elevation and topping out at just a touch over 4000. 

Tonight I'm planning on doing a bit of work on the bike. Going to swap over my Turbine crankset and bearings from the Pugs - a bit beefier set of cranks and the BB bearings were upgraded from the RF crap bearings (shelled them in about 3 months of daily riding) with some good Enduro bearings (going strong with over 10k miles on them and daily riding through slush, snow, mud, dirt, sand, etc.). I think the red Turbines might look sharp with the red reflective rim strips I put on and some red headset spacers that should be in the mail today coupled with the blue and black. At least it won't look like every other one out there anymore. 

I think I might convert to tubeless as well. Haven't decided for sure yet, but it seems like it might be the way to go after talking with the owner of one of the local shops - weight reduction mostly. Generally the only time I have issues with tubes is when they fail at the stem. Other than that, I rarely get punctures. We'll see. I might just throw caution to the wind and do it. 

I'll post some pics on Monday with the new crank and such. Should be able to get some good shots this weekend on the single track.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Have 2 rides in on my new 8 and this thing is a blast to ride. You don't feel like your on a fat bike till you plow through a rock garden or through roots. But the handling is awesome!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone running a dropper? Running internal or no?


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

That Farley 8 looks awesome! Jealous


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

blockphi said:


> Week three of riding the Farley and I'm impressed overall. The bike handles predictably, and is generally a blast to ride. I still feel like the Pugsley climbs better on rooty, techy terrain. I haven't had a chance to really see how the Farley does on long climbs - one of my favorite around here is a road climb from my house to Independence Mine in Hatcher's Pass State Rec area in Palmer AK - 25 miles starting at ~100 feet elevation and topping out at just a touch over 4000.
> 
> Tonight I'm planning on doing a bit of work on the bike. Going to swap over my Turbine crankset and bearings from the Pugs - a bit beefier set of cranks and the BB bearings were upgraded from the RF crap bearings (shelled them in about 3 months of daily riding) with some good Enduro bearings (going strong with over 10k miles on them and daily riding through slush, snow, mud, dirt, sand, etc.). I think the red Turbines might look sharp with the red reflective rim strips I put on and some red headset spacers that should be in the mail today coupled with the blue and black. At least it won't look like every other one out there anymore.
> 
> ...


Good to see some positive ride reports! happy trails


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

I converted my tires into tubeless this morning. Was super easy to set up.
The Hodag held air even without a drop of Stan's and i pumped with a regular
air pump. Put in 160 ml latex in it and tomorrow will find out how much pressure is
lost in an overnight.

@ Jonesy, I run a Gravity Dropper.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Had a nice couple of rides this weekend. Friday night went out for a quick 4 miler on paved trails as the snow fell. It was nice and fun - just running to pick up the car so I could go pick up my daughter from work. I love riding when it is snowing.

Sunday I got out onto some mixed trail. Some rooty singletrack and some doubletrack. Nothing challenging in the way of climbing or anything. Just some rooty fun all around. For those in Anchorage and in the know: 
Started at Hilltop ski jump
Took mulituse corridor to Rovers
Rovers to Moose Medows
Moose Medows to Speedway
Speedway to the Multiuse to a social trail whose name I don't know - I think it would connect up with Paper Plate, but...
Back to the multiuse to Lynx
Lynx to Moose Track
Moose Track to what I call the Halloween trail - the one by the science center that runs along the creek where BLM has their haunted hike. 
That trail to multiuse
Multiuse to Rovers
Rovers back to multiuse
Back to ski jump.

Overall, some nice riding. Had my son with me - his first time riding the Pugs on snow, so we wanted something nice and easy to get him into the groove. I didn't think he'd enjoy the climbs involved in getting out of the ski jump area and onto the Single Track Advocate's trails.

I did get my cranks swapped on Friday. Did not receive my headset and spaces as I am a moron and used my old zip with my new address. Der...Post office said they might still get it to me, but... I'm not so sure. Hopefully. I've got the Pugs a bit jury rigged right now, but it's working. Just not as well as it should or could.

I think the red works nicely with the blue and black. Thoughts?









I realize the picture isn't the best. The only one I got, though. We were just having too much fun to stop for photos - and it was a bit on the chilly side.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Been looking for Farley 6 online and can't find any available! I live in So Cal....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

blockphi said:


> Had a nice couple of rides this weekend. Friday night went out for a quick 4 miler on paved trails as the snow fell. It was nice and fun - just running to pick up the car so I could go pick up my daughter from work. I love riding when it is snowing.
> 
> Sunday I got out onto some mixed trail. Some rooty singletrack and some doubletrack. Nothing challenging in the way of climbing or anything. Just some rooty fun all around. For those in Anchorage and in the know:
> Started at Hilltop ski jump
> ...


The bike looks sweet! 

I can't wait to try my farley in the snow, they're awesome on the trails but riding it in the conditions they were originally invented for would be amazing (and help justify the purchase to my lovely wife!). ?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Red cranks look awesome!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tyriverag said:


> Red cranks look awesome!


Hey, thanks! It's crazy, but I hopped on the Pugs last night and I don't know if it is the Ride cranks or the steel frame, but the thing just felt all kinds of flexy.

I really like the Turbine cranks from a stiffness POV. Being a clyde, I like the burliness of the Turbines - they weight the same or less than the Rides, but have a lot more form to them that seems to make them much stiffer. And I like the Enduro bearings I put into the BB itself. Even after a year of hard, hard use, they feel just as smooth or even smoother than the bearings that come factory from RF. And the plastic dust covers that the RF bearings come with are pointless - trap dirt and water against the bearing races themselves. Anywho...I'm happy with the change over and will throw on a few more minor red accents over the coming months.

During my ride yesterday I had the tires down around 7 to 8 PSI I'd guess. They were at the point where they were low enough to not pogo, but not so low as to want to self steer or deflect too much. Anyway - great grip on everything - hoarfrost, packed snow, icy mud, icy snow, straight ice, frosty roots. No powder to test them on, but that'll come in due time. Even with the low pressures the bike felt nimble and fairly fast. That said, I did feel the lower pressures when racing the final bit of trail to the car - after a few hundred yards my legs felt the effort of keeping a 20mph pace on the slight downhill. Could've been the cold, though, too. Hard to say.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

You're running the Hodags, right? And no self steer at 7-8 PSI, eh?

Mine came with 27tpi HuDus, and when I get to what I think is 7 or 8 (don't have a gauge now, had more experienced fatty riders estimate by squeezing my tires), there is definite self steer.

And to be clear, when I say self steer, I mean when turning, the bike wanting to turn harder in that direction. It gets eliminated when I air up to around 9 or 10 (again estimates).

It seems to be worse on hard surfaces.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tyriverag said:


> You're running the Hodags, right? And no self steer at 7-8 PSI, eh?
> 
> Mine came with 27tpi HuDus, and when I get to what I think is 7 or 8 (don't have a gauge now, had more experienced fatty riders estimate by squeezing my tires), there is definite self steer.
> 
> ...


Yup, running Hodags. I didn't notice any self steer. That said, when running 27TPI Nates that low I definitely noticed it. I also tend to think that the more one rides fat, the more self steer it takes before it's noticeable. You get to where a bit of self steer just feels normal? That said, I didn't notice any that I felt was unusual or excessive. Others might feel the same thing I did and call it huge self steer.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmmm, well this is my first fat bike so maybe it's just a new feel to me. Either way, I guess it's just something ot get used to. I do have a 120tpi Dillinger waiting to be studded that I will use for winter riding, and will likely get out on that before the snow flies, so I'll play with the pressure there. Might at some time pick up a 120tpi HuDu for the front.

Champagne problems.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

So there is back order till Feb if I order today...that really sucks because i'm ready to buy today


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

edit


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> Have 2 rides in on my new 8 and this thing is a blast to ride. You don't feel like your on a fat bike till you plow through a rock garden or through roots. But the handling is awesome!
> View attachment 933749
> View attachment 933748
> View attachment 933750
> ...


Is that a 17.5"? I'm picking my 8 up this week!


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Ordered mine in early Sept with a due date somewhere in late Nov/mid Dec.


----------



## rshmn (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone got any suggestions for quieting down the brakes on these? Mine seem to scream at every opportunity I press the handle.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

bb7 for life. no noise, no fade, no bleeding, no fail.

rog


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> bb7 for life. no noise, no fade, no bleeding, no fail.
> 
> rog


 I've to admit BB7's seem pretty solid. I could see these brakes being used for 25 years.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Cody01 said:


> I've to admit BB7's seem pretty solid. I could see these brakes being used for 25 years.


Had the same pair for 9 seasons. No issues riding year round in all weather. Then I sold the bike.

rog


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Just upgraded my current bike with them. Flawless.

rog


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

newmarketrog said:


> bb7 for life. no noise, no fade, no bleeding, no fail.
> 
> rog


C'mon. I've ridden BB7s since 2006 and every pair I've had squealed like stuck pigs. As soon as the pads or the rotors get some contamination on them, like what you pick up while riding, they will squeal until cleaned.

Granted, there is no fade with the mech disks and no bleeding required, but they will and can fail and they will and can make noise.

That said, I'm not completely sold on these hydros, but I like the feel of the lever in my hand vs the mechanical.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Contamination from what? I've never had to clean mine. Just brake with them.

rog


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

newmarketrog said:


> Contamination from what? I've never had to clean mine. Just brake with them.
> 
> rog


Here's the deal - I ride my bike every day - commuter and I have one bike - the Farley now. So it's a mix of road and trail every day, year round. I seem to get grease or oil on my brakes regularly from crap thrown up from the road and then they start to squeal. I get salty brine on my brakes from riding in the spring here in Alaska, and they start to squeal. I get mud and moose poop on them and they start to squeal. Part in parcel with any brake. There will be times when they make noise.

Maybe I was poking a bit at you because of all the posts you have about how sh*tty the DB1s are. And maybe they are. Maybe they aren't. I've only ridden them three weeks and haven't had any issues. And I'd bet a lot of others haven't had any issues either. Are there better brakes? Sure. Are there worse? Sure. Are BB7s the end all, be all? No. There are plenty of people who think they suck. I like them, but also wouldn't try to tell people that the brakes they just got on their new 1700 dollar bike are shite. That just seems poor form to me. And it seems one thing to give an opinion about a product once, but over and over again feels like beating a dead horse. And I'm not trying to disrespect, as you've been on the form longer than I and have been riding much longer than I have, but sometimes, dude, it's okay to let folks form their own opinion rather than continually pushing yours.

But what do I know? I've got squealing brakes - regardless.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mines a 19.5. My rear brake scream bad... It's so annoying!!! I have to change brakes Asap. Stopping power is fine but I can't take the racket..


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> Mines a 19.5. My rear brake scream bad... It's so annoying!!! I have to change brakes Asap. Stopping power is fine but I can't take the racket..


Before you switch them, try wiping down the rotor with 90% isopropyl or with some brake cleaner. You might also want to give the pads a buff with a bit of sandpaper (150 grit or higher) - if the shop got some grease on them during assembly that could cause the noise.

In Alaska we call squeaky brakes bear warning devices - let's the bears know we're coming...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tried cleaning the rotors and pads this eve. Will see if it helped at all in morning


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

blockphi said:


> Here's the deal - I ride my bike every day - commuter and I have one bike - the Farley now. So it's a mix of road and trail every day, year round. I seem to get grease or oil on my brakes regularly from crap thrown up from the road and then they start to squeal. I get salty brine on my brakes from riding in the spring here in Alaska, and they start to squeal. I get mud and moose poop on them and they start to squeal. Part in parcel with any brake. There will be times when they make noise.
> 
> Maybe I was poking a bit at you because of all the posts you have about how sh*tty the DB1s are. And maybe they are. Maybe they aren't. I've only ridden them three weeks and haven't had any issues. And I'd bet a lot of others haven't had any issues either. Are there better brakes? Sure. Are there worse? Sure. Are BB7s the end all, be all? No. There are plenty of people who think they suck. I like them, but also wouldn't try to tell people that the brakes they just got on their new 1700 dollar bike are shite. That just seems poor form to me. And it seems one thing to give an opinion about a product once, but over and over again feels like beating a dead horse. And I'm not trying to disrespect, as you've been on the form longer than I and have been riding much longer than I have, but sometimes, dude, it's okay to let folks form their own opinion rather than continually pushing yours.
> 
> But what do I know? I've got squealing brakes - regardless.


ok, so i'm a bit opinionated

rog


----------



## rshmn (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll try cleaning mine this morning as well to see if it improves.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

newmarketrog said:


> ok, so i'm a bit opinionated
> 
> rog


We all are. The power of forums, eh?

Just found out that I'll be able to get in some more excellent early season snow riding this weekend in Anchorage as we have to bring my oldest into town for skiing. Much more fun than running the frozen trails up in the valley. Hope to hit up the Hillside STA trails or even climb powerline. All I know is snow + bike = fun. Assuming it doesn't decide to rain like the forecast calls for.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't be shy with the rubbing alcohol. Keep folding clean rag so that every swipe of the rotor isn't re-contaminated. 

Killer ride this am. Leaves are thick! Perfect fatty conditions. Like riding in the snow. We may see snow this coming weekend here in southern Maine!

rog


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Did a loop at Chestnut Ridge last night. Almost 80 degrees...I worked up a sweat! The trail was perfect with the carpet of leaves.








My brakes have started making some noise. Not too bad though. Think I'll try the IPA wipe and see if it helps. (IsoPropylAlcohol, not IndiaPaleAle!)


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

One more. I've decided I like 7/8 for rooty, rocky trails. Seems to soak up stuff better for my slow azz!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rode mine 3 days straight now. Loving it. Going to be tricky going back to my Santa Cruz tallboy ltc lol. I have a lot of confidence going over roots and through the rock gardens so I'll have to remember I have skinny tires lol
But a must is a dropper on it. I hate riding without one now. Trying to decide on internal routing or not though


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

newmarketrog said:


> ok, so i'm a bit opinionated
> 
> rog


The problem is when you assume everyone's situation and experience is the same as yours and state your opinions as fact. Example: your beliefs regarding suspension on a fatbike. Yes, I rode rigid once upon a time like everyone else. I was 23 and invincible. Now I am 37 and have a bad disc in my neck. Riding a rigid bike, even one with 4" tires, on the trails where I live, is out of the question. But I like fatbikes, so I'm building a Bluto'd Farley 6 to replace the Pugsley I stopped riding when it started trying to kill me.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

blunderbuss said:


> The problem is when you assume everyone's situation and experience is the same as yours and state your opinions as fact.


actually you are wrong.

rog


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I had elbow surgery recently and it will never be the same prob so going rigid would kill me. That and having a fork on a fat bike is fun lol


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

sandyeggo said:


> I took her for her maiden voyage today:
> View attachment 933057
> 
> 
> ...


I think I ran across you riding that new Farley out at Lost Valley at lunch the other day. Glad to see your enjoying the ride....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Jonesy22 said:


> Have 2 rides in on my new 8 and this thing is a blast to ride. You don't feel like your on a fat bike till you plow through a rock garden or through roots. But the handling is awesome!
> View attachment 933749
> View attachment 933748
> View attachment 933750
> ...


Thanks for your review !! So,can you say this is your sorta favorite bike now ? I'm about to let my Stumpy FSR 29 go and get a Farley,it's the 3.8/4ish tire sizes that still holds me back. Tested a 4.5 equipped Fat this morning and fell in love,those rock gardens you talked about&#8230;wow !! I have to be 100% sure the 3.8 tires can do that. We have no snow and now mud back here,so those may be the tires for me...


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> I think I ran across you riding that new Farley out at Lost Valley at lunch the other day. Glad to see your enjoying the ride....
> 
> View attachment 935529
> 
> ...


That was me alright. Great talking to a fellow Farley rider in person! Now I just need to start saving up to get mine as light as yours!


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone with a Farley 8 switched over to tubeless? I can't even get the tube out! Also do you need a differnt rim strip? How many oz of sealant did you use?
Thanks.

Update- Got tires off, stretched them a bit, fastest tubeless conversion ever!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I converted mine over. Went pretty easy.
Just kept half the tire on and removed the tube and used the tape that came with the bike.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I do love my farley 8! I don't know if I like it more than my Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc but it is definitely fun and a blast to ride. I will ride it all year around though.
I went back and forth on the 3.8 vs 4.8 tires and even though I think the 4.8 size is great I haven't had one problem with the 3.8 size and the farley. Its a great single track ride.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Jonesy22 said:


> I do love my farley 8! I don't know if I like it more than my Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc but it is definitely fun and a blast to ride. I will ride it all year around though.
> I went back and forth on the 3.8 vs 4.8 tires and even though I think the 4.8 size is great I haven't had one problem with the 3.8 size and the farley. Its a great single track ride.


Thanks !! See I'm a roadie for a 80% now,my mtb buddies are slowly moving to enduro wich is really not my thing,but it's still fun to ride with them once a week but my stumpy just don't cut it anymore,i mean i don't cut it anymore,i need to feel safe,safe and more safe. And have fun, i can have my bad guy grin while riding my Tarmac.


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> I converted mine over. Went pretty easy.
> Just kept half the tire on and removed the tube and used the tape that came with the bike.


Thanks, No tape with mine . I've converted a few bike and taken 100's of tires off rims. Can't get one side of the tire off....so tight!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

When I bought the Farley the weather was still fairly good here so it was a toss up whether I took the Fuel or the Farley as both had their own strengths. Now the weather is a lot wetter and colder turning many of the trails to mush with slippy roots and stones to further rob grip from the bike in which the fat bike has really come into its own offering a remarkable amount of grip and traction. It has been slipping in the really wet conditions however I'm sure the normal tyres would have been slipping a lot more and it's hard not to smile as you through the bike at a patch of mud the 29er would bog down in and the fat bike just flies through.

The only issue is I need a decent front mudguard as the front wheel is throwing a lot of mud up which is an issue when at speed and it's going on my face, any recommendations?

John


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

One thing I was warned by my Trek dealer when I picked my Farley up was. 

"Mind the dog s**t because the Farley wont just throw a little bit up, it'll fling the whole lot at the back of your head!"

Wise words I thought! 😃


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just J said:


> One thing I was warned by my Trek dealer when I picked my Farley up was.
> 
> "Mind the dog s**t because the Farley wont just throw a little bit up, it'll fling the whole lot at the back of your head!"
> 
> Wise words I thought!












My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol


----------



## aenima (Jan 19, 2006)

Try laying the wheel on the ground and stepping on the sidewall.

Mulefut tubeless conversion - YouTube

Jared


----------



## indyrmc (Jan 23, 2012)

All fatbikes need a growler mounted ...

Love the Farley 6


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

indyrmc said:


> All fatbikes need a growler mounted ...
> 
> Love the Farley 6
> 
> View attachment 935900


Now that is cool!!!

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Imagesforsegways (Oct 9, 2010)

*Trek Farley 6 with Dillinger 5 tires (4.8")*









Trek Farley 6 with Dillinger 5 tires (4.8").


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm may have to try that


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Interesting developments...


----------



## xpmtb (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone know seatpost length installed on the Farley 17.5 in 2015?
Or in 2014 could be the same?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Just J said:


> One thing I was warned by my Trek dealer when I picked my Farley up was.
> 
> "Mind the dog s**t because the Farley wont just throw a little bit up, it'll fling the whole lot at the back of your head!"
> 
> Wise words I thought! 


Dog poo, moose poo, bear poo, homeless poo - I've had it all flung off the tires. I hate to say I've had more than my fair share flung into my mouth as well. Bear is by far the tastiest... 

Got a dang good ride in over the weekend. Write up and pics over at my blog.

Suffice it to say, I'm still not sold on the Hodag tires and think I might swap back to Nates or may try the Snowshoe XLs if I can get a pair of pull offs from my local shop for a decent price.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Imagesforsegways said:


> View attachment 936037
> 
> 
> Trek Farley 6 with Dillinger 5 tires (4.8").


frame size and rim width?


----------



## Telebikes (Nov 3, 2014)

*My new Farley 8!*

I joined this site, to join this thread. I stalked the thread while awaiting my bike so I figured I should add my bike to motivate more people to get out on these rad bikes.

I added raceface bars, stem, saddle, odi grips, salsa lock on seat post clamp, guide brakes, centerline rotors, and coming soon an internal reverb.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Telebikes said:


> I joined this site, to join this thread. I stalked the thread while awaiting my bike so I figured I should add my bike to motivate more people to get out on these rad bikes.
> 
> I added raceface bars, stem, saddle, odi grips, salsa lock on seat post clamp, guide brakes, centerline rotors, and coming soon an internal reverb.
> View attachment 936365


The purple looks awesome against the green! Hulk smash!!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*I get it*

My low pressure tire gauge came in this weekend. Based on my floor pump, I had though I was running both tires just under 10. Boy, was I wrong... the front was at 15 and the rear was at 13. I lowered both to right around 10 and wow, what a difference!

I thought it rode great before, but at proper fat tire pressures it was even better! The ride was sooo much smoother.

I'm going to try lowering it a bit more and see what that does.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the updates!

To summarize: Imagesforsegways got a D5 on the Farley 6. I've heard it only really measures out to 4.3 inches - confirm?

And Telebikes got Snowshoes on an 8. I can't tell, is that an XL, and if so what is the width? Ive heard they measure out to 4.25ish. Confirm?


----------



## Telebikes (Nov 3, 2014)

I only have a reg snowshoe on the front (says 4.8 on it), still got the hodag out back. Mine is an XL. I can take a measurement later.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> To summarize: Imagesforsegways got a D5 on the Farley 6. I've heard it only really measures out to 4.3 inches - confirm?
> 
> And Telebikes got Snowshoes on an 8. I can't tell, is that an XL, and if so what is the width? Ive heard they measure out to 4.25ish. Confirm?


Dillinger 5 should be in the 4.25" range with a 80mm rim. Running tubeless or after a little time to stretch and it may get a bit wider.

45NRTH Introduces "Dillinger 5" Fat Bike Tire


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

I just put a quick guide in the wheels tires forum on my tubeless conversion on the Jackalpoe wheelset if anyone is interested. Figured it would be better to post it there.
Thanks!

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires...-conversion-guide-floor-pump-only-937694.html


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I Just installed a Race Face 30 tooth narrow wide chainring on my Farley. I can't wait to take it out for a ride this weekend!!









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Did anyone consider Surly Ice Cream Truck before Farley? another question how much of deal did you guys get on the Farley 8?


----------



## IwentFAT (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello All Farley and Farlettes. I finally found myself a F6 and until it arrives I am already trying to figure out how to make mine uniquely "me". My dilemma lies in toying around the option of upgrading the hubs to Hope and relacing the spokes into a non traditional pattern. Anyone have any insight for some info? I am not hesitant of building a wheel as I have done so with my Ol Mule.


----------



## Imagesforsegways (Oct 9, 2010)

TitanofChaos said:


> frame size and rim width?


17.5" with the stock 80mm rims, set-up with a tube in the photo. Theres is no space for a front derailleur.



tyriverag said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> To summarize: Imagesforsegways got a D5 on the Farley 6. I've heard it only really measures out to 4.3 inches - confirm?
> 
> And Telebikes got Snowshoes on an 8. I can't tell, is that an XL, and if so what is the width? Ive heard they measure out to 4.25ish. Confirm?


I have now set it up tubeless and it measures around 113mm at approx. 15psi.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

After months of looking at BD's Sturgis, Rocky Mountain Blizzard, RSD Mayor and a few Fatboy test rides I went to the Iceman Expo and came home with a Farley 8. Trek was even on my radar till I took a spin on a F6. Got a deal I couldn't turn down. Bring on the snow!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

My shop has now a Specialized Fatboy, a Farley 6 (17.5") and a Farley 8 (19.5"). I need a 19.5". 
I had initially been wanting to eliminate the possibility of the Farley due to the lack of tire size capabilities. Of course, I had to see that Farley 8. Wow. It looks much better in person than pictures. 
Obviously can fit a 5.0 in the front with the Bluto. Run that thing tubeless, and put it down to 5 psi or so in the rear - and boy oh boy, I'm not sure you would need anything wider than a 4.0". 
It looks like the frame will take a 4.0 in the back no problem. If a wider one does fit (as pictures I saw earlier in this thread seem to show) that's evern better. 

I can get the Farley 8 for $2450, or the Fatboy (base) for 1850. That Farley has now stomped back up on the list of possibilities with the front tire size, and the tubeless setup.....
I wonder however, if I'll wish I could get a monster tire in there, if I can't actually fit a 4.8 in the rear. This is intended to be a winter bike, so snow traction is very important.


Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats! Love mine!!
Wasn't on my radar either till I test ride one. With the 8 it was the best deal. For the price it comes with bluto and 1x11.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dang 2450?
Wouldn't even be a question. I'd jump on it for that price


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Put 9 miles on my new Farley 8 today. A few of them was beach. If you are holding back from one of these because of the smaller tires, Don't this bike rocks!


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice pics Junky. The green really stands of against the brown of the Fall.

About the Farley.
I've now ridden 4 big tours on the bike. All > 50 km. and around 800 + altimeters/tour.
First i was sceptical about the 30-42 drivetrain. But i was wrong. Just shifting with
the rear derailleur feels very good and really fast. Even in very steep climbs i don't have the feeling i need more transmittion. 

For the rest. The bike is easy to move around fast corners but i am still getting to
learn more about the bikes handlings. It drives much directer than my Mukluk.
And it flies! Very easy to pull up the front wheel in front of a drop.
Only thing is the 60 tpi tires. I got the feeling the 120 tpi acts much better at adsorbing bumps and things.
I now have them on aroud 0.60bar

End conclusion. My Mukluk is going on Marktplaats next week


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice moors ride on the Farley this morning.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Put a deposit on a Farley 8 today. That way, it can't be sold! I did figure $2450 for a 2015 bike that is impossible to find in the entire country is worth doing.

By the way, if anyone wants a Farley 6 in 17.5", there is one locally!


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

DethWshBkr said:


> My shop has now a Specialized Fatboy, a Farley 6 (17.5") and a Farley 8 (19.5"). I need a 19.5".
> I had initially been wanting to eliminate the possibility of the Farley due to the lack of tire size capabilities. Of course, I had to see that Farley 8. Wow. It looks much better in person than pictures.
> 
> I can get the *Farley 8 for $2450, or the Fatboy (base) for 1850.* That Farley has now stomped back up on the list of possibilities with the front tire size, and the tubeless setup.....
> ...


I've got the 2015 base model Fatboy with a few upgrades and am EXTREMELY happy with the bike. I bought it for the weight, Ground Control 4.6" tires, and carbon fork. My neighbor took a test ride on my bike and was bitten by the Fat Bike Bug. I thought (by his questions) he was going to buy a Fatboy. A week later he shows up with a Farley 8 instead.

I am very impressed by the Farley 8 specs and for $2,450 it's a steal. Tubeless ready rims, Bluto, 1 x 11 with SRAM XO, better brakes, etc. I would be hard-pressed to get my Fatboy spec'd that nicely for another $1,000 in upgrades. I know you can put "a bit" wider rear tire on the Farley and I believe there are some other forum posts about it.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

DethWshBkr said:


> I did figure $2450 for a 2015 bike that is impossible to find in the entire country is worth doing.


retail is $3,149.99

did it fall off a truck or get "misplaced" along the way to the shop?

that price is literally a steal, why would any shop go so low on something they can easily sell?

farleys are out of stock at the trek warehouse last month already


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

pspycho said:


> I've got the 2015 base model Fatboy with a few upgrades and am EXTREMELY happy with the bike. I bought it for the weight, Ground Control 4.6" tires, and carbon fork. My neighbor took a test ride on my bike and was bitten by the Fat Bike Bug. I thought (by his questions) he was going to buy a Fatboy. A week later he shows up with a Farley 8 instead.
> 
> I am very impressed by the Farley 8 specs and for $2,450 it's a steal. Tubeless ready rims, Bluto, 1 x 11 with SRAM XO, better brakes, etc. I would be hard-pressed to get my Fatboy spec'd that nicely for another $1,000 in upgrades. I know you can put "a bit" wider rear tire on the Farley and I believe there are some other forum posts about it.


I was initally thinking a Trek a while ago. Then I found the frame is limited on tire size, and that pretty much made me say Fatboy instead. But, the Farley 8, with the Bluto, can take a 5" tire in the front. Toss on a 4.0 in the rear, run it to something like 3 psi with the awesome tubeless setup, and you may as well have a 4.5 or wider tire on there.
I was also thinking Fatboy for the Sram stuff. I run grip, so to convert a Shimano bike to SRAM adds a lot of cost. Since the 8 comes with X1 stuff already, well shoot, that's money I do not need to spend. I don't really care about the fork, but for the small amount of $$, why not? If I really don't want squishy, just pump it up to pretty much the maximum pressure and still enjoy a little extra "take the edge off" handling.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

DethWshBkr said:


> I was initally thinking a Trek a while ago. Then I found the frame is limited on tire size, and that pretty much made me say Fatboy instead. But, the Farley 8, with the Bluto, can take a 5" tire in the front. Toss on a 4.0 in the rear, run it to something like 3 psi with the awesome tubeless setup, and you may as well have a 4.5 or wider tire on there.
> I was also thinking Fatboy for the Sram stuff. I run grip, so to convert a Shimano bike to SRAM adds a lot of cost. Since the 8 comes with X1 stuff already, well shoot, that's money I do not need to spend. I don't really care about the fork, but for the small amount of $$, why not? If I really don't want squishy, just pump it up to pretty much the maximum pressure and still enjoy a little extra "take the edge off" handling.


You can lock the Bluto out - as in go full rigid for a winter-type, snow, groomed trail race.


----------



## threesixeight (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone know where a 21.5" Farley 8 is in stock ?



DethWshBkr said:


> Put a deposit on a Farley 8 today. That way, it can't be sold! I did figure $2450 for a 2015 bike that is impossible to find in the entire country is worth doing.
> 
> By the way, if anyone wants a Farley 6 in 17.5", there is one locally!
> 
> View attachment 938081


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

threesixeight said:


> Anyone know where a 21.5" Farley 8 is in stock ?


See if you can get the show special price still. https://www.facebook.com/WestMichig...73990.316789765045985/813486775376279/?type=1


----------



## threesixeight (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks I will give it a try. Maybe I missed it but what is the show special price?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

threesixeight said:


> Thanks I will give it a try. Maybe I missed it but what is the show special price?


$2650


----------



## threesixeight (Dec 6, 2005)

that works for me.



bcriverjunky said:


> $2650


----------



## threesixeight (Dec 6, 2005)

Just thought of something... are there any trek dealers that are permitted to ship new trek bikes?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

threesixeight said:


> Just thought of something... are there any trek dealers that are permitted to ship new trek bikes?


No clue


----------



## bberck (Sep 1, 2011)

threesixeight said:


> Just thought of something... are there any trek dealers that are permitted to ship new trek bikes?


My guess would be no but thats just a guess.

My LBS has a Farley 6 in a 21.5. He also has a Farley 8 but not sure what size it is.


----------



## threesixeight (Dec 6, 2005)

my guess would be no too but it doesnt hurt to try


----------



## bspstp (May 7, 2007)

I bought a 17.5" Farley 6 last week at my local shop they had the 6 in two sizes, and the farley 8 in stock. I went with the 17.5 in frame and at 5'9"(depending on which quick-shop I'm leaving) It fits pretty well. I'm coming off of 29er's for the past 10 years, but in my sandy area, I thought it would be the ticket. It does have exceptional float, and you can pretty much forget about deep sand slowing you down. I took it on a 20 mile gravel/sand road ride, and was less impressed with it there. I don't think it was the bikes fault, My tire pressure was too low for that type of riding. ( I had it at about 8-10psi best i could tell) I dunno I'm on the fence about fat bikes, they no doubt are fun, but rigid is rigid, and I don't know about how bad i need a niche bike. So for today its on ebay, but when the weekend potentially brings snow, I might change my mind. Feel free to ask any questions. about features ride experience etc. Mods nuke this if you consider spam not my intent. My aim was to just give a view of a new fat bike owner.


----------



## siv (Aug 13, 2006)

Assuming the Farley comes with Bontrager 3.5-4.0 tubes, anybody weigh them? Thanks


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

siv said:


> Assuming the Farley comes with Bontrager 3.5-4.0 tubes, anybody weigh them? Thanks


This is one of the tubes that came with mine.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

threesixeight said:


> Just thought of something... are there any trek dealers that are permitted to ship new trek bikes?


No. Trek's pretty strict about it.

Well... technically there is (or used to be) one shop, somewhere in the northeast, iirc, that was permitted to, but it was only for some sort of credit card rewards or prize program.


----------



## threesixeight (Dec 6, 2005)

you are right. found out today it is a no go for trek stores to ship bikes only allowed to sell in their direct market. that is understandable though. 


blunderbuss said:


> No. Trek's pretty strict about it.
> 
> Well... technically there is (or used to be) one shop, somewhere in the northeast, iirc, that was permitted to, but it was only for some sort of credit card rewards or prize program.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Sitting in Arizona all week while my beautiful Farley 6 sits in the garage, awaiting its first winter ride, only seeing snow the few times a day my wife opens the garage door.

Soon.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Sitting in Arizona all week while my beautiful Farley 6 sits in the garage, awaiting its first winter ride, only seeing snow the few times a day my wife opens the garage door.
> 
> Soon.


 That's horrible! She should at least go sprinkle some snow on it.....


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Got a lev integra and some xt brakes for my 8. Anyone try 45 vanhelgas?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Anybody having issues getting the tire off the Mulefut? I've never switched a fat bike tire before, but they appear to be glued in there, ha. Am I missing something? I got my tire wrench thing and I can't get it to dig in. 

Pretty sure they're not tubeless, could I tell by looking at them? There's no sealant mess or anything.

And when I squeeze the tire, air squirts out of the valve, never had that happen before.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Can someone verify that the seatpost clamp size is 34.6?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

lol nevermind, just had to step on the tire a bit (a lot).

I think the seatpost is 31.6.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

tyriverag said:


> Anybody having issues getting the tire off the Mulefut? I've never switched a fat bike tire before, but they appear to be glued in there, ha. Am I missing something? I got my tire wrench thing and I can't get it to dig in.
> 
> Pretty sure they're not tubeless, could I tell by looking at them? There's no sealent mess or anything.
> 
> And when I squeeze the tire, air squirts out of the valve, never had that happen before.


the latest greatest gettin more and more complicated every day

rog


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> Anybody having issues getting the tire off the Mulefut? I've never switched a fat bike tire before, but they appear to be glued in there, ha. Am I missing something? I got my tire wrench thing and I can't get it to dig in.
> 
> Pretty sure they're not tubeless, could I tell by looking at them? There's no sealent mess or anything.
> 
> And when I squeeze the tire, air squirts out of the valve, never had that happen before.


The Mulefer/Hodag combo was the most difficult bead I've ever had to deal with. Finally set it on the floor and used my foot on the side wall.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Update: yep, had to step on the tire and it popped right out. 27TPI HuDu out, 120TPI Dillinger in. The quality difference between the two was immediately noticeable. Sadly, I wanted to get the Dillinger on the trail before the snow, but that didn't happen, so I threw the studs in only the outside nobs.

Pumped for my first snow ride tomorrow.

edit: the tubes are Maxxis. Not familiar with their tubes.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

bcriverjunky said:


> Can someone verify that the seatpost clamp size is 34.6?


I can't check right now, but if it's like every other aluminum Trek that takes a 31.6 post, it'll be 36.4.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

blunderbuss said:


> I can't check right now, but if it's like every other aluminum Trek that takes a 31.6 post, it'll be 36.4.


I need to confirm before I order a new one. Nothing wrong with the stock clamp just looking to add some color.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

First snow ride on my Farley 6, on maybe a couple inches of fresh powder, some ridden-on trail, and some hiked trail.

Short story - loved it.

Long story - it was a blast. Having no idea what pressure at which I was running, I let some air out from my normal (a little higher than average) pressure, which has been estimated to be about 8 or 9 I think. Half the ride on that, and it was great, slid out a bit, but not sure how much of that is just the cost of doing business in the snow. I don't think the outer-nob studded D4s added much traction, but I felt really good overall. 

Second half of the ride I aired down to the point of considerable squish, had some unwanted bounce from the rear. Will work on that once I get my hands on a low pressure gauge. 

It seemed just like trail riding, only harder and slower, but still way fun. I started out in my big ring up front, thinking, "eh, I'll just ride in higher gears, should be fine". Maybe half a mile in, yeah, I was in the small ring, ha. 

The bike was a blast, and though I don't have any comparisons to other fatties on snow, this ride completely reinforced that the Farley 6 was a great choice.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

bcriverjunky said:


> I need to confirm before I order a new one. Nothing wrong with the stock clamp just looking to add some color.


I was able to confirm via Trek dealer tech reference. 36.4.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

blunderbuss said:


> I was able to confirm via Trek dealer tech reference. 36.4.


Thank You.


----------



## INEVTBL (Sep 10, 2012)

I can also confirm it is 36.4 mm as I installed a Salsa Flip Lock in ano blue on mine and I also had the dealer swap out the stem spacers and cap for the blue ones from a 6.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

INEVTBL said:


> I can also confirm it is 36.4 mm as I installed a Salsa Flip Lock in ano blue on mine and I also had the dealer swap out the stem spacers and cap for the blue ones from a 6.


Thanks!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

My first fat bike ride in the snow and I loved it!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jonesy22. Those are some great pictures!!!! The 1st one is my favorite. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

That "burn your eyes out" green makes those pictures look like shots you spend stupid money for where they black and white everything except a flower (wedding pictures and such).

Nice! Can't wait to pick mine up. I love loud.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks!
Its a hekuva bike!


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Virgin Flight for myself (on a fat tire) and the bike. It was alien and awesome!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

nice! anyone else's brakes squeal like crazy? couldn't take it anymore and got xt's


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

I bought the 6 and am replacing with Avid BB7's.


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

No squeaking yet. I have XT's on my Superfly fs 9.8 sl and they are frickin awesome. I plan on switching the 8 over to SLX or XT. Jonesy did you keep the stock rotors on? How does it work?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine squeaked on my 6 the first time in the snow on Sunday. On trail riding, there was a bit of noise, but not as noticeable as the couple hard lever-pulls that resulted in a louder squeak, in the white stuff. Probably from being wet?

Bike is awesome. My office overlooks a huge field, and the sun is out and it's snowing, and this big ass window is killing me, ha.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

No I had a set of 180/160 Shimano Icetechs I threw on. Haven't rode with the XT's yet on the Farley but had them on previous bikes. Got the, for 72 each off chain reaction. Couldn't pass them by lol

Also anyone running Vanhelgas yet? Thinking about getting a set for winter.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got my 1st couple of snow rides the last few days and the HuDu's did fine traction wise. I had the pressures at 7/8 frt/rear last time I went trail riding, but I know they were lower due to the 40 degree temp drop recently! I didn't bother to check what it went down to though. I was on trampled sidewalk snow and virgin snow covered grass too. Only time I slipped was in the rear, climbing under power and it was predictable and easy to recover from. Snow was around 3 inches deep and kinda wet/firm stuff and about 18-20 degrees out. I was impressed.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Shifting my attention again from the Fatboy to the Farley 8,we don't have snow here but plenty of beaches. I'm not a beach rider anyway and since I'm a roadie I may crave that extra bit of speed the 3.8 tires may give me on the trails. Aaaannd...Bluto in first place and proper hubs ? Check. So,is this bike fast and playful ?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I tell everyone just to go ride one. Be sure to have a way to get it home when you do.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Swapped over to a Vee Mission 120 TPI tire on the rear on Wednesday night as we got a shot of rain that quickly turned to ice once it hit the pavement here in Anchorage and the Hodag tire, even down to sub 5PSI was just worthless on that. I'm hopeful that I'll get some trail riding on the Mission today to see how it does on frozen dirt. Still generally loving the bike, but the two things that still feel like a bit of a let down for me are the Hodags and the way that the Farley doesn't seem to want to climb as well as my Pugs. I love the fast feeling the bike has and how it handles tight and twisty. I think that the tires have held me back a bit in trail riding as I always felt a bit like they would break loose on me unpredictably and I'm old enough now that it takes me a while to recover from crashes! I'm thinking I may try to shove some snowshoes into the frame and see how they roll - that or go back to Nates.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

The HuDu's did quite well on the snow/crunchy ice on the trail Thursday. Only had a few slides on the front when loose leaves and snow mixed in a tight turn. The rear slipped only on really steep climbs.


----------



## wuchadwi (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't added much to this thread since purchasing a couple months ago. I am loving this bike and its capabilities, though I am definitely faster on my carbon 29er. Rode my regular single track spot with a few inches of snow and it was amazing, especially at night while the snow was falling.

I am currently running tubeless (gorilla tape) and a carbon bar with ESI chunky grips. I've found my preferred pressure when dry is 8F/9R. I've only had a few rides in a couple inches of snow, but lowered to about 5F/6R and felt nice. Will try lower when there is more snow.

Will be picking up some Deity Compound pedals for winter riding. I really want to get a bluto for summer riding. Still plan on changing the brakes eventually, but for now they are fine.

Also just tested out a 4.8" bud tire on the front... fits fine and will likely be getting one of these next year.

Here are some pics!


































Bud tire clearance


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a blast to ride single track on! Handles great and I love to ride it!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

The Farley plain rocks on single track, although if it's gulleys are tight and/or rocky you'll need to mind those peddles.

I took mine for an 18 mile XC ride today and the bike amazes me at how adept it is at everything. One part of the ride involved climbing for 2 miles on slabs that were wet and greasy, the Farley just digs in and rides up them. I have no idea how people can criticise how the bikes climb when they climb as well as a 29er XC full suspension bike.

Love this bike!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Demo'ed a Farley 8 yesterday and really liked it. It had really light handling and felt more MTB like than my Fatboy Expert. The Bluto felt good and the X1 components were top notch. Typical Trek, the bike was well made and the Bontrager bits were well done, especially the rims. 

Wasn't too impressed with the brakes though, felt like a step down from Deore's in terms of power and feel. Naturally the hodag tires weren't as grippy as the wider Bud/Lou I had been ridding earlier and slid around more than the snow than I liked, but made it through the single track rubber side down.

I was really tempted to sell my road bike and add the Hulk to the fleet, but couldn't justify adding something so close to what I have. Still very, very tempting.....


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

*Farley 8*

*Recently acquired a Farley 8 (17.5" frame). What an awesome bike! *:thumbsup:


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm stuck between the Specialized Fatboy Expert and a Trek Farley 8. And impressions on either one? It sounds like the Farley 8 is a good rig. I've ridden the Fatboy Expert.

One LBS has Salsa and Pugsly. Are they a good brand?

Which has the best components for the long haul? The Farley has the Avid brakes. Are Shimano's that much better, and why?

Thanks. New to the fat bike idea. Appreciate any enlightenment...


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

StumpyR said:


> I'm stuck between the Specialized Fatboy Expert and a Trek Farley 8. And impressions on either one? It sounds like the Farley 8 is a good rig. I've ridden the Fatboy Expert.
> 
> One LBS has Salsa and Pugsly. Are they a good brand?
> 
> ...


The Shimano brakes have a more precise engagement, have more power and have a better lever design for one or two finger braking. Tough choice between the two, if the Farley had the capability to run larger tires, I'd probably own it as I'm a Trek fan in general. Both are on the sportier side of the handling spectrum, with the Farley handling more like a mountain bike. The Fatboy is the better of the two in the snow though.

Aside from a freehub issue (warranty), I've been very pleased with the Fatboy Expert, but if I had gone the Farley route, I'd likely be happy too.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

whitecoyote said:


> *Recently acquired a Farley 8 (17.5" frame). What an awesome bike! *:thumbsup:


Nice photo! I'm guessing no one walks over that bridge:nono:


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Paochow said:


> Nice photo! I'm guessing no one walks over that bridge:nono:


A Fatboy and a Farley 8 all in one owner,don't know if it's been asked to you before but can you post your riding comparisons when it comes to tire size ? Is the Farley a "half" fat or does retain the fat bike identity even with smaller tires ? No mud and no sow back where I live but plenty of rock gardens.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

The Farley is definitely a fat bike. Granted, it's a sporty fat bike with more of a mountain bike feel and handling, but it's a fat bike. Will probably be perfect for what you want Devastazione.


----------



## INEVTBL (Sep 10, 2012)

Paochow said:


> Nice photo! I'm guessing no one walks over that bridge:nono:


Dodge Park aka CRPT the only time I have ever walked over that bridge is when there are people on it. 
I also just picked up that exact same bike.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anybody weighed the tubes that come stock on the 6? I don't recall seeing it here. Mine came with Maxxis. I don't have a scale :/


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Has anybody weighed the tubes that come stock on the 6? I don't recall seeing it here. Mine came with Maxxis. I don't have a scale :/


i went tubeless this weekend here is what mine was


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tadraper said:


> i went tubeless this weekend here is what mine was
> 
> View attachment 941840


You have the MuleFut rims? How do they set up tubeless? What are you using for tape/rimstrip?


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

blockphi said:


> You have the MuleFut rims? How do they set up tubeless? What are you using for tape/rimstrip?


I do have the MuleFut rims, i have a Farley 6. i removed the tube cleaned the rims installed Gorilla tape 2.88 wide, installed tires with a hand pump and once seated installed stans and have had no loss of tire pressure. seems these tires and rims just work tubeless. Hodag tires and MuleFut rims

:thumbsup:


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tadraper said:


> I do have the MuleFut rims, i have a Farley 6. i removed the tube cleaned the rims installed Gorilla tape 2.88 wide, installed tires with a hand pump and once seated installed stans and have had no loss of tire pressure. seems these tires and rims just work tubeless. Hodag tires and MuleFut rims
> 
> :thumbsup:


Cool. I've been on the fence about making the switch. I may still hold off a bit until after Christmas to see what the fat guy brings me - don't want to set the Hodag's up tubeless - at least on the rear, as I am really not sold on that tire. Running a Vee Mission out back, but want to see about squeezing a SnowShoe in back and may run my Nate up front. Haven't decided yet, but something other than Hodag in back.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks tadraper. What unit is that in - grams? And is that a 15.6?


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Thanks tadraper. What unit is that in - grams? And is that a 15.6?


ounces sorry!!!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome, thanks. Nearly a pound!If I remember right, a light tube is around 225 grams, right? You could shave off just shy of a pound by adding lighter tubes.


----------



## heatherjh1 (Feb 22, 2011)

JohnMcL7 said:


> From reviews of the original Farley (same frame I believe) I don't think you can go wider on the rear but possibly a bit wider on the front.
> 
> I was really fancying a fat bike last year as a winter bike (it looks like I'm in good company as my current MTB is a 2014 Fuel Ex8 29er) but there weren't really any available for sale nor any I was interested in. My preference is towards Trek and the Farley looks good, I'm wanting it for wet muddy trails over the winter and not sure whether the Farley tyre is on the small side? On the other hand the reviews seem to favour the Farley as a trail bike which is what I'm interested in rather than a solid tourer. I was looking at the Specialized Fatboy (which I wasn't able to get anywhere and don't know about the 2015 version) which has the huge tyres although I think the Farley might be a better trail bike.
> 
> ...


My husband's bike seems to only handle the 3.8 that came on it because it is already close to the chain.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rear should take 4's ok. I may put vanhelgas on my 8


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone tried to run a 29er+ setup with this frame/fork combo as a summer setup yet? Just curious if it would work.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

tyriverag said:


> Awesome, thanks. Nearly a pound!If I remember right, a light tube is around 225 grams, right? You could shave off just shy of a pound by adding lighter tubes.


Q-lites are about 256 grams each.

rog


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Rog.

And for rear clearance, at some point I am going to try to fit a D5 there, as it is only about 4.25 inches (or less) wide. The D4 I put on the front is slightly smaller in diameter and circumference than the stock HuDu still on the rear, so that gives me hope. I should measure that.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Took the Farley 6 out in fresh(ish) snow again last night, and it really is exceeding my expecations. Dicking around with tire pressure has been crucial, from too low and too much bounce while pedaling to maybe too high. Had it just right last night and pedaled through a couple inches of frozen powder, with a bit of a top layer of crunch. It was effortless, compared to the previous night with way too little air in the rear tire, felt like going through thick mud. 

Watching that tire pressure video helped clue me in a bit, give perspective, as I don't have a gauge yet.

I think I just like a little more air in my tires than the average dude.

Last thing, some ******** left fat bike tire tracks all over my front yard last night.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

heatherjh1 said:


> My husband's bike seems to only handle the 3.8 that came on it because it is already close to the chain.


I wouldn't worry about chain rub too much. Yes, it might happen a bit, but generally only in a limited range of gears. as long as the tire doesn't rub the frame I'd give it a try. On my Pugs I wouldn't have gone with anything bigger than a 3.8 on the rear because when powering up a climb I would flex the rear end enough through the triangle and the wheel itself to the point where the side lugs on a Nate would rub the frame. Don't have to worry about that so much with the Al frames. Also, a tire's size isn't it's actual size. Most measure out much less wide than what they say on the sidewall, as other users mention below.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

my tubeless had issues on it's first trail ride today. was holding air great since Sunday got a couple short rides in but today i was out on the trail and the rear tire went flat fast. noticed it was leaking stans and air at the pinned joint. ended up walking because i did not take my pump with me..

oh well pumped it back when i got home holding air again maybe i will just put my tubes back in or take the tires off and do a piece of gorilla tape on that joint and then the entire rim. 

was having a great ride until the air left my tire..:madman:


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

tadraper......Are you not using tape now? Curious how you set your up.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranger Pride said:


> Tad rapper......Are you not using tape now? Curious how you set your up.


i set them up with Gorilla tape 2.88 single wrap worked great. seated up with a hand pump and held air great until today's trail ride...

but it seems that the pinned joint is where the leak was, so my thought was to run a piece of tape across the pinned joint then the piece around the rim.

maybe just go split tube.. who knows.


----------



## mooseboy44 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm having a similar issue with my Farley 8 as well. I went tubeless with my Jackalopes as soon as I got it...however, my rear wheel/tire (Hodag) is having issues. I have seated the Hodag on the Jackalope rim with Bontrager sealant and it holds air fine. (Bontrager rim strip x2 layers & kept 25psi for 48 hours in my garage after a spin around the neighborhood) It wasn't until I took the bike on some snow covered single-track that the tire lost pressure quickly while cranking uphill. We don't have much incline here in Green Bay, WI but there are a few 50-100 ft hills that, by the time I got to the top, my rear tire pressure has gone from 8psi down to 1.5 psi. The Bontrager sealant was leaking all around my tire/rim afterwards. Luckily I DID have a tiny pimp with me that baled me out to be able to finish my 8-mile loop. But every steep hill, (there are 4 in the loop) I ha to stop and pump the rear back up. I even check the rear pressure right before going uphill to make sure there was pressure to make it up. 

I have not used an air compressor to seat the tire, but I did use Bontrager's new Flack Charger floor pump (which is awesome) and heard the bead pop on both sides when releasing the rush of air from the flash charger.

I have now gone on 3 rides this week and every time when I start cranking on a steep incline, I lose pressure immediately. Every evening after my ride when I get home, I break the seal, look around to see if something is interrupting the bead, put a little more sealant in (keep at 5oz) and re-seat the tire. Everything looks good (again) and holds air for 24-48 hours before I go out again. 

My front Hodag has held air since the initial tubeless try last week, but I'm not putting as much weight on it as I am the back tire. 

I'm wondering if anyone has had similar experience with the Jackalope. The tubeless-ready capability of the Jackalope/Hodag combo is one of the reasons why I bought the Farley 8. But I am getting frustrated and I've only owned the tire for 6 days!

One of you thoughts about my issue is that the sidewalls in the 60tpi Hodag are thicker than the other 120tpi tires I've run from Surly/45Nrth and so I'm wondering if the tire's sidewall isn't "squishing" enough when more weight is applied from my rear-end and so the the bead absorbs the pressure and leaks air.

PS - I'm 180lbs and am riding a 17.5" frame 2015 Farley 8.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

the 17.5 frame size is the issue. you gotta go the next frame size up to get good toobless results.

hope this helps

rog


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

This isn't good news. I'm really close to buying a Farley 8 and one of the main reasons is the wheelset.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I had an issue with the rear MuleFut when I first went tubeless, it leaked a little at the seam in the rim, but after adding 4 more ozs of Stan's and riding over every bump and curb I could find for 20 minutes I haven't had a problem since. I've been on trails with considerable climbing(for Ohio anyway) and in 22 degrees with 3 inches of snow and no loss of pressure. Used Gorilla tape with 120tpi HuDu's BTW.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been running mine for about 6 weeks now with no issues.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Well they seated right up when I got home so testing them again tomorrow with a little more stans. It happens just frustrating out in the woods lol.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

newmarketrog said:


> the 17.5 frame size is the issue. you gotta go the next frame size up to get good toobless results.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> rog


Lmao now that is funny!!! Tubeless only works on larges frames. Thank for the laugh

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

ABout losing pressure on the Jackalopes - this is a serious thought.

I wonder if the tire, at the low pressures, is slipping on the rim. This would cause air leaks, and it would make sense during climbs, where you are applying more power to the rear wheel. 

Same as with a motorcycle, we must run rim-locks, to force the bead of the tire into the rim, otherwise the rear tire would just spin on the rim, and you would have no way to be able to keep the tire inflated.
On the MX bikes, with the TU-Bliss setup, there is essentially a road bike tire that is put into the MX tire, and the road bike tire is inflated to 100 psi, to act as a bead lock. 

I wonder though, if the Hodag tires on the Jackalope rims might spin slightly (wouldn't take much at ALL) when cranking, and that is what causes the air loss.


----------



## bberck (Sep 1, 2011)

Ranger Pride said:


> Anyone tried to run a 29er+ setup with this frame/fork combo as a summer setup yet? Just curious if it would work.


My LBS tried and said it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Went down to Louisiana to see my son that's in the ARMY and just had to bring the Farley.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

DethWshBkr said:


> ABout losing pressure on the Jackalopes - this is a serious thought.
> 
> I wonder if the tire, at the low pressures, is slipping on the rim. This would cause air leaks, and it would make sense during climbs, where you are applying more power to the rear wheel.
> 
> ...


Tire slippage breaking the bead causing pressure loss was my thought exactly. The fat tires are run at such low pressures that I can see it happening under heavy loads like muscling up steep climbs. The number one cause of flat tires, in my experience, for kids and non-bikey people is ripped off valve stems due to tire slippage while riding without enough air.


----------



## stratos27 (Dec 8, 2010)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> The Makwa fork is what everyone is going with and it is perfect on the Farley!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I am very interested in putting a carbon fork on my 6. Would you happen to have any pictures of a makwa on a 6 you could post. I think it would bring it to the next level, and have no need or want for a bluto.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Robg68 said:


> Went down to Louisiana to see my son that's in the ARMY and just had to bring the Farley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:

Mandatory question : are you neglecting your Fuel 29er more since you've got the Farley or you make a nice balanced use out of them ?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Just wondering; has anyone dropped their FD and put a 42 tooth cog on the rear of their 6? If so, what size front sprocket did you go with? I've only used the very highest gears a couple of times just to try them out and don't see much need for them if I can get somewhat close with 1x10.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Got a bit of snow riding in yesterday and I have to say that I give the Vee Mission a score of -10. This tire really does suck when trying to climb on any sugary snow. I spent more time hiking than riding. I can't blame that 100% on the tire, but wow. I've put the Hodag back on in the rear, but in reverse. I'll probably head back up to the mountains this afternoon to test it and see how it works.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Just wondering; has anyone dropped their FD and put a 42 tooth cog on the rear of their 6? If so, what size front sprocket did you go with? I've only used the very highest gears a couple of times just to try them out and don't see much need for them if I can get somewhat close with 1x10.


I did drop the front derailed and went with a 30 tooth narrow wide in the front but didn't change anything on the cassette. To me the gearing so far is perfect.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> Nice :thumbsup:
> 
> Mandatory question : are you neglecting your Fuel 29er more since you've got the Farley or you make a nice balanced use out of them ?


Yes I have been neglecting my Fuel, mostly because the Farley is new to me and just trying to get some time in on it. But I can totally see that when someone gets a Fat tire bike all their other bikes get neglected.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Robg68 said:


> Yes I have been neglecting my Fuel, mostly because the Farley is new to me and just trying to get some time in on it. But I can totally see that when someone gets a Fat tire bike all their other bikes get neglected.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Yep i got the first gen farely and my rumblefish doesnt get rode that much my fat bike is just so much fun.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Robg68 said:


> I did drop the front derailed and went with a 30 tooth narrow wide in the front but didn't change anything on the cassette. To me the gearing so far is perfect.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Hmm, I don't know if that would work for me, I do use the granny gear sometimes on longer climbs when I'm running out of gas.
Did you put the 30 where the 22 was and run a bash with it? Will a 42 or 40 work on the cassette?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Hmm, I don't know if that would work for me, I do use the granny gear sometimes on longer climbs when I'm running out of gas.
> Did you put the 30 where the 22 was and run a bash with it? Will a 42 or 40 work on the cassette?


I put the 30 where the 36 was. The 30 has built in spacers to move it away from the crank arm. The 30 is working good for me on long climbs, I too run out of gas on long climbs I'm old and have bad knees. Not sure if a 40 or 42 will work with this cassette.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks. I feel ya on the old and the bad knees. That's why I'm wanting the 40 or 42 granny for the rear.
Anyone know if it's doable?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Crap. Looks like a cassette upgrade would be required for the Wolftooth or Oneup sprocket. That would be pretty pricey. Maybe I'll try the 30 N/W front by itself and see how it works out.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey everyone. A while back someone posted a picture of a Dillinger 5 on a Farley. Anyone else running those? Anyone tried a snowshoe xl?


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

not2shabby said:


> Hmm, I don't know if that would work for me, I do use the granny gear sometimes on longer climbs when I'm running out of gas.


forcing yerself to not use a granny, or better yet, take it off and throw a single 30t on and an 11-36 will just make you stronger and your 30x36 will become the granny.

rog


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> forcing yerself to not use a granny, or better yet, take it off and throw a single 30t on and an 11-36 will just make you stronger and your 30x36 will become the granny.
> 
> rog


Seriously considering trying out the 30 front.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Jackalope owners: what valves and sealant are you using to convert to tubeless?


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've used the blue tape, some Stans valves and 4oz of sealant per tire. 15mins to get both wheels converted!


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Factory blue rim tape, 4oz of Stans and Bontrager valves. Here is the part# for the valves.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Has anyone had a rear hub failure on a Farley? I guess quite a few Fatboy riders are having freehub issues. Sometimes more than once after repair/replacement. One owner conjectured that the 4.8 tires are applying more torque to the ground than the drivetrain can handle. Maybe 3.8/4.0 tires aren't such a bad thing....

Opinions?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Has anyone had a rear hub failure on a Farley? I guess quite a few Fatboy riders are having freehub issues. Sometimes more than once after repair/replacement. One owner conjectured that the 4.8 tires are applying more torque to the ground than the drivetrain can handle. Maybe 3.8/4.0 tires aren't such a bad thing....
> 
> Opinions?


 I was thinking the same thing. Also being a short person the Q-factor is much better with the smaller tires.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Has anyone had a rear hub failure on a Farley? I guess quite a few Fatboy riders are having freehub issues. Sometimes more than once after repair/replacement. One owner conjectured that the 4.8 tires are applying more torque to the ground than the drivetrain can handle. Maybe 3.8/4.0 tires aren't such a bad thing....
> 
> Opinions?


I have a Farley with the HODAG tires no hub issues, i also have a FATBACK 190 hubs with 4.8 BUD/LOU combo and no hub issues. the hubs on the fatback are fatback hubs better than specialized could be but no issues with 1650 miles on them so far.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

It's not the bikes or the wheel size, it's the hubs. On my Pugsley I went through six hub rebuilds with the Shimano stock hub, the first at around 3K miles, before I rebuilt the wheel with a SRAM hub and haven't had any problems at all with in it nearly 10K miles over the last year. The Farley hub hasn't given me any issues in the close to 3K miles I've put on it since getting it in October. 

That said, I did remove the free hub body recently and there was very little grease there, so I did repack it a touch. As with any part, there are going to be bad manufacturing runs and I'd conjecture that is what happened with Spec. The Bonti hubs seem pretty solid so far.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

blockphi said:


> It's not the bikes or the wheel size, it's the hubs. On my Pugsley I went through six hub rebuilds with the Shimano stock hub, the first at around 3K miles, before I rebuilt the wheel with a SRAM hub and haven't had any problems at all with in it nearly 10K miles over the last year. The Farley hub hasn't given me any issues in the close to 3K miles I've put on it since getting it in October.
> 
> That said, I did remove the free hub body recently and there was very little grease there, so I did repack it a touch. As with any part, there are going to be bad manufacturing runs and I'd conjecture that is what happened with Spec. The Bonti hubs seem pretty solid so far.


Good to know....and Holy Crap, you ride a lot!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Ha, not2shabby, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Daily commuter with a single bike to rule them all. Now that we have snow, my daily mileage will drop to between 12 (baseline) and 18per day, depending on weather and route. Then, of course, there is the weekend rides of anywhere from 20 to 30 miles. And sometimes I do some other riding, such as taking the dogs for a bike run or riding to the store when I'm too lazy to drive. During the summer my average commute is 30 miles per day, plus the once a week riding with the kids biking program I work with, plus weekend rides, plus, plus, plus. It adds up quickly. And the dead and dying parts add up quickly as well. I keep joking that I need to reach out to the guys at Fatback and offer my services as a long-term product tester because I can destroy just about anything...  

So far the Trek has been reliable and I don't think I've broken anything... The BB bearings had to be replaced, but that's because I swapped the BB and crank from my Pugs because I had upgraded those bearings from the crap RaceFace bearings to Enduros. BTW, the RF bearings that come with the x-type BB are pretty much crap. I think I got around 2000 miles on my first set, but the first wet weather we had and two days later they were toasted. They seem fine as long as you don't ride in the rain or wet snow or slightly humid air. The price of the upgrade to Enduros is worth it and the process of replacement is pretty painless. I didn't even use a bearing press.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

So...are the RF bearings in the Farley crap? I've ridden in wet/snow a few times and haven't noticed anything.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mad impressive mileage there blockphi, I'm just about to hit 3k for the year and I thought that was pretty good!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

In my experience the RF bearings are not up to the challenges I throw at them. They have a plastic shim/dust guard on them and it seems like as soon as a bit of dirt works behind the shim it just starts grinding the balls down. I think it is more the dirt and grit than the wet or the snow itself that chews em up.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, I'll keep an eye on that and maybe repack them soon. At my meager rate of adding miles, they'll probably last a few years at least!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

3k miles since October? Dang!!!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> 3k miles since October? Dang!!!


I know! When does he find time to post?!

I'm glad he does though, very informative!


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

@ blockphi
How easy is it to remove the freehub on the Farley (I have a 2015 6)
Had mine since October and have occasionally heard a loud crack when putting the power down. A bit of extra grease might help

Impressive mileage btw, probably got about 100 miles on mine so far, but thats only because I can only get out at the weekend.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

MrPeaski said:


> @ blockphi
> How easy is it to remove the freehub on the Farley (I have a 2015 6)
> Had mine since October and have occasionally heard a loud crack when putting the power down. A bit of extra grease might help
> 
> Impressive mileage btw, probably got about 100 miles on mine so far, but thats only because I can only get out at the weekend.


Here's the deal - the first time I popped the free hub it was on accident. Was trying to remove the cassette to get rid of the pie plate and was just not getting enough leverage to break the lockring loose. Cranked down hard on it while pushing downward on the cassette and the whole works came tumbling off. Thought I broke it, but according to Bonti and the local Trek store's mechanic, it's supposed to just pop off - which is probably why it creaks and pops when really putting the spurs to it. Anyway, you should be able to pull it cassette and all with your hands. Just grab and yank.

I do need to find out from the mechanics what kind of maintenance schedule the body should have.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

Cheers for the info, seems similar to how the Hope hubs are taken apart.
From taking my 'pie plate' off I think the free hub body is steel instead of alloy so should be able to cope better with the torque really low gears and high traction generate. The cheaper cassette that comes as standard would would gouge the hell out of an alloy body

I'll have a better look at the weekend.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, I've had a good, solid week of riding on all kinds of snow on the Farley and just want to share some observations.

1) The Hodags, if aired down enough, do well in soft snow conditions, given there is not much in the way of climbing involved.

2) In powder over the crud that the snowplows throw up - dirty, wet, heavy, compact, and slippy snow - the bike does want to squirrel around a lot. It seems that the 'light' front end likes to wander when the spurs are put to the rear.

3) The Hodags, at low pressures just sap energy on harder surfaces - One packed snow with an inch or so of loose powder on top with tires around 8PSI for my fat butt makes it feel like trying to pedal through playdoh. Bump them up to 18 and fly in the same conditions. However -

4) In conditions like in 2 above, running anything above super soft pressures is absolutely pointless - the tires don't have enough bite to keep going it seems.

5) It might just be me, but it seems that in conditions where snowy-crud cakes the bottom of the bike that the chain likes to slip more than on my Pugs. I don't know if it is that I have a stuck link, which is possible, or if it has something to do with the narrower profile of the 10 speed chain over a 9 speed? Don't know, but a bit annoying when dealing with hills.

6)Don't really have a 6. Overall, the bike's performed well in the conditions since we started getting snow. Temps have been from the high teens to low 30s and we've gotten a bit of snow - some light powder, some wet stuff, some dry sand snow, and the road meltdown days that just chew up drivetrains. I do need to get into the habit of lubing the drive train every day if we get any melting conditions and the bike is a bit crunchy in the mornings - not fun. I also need to be more diligent about at least brushing the crud off at the end of the ride.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

First ride on mine. Wow.
I can see why people say fat bikes are fun. 

The thing just wants to go downhill, and claws up hills. It was a little muddy tonight, and I was the only one of my group that was able to make it up the one hill. Everyone else spun and walked, I never even slipped at all. 
SO predictable in corners. Handles like a champ too.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Kind of a stupid fit question but has anyone thrown a 50/60mm stem on their Farley? I'm 5'11" and riding a large with a 75mm stem now. Feels great but thought I might like it better on the steep stuff with a 50mm.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Yesssss!*



Aceldama said:


> Kind of a stupid fit question but has anyone thrown a 50/60mm stem on their Farley? I'm 5'11" and riding a large with a 75mm stem now. Feels great but thought I might like it better on the steep stuff with a 50mm.


Absolutely. And when you do, you have to put a Spike Spank stem on there because they look Bada$$....

Spike Race Stem

I have 50mm stems on all my bikes. Have a 35 on my Niner Air Carbon. I always felt stretched out on it so the 35 was perfect.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Aceldama said:


> Kind of a stupid fit question but has anyone thrown a 50/60mm stem on their Farley? I'm 5'11" and riding a large with a 75mm stem now. Feels great but thought I might like it better on the steep stuff with a 50mm.


I am 6'0". I run a 50mm 25* stem on my Fuel. I thought I would be way too far out with the stock 100/7* on the Farley. I actually liked it. I have a 90/7* handy, I am going to toss it on tonight, but I think I'm digging the more stretch...


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> Absolutely. And when you do, you have to put a Spike Spank stem on there because they look Bada$$....
> 
> Spike Race Stem
> 
> I have 50mm stems on all my bikes. Have a 35 on my Niner Air Carbon. I always felt stretched out on it so the 35 was perfect.


Did you leave the stock 720mm bar when you upgraded to a 50mm stem or did you get a wider bar?

Thanks.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I plan on replacing the stock 50mm stem with a Hope 35mm stem. Keeping the 720mm carbon bars I have on there now.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Converting the front wheel to Tubeless by accident. Went to take the tire off to check out the inside of the rim (I like to know everything about my machines) and somehow - the presta valve threaded head snapped off. Ah well!

I had some tape from converting my MX bike to tubeless, so I threw that tape on, and a valve stem that my dad had. Dumped in about 6-8 fluid ounces of Stans, and to the compressor. Blew up and seated immediately, been holding pressure for hours now.


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Got my Farley 6 this Tuesday.*

I've ridden it 3 times, twice on roads and today on single track, wow what a hoot. Handles great, running 8-9 lbs of air, seems fine on roots and small rocks. The rigid frame/forks seem fine to me.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New Easton haven carbon fiber bars, Easton haven stem and carbon headset spacers for my Trek Farley. 









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*what rise are those?*



Robg68 said:


> New Easton haven carbon fiber bars, Easton haven stem and carbon headset spacers for my Trek Farley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering what rise those are and where did you get the bars? Thanks


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

FT251 said:


> I was wondering what rise those are and where did you get the bars? Thanks


They say high rise in the ad, the specs say 1.6". I got them off of Amazon. Now I paid $125.00. The price here is much more now. These bars are 35mm thick at the stem so I had to order a new stem too. They are approximately the same width as the stock bars.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

Went to the bike shop yesterday to get a couple kids bikes for Xmas and walked out with a couple kids bikes and a Farley 6. I was surprised they had the XL, and was more surprised when the boss told me just go ahead and get it.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

mtb_Frk said:


> Went to the bike shop yesterday to get a couple kids bikes for Xmas and walked out with a couple kids bikes and a Farley 6. I was surprised they had the XL, and was more surprised when the boss told me just go ahead and get it.


Now that's a good wife!!! Mine did the same. LOL

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I was surprised my local Scheels in Great Falls had a Farley 6 for like $1400.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

How do you like the 35mm clamp size? Any difference?
I just mounted the Vanhelgas. WOW makes it look mean haha


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jonesy22 said:


> How do you like the 35mm clamp size? Any difference?
> I just mounted the Vanhelgas. WOW makes it look mean haha


Not sure yet I'm hoping to try it out tomorrow after work. It really sucks when work starts interfering with riding. LOL

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> How do you like the 35mm clamp size? Any difference?
> I just mounted the Vanhelgas. WOW makes it look mean haha


What's the mud guard you have on the front?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

mtb_Frk said:


> Went to the bike shop yesterday to get a couple kids bikes for Xmas and walked out with a couple kids bikes and a Farley 6. I was surprised they had the XL, and was more surprised when the boss told me just go ahead and get it.


Ha, stories like this put a smile on my face!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

So, not much chatter going on in the world of the Farley. I'm curious how well this bike is doing for Trek. On my roaming far and wide here in South Central AK, I've seen only the smallest handful of these bikes in the wild. There is a 2014 version that parks at the building where I work and my son claims he saw one out on the trails on Sunday, but I didn't see it. 

Did Trek screw the pooch by going with the narrower rear end? As someone who rides his fattie year round and everyday, my experience told me that in most cases the wider tires wouldn't be suited to my riding needs. Indeed most folks don't really have a need for a 5 inch tire. Was Trek just not agile enough to realize that the industry was turing to the bigger tires and that the buying public would demand this capability? 

Discuss...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love my 8. Test rode fee other 4.8 sized fattys and other than looking cool the farley with 4" vanhelgas can't be beat! Its an agile, fast monster truck that can be rode all Yr around on single track.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

From what I've read, going from a four inch to five inch doesn't really improve things too much; you'll still be pedalling furiously. Some will clamor that it does, but it seems most dismiss any HUGE floatation, traction, or speed gains.

I think all can and do agree: RIDE YOUR FAT BIKE FURIOUSLY AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Not much to say when you own the perfect bike.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

blockphi said:


> So, not much chatter going on in the world of the Farley. I'm curious how well this bike is doing for Trek. On my roaming far and wide here in South Central AK, I've seen only the smallest handful of these bikes in the wild. There is a 2014 version that parks at the building where I work and my son claims he saw one out on the trails on Sunday, but I didn't see it.
> 
> Did Trek screw the pooch by going with the narrower rear end? As someone who rides his fattie year round and everyday, my experience told me that in most cases the wider tires wouldn't be suited to my riding needs. Indeed most folks don't really have a need for a 5 inch tire. Was Trek just not agile enough to realize that the industry was turing to the bigger tires and that the buying public would demand this capability?
> 
> Discuss...


Specifically the only issue related to tire size that I've personally run into is that I don't know if I should buy Dillinger 4 or Dillinger 5 tires for my Farley 8 (size large). A Farley 6 owner is running D5s tubeless and posted photos in this thread but I'm still not 100% sure.

To try to answer your question about if Trek made a mistake going with the 170mm rear end: I don't think so, and here's why: From a sales standpoint you could make the argument that the Specialized Fatboy is the most popular new fatbike on the market, or at least it sure seems that way based on the all the posts I see on the Fatbike facebook group. Is the Fatboy's popularity due to the 4.6 inch tires? Perhaps in part but there are a lot of bikes that can handle 5 inch tires that aren't as popular (Blackborow, ICT, RM Blizzard, RSD The Mayor... etc).

Any bike design contains compromise. I test rode a lot of fatbikes before I chose the Farley and there were a lot of reasons for my decision and most of it is based around my riding style. I like to go fast and the Farley is a very quick and nimble fatbike. A huge part of that is down to the narrower rear end and 4 inch tires.

I'm preaching to the choir but these are the reasons I chose the Farley over the other bikes I rode:
-Quick, nimble, fun to ride (short chainstays, light)
-Bluto fork
-Awesome build spec
-Tubeless ready wheels and tires 
-Has rack mounts if I decide to load up for a tour
-I love the way it looks


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

My group rides there are 3 people with farley 6's. My local trek dealer cannot get them and keep them in stock . so i think there selling fine.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

I was looking at the Spec build specs yesterday and was quite surprised by what seemed like a fairly meh compo group for the entry-level bike that has an MSRP of 2100 versus the build spec on the Farley 6 at 1899. Of course, I did swap out the RF Rides for my older Turbines nearly straight away, but if I hadn't shelled out for the Turbines, the Rides would have been just fine. Other than that, the build kit feels much nicer overall. Maybe the brakes aren't the best, but, in my opinion, way better than the Tecktro's that come on the Spec. Spec certainly is getting lots of coverage and maybe that's why the Trek doesn't show up as often. Of course, the Surly, Salsa, 9Zero7, Fatback, and other options that have been around a while aren't getting as much press, it seems, but they are also a higher price point yet.


----------



## notequal (Nov 27, 2005)

aarontriton said:


> My group rides there are 3 people with farley 6's. My local trek dealer cannot get them and keep them in stock . so i think there selling fine.


I loved the Farley 6 when I test rode it at the demo days, but my Trek dealer lists my size as "Sold Out" with no ETA on a new production run.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't know why more people aren't all over the Farley 6 - the price to me, seems to make it the best value out there.


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

My dealer told me that Trek is still not meeting demand for the Farley, he sold out fast last year, and only has a couple left already this year, i got the last 15.5 he had. I think he had one 6 and one 8 left last Tuesday. I've rode mine (Farley 6) 4 times since last Tuesday, it is a blast to ride, handles great. Surprising fun in the frozen single track.:thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I just picked mine up this past week. It is awesome and I feel a great bang for the buck!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Must be advertising or just people seeing others riding the Fatboys and buying what they see. I've seen 3 or 4 Fatboys on trails here in central Ohio and a couple when I went to Nashville area, but no Farleys yet...

On another note; has anyone gone to a 180mm rotor up front? I'm thinking a little more power up front might be nice. I was looking at a Shimano XT RT76 180mm 6 bolt floating rotor for better heat dissipation. I assume it would play nice with the Avid caliper and 180mm adapter?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

for what it worth both Farleys are in short supply, Trek put the kibosh on all EP sales of the Farley 6 and 8, so the riding public can get their hands on them....

EP=employee purchase...trek allows some shop employees one bike a year at reduced pricing (I was hopping to get a Fraley 8 but looks like this is not going tp happen anytime soon) very sad


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

I ordered my 17.5" farley 8 in early Sept and it finally arrived today. Going tubeless before the 1st ride. Adding a KS dropper post, carbon bars and XTR brakes. Looking forward to some fat rides this weekend!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> On another note; has anyone gone to a 180mm rotor up front? I'm thinking a little more power up front might be nice. I was looking at a Shimano XT RT76 180mm 6 bolt floating rotor for better heat dissipation. I assume it would play nice with the Avid caliper and 180mm adapter?


I will be throwing on a 200mm rotor in the front, and a 180 in the rear. I have 200mm rotors on all my bikes.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

DethWshBkr said:


> I will be throwing on a 200mm rotor in the front, and a 180 in the rear. I have 200mm rotors on all my bikes.


Are you sticking with Avids or going to another brand? I just want to make sure Avid calipers are ok with Shimano rotors.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

For right now I'm going to use the Avids. When I get some cash, I'll throw on a set of Hopes. I love the way the Hopes feel.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Are you going with Hope rotors? 

I just got a little crazy. ...found Shimano SLX brakes on sale at Merlin Cycles, frt and rear for $126, free shipping. So I guess my original question is moot!

I hate to admit it, but the Avids have been acting up on me lately. Getting a lot of shudder and noise. Had the LBS clean and adjust them, they were ok for a few rides and it's back. Not real confidence inspiring.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Using 180 xt on front. Switched to xt brakes also. Couldn't take the avids lol


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Using 180 xt on front. Switched to xt brakes also. Couldn't take the avids lol


Rog is going to love reading this. ...

My bad. ..the SLX's were $116. They had Deore's for $92. I splurged.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Using 180 xt on front. Switched to xt brakes also. Couldn't take the avids lol


Did you go with Shimano rotors front and rear?


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes
I got xt brakes for 85 each off chain reaction


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Good deal for XT's with the rotors.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

No rotors came with them. I had them from a previous build. But still a good deal on xt's


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Are you going with Hope rotors?
> 
> I just got a little crazy. ...found Shimano SLX brakes on sale at Merlin Cycles, frt and rear for $126, free shipping. So I guess my original question is moot!
> 
> I hate to admit it, but the Avids have been acting up on me lately. Getting a lot of shudder and noise. Had the LBS clean and adjust them, they were ok for a few rides and it's back. Not real confidence inspiring.


No. I run Hayes V Cut 203 front and rear on my Fuel, with Hope V4(f) and X2(r) Brakes. A 203 Hayes V cut front, Magura 180 on the rear on my Cannondale hardtail, with the stock Magura MT2 brakes. I'll put a Hayes V Cut 203 front and 180 rear on the Farley, with the stock Avid brakes until I go to a set of hopes, but I'll leave the rotors.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone had to change any of the internal cabling? How was it? Simple, or micro-surgery blindfolded, with one arm tied behind your back?


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

Haven't changed one Farley yet but I've found Treks internal routing to be fairly painless.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Page for the Facebook folks. https://www.facebook.com/groups/TrexFarley/


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

,

Maiden voyage. 3 month wait was worth it. Upgrades include KS Lev dropper post, XTR brakes and rotors, RXL carbon bar and 80mm stem and Evoke TI seat. Tubeless setup was super easy.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice mods.


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

I've had mine a week now and have been too sick to get out and ride it except for around the block last weekend. I am hoping tomorrow I can finally get out. I guess it just proves how sick I was, new bike and no desire to ride it, or even get out of bed for that matter.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

We had our first little bit of snow this week so I got up super early this morning to go and catch as much of it as I could.

I really love this bike, I actually feel a lot more confident on it than I do my other bikes. Desperate to get a 150mm Reverb on it soon then it'll be perfect.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

tpd said:


> Has anyone had to change any of the internal cabling? How was it? Simple, or micro-surgery blindfolded, with one arm tied behind your back?


I did mine. I've fished cables through much more difficult frames in my time as a wrench. Though it would have been easier if I'd had a pair of long skinny needlenose pliers like I had at the shop. I ended up using a hook shaped pick tool that I squeezed tighter with pliers. A small led flashlight is useful for looking into the frame through the hole.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Wouldn't a string and a shopvac be easier?


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

I wouldn't know. Never used a shopvac to run cables. We didn't have one at the shop, and I don't have one here.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

On my 6, I changed the original shifters to XT's which meant doing the both mech cables.
I'd never done an internal routing before and had read about a couple of methods.

What I did was to take an old length of gear cable outer (that was long enough to go through the frame) and strip off the outer plastic coating. The housing wire can then be carefully twisted away leaving the inner plastic liner.

After cutting off the cable close to the mech, pull of the outer for that section off but leave the inner threaded through the frame. Push the liner onto the inner wire as far as you can and then carefully pull the outer wire out of the frame while guiding the liner into it. It will eventually come out of the frame at the top. The new inner wire can be inserted into this liner through the frame, hold the liner at the top or it might want to push it into the frame. Once through, it can be removed leaving the wire behind.

Took me longer to type this than actually do it.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> I test rode a farley 8 yesterday and gotta say not impressed at all.
> 
> Self steer on bontrager tires almost put my on my face (wasn't ready for it) cause its got some pull to it.
> 
> ...


I've been riding my Farley for over a year and it's the best bike I have ever owned.

First upgrade was a carbon fork & bar to get rid of the aluminum fork as it just beats you to death on dirt.

Tire pressure while not really an upgrade is the most important step. The higher the pressure in the front tire the less self steer there is. Nine to ten pounds worked great for me. However, the front end rode to hard which convinced me that I wanted the bluto.

The "bluto" holy **** game changer. I now ride this bike full time and it's a freaking blast. I've done a bunch of upgrades and all that is left is the carbon dropper post since this bike now is so much fun on tight technical single track that I want to make it that much better.

ps my next bike will be the carbon Farley

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

The weather was a perfect 50° this morning in Illinois, warm for this time of year.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

The fatbike industry is going crazy. The owner of my LBS told me that next summer/fall Trek will have 3 models Farley 6-7 and 8. No idea of what specs. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> I've been riding my Farley for over a year and it's the best bike I have ever owned.
> 
> First upgrade was a carbon fork & bar to get rid of the aluminum fork as it just beats you to death on dirt.
> 
> ...


They're so much fun aren't they?! I really couldn't imagine a fatbike being my only bike until I first took mine on some singletrack, these things shred and I could quite happily run one all year round. A carbon one would be quite a prospect!


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone running a wider tire on the front? Thinking of a d4\d5 combo for winter.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Aceldama said:


> Anyone running a wider tire on the front? Thinking of a d4\d5 combo for winter.


i just went out and put my wheel with a BUD on and it fits good. next ride will be with that on the front.
















:thumbsup:


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> Anyone running a wider tire on the front? Thinking of a d4\d5 combo for winter.


I will be going with a D5 at some point, not sure when though, other priorities. Once I do procure the tire, though probably later than somebody else, I'll see if it fits on the rear. Ideally, next winter I'll be running lightly studded D5s in front and rear, though a D5 front and D4 back will likely be fine.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

The bars 35mm?
How do you like them?



Robg68 said:


> The weather was a perfect 50° this morning in Illinois, warm for this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jonesy22 said:


> The bars 35mm?
> How do you like them?


Yes 35mm. And carbon. I love them, I've ridden about 12 miles with them.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Bryan1113 said:


> So there is back order till Feb if I order today...that really sucks because i'm ready to buy today


R-Bikes * Downers Grove Trek have both the 6 and 8 in stock in most if not all the sizes. I can even pick it up at the shop and ship it for you if need be.

PM me is you need there number


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Most of the questions you guys are asking are the same that we asked last year so I thought I would post up the old threads.

Here are a few great threads from the guys that bought the Farley in 14. I was lucky enough to be one of them and my bike is currently 27lbs with the Bluto and may be a little lighter this week.

*Trek Fat bike*

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/trek-fat-bike-865606.html

*Trek Farley initial impressions review*

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/trek-farley-initial-impressions-review-883662.html

*Got my Trek Farley built, now I need some weight loss suggestions*.

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/g...need-some-weight-loss-suggestions-883559.html

*Industry 9 Fatbike Hub*

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/industry-9-fatbike-hub-877469.html

*Bluto + Hope 135 Hub hack.*

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bluto-hope-135-hub-hack-915365.html

*New Bluto Thread!*

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/new-bluto-thread-907693.html

*Hed Big Deal Carbon Rims!*

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/hed-big-deal-carbon-rims-896990.html

*Farley, Bluto & Custom Kuat Fork Mount Roof Rack*

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/farley-bluto-custom-kuat-fork-mount-roof-rack-927048.html

Not sure why I like fork mount rack but I do. However no one sells a fork mount adapter for a bluto fork. The good news is the Kuat rack has an interchangeable fork mount.

It's also important to have friends that own a machine shop.





































*and here is how the bike was set up for the winter last year*

HED Carbon Wheels / i9 Hubs
45 North Dillingers (Studded )

Salsa Carbon Fork
Race Face Stem
Race Face Carbon Bar
Bontrager Foam Grips
Grip Shift 1 x 10 (Right hand only)

Race Face Carbon Seatpost (still need to cut it )
Bontrager Evoke RL Ti Saddle

Race Face Narrow Wide Single Ring
Sram 1070 Cassette
w/One Up Components 42 tooth Big Ring Swap
Xpedo Spry Pedals

*Parts Removed:*
Front Shifter & Front Derailleur ( 1lb )

If I had any money left which I don't I could swap out the cranks for a set of Race Face Carbon Fibers ones and the buy the XX brakes which would take more weight off. But I really love the green color of the cranks and the brakes work just fine.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Read through a few of those threads - thanks!

I'm trying to figure out my 170x12 rear hub options for a new wheelset (I have a Farley 8).

The i9s look like they do 170xqr or 177x12 - anyone know if 170x12 is an option? Looks like the hope fatsno may be the only option.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the Trek Farley 8 has an offset frame. I've read some of the info I can find, but can't seem to figure this offset thing out. I'd like to buy a Farley 8 and get a set of 650b+ wheels built up for it. I'm not sure if the rims need offset drilling or not.


----------



## sowleman (Jul 22, 2006)

*Farley 6*

upgrades to date 
absolute black 32t
X01 
Bontrager XXX carbon bar, stem, seat post
shimano slx brakes
tubeless


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

So, Way2Many, do you know if these spacers will work with the 135 Bonty hubs on the 6, or are the Hope hubs different?
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bluto-hope-135-hub-hack-915365.html


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

dougmint said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Trek Farley 8 has an offset frame. I've read some of the info I can find, but can't seem to figure this offset thing out. I'd like to buy a Farley 8 and get a set of 650b+ wheels built up for it. I'm not sure if the rims need offset drilling or not.


Not sure but I can tell you a 29'r wheel actually fits in the frame.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> So, Way2Many, do you know if these spacers will work with the 135 Bonty hubs on the 6, or are the Hope hubs different?
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bluto-hope-135-hub-hack-915365.html


Not sure about the bonty hubs on the 6 but anything can get made and I'm sure they will be 150mm adapter available soon.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Not sure but I can tell you a 29'r wheel actually fits in the frame.
> 
> Marty-MJ
> Garage Scene


Regular 29ers? I remember reading somewhere 29+ won't work.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

any diff over 31.8? Cant decide



Robg68 said:


> Yes 35mm. And carbon. I love them, I've ridden about 12 miles with them.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone have word on adapters yet? I'm ready to go Bluto, but don't want to have to get a new hub & lace the wheels if I don't have to...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's why I went with the 8 lol


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Anyone have word on adapters yet? I'm ready to go Bluto, but don't want to have to get a new hub & lace the wheels if I don't have to...


When I was looking at the 6 I was told there was spacers available for the hubs. Check with your dealer.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Believe me, I wish I could've gone with the 8. Couldn't justify the extra $1000 to the wife a few months after buying my Fuel EX8... So now i'm just upgrading slowly... Haha.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> When I was looking at the 6 I was told there was spacers available for the hubs. Check with your dealer.


That's good to know.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

dougmint said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Trek Farley 8 has an offset frame. I've read some of the info I can find, but can't seem to figure this offset thing out. I'd like to buy a Farley 8 and get a set of 650b+ wheels built up for it. I'm not sure if the rims need offset drilling or not.


No offset. Believe you me, when the frame is offset you know it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> When I was looking at the 6 I was told there was spacers available for the hubs. Check with your dealer.


I was joking with a sales guy at the Trek store a while back about swiping the Bluto off an 8 they had on the floor and he said, 'oh, we can order 1 for you and get it installed, no problem'. I didn't think at the time to ask him about spacers...duh.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

If they would of had a Bluto in stock I would of went with the 6. They had just sold the last one they had the day before.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jonesy22 said:


> any diff over 31.8? Cant decide


Honestly I couldn't tell you the difference compared to a 31.8. I went with the 35mm because aesthetically it looks better on a fat bike than 31.8 bars. maybe to some a stupid reason but I think they look cool. Also I'm a Clyde weighing in at 280 and these bars are stronger than the 31.8. I have noticed that my hands and wrists haven't hurt since I put on these bars.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Got a ride in today. Got up to 50 so I had to take advantage of it lol
These Vanhelgas bite and don't let go!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I called the lbs to inquire about this hub adapter, so they called trek... No dice on an adapter. 

However they did offer me a jackalope wheel for $350... good deal?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

What do you mean, "no dice"? 

1. They (Trek) are not making adapters for the 135 Bontrager hub, or
2. They have no idea at all about anything, or
3. The Bontrager hub will fit any of the current adapters (Salsa and Hope, that I know of), or
4. Something I am missing.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Meaning trek doesn't manufacture anything or know of anything that is compatible. 

Maybe they're just trying to sell jackalope's??? Who knows.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmm, I guess the guy I was talking to didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was going to get the 6 also if it was easy to convert but 2 different Trek dealers told mw I would need a different hub. So to avoid all the headache and time i opted for the 8 with better drive train and with bluto ready to go. Just didn't feel like dealing with changing out hubs and relaxing a wheel.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

If I was seriously looking for spacers right now, I'd call Steve.
Hauck-Bicycles Hub Spacers ? Converts 135 to 150mm | FAT-BIKE.COM
I think he can fix ya up.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Bikes : Brick Wheels Ask for Becky she is the one who told me about the spacers.


tyriverag said:


> What do you mean, "no dice"?
> 
> 1. They (Trek) are not making adapters for the 135 Bontrager hub, or
> 2. They have no idea at all about anything, or
> ...


----------



## Eastcoast880 (Aug 12, 2012)

was @ my local shop have both the 6 and 8 Farley's in stock in my size..... Can't decide which to get ???? Do I really need a fork on a fat bike is it worth extra dough to upgrade to the 8. It will b my 4 th bike in my fleet and most likely won't ride as much as my other 2 hard tails but idk some ppl on her prefer the fatty over all their other bikes. Thanks for ur help


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Go for the 8. The bluto and 1x11 makes it bad a$$. You won't ride your other ht's if you get it!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Eastcoast880 said:


> was @ my local shop have both the 6 and 8 Farley's in stock in my size..... Can't decide which to get ???? Do I really need a fork on a fat bike is it worth extra dough to upgrade to the 8. It will b my 4 th bike in my fleet and most likely won't ride as much as my other 2 hard tails but idk some ppl on her prefer the fatty over all their other bikes. Thanks for ur help


You say that now but I bet it'll become your most ridden hardtail pretty darn quickly! Buy the 8, the Farley coupled with the Bluto is a game changer and opens up a lot more riding possibilities.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

After thinking about it I had the mindset of getting the 6 to save money and adding bluto later but after testing riding both I had to get the 8!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Last year's Farley reviewed, this year.

One Ride Review: Trek Farley Fat Bike makes it easy to go big


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> If I was seriously looking for spacers right now, I'd call Steve.
> Hauck-Bicycles Hub Spacers ? Converts 135 to 150mm | FAT-BIKE.COM
> I think he can fix ya up.


I didn't see any contact info on his website?

This is turning out to be a time consuming endeavor... Probably going to be costly too...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I didn't see any contact info on his website?
> 
> This is turning out to be a time consuming endeavor... Probably going to be costly too...


DEALERS

•Cascade Bicycles

21 N. Cascade Ave. Montrose, CO 81401

(970) 249-7375

Full service bike shop. They have the Foxtrot in stock as well as a handful of Bluto Forks. Get em while you can!

Hauck Dealer.

Or if you know of a machine shop, just printout the drawing for the spacers that was posted earlier in this thread and see if they can make a pair.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, I saw the dealer, but that isn't Haucks contact info. I'll probably end up waiting it out a little bit. 

I'm sure with the money I'd spend at a machine shop, I'd be better off buying a new hub.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I dunno, IIRC the guy that had the spacers made only paid about $60. What's a new hub run? $150, plus new spokes and getting it relaced. I'm waiting for spring, somebody's gotta have spacers for the Bonty hubs by then. Maybe the Bluto will be cheaper too.

You could email Fatbikes.com for their contact info I suppose.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> I'm waiting for spring, somebody's gotta have spacers for the Bonty hubs by then.


This


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

The Hope hub full retails for $150. You might be able to get your lbs to cut a deal or build it for cheap or free. As far as spokes... I reused the ones in the stock wheel. I know most wheel builders frown on it. Generally speaking as a former wrench for a shop, I did too when it came to customer bikes- if for no other reason than liability. But for myself, for a bike that will not see heavy trail usage, using spokes out of a brand new wheel, I'm good. The Hope uses the same length spokes on both sides, but the stock wheel has shorter ones on the brake side. One side were the exact length I needed, the other side was 1 mm short. I used the shorter ones for the inners. I've got good thread engagement and tension, so I'm not worried. If anybody's wondering the stock spokes were straight gauge 1.8 with brass nipples.


----------



## Patschamps2004 (Dec 17, 2014)

Straying a bit here, but this is the spot for me to show my Farley love. I've been riding for about 24 years. Been through countless bikes. Been fast, been skinny, been slow, been fat. Now I'm a busy dad with some serious back issues and two lil rug rats. I suspect many of you are like me. For the 12 years I've been on and off the bike, but too busy with my life to fall back head over heals in love and ride like I know I love to... I've tried, but when you are older and slower (at least for me) it's hard to motivate because sometimes you feel like you may not ever get back.... My Farley 8 makes me realize that I can do it again. It is insanely fun. My old technical skills are coming back and my fitness is coming back as well. The Farley has opened up my eyes the way nothing else has been able to do since the early part of this century. So for that I say thank you Farley for bringing me back to my true love, riding just because it makes me smile.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

So I finally finished my 6 build. 

Farley 6
Bluto 100mm
Hope Fatsno front hub, blue
Stock Mulefuts, rear hub, cranks, front derailleur, chain, rear Hodag
Surly Bud up front, blue rimstrips
Slx shifters and cassette, XT rear derailleur
XT brakes and rotors
Thomson post, WTB Pure V
Bontrager 690 long 25ish mm rise bar on stock 90mm stem
ODI Rogue lock ons, blue clamps
Bonty Cyan cages.

I haven't taken any pics yet.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh and I guess I should talk about it, lol. The only parts I bought for the build (besides the bike) were the fork, hub, cages, rimstrips, and 2 shift cables. Everything else I already had and some of it is quite used. I did not care for the handling of the 3.8 Hodag up front. Too much self steer on less than ultra soft surfaces. The rounder profile of the 4.8 Bud on the 80mm rim steers much nicer, almost like a normal bike. As has been said above Shimano brakes are the best on the market right now. They work great for the big tires. Much better than the BB7s on my Pugs. And I like BB7s. I don't have enough time on the Bluto yet to love or hate it, but so far I'm good with it. I'm not much of a fork tuner. Set the pressure, run low damping on rebound and compression and go! I like it to feel very active. Overall I am very happy with how the build came out and how the bike rides.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

blunderbuss said:


> I haven't taken any pics yet.


...Waiting


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm not a very good picture taker, and my phone is terrible, but here you go.









The blues don't match. Oh well.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

The Blues are close enough man. Looks good. 

I need that fork. Game changer...


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice looking wheels!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't remember if it's been covered, but can anyone speak on the differences between the Mulefuts vs Rolling Darryl's that were on the 2014 farley?

Weight, performance etc... which is better?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice fork setup, blunderbuss!

BigVaz - I believe the Mulefuts are a hair lighter, and are 2mm skinnier, at 80mm. If you can ride and tell a difference between the two, you are a much better rider than I! Though most probably are anyway, ha.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Nice fork setup, blunderbuss!
> 
> BigVaz - I believe the Mulefuts are a hair lighter, and are 2mm skinnier, at 80mm. If you can ride and tell a difference between the two, you are a much better rider than I! Though most probably are anyway, ha.


And I believe the MuleFuts are a lot easier to go tubeless with the bead locking edges.

blunderbuss....you're killin' me. The Bluto looks too freakin' good on the 6!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Was considering the gold Darryls to set it off a little bit... Probably not worth it. Lotta ching for some bling. 

I have the $$$ for the bluto, but I wish there were more options. This money is burning a hole... I should just buy it. Ugh...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Another reason I'm waiting; see if Fox or someone else brings out some competition. 

Personally. ..I don't think gold rims would work too well with the black and blue! Get some nice carbons!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Another reason I'm waiting; see if Fox or someone else brings out some competition.
> 
> Personally. ..I don't think gold rims would work too well with the black and blue! Get some nice carbons!


Carbon is wayyy too rich for me.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Just get it, Vaz. And I strongly recommend the Bud on the front. Together they make the bike what it's supposed to be: a fat tired trail bike. Meaning, a bike that rides just like a hardtail trail bike but also happens to have huge tires. There is no comparison to the Pugsley I had. That bike was a tank, made for snow. This bike rips on trails (imho), and breezes through the soft stuff (for you guys that means snow, here it's sugar sand).


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bluto is a must 
I put Vanhelgas on front and rear and love them


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Took advantage of a warm december day


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Jonesy22 said:


> Took advantage of a warm december day


Haha, pretty sure I saw thIs pic on instagram.

Nice one.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha you prob did. I was the only one on the trails and I felt out of shape so I stopped a lot and played with my phone haha


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

BigVaz said:


> Haha, pretty sure I saw thIs pic on instagram.
> 
> Nice one.


Hah, me too.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I went tubeless on my Farley 6 today. Really easy, it's amazing how heavy these tubes are. I added 8oz of Stans to each wheel. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone installed a bash guard on a Farley 8? I'm thinking one might be useful, but can't decipher the numbers I need from the SRAM site...
https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x1-1000-x-sync-crankset


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Aceldama said:


> Did you leave the stock 720mm bar when you upgraded to a 50mm stem or did you get a wider bar?
> 
> Thanks.


I run an 800mm bar on my Farley with a 50mm stem. I love it! I run wide bars on all my rides though....


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Mission: Sub 25lb Farley. Accomplished!*

The final upgrade to my 2013 Farley is complete. A set of HED Big Deal Carbon Wheels with Industry Nine Hubs and Industry Nine spokes, built by Industry Nine. They call them the Big Rig's in this configuration. I'm now at 24lbs 6oz's and I don't see myself getting much lighter. This thing is a blast to ride with the new wheels. The wheels dropped the bike 4lbs 1oz. What a game changer!

Before:








After:








I'll post up a nice image "On Trail" if it ever stops raining in St. Louis!

Final Build List:

Farley 2013 Size Medium
Salsa Makwa Carbon Fork w/Cane Creek 110 Headset and Crown Race.
HED Big Deal Rims, Industry Nine Hubs, Industry Nine Spokes.
250ml of Stans in each tire
Surly Nates - Tubeless (Can get lighter but I had 'em)
XX1 Carbon Cranks with an MRP 32T Bling Ring
Chris King BB Not light but badaSS looking!
XTR Cassette with 42T One Up Cog plus XTR Chain
XTR Race Brakes (160mm Hope Rotors Front/Back)
X0 Rear Derailleur, Removed front Derailleur and X7 Front Shifter 
X7 Shifter (not light but it works)
Fizik Gobi Carbon Saddle
K-Edge Gopro under seat mount (not light but good for documenting bro's you blow past!)
Niner RDO Carbon Bars (800mm)
Ergon GS1 Grips (Not light but comfy!)
Spank Spike Race Stem-50mm (not light but bada$$ looking!)
Niner RDO Carbon Seatpost with Titanium Clamp.
Dark Cycles Arachnid Flats (Not light but bada$$ looking)
Titanium Fasteners Throughout.

I could lose about another 1/4 - 1/2 lb by going with foam grips, XTR clipless pedals, cutting seat post, X0 shifter, Titanium Chainring, and sandblasting the paint off but I think she's good the way she is...

Now I just have to ride the crap out of her this winter to lose about 20lbs around the mid section!


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Sick build


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> The final upgrade to my 2013 Farley is complete. A set of HED Big Deal Carbon Wheels with Industry Nine Hubs and Industry Nine spokes, built by Industry Nine. They call them the Big Rig's in this configuration. I'm now at 24lbs 6oz's and I don't see myself getting much lighter. )


Switch out the Nates for Juggernauts (when they become available) and you could drop 2 more pounds!


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

sryanak said:


> Switch out the Nates for Juggernauts (when they become available) and you could drop 2 more pounds!


You got me all excited! The Kenda Juggernaut however, in their 2015 catalog has them listed @ 1285 +/- 65 grams. The 120tpi Nates I have installed are 1305 grams. So at best I could save 85 grams (3 Oz.) If I could get a 1220 gram tire on the low end of the+/- 65 gram tolerance. I could also potentially add 45 grams per tire if I get a heavy juggernaut. The nates look a little more aggressive also. Question is, can I get a 1220 one and cut 6 onces of the bike!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> You got me all excited! The Kenda Juggernaut however, in their 2015 catalog has them listed @ 1285 +/- 65 grams. The 120tpi Nates I have installed are 1305 grams. So at best I could save 85 grams (3 Oz.) If I could get a 1220 gram tire on the low end of the+/- 65 gram tolerance. I could also potentially add 45 grams per tire if I get a heavy juggernaut. The nates look a little more aggressive also. Question is, can I get a 1220 one and cut 6 onces of the bike!


I think the 120tpi juggers are supposed to be sub 850.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

thickfog said:


> I think the 120tpi juggers are supposed to be sub 850.


Kenda needs to update their catalog. Regardless, if they are 850 I will put a set on everything for Summer. Didn't seem like a winter tire to me. . .


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

tpd said:


> Anyone installed a bash guard on a Farley 8? I'm thinking one might be useful, but can't decipher the numbers I need from the SRAM site...
> https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x1-1000-x-sync-crankset


I don't think a bash will fit directly that particular crank as it doesn't have the machined outer face to take the guard or what would be an outer chainring.

However, if you use something like this Blackspire Defender SRAM Hardware Kit | Chain Reaction Cycles it should help. On my 'normal' bike I'm running a Hope bashguard on a Shimano XT M785 double chainset with the Shimano version of the same kit. It adds a spacer that sits where the chainring bolt head goes to space the guard out and should come complete with longer bolts.

The only thing you may get is the bashguard might touch the crank arm (mine doesn't).

You should be able to fit any thin bashguard like the Hope one or Raceface etc, just need to find the right diameter and bolt circle. Both the Hope and Raceface are 104mm BCD

HTH


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> The final upgrade to my 2013 Farley is complete. A set of HED Big Deal Carbon Wheels with Industry Nine Hubs and Industry Nine spokes, built by Industry Nine. They call them the Big Rig's in this configuration. I'm now at 24lbs 6oz's and I don't see myself getting much lighter. This thing is a blast to ride with the new wheels. The wheels dropped the bike 4lbs 1oz. What a game changer!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 949610
> ...


That is sweet! Amazing how light you got her!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

That's one badazz Farley!

How much lighter is the Makwa than the stock fork?


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

MrPeaski said:


> I don't think a bash will fit directly that particular crank as it doesn't have the machined outer face to take the guard or what would be an outer chainring.
> 
> However, if you use something like this Blackspire Defender SRAM Hardware Kit | Chain Reaction Cycles it should help. On my 'normal' bike I'm running a Hope bashguard on a Shimano XT M785 double chainset with the Shimano version of the same kit. It adds a spacer that sits where the chainring bolt head goes to space the guard out and should come complete with longer bolts.
> 
> ...


Anyone know the BCD of the SRAM X1 crankset? I can't seem to find it... I could measure it, but probably would not do it accurately enough.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

tpd said:


> Anyone know the BCD of the SRAM X1 crankset? I can't seem to find it... I could measure it, but probably would not do it accurately enough.


Just did a little quick research... 94mm.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Patschamps2004 said:


> Straying a bit here, but this is the spot for me to show my Farley love. I've been riding for about 24 years. Been through countless bikes. Been fast, been skinny, been slow, been fat. Now I'm a busy dad with some serious back issues and two lil rug rats. I suspect many of you are like me. For the 12 years I've been on and off the bike, but too busy with my life to fall back head over heals in love and ride like I know I love to... I've tried, but when you are older and slower (at least for me) it's hard to motivate because sometimes you feel like you may not ever get back.... My Farley 8 makes me realize that I can do it again. It is insanely fun. My old technical skills are coming back and my fitness is coming back as well. The Farley has opened up my eyes the way nothing else has been able to do since the early part of this century. So for that I say thank you Farley for bringing me back to my true love, riding just because it makes me smile.


Two years ago I went Jamis 650b full suspension and I felt the same. Last year right before winter I bought the 14 Farley and it was the perfect winter because we had an unbelievable amount of sow and once again I was having more then then I have had in years.

Then the Bluto was introduced and that was the game changer for me. I never thought I would never ride a hard tail again. Since the bluto I have yet to ride my full suspension bike. Even when my fat bike was down for a couple days I was depressed because I didn't have a bike I wanted to ride.

It's Scarry how much fun these bikes are. Especially the Farley

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Just as a reference point, I weighed my 21" Farley 8 at 31.4 lbs. Heck, I just dropped 1.6 lbs over my old hardtail!

(I don't have the world's most accurate scale, but it seems pretty close when comparing with airline scales at least.)

Toby.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got home from the lbs and I have a laundry list of parts on order. It's like a 2nd xmas is coming!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

BigVaz said:


> Just got home from the lbs and I have a laundry list of parts on order. It's like a 2nd xmas is coming!


So what did you order

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> So what did you order
> 
> Marty-MJ
> www.garagescene.net


Bluto w/remote
Hope hub
RF Turbine 35mm stem
RF Next 35mm bars
Spokes, crown race etc...


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Your going to love the bluto !!

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Bluto w/remote
> Hope hub
> RF Turbine 35mm stem
> RF Next 35mm bars
> Spokes, crown race etc...


That's gonna be nice!!! My wife gave me the option of the Bluto but I decided to get another bike to add to the stable. I have issues. LOL

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> That's gonna be nice!!! My wife gave me the option of the Bluto but I decided to get another bike to add to the stable. I have issues. LOL
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Haha, I'm getting one of those this spring too...

We all have issues.... smh


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm getting a 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite. Once your Bluto is installed make sure to post pics. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Eastcoast880 (Aug 12, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> After thinking about it I had the mindset of getting the 6 to save money and adding bluto later but after testing riding both I had to get the 8!


Picked up the Farley 8 on 12/23 finally got a chance to take my 1st fat bike ride today... LOVED it !! 
Happy I upgraded to the 8 can't wait to try it in the snow, it was unusually warm and in lower 60s today in Western PA
Thanks for the advice on which bike to buy fellas.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Eastcoast880 said:


> Picked up the Farley 8 on 12/23 finally got a chance to take my 1st fat bike ride today... LOVED it !!
> Happy I upgraded to the 8 can't wait to try it in the snow, it was unusually warm and in lower 60s today in Western PA
> Thanks for the advice on which bike to buy fellas.


Congrats on the new ride!!!

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> I'm getting a 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite. Once your Bluto is installed make sure to post pics.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Same.

Thinking about the LTD tho. I think it's worth it for the hubs/drivetrain/hydros.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> That's one badazz Farley!
> 
> How much lighter is the Makwa than the stock fork?


The stock fork was 2lb 9oz or about 1162grams. The Makwa was 712g or about 1lb 9oz.

Basically ONE pound. However the real advantage is the increased stiffness due to the 15mm Maxle and the less harsh ride, especially when paired with carbon bars....


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

*Intro*

Hi Farleys!

A 2013, or should it be 2014 Farley rider here 

Great bike ! I ride it all year long.
Rolling Darryls tubeless works well! I have had Ground Controls now, and going rear with Nate for the winter. 
I just got from a LBS, a new Jackalope wheel, and I set it up tubeless with Big Fat Larry, for this Holidays -25C weather=> sticky snow trails.

It is 1x10 now, AbsoluteBlack oval 32 and OneUp 42+16 at the rear.

Question about Makwa front, as it is shorter than original, has anyone felt the difference while riding ?

And few pics, which are also at #skisoini (Instagram).


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you get the GC on the rear too, or only the Nate for winter?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I have had tubeless GC in the rear. It is close, but works ok, but I don´t like GC that much otherwise. I still have it front, as it was a freebie tyre, but I will use BFL front during summer rides, and finally invest on Bud for the next slippery season. Rear has BFL right now, but it might be changed to Nate, as I had good experience on that last winter.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

SkiSoini said:


> Hi Farleys!
> ...
> View attachment 950622
> 
> ...


Hey there! What frame bag is that?


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,  
that is my own design, and my 75 year old mom helped me with sewing.... 
Fabric is Heavy weight 1000 denier polyamide fabric similar to Cordura. One of the toughest Nylons available. Stiffer than 500 Cordura, this is preferable for bags, strong backpacks etc. 
Velcro attachments, waterproof zipper, and waterproof line. 
Took a cardboard, drew a model, and started sewing. Works well, holds stuff, perfect.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

testing the go pro out


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Bluto w/remote
> Hope hub
> RF Turbine 35mm stem
> RF Next 35mm bars
> Spokes, crown race etc...


Anxiously awaiting pics and ride report....me be jealous!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


>


Was this done at Great Seal? Looks like a fast trail!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Santa.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

New Answer 1 inch riser bars (for my old decrepit neck), and SLX binders, frt and rear.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh yeah, the 180mm front floating disc is new too. I kept the stock 160mm rear. It works fine so far but I'm gonna replace it with a matching floater.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I like the Ergon grips too. Easy on the hands, you can put a lot of weight right on the heel of your hand.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone have a claw / brush tool that can fit between the cogs on the cassette? The tool I've been using is a smidge too thick to fit down between the cogs. I'm looking for a specific recommendation.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

tpd said:


> Anyone have a claw / brush tool that can fit between the cogs on the cassette? The tool I've been using is a smidge too thick to fit down between the cogs. I'm looking for a specific recommendation.


I floss the cassette with an old t shirt


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> Was this done at Great Seal? Looks like a fast trail!


Yeah it's at Great Seal. There is a lot of climbs but your rewarded for it


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Yeah it's at Great Seal. There is a lot of climbs but your rewarded for it


I'm definitely gonna have to get down there one of these days!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Let me know and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, so I also got a Mud Shovel rear fender for X-mas (front is backordered) and went to put it on last night, but I've been wanting some more storage area too. I had a bolt on, seat post mount rack and a bag to velcro on it in the garage for quite a while. I tried to fit both on the seat post and it was just a bit too much. Hmmm, what to do? How about removing the clamp part from the Mud Shovel and attaching it directly to the bottom of the rack? Zip ties are the shizz....








It's probably sturdier than using the seat post clamp.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Now I have room for some extra gloves, socks, windbreaker, tube, etc. It may not be pretty, but it'll work. I don't plan to go over about 5 lbs, so it should hold up. In a pinch a 6 pack will fit nicely.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Let me know and I'll meet up with you.


Will do...if you don't mind waiting for an old man to catch his breath once in a while!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I use a wire brush, came in a three-pack of perfectly sized brushes/bristles with nylon, brass, and wire. If you go to a hardware or home improvement store, they should have a wide selection of tools and brushes suitable for cleeaning. Just as effective, and probably less expensive than bike specific.


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Happy New Year to all Farley Riders


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

tpd said:


> Anyone have a claw / brush tool that can fit between the cogs on the cassette? The tool I've been using is a smidge too thick to fit down between the cogs. I'm looking for a specific recommendation.


Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products - Gear Floss? Microfiber Rope


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Latest upgrades to my Farley. Flask and heated grips.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

tpd said:


> Anyone have a claw / brush tool that can fit between the cogs on the cassette? The tool I've been using is a smidge too thick to fit down between the cogs. I'm looking for a specific recommendation.


Gym shoe laces work well or the edge of an old rag.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Took my Fuel out today for the first time in 3 months while the Farley is in the shop. Meh....


----------



## mtripps (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi All - thanks for all of the great information in this thread. Picked up my Farley 6 last week. What a bike... Rolls over everything the 29er does but corners and carries speed like nothing I have ridden. Look forward to not having to stop riding when the snow hits but for now I'm enjoying it on the frozen dirt!


----------



## MomentumBarracuda (Jan 3, 2015)

Reading this thread that Farley inventory may be limited in parts of the country, I thought I'd pass along our local Trek Portsmouth, NH location (now called Colonial Bicycle Co) has a great inventory of Farley 6 and 8's on the floor and the guys said they have plenty more ready to be built up. Contact Pete at colonialbicycle dot com for more info. The lack of snow along the coast of Maine and NH has made the FAT bike season start slow this year.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

Are any of you Farley 8 owners experiencing an intermittent chunking/catching sound and feel in your rear hub/freewheel when pedaling?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Charlie Cheswick said:


> Are any of you Farley 8 owners experiencing an intermittent chunking/catching sound and feel in your rear hub/freewheel when pedaling?


I get this on my 6 as well. Almost as if the chain is skipping a cog. Not sure the reason why. Haven't spent much time trying to figure it out, though.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

MomentumBarracuda said:


> The lack of snow along the coast of Maine and NH has made the FAT bike season start slow this year.


Once folks catch on that Fatbikes are true mountain bikes for year round all conditions riding, fatbike sales will jump ahead of skinny tire mountain bikes. Took 29ers years to catch on..........

rog


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Charlie Cheswick said:


> Are any of you Farley 8 owners experiencing an intermittent chunking/catching sound and feel in your rear hub/freewheel when pedaling?


Perhaps. 
I need to do a cable adjustment on my rear, so I have attributed anything odd with that. But I do think I had something feel unusual (almost like a skipped tooth) last few times I rode it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Farley love! Everybody was jealous today.

Mods are dropper post and 50mm spank stem


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

francois said:


> Farley love!


Looking forward to reading your thoughts...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just J said:


> Looking forward to reading your thoughts...


ree-diculous fun and value.

Here's some weights of the Farley and wheels with tubeless. Fatboy and King Kahn too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I love my 8, as you say it's so much fun!! 

Have you had chance to compare the Khan?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> Gym shoe laces work well or the edge of an old rag.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Because I'm far too lazy to go back and look...

Are the Easton bars you have the Haven carbon with the 40mm rise?

How are you liking them?

I wanted the RF Next in blue, but the lbs is having a hard time getting them. They can get grey tho. I'm on the fence. I already have the turbine 35mm stem.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just J said:


> I love my 8, as you say it's so much fun!!
> 
> Have you had chance to compare the Khan?


A little bit. The Farley can shred too and is a butter pump track (flow trail) bike than the Kahn. It shoots out of corners better too and is a great climber. The Kahn can do bigger jumps and rough landings. And on rough, big time descends, the Kahn will just thunder down the chunder. The Farley will play but can buck you.

The Farley does seem like a much better bike than the Specialized Fatboy. Wheels are better and the tires are so much better right sized. You can steer and and have fun at speed. Wide handlebars and trigger shifters are way better too on the Farley.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Because I'm far too lazy to go back and look...
> 
> Are the Easton bars you have the Haven carbon with the 40mm rise?
> 
> ...


Not really sure of rise. but this is the Easton item number. easton 7051219. They are referred to as Easton High Rise 750 wide 35mm. 
Just go to google and type in Easton 7051219. As for how am I liking them. I love them. Very comfortable and cool looking. Not sure if you saw the matching Easton grips I also got. I hope this info helps you.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Lookin' good, Robg68! Looks to be about 50mm rise to me. Carbon bars, right? And you needed a 35mm stem too?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Just googled them; I was close, 40mm rise.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> Not really sure of rise. but this is the Easton item number. easton 7051219. They are referred to as Easton High Rise 750 wide 35mm.
> Just go to google and type in Easton 7051219. As for how am I liking them. I love them. Very comfortable and cool looking. Not sure if you saw the matching Easton grips I also got. I hope this info helps you.
> 
> 
> ...


Do they feel noticeably wider?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

francois said:


> A little bit. The Farley can shred too and is a butter pump track (flow trail) bike than the Kahn. It shoots out of corners better too and is a great climber. The Kahn can do bigger jumps and rough landings. And on rough, big time descends, the Kahn will just thunder down the chunder. The Farley will play but can buck you.
> 
> The Farley does seem like a much better bike than the Specialized Fatboy. Wheels are better and the tires are so much better right sized. You can steer and and have fun at speed. Wide handlebars and trigger shifters are way better too on the Farley.


Excellent thanks! Just what you'd expect really from a full suspension fat bike really. I'm taking the Stache out tomorrow as it hasn't been getting much attention since getting the Farley, neither has anything in fact!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Just set my 6 up tubeless last night using Gorilla Tape and Orange Seal Sub-Zero sealant with the Hodag tires and Mulefut rim. After the last two weeks of riding daily on a wide variety of snow conditions, from fresh pow to styrofoam over ice, I've found that some of my previous complaints about the tires have been alleviated through getting more comfortable in general on the bike and through experimenting with pressure to find the right fit for the job - unlike the Surly Nates that really felt like set it and forget it. 

Used my old Park single barrel floor pump to inflate and the tires took pressure almost immediately (held the wheel in my hand until pressure started to build, then set it down on the floor) and the beads popped in nice and loudly. I was a bit surprised by the amount of air seepage that I got through the tire and bead before putting sealant in. Hit the wheel with some soapy water and watched the bubbles form all over the place. Was hesitant to continue, but decided to go ahead and put in the sealant and see what was the what. Put about 5.5 oz in the rear, pumped it up to ~20psi and it's held overnight with no visible sealant leakage. After the rear holding for 2 hours I went ahead and set up the front. The front is not holding air quite as well. Dropped about 5psi overnight. I think the reason is twofold - first, I used much less sealant. The plan was to start with 4 oz per wheel, but the front ended up with 2.5 oz. Second, I had to wrap more tape on the front wheel as my original wrap, done well before I planned to go tubeless, had left the small holes on the edge of the rim exposed. When popping in the stem a bit of the tape material made it through the hole, so air can seep there. I plan to pick up some more sealant this afternoon and clean up the stem hole to see if I can get positive results on the front as with the rear. 

I've not ridden it yet. The plan is to get out for a full moon ride this evening to see how things go. I'm cautiously optimistic. I know there seems to be a 50/50 success rate with the Gorilla tape, so that has me a bit concerned. I've also read mixed reviews of the Orange Seal product in cold weather, but the subzero version is supposedly formulated for a wider temp range, so we'll see. I'll post up thoughts and observations from this little experiment. 

I'm hopeful that going tubeless will alleviate some of the strange steering tendencies of the Hodag at low pressures. 

I have no idea of the weight pre and post as this does not concern me until I actually loose the extra 50 or so sitting on my waist...


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Lookin' good, Robg68! Looks to be about 50mm rise to me. Carbon bars, right? And you needed a 35mm stem too?


Yes carbon bars. And yes 35mm stem zero rise on the stem. I went to a little shorter stem 70mm

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Do they feel noticeably wider?


Yea the bars do feel a little wider but I like wide bars as I'm 6'4".

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

francois said:


> The Farley does seem like a much better bike than the Specialized Fatboy. Wheels are better and the tires are so much better right sized. You can steer and and have fun at speed. Wide handlebars and trigger shifters are way better too on the Farley.


You really need to get the Fatboy in snow, sand, or mud to appreciate it. The Farley is a rally car, the Fatboy is a monster truck. On normal single track the Farley flies, it isn't until you get on slick, rough, or loose surfaces until the Fatboy begins to shine with its clunky tires and slower turning.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Bluto Question-

Stopped by the lbs to look at my Farley 6 after bluto install & the tire looks off center a bit. Just eyeballing it... I didn't make a big deal of it because I wasn't picking the bike up yet. 

It's a Hope hub w/ stock spokes. Looks a bit off towards the non crank side. Is this normal? What could the cause be?


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

BigVaz said:


> Bluto Question-
> 
> Stopped by the lbs to look at my Farley 6 after bluto install & the tire looks off center a bit. Just eyeballing it... I didn't make a big deal of it because I wasn't picking the bike up yet.
> 
> It's a Hope hub w/ stock spokes. Looks a bit off towards the non crank side. Is this normal? What could the cause be?


Not being a wheel builder i would expect you need new spokes going form 135 to a 150 HUB.. i am sure someone with more knowledge than myself will explain..


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

I was able to reuse the stock spokes. The bontrager hub flanges are not symmetrical. One side's spokes were just right, the other side was about a mm shorter than ideal. I used the shorter ones for the inners when laced back up to thr hope hub, which has symmetrical flanges. Vaz, it sounds like the wheel wasn't dished correctly.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

blunderbuss said:


> I was able to reuse the stock spokes. The bontrager hub flanges are not symmetrical. One side's spokes were just right, the other side was about a mm shorter than ideal. I used the shorter ones for the inners when laced back up to thr hope hub, which has symmetrical flanges. Vaz, it sounds like the wheel wasn't dished correctly.


I'm wondering how I tactfully explain this to my shop without sounding like a dick...

I'm not the type to complain, but I want it done right. How should I "tell" them to fix it?

I don't personally understand the whole dishing thing or lacing wheels.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

blockphi said:


> I'm hopeful that going tubeless will alleviate some of the strange steering tendencies of the Hodag at low pressures.


What do you define as low pressures?

I am 200 lb, and I actually do not like the Hodags when very low. 
I was experimenting with 8 psi, and found that the bike feels like it pulls lightly but consistently to the left, and any root or rock impacts just make the tire to ground connection seem extremely Jell-Oey
At about 9-10 psi, grip is pretty good but with slight pulling, but cornering traction is bad. At a certain lean angle, it just feels like the front end disappears. I believe the front tire is folding under or deforming, and losing good grip.

I find I like 12-13 psi (which coincidentally enough, is pretty much what I have found I like on my MX bike. Slightly less traction on straights, but she rides perfectly straight, and cornering traction is far far far superior to anything I've ever ridden. We rode in a light coating of sleet and snow today. Everyone else was struggling with traction on the rocks and roots. NO problem for the Hodags at 12.5 psi. By brother was attacking a downhill on a new to him Cannondale Claymore (180mm travel front and rear) and I was able to keep up with him on my Farley. (Yes, in the sleet/snow though) Traction was very good at that 12.5 psi.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

blunderbuss said:


> it sounds like the wheel wasn't dished correctly.


How did you dish the wheel?

I've been doing some reading & trying to better understand the process.

Also, is there specific information anywhere about the stock hub not being symmetrical?

Thanks


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> How did you dish the wheel?
> 
> I've been doing some reading & trying to better understand the process.
> 
> ...


You can either using a dishing gauge, or flip the wheel in a truing stand to make sure the wheel is centered in relation to the centerpoint of the hub and thus centered between the forks. You need to use the true middle, equidistant from each end and not the middle of the barrel section. It is fairly straightforward to correct, just loosen on side of spokes and tighten the other to bring it back over, using the gauge or truing stand as a guide.

Most disc wheels won't have symmetrical hubs as they need space for the rotor mount, disc, and caliper on one side. If the wheel isn't centered, the bike will pull to one side and require some degree of counter steer to go straight. If it is far enough off you could also experience tire rub if you run larger tires like the Bud that don't have much clearance on a Bluto.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

At blockphi; I had a little trouble with the rear holding air using Gorilla tape at 1st. Go for a 20 minute ride and hit every bump you can to get the sealant spread around and you should be good to go. If not, add a little more sealant and ride again. I think I ended up using about 8 ozs. per wheel. After I did that, I haven't had a problem since. It's been about 3 months now and they've held up great. I'm running HuDu's, but I would think the Hodag's should seal just as well. Good luck!
Edit: I used Stan's and have no problems below freezing. The rear wheel oozed sealant at the rim joint and sealed up after adding a little more. I didn't even cover the little holes at the edge of the bead inside the rim. I'm sure they're full of sealant now!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> At blockphi; I had a little trouble with the rear holding air using Gorilla tape at 1st. Go for a 20 minute ride and hit every bump you can to get the sealant spread around and you should be good to go. If not, add a little more sealant and ride again. I think I ended up using about 8 ozs. per wheel. After I did that, I haven't had a problem since. It's been about 3 months now and they've held up great. I'm running HuDu's, but I would think the Hodag's should seal just as well. Good luck!
> Edit: I used Stan's and have no problems below freezing. The rear wheel oozed sealant at the rim joint and sealed up after adding a little more. I didn't even cover the little holes at the edge of the bead inside the rim. I'm sure they're full of sealant now!


My front wheel I also didn't tape over those little holes but the rear I did. The rear I've had no problems at all. Now the front I've had a couple issues and I just added a few more ounces of Stans and it's been fine. If the front gives me anymore problems I'll take it apart and tape over those holes. This is on the Farley 6.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Had some fun today with our first snowfall of the Season.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice! We should have some snow here Tuesday morning.


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> How did you dish the wheel?


You can ask them to check the wheel with a dishing tool. This takes a few seconds and it will be quite clear if it is centered or not. Also, any mechanic with basic wheel building skills will be able to fix this for you in a few minutes. Okay it may be more than a few if it is real bad, but this is totally solvable.

The wheel should be dished perfectly. If it is not, you have every right to ask for it to be fixed. That is not an unreasonable request at all.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

DethWshBkr said:


> What do you define as low pressures?
> 
> I am 200 lb, and I actually do not like the Hodags when very low.
> I was experimenting with 8 psi, and found that the bike feels like it pulls lightly but consistently to the left, and any root or rock impacts just make the tire to ground connection seem extremely Jell-Oey
> ...


My normal daily running pressure is ~18 front and rear for bike commuting. I clock in around 255 right now plus my ~20 pounds of gear for each day.

I found with tubes that anything below 10 front feels really wonky - just like you said, the front tire seems to fold under. For me the most disconcerting part was that it doesn't seem real predictable when this will occur.

I had the front down around 8 the other night after going tubeless and the self-steer was more apparent than with tubes. The rear did seem to have more grip than with tubes, though. I didn't experiment with pressure at all that time out as it was just cold enough to make me not want to stop moving.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Trek technical support and they said the stock hub is symmetrical and the spokes are all the same length. 

So I believe that leaves it to be a dishing problem like was stated previously.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh it is definitely a dishing issue, the length of the spokes doesn't really affect this. But the Trek guy is wrong. The spokes are not all the same. I measured all 32 of them. Half were one length, half were another, but with only a millimeterish difference. As far as the hub being symmetrical... Did your shop give you yours back? It is pretty obvious when you look at it that it is not symmetrical. The driveside flange sits out towards the end while the nondrive is offset for the rotor mount. A lot of hubs are made this way. The Hope Fatsno 150 that I used was not.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm picking the bike up this Wednesday. I'll have all the stock parts then. 

This whole thing has been a learning experience for me.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Just J said:


> I am so surprised by this bike, I didn't expect it to perform like it does, it is a lot faster than I expected and would honestly make a really good do it all trail bike. I'm sold and I'd definitely recommend one to anyone.


Awesome. Just what I was hoping this bike would be.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

r1Gel said:


> Awesome. Just what I was hoping this bike would be.


Good to know! 😊👍😃


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Charlie Cheswick said:


> Are any of you Farley 8 owners experiencing an intermittent chunking/catching sound and feel in your rear hub/freewheel when pedaling?


After paying attention and trying to get the issue to repeat itself on a somewhat consistent basis here's what I think might be going on:

The freehub just clicks into place - it's actually quite easy to remove it from the hub body as I found out when trying to remove the cassette. I think that the issue may be that the freehub might get just loose enough to then kind of snap back into place or that the pawls are not engaging right away. From my experimenting this past week, it seems like the colder it is, the more often this happens and that it happens when coasting for a while, usually after a bout of heavy cranking, as in climbing.

I'm curious to try a bit thinner of a grease to see if that has any effect on it as right now I'm using some thick stuff.

I'm heading over to the shop today to see about getting a new thru axle as mine has broken (the plastic piece that the handle presses against) and I'll ask the mechanic his or her thoughts on it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

blockphi said:


> After paying attention and trying to get the issue to repeat itself on a somewhat consistent basis here's what I think might be going on:
> 
> The freehub just clicks into place - it's actually quite easy to remove it from the hub body as I found out when trying to remove the cassette. I think that the issue may be that the freehub might get just loose enough to then kind of snap back into place or that the pawls are not engaging right away. From my experimenting this past week, it seems like the colder it is, the more often this happens and that it happens when coasting for a while, usually after a bout of heavy cranking, as in climbing.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's not the chain coming out of timing with the jockey wheel as seems to happen regularly on X1? Mine does it too but haven't been that concerned to check it out but that's what I heard it could be.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Something similar happens to my 6. When pedaling, the crank (or rear hub or cassette) kind of almost skip a gear, and lurch back into the correct gear.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Happens to me too occasionally on my 6. Slightly annoying, but it keeps working.


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

blockphi said:


> After paying attention and trying to get the issue to repeat itself on a somewhat consistent basis here's what I think might be going on:
> 
> The freehub just clicks into place - it's actually quite easy to remove it from the hub body as I found out when trying to remove the cassette. I think that the issue may be that the freehub might get just loose enough to then kind of snap back into place or that the pawls are not engaging right away. From my experimenting this past week, it seems like the colder it is, the more often this happens and that it happens when coasting for a while, usually after a bout of heavy cranking, as in climbing.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same here and I agree definitely on this explanation above.
Riding at 15C to -25C this last week, I got this same stuff happening.
I have asked the local shop, if they can have the grease specs from Trek, and also if they want to do the service to the freewheel, or can I do it, without Warranty issues.

And this is Jackalope wheel and hub that comes standard on Farley 8.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Just J said:


> Are you sure it's not the chain coming out of timing with the jockey wheel as seems to happen regularly on X1? Mine does it too but haven't been that concerned to check it out but that's what I heard it could be.


The reason I suspect the freehub rather than the chain/jockey is that the issue seems to occur more frequently as the temps drop lower and lower. This morning I was riding in -7F temps and the clunking/skipping feeling was definitely more prevalent than last night's ride in the low single digits - this AM's ride was commuting and very little climbing or hard riding.


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Again, I agree with above, as I have Farley from last year with X9 Type 2 derailleur, but with the new Jackalope wheel, and it happens as described.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

The slight skipping/clunking could be as Blockphi mentioned. The grease used seems to be quite thick.
I pulled mine out (as it was doing the same) for a look and one of the pawls was a bit slow returning. Bearing in mind I'm in the UK where so far temperatures haven't dropped much below freezing. I cleaned it all out and used a standard bearing grease and it seems a bit free-er(?).
Only had one ride on it so far, but time will tell as it would normally skip/clunk a couple of times.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

My Farley 8 made that sound twice on my first ride and never did it again after that. I assumed it was the freehub but I'm not sure.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

blunderbuss said:


> Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products - Gear Floss? Microfiber Rope


A few days ago I asked if there was a good tool to clean out the cassette, as mine is getting clogged with crud and leaves. A few people suggested flossing it with various things (old t-shirt, shoe laces, specific "gear floss") so I got some Gear Floss (same as the above link). It arrived today, and I gave it a try.

I guess I need more practice, but first impression is that it's not very useful. It frayed a lot, that got all hooked up on the teeth, and was slow to use. It did pick up a fair bit of grease, but just pushed the solid crud deeper into the cassette. There are remnants of a few leaves stuck deep inside the cassette. How can I get these out? Disassembly? Or look for a brush that fits?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

This is my go to tool for cleaning the crud out










Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> This is my go to tool for cleaning the crud out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have something similar, but the claw on it is too thick to get between the cogs. Does yours fit between the cogs? What brand is it?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Just J said:


> Good to know! 


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bcriverjunky said:


> View attachment 953343


Nice!


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

For the cleaning of cassette, I normally take it out completely, which makes it easier to clean it properly and at the same time clean the hub area.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

SkiSoini said:


> Exactly the same here and I agree definitely on this explanation above.
> Riding at 15C to -25C this last week, I got this same stuff happening.
> I have asked the local shop, if they can have the grease specs from Trek, and also if they want to do the service to the freewheel, or can I do it, without Warranty issues.
> 
> And this is Jackalope wheel and hub that comes standard on Farley 8.


I took the freehub off last night and cleaned it up and two of the three pawls were sticking closed with one showing some nasty gouging on the leading edge to where the metal was mushroomed over into the spring channel, preventing it from engaging. Hit it with a file and it it working better now. No clunks this AM. Obviously a six mile easy commute ride isn't a good test to really say if the issue is resolved, but seeing the pawls stick strengthens my belief that the freehub is the cause of our mystery clunking.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmm, how long is the warrantee good for?


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

SkiSoini said:


> For the cleaning of cassette, I normally take it out completely, which makes it easier to clean it properly and at the same time clean the hub area.


OK, stupid question (and this comes from someone who's never done much if any maintenance on the one crappy mountain bike he's had for 15 years. Now trying to turn over a new leaf)....

How easy is it to remove the cluster to clean it, and also apparently cleaning the freehub has become important?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Hmmm, how long is the warrantee good for?


You know, I'm not 100% sure. I know the frame is lifetime - the Trek site says 2 years on Bonti parts. I am sure that the shop would warranty it. I got the bike in October and for that type of wear to occur in such a short time...that speaks to something other than a maintenance issue.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Did some tire swapping. From Husker Dus to Dilligner 5 studded on the front and Van Helga on the rear (due to no Dillinger 4/5 studded tires available). Tires ride great! No clearance issues either. Van Helga's hook up very well in the snow for climbing traction!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you try to mount the D5 on the rear, just to see if it will fit?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tpd said:


> OK, stupid question (and this comes from someone who's never done much if any maintenance on the one crappy mountain bike he's had for 15 years. Now trying to turn over a new leaf)....
> 
> How easy is it to remove the cluster to clean it, and also apparently cleaning the freehub has become important?


Don't feel bad. I've been wrenching on motorcycles for decades and still need to look up stuff about mtb's. YouTube is your friend; tons of how to videos.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

tyriverag said:


> Did you try to mount the D5 on the rear, just to see if it will fit?


No. I know it'll fit based on other pics in this thread of the 5 rear mounted on a 17.5" frame (mine's 21.5"). If it doesn't fit, not a biggie as the 4 will do me just fine. I'll probably hold off on this until next year, though, given that the Van Helga is performing very well as a rear tire.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks! I guess I must have missed the pic of the D5 mounted in the rear. Good to know for next year, possibly.


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Vanhelga rear is a great option.
Front the widest you like, Bud is good, D4-5, good choices.

Cassette is easy to remove, with the right tools. Here one video. 





And then, Farley 6 owners, How do you take the freewheel apart ? Friend has a froze issue with it, so it would be nice to get it our and see if it can be serviced.

Thanks !


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

SkiSoini said:


> Vanhelga rear is a great option.
> Front the widest you like, Bud is good, D4-5, good choices.
> 
> Cassette is easy to remove, with the right tools. Here one video.
> ...


Leave the cassette on and just lightly pry away from the wheel. It will pop off, exposing the pawls.

I just dropped my ride off at the shop to see what they can do to remedy the situation. My biggest concern is that they won't be able to get it reassembled by the time I need to hit the road for home tonight (have to catch a bus at 4:30). Seems to be the first the mechanic here's heard of possible issues with the freehub. That said, they've been just boss to work with, so I expect that they'll come up with a good solution and likely before the next hour is out - Last time I took it in they quoted me 4:30 to pick up and had it back to me by noon. Great shop


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks !!!

Is this Farley 6 or Farley 8 that you have ? I understood F8 is different than F6 freewheel ?
If not, then that would be great !


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool, let us know what they say. Just hope this doesn't turn into something like the Fatboy exploding hub thing.

You didn't happen to take any pics when you had yours apart, did you?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

SkiSoini said:


> thanks !!!
> 
> Is this Farley 6 or Farley 8 that you have ? I understood F8 is different than F6 freewheel ?
> If not, then that would be great !


I'm running the 6. Not sure on the 8. I know that they both use Bonti hubs, but obviously the freehub is different on the 8 to accommodate the 11 speed cassette, though I suspect that the freehub comes off the same way as on the 6 as a number of Bonti hubs use this configuration.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

OK, so I'm looking for tools... I need a cassette lockring remover. Do I need one with or without the guide pin (this is for the Farley 8, so thru-axle), like this:
Park Tool Co. » FR-5G : Cassette Lockring Tool : Freewheel & Cassette

and a chain whip that fits 11-speed cogs, like this:
Park Tool Co. » SR-11 : 5 to 11-Speed Compatible Chain Whip/Sprocket Remover : Freewheel & Cassette

and some kind of freewheel remover tool? None of the items on Park Tool's page say they'll fit the SRAM X1 11-speed. Sorry, I can't figure this out...


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tpd said:


> and some kind of freewheel remover tool? None of the items on Park Tool's page say they'll fit the SRAM X1 11-speed. Sorry, I can't figure this out...


Well, it's not a freewheel, it is a freehub. Seems like a silly thing, but the freewheel is an older technology that uses a different set of tools.

See: 
Traditional Thread-on Freewheels


----------



## a-o (Oct 24, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> Thanks! I guess I must have missed the pic of the D5 mounted in the rear. Good to know for next year, possibly.





jkirkpatri said:


> No. I know it'll fit based on other pics in this thread of the 5 rear mounted on a 17.5" frame (mine's 21.5"). If it doesn't fit, not a biggie as the 4 will do me just fine. I'll probably hold off on this until next year, though, given that the Van Helga is performing very well as a rear tire.


I did have D5 (with tube) on my 19,5" Farley 8. There were some clearance in the beginning, but after riding the bike for a week the tire started to touch the left chainstay.
The tire stretched little bit in use. I suppose it would fit if the wheel would be dished to the center, but the clearance would still be small.

so, I'm considering to buy either D4 or Vanhelga for winter use on the rear.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

a-o said:


> I did have D5 (with tube) on my 19,5" Farley 8. There were some clearance in the beginning, but after riding the bike for a week the tire started to touch the left chainstay.
> The tire stretched little bit in use. I suppose it would fit if the wheel would be dished to the center, but the clearance would still be small.
> 
> so, I'm considering to buy either D4 or Vanhelga for winter use on the rear.


Thanks for the first-hand experience. Where I ride, studs are pretty nice to have so a 4 versus a 5 on the rear won't be a hard decision as I'm really just after the studs.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

tpd said:


> OK, so I'm looking for tools... I need a cassette lockring remover. Do I need one with or without the guide pin (this is for the Farley 8, so thru-axle), like this:
> Park Tool Co. » FR-5G : Cassette Lockring Tool : Freewheel & Cassette
> 
> and a chain whip that fits 11-speed cogs, like this:
> ...


The tools you have listed are what you need to take your old cassette off and also to install the 11 speed cassette. And yes, get the one with the guide pin, it helps make life a little easier.

If you need to remove the freehub body to go to 11 speed, that will depend on what hub you have. The freehub body is what the cassette slides onto.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I got my baby back baby back baby back... ok, ok. Here she is in all her glory.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Sweet! Sooo, how do you like the Bluto?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Sweet! Sooo, how do you like the Bluto?


Haven't even ridden it yet. It's too fuggin cold here right meow.

I'll hopefully get out on it this Saturday, but we'll see.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah it's only 10 degrees here. I guess Rock shox doesn't recommend running it below freezing. Or was it 0 degrees? One or the other, I forget. 
Can't wait for a ride report though!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a job that I have to work outside in this crap all day, so I typically don't enjoy being out in it when it's this bad.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

a-o said:


> I did have D5 (with tube) on my 19,5" Farley 8. There were some clearance in the beginning, but after riding the bike for a week the tire started to touch the left chainstay.
> The tire stretched little bit in use. I suppose it would fit if the wheel would be dished to the center, but the clearance would still be small.
> 
> so, I'm considering to buy either D4 or Vanhelga for winter use on the rear.


My LBS tried fitting one for me on a F8 and we came to the same conclusion- not enough clearance. I was bummed and ended up passing on the bike. 1/4" more and I'd have two fatbikes. I'm waiting for Trek to come out with a Fuel XL, a 5" full suspension fatbike 😃


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Paochow said:


> I'm waiting for Trek to come out with a Fuel XL, a 5" full suspension fatbike 😃


I don't think my checkbook could say NO to this...


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Haven't even ridden it yet. It's too fuggin cold here right meow.
> 
> I'll hopefully get out on it this Saturday, but we'll see.


Same here! I'd like to try the Bluto below 0 to see if she works, but dang is it cold?


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I don't think my checkbook could say NO to this...


Yeah, I'd trade my Fuel and Fatboy if necessary to buy it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Just finished installing a few items that arrived today. I sent back the bars that were supposed to be 2 inch risers but were only 1, and the Thudbuster lt showed up too. The bars look like they might be too high. ..I'll have to test ride and see. Guess I could move the spacers over the stem if they are.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

The front fender and the one on the seat post in front of the rear tire were fabbed from a plastic trash can. Hey, if it keeps me dry I'll be happy. Still waiting for the front Mud Shovel on backorder.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

That stem looks bonkers


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

No way I could ride with a stem like that haha


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Well. ..when you're 57 and have a herniated disc in your neck sometimes compromises have to be made. It may be too high though, have to test it out.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Well. ..when you're 57 and have a herniated disc in your neck sometimes compromises have to be made. It may be too high though, have to test it out.


Hey man, no explanation needed. Whatever works as long as you're having fun out there!

That thing is still crazy tho... haha


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Agreed. It does look funky!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Stickers come off pretty easy...


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

All done


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks good! Didn't know you could get matching stickers.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> Well. ..when you're 57 and have a herniated disc in your neck sometimes compromises have to be made. It may be too high though, have to test it out.


My buddy has an almost identical set up and he can kick some serious butt on the bike. Like you said it works for you and that's all that matters.

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I don't know, haven't ridden it yet. Pretty sure I won't be kicking much butt, but I will be having a blast! 
Good to know I'm not the only one with issues. Thanks!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah man if it works for you its all good. Just go out and have fun. Its what its all about


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Looks good! Didn't know you could get matching stickers.


I found them on fleabay. Pretty good quality actually. Only $13 shipped.


----------



## Lebatek (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I finally got around to posting a pic of my new Trek Farley 8. Got it in mid December and have been having so much fun riding it that I barely had time to troll this thread!  Went with the 19.5, since the 17.5 seemed a little cramped -- although I typically ride 17.5's. But I did swap out the stem and seat post for Thomson, the seat for a Selle Italia Flite, and added some Easton Haven carbon bars and Shimano XT pedals.

Overall impressions: The bike is an absolute hoot to ride!! I have noticed the Hodags can be a little sensitive to minute air pressure changes and need a little more pressure than others to prevent self-steer or being grabby. But once you get them dialed, bike is smooth, rolls over anything and steering is quick with no self-steer. And the traction is insane! Seem to be happiest with 12 in front, 13 in rear at riding temps. Searched RockShox site for the Bluto pressure recommendations. Once I got tire and fork pressures dialed, the bike rides like a dream!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought this might be helpful to some...

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/01/08...ion-chart-will-keep-you-inflated-this-winter/


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

BigVaz said:


> All done


Looks great man! How well do the blues match up?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

blunderbuss said:


> Looks great man! How well do the blues match up?


All of the accent pieces match.... haha.
The Trek logo & stock bits are a few shades off...

I'm probably going to do the rear hub sooner than later because the color difference is making my ocd kick into high gear...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking good! Love mine too!
Need to pull the trigger on carbon bars and shorter stem though..



Lebatek said:


> Well, I finally got around to posting a pic of my new Trek Farley 8. Got it in mid December and have been having so much fun riding it that I barely had time to troll this thread!  Went with the 19.5, since the 17.5 seemed a little cramped -- although I typically ride 17.5's. But I did swap out the stem and seat post for Thomson, the seat for a Selle Italia Flite, and added some Easton Haven carbon bars and Shimano XT pedals.
> 
> Overall impressions: The bike is an absolute hoot to ride!! I have noticed the Hodags can be a little sensitive to minute air pressure changes and need a little more pressure than others to prevent self-steer or being grabby. But once you get them dialed, bike is smooth, rolls over anything and steering is quick with no self-steer. And the traction is insane! Seem to be happiest with 12 in front, 13 in rear at riding temps. Searched RockShox site for the Bluto pressure recommendations. Once I got tire and fork pressures dialed, the bike rides like a dream!


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

BigVaz said:


> All of the accent pieces match.... haha.
> The Trek logo & stock bits are a few shades off...
> 
> I'm probably going to do the rear hub sooner than later because the color difference is making my ocd kick into high gear...


Yeah, I just don't look at the rear hub. Seriously though, now that I know it is actually 177, that's on the agenda as well. That'll just leave the crank and headset spacers in that light ano blue. And I'll be losing the crank anyway if Shimano ever makes a an XT or SLX level fatbike crank. It won't bother me if the logos are of a different shade.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

blunderbuss said:


> Yeah, I just don't look at the rear hub. Seriously though, now that I know it is actually 177, that's on the agenda as well. That'll just leave the crank and headset spacers in that light ano blue. And I'll be losing the crank anyway if Shimano ever makes a an XT or SLX level fatbike crank. It won't bother me if the logos are of a different shade.


Exactly. Only having the main decals in that color won't throw it off. It'll look good.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> All done


I wish i didn't look at this pic!!!! That Bluto fork looks sick!!! What hub did you use?? Is it Hope??

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Robg68 said:


> I wish i didn't look at this pic!!!! That Bluto fork looks sick!!! What hub did you use?? Is it Hope??
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Yeah, it's a hope. I'm itching to ride it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Got tired of waiting for the front Mud Shovel to come in so I assaulted another plastic trash can. I might cancel the order. Have to test this out first.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I ordered a beaverguard for the front. Saw it reviewed on bikerader. Seemed legit so I ordered it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Oops wrong pic.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Oops wrong pic.


Looks like it'll get the job done & save you twenty bucks!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I ordered a beaverguard for the front. Saw it reviewed on bikerader. Seemed legit so I ordered it.


Is that the one that straps to the brace of the Bluto?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Is that the one that straps to the brace of the Bluto?


Yes it is.

He also makes one for rigid forks.

I almost didn't buy it because shipping was almost ten bucks... I didn't realize they're on the other side of the pond.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yikes! You could have made one from a $6 trash can like mine. It's pretty easy really.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I know... Number one, I'm lazy like that. Number two, unfortunately, I just don't have time. 

There's a shop close to my work that had a pdw mud shovel, but I wanted the bluto coverage.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I understand completely. I've just been bored lately and thought I'd give it a go. That and I got tired of waiting especially with all the slop that will be on the trails for a while.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Largest tire people have fit on the back of the Farley6 ? With the stock rim.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I use a D.Fender Guard fr my blot. Works great!
Home / D.FENDER


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

That bike brings me back to 1995.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

That Pink Grips look killer! Bet the chicks dig it..


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Get it right! They are Magenta! hahah


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Get it right! They are Magenta! hahah


lol


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I think the pink grips really set it off nicely. I'm diggin it.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have an SKS DAD on the front which was a pain to get fitted but seems to work well, I've gone from having my shorts, jacket and face completely covered in mud to a few spots of mud here and there after a ride. I put the Crud Catcher 29er as a stopgap on the fat bike from the Fuel until I got something else but strangely it seems to work better on the fat bike than it did on the Fuel, hardly any mud at all on my back although that may be due to the difference in my riding speed between the two bikes.

I was out a ride with a fat bike veteran (first person I saw with one up here) who had a shot of the Farley and reckoned I was running the tyres too high a pressure so he's dropped them down a fair bit to around 5psi now. There's huge amounts of self steer admittedly but I'm finding the bike much better to ride as it soaks up bumps and rough surfaces giving my wrists a much easier time.

John


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

leeboh said:


> Largest tire people have fit on the back of the Farley6 ? With the stock rim.


To my Farley, 
(the first, not 6 or 8 sorry, but the frame should be the same dimensions all over, please correct me if I am wrong)
I have put and rode Specialized Ground Control 4.6 (GC) and Surlys Big Fat Larry (BFL).
BFL fits easier and rides great. 
GC fits as tubeless and with pressure up to 0.6-0.7 bars.

With Rolling Darry wheels, GC tend to start rubbing the chain stay on the left side, when put pressure and pedaling standing up. 
With Jackalope, which is much firmer as a wheel, it does not touch so much.
BFL works like a dream on Jackalope. 
Hope this helps.

EDIT: I am running 1x10 drivetrain with AbsoluteBlack oval 32 ring and One Up 42 +16 rings at the rear, and no issues what so ever with the chain line.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll be getting the wife a new bike this spring & i'm trying to get her in on a fatbike. She doesn't ride a lot, maybe a couple times a month. So, dropping $1,500+ on a fatbike for her isn't really a great investment... 

I've been kicking around the idea of going with a BikesDirect bike (specifically the Boris X7) and then swapping my takeoff Farley6 parts over as an upgrade. However, i'm not knowledgeable enough to know what will work... I'm planning to do the work myself as a learning experience, then take it to my lbs for them to double check the work. 

I know the stem/bars, things like that will work, but more specifically the Hubs/crank/fork. Can that stuff swap over?

I'll probably cross post this in the Boris thread too... Thanks guys.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I like what you did with the front of the rear-wheel guard. How did you secure it?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> I like what you did with the front of the rear-wheel guard. How did you secure it?


Are you asking me? If so, I cut the piece from a small plastic trash can and trimmed it till it just fit in front of the rear wheel, then drilled a few small holes to run zip ties through and snugged them around the seat post down tube. I also put a wrap of gorilla tape around the frame to keep the ties from slipping/scratching the paint. Two zip ties is all I used. It's in here nice and snug!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Have fun today Jonesy? I bet you did!
Chillicothe mountain biking club stays active in winter
I'm gonna hit either Alum or Chestnut tomorrow.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Chestnut won. Got 9 miles in, I'm tired! Haven't been on a trail for a while.
Love the Thudbuster LT!









Where did everybody go around here?


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha yeah I had fun. Short ride though! My toes froze off!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Glad I waited till today then!


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

And look at the small tire bike in front of all the big tires...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> And look at the small tire bike in front of all the big tires...
> View attachment 954853


Too bad 'Julie' turned into a meatsicle in her pink tutu 10 minutes into the race!


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

blockphi said:


> I just dropped my ride off at the shop to see what they can do to remedy the situation. My biggest concern is that they won't be able to get it reassembled by the time I need to hit the road for home tonight (have to catch a bus at 4:30). Seems to be the first the mechanic here's heard of possible issues with the freehub...


Where'd we get to on this issue? I had a weird noise from my rear hub area yesterday. I'd just ridden up a short steep bit, then coasted down a slight slope for maybe 50 feet. As soon as I started pedalling again there was a solid "clunk" or "clang" noise from that area. It happened just once. It was cold, but not crazy cold (~30°).


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

I am 6'1" and 33 inch inseam. I was thinking of getting a 19.5" farley, but some people say they run small. Any advice on what you'd recommend for a size?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tpd said:


> Where'd we get to on this issue? I had a weird noise from my rear hub area yesterday. I'd just ridden up a short steep bit, then coasted down a slight slope for maybe 50 feet. As soon as I started pedalling again there was a solid "clunk" or "clang" noise from that area. It happened just once. It was cold, but not crazy cold (~30°).


So, I got the bike back on Thursday and the mechanic put in some thinner grease and appears to have swapped out the pawls in the freehub. But, same issue. I wasn't in town on Friday so didn't get to take it back over to the shop. Rode it Saturday and had a number of clunks as well as a few times where it felt like the chain skipped as well. Trailside investigation showed that I had two slightly loose bolts on my large chain ring,*though I was in the small ring at the time, so likely unrelated.

On Sunday I tightened the chainring bolts and did normal weekly maintenance (clean and lube chain, etc.) - did find that a couple of my links might be a bit sticky - wonder if this is the cause? A sticky link causing the der to pull tight and then release quickly? Don't know. Don't have an extra 10-speed chain to test against.

I still suspect an issue in the freehub, but am trying to chase down other possible culprits. The shop has been good to work with so far, but as I put a different crank/bottom bracket on the bike, they are a bit crippled as they will only troubleshoot on the stuff that came on the bike.

Lots of pics of my weekend adventure ride on the Farley over at my blog...


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

dougmint said:


> I am 6'1" and 33 inch inseam. I was thinking of getting a 19.5" farley, but some people say they run small. Any advice on what you'd recommend for a size?


I'm 6'1" as well, but 34 inseam. I went with the XL and had them throw a 120mm stem (I think) on the bike to get it to feel like it fit me right. They do seem to be a bit small feeling.

You really need to get on one in each size to see what feels right to you.


----------



## BigWickerJim (Sep 16, 2012)

I had the same issue. The mechanic at my shop figures the stock grease they put in the freehub does not work well in cold weather. He swapped it out for something else and I haven't had the same issue since.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

dougmint said:


> I am 6'1" and 33 inch inseam. I was thinking of getting a 19.5" farley, but some people say they run small. Any advice on what you'd recommend for a size?


I'm 6'3" w/33" inseam and went XL.

I'd do the XL if I were you & adjust the stem accordingly if need be.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

dougmint said:


> I am 6'1" and 33 inch inseam. I was thinking of getting a 19.5" farley, but some people say they run small. Any advice on what you'd recommend for a size?


Like the previous poster, I'm 6'3" with a 34" inseam. I got the XL, and it seems about right for me (although I'm far from an expert on what's a good fit).


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

dougmint said:


> I am 6'1" and 33 inch inseam. I was thinking of getting a 19.5" farley, but some people say they run small. Any advice on what you'd recommend for a size?


I am 6 and 2 or 186 in centimeters, and I am very happy with 19,5 / L size with 100mm stem. 
Try to get test ride.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

SkiSoini said:


> I am 6 and 2 or 186 in centimeters, and I am very happy with 19,5 / L size with 100mm stem.
> Try to get test ride.


For sure get a test ride if you can.

My buddy has a Large that I rode for about an hour on the trail. Felt too cramped for my liking. Glad I went xl. To each their own.


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

About the glang and the gong .... 
The free hub is greased with sticky grease, and will not let the spring release the nails freely when it gets cold. I have pulled of mine (Jackalope hub) and cleaned it, and lube it with 5-40W motor oil for the winter. 
One of the shops are doing the same thing to anyone having the same problem.
The service is very easy to do:
-take out the cassette
-pull of straight out the freewheel
-clean the nails and spring
-lube it
Assemble back.
This is at least as it goes with the Jackalope hub (Farley 8). It seems it is the same with Farley 6.
Please correct if I mistaken.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw this today on the Facebook Farley page. Just thought I'd share. 





My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

SkiSoini said:


> About the glang and the gong ....
> The free hub is greased with sticky grease, and will not let the spring release the nails freely when it gets cold. I have pulled of mine (Jackalope hub) and cleaned it, and lube it with 5-40W motor oil for the winter.
> One of the shops are doing the same thing to anyone having the same problem.
> The service is very easy to do:
> ...


I do wonder if there are other things causing the issue as my LBS pulled the freehub, cleaned it, replaced the bad pawl, and lubed it with a thinner grease and it's still making the same noises. I'm just not sure what else could be causing the issue. This weekend I think I'll take apart and relube the bottom bracket and crankset, make sure the peddles are tight, and probably take apart and clean the rear der (maybe sticky jockey pulleys?) as well as more closely inspect the chain for stuck links.

Here's the kicker - I now have a mystery squeak as well. Doesn't happen all the time, just sometimes - peddling or not - seems to be coming from the front, but who knows?

Frustrating. I guess that's part of being a commuter, though. The bike gets used and abused so things break down much more quickly.


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, but let´s say that there is a free hub issues, as I learned today, that the grease so called "freeze point" is -7C so, if you ride in lower temperatures, makes sense to lube it with better lube/oil/grease. 

Ofcourse, you might have other issues, being a commuter (as I am also) so there might be other causes to noises also  

I have changed once the bottom bracket bearing for the knocking voice (obvious consumable part and again cheap & easy to change). Also the jockey pulleys I have replaced and check the pedals also.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

SkiSoini said:


> Ok, but let´s say that there is a free hub issues, as I learned today, that the grease so called "freeze point" is -7C so, if you ride in lower temperatures, makes sense to lube it with better lube/oil/grease.
> 
> Ofcourse, you might have other issues, being a commuter (as I am also) so there might be other causes to noises also
> 
> I have changed once the bottom bracket bearing for the knocking voice (obvious consumable part and again cheap & easy to change). Also the jockey pulleys I have replaced and check the pedals also.


I pulled the Ride cranks and factory RF BB for a Turbine and RF BB with Enduro bearings almost on day one, so I don't think that the BB is the issue, though I do want to investigate further as I have destroyed bearings in shorter amounts of time before. The pedals are a good possibility as I'm using some cheapies and I very well could have not tightened them down all the way when I last swapped them over from my egg beaters.

The fact that the noise sometimes comes with a feeling like the chain is skipping keeps me thinking it is something in the freehub. I want to pull it off again and take a closer look to see if there are any signs of wear or grinding. I'm just wondering if, because I had a pawl that was all chewed up on the face, if the ratchets in the hub body itself are likewise chewed up and causing slippage. Certainly something that the shop would be less inclined to fix when I had it in given the time crunch I had at the time.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

What travel Bluto are you guys going with, the 100mm? Would a 120 screw up the handling?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> What travel Bluto are you guys going with, the 100mm? Would a 120 screw up the handling?


I did the 100mm because that's what comes on the Farley8. I figured the engineers probably had a good reason for it...

Also, I have 120mm on my fuelex8 & figured I wouldn't need that much travel on the hardtail. More isn't always better I guess.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I did the 100mm because that's what comes on the Farley8. I figured the engineers probably had a good reason for it...
> 
> Also, I have 120mm on my fuelex8 & figured I wouldn't need that much travel on the hardtail. More isn't always better I guess.


That's what I was thinking. Merlin Cycles has Bluto's on sale for $515 I think it is, but the 100mm is out of stock. They do have 120's. I know the air spring is interchangeable, but there goes the savings...
Have you ridden yours yet?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> That's what I was thinking. Merlin Cycles has Bluto's on sale for $515 I think it is, but the 100mm is out of stock. They do have 120's. I know the air spring is interchangeable, but there goes the savings...
> Have you ridden yours yet?


Not yet. Planning on a ride this Saturday tho.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hope the weather is good for ya!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Hope the weather is good for ya!


As of now, forecast is mostly sunny & 30°. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, just picked my bike up from the shop again - decided to drop it off as if there is a freehub issue, I wanted it on my service record. Anyway - I was mistaken, last time they did not change the pawls, just cleaned and regreased. 

Today they did replace the pawls and retention spring (4.99), re-lubed with a lightweight lube, and put on a new chain as well as I was at 90% on the oem one. I've only ridden it for a half mile or so, but no clunk or clank at this point and I took every chance I could to hammer it. I'll give it a few more miles and will see how it goes. 

If you have a clunk in the back end... take it to the shop and have them replace the pawls and regrease rather than just regrease.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

They charged you for parts? Shouldn't it be covered under warranty? 
I have a 42t Wolf Tooth GC on the way so I'll be removing the cassette to install it. Guess I should take a look at the pawls while I have it apart. What grease did they use? 
Seems like a lot of hub issues going on. Makes me a little nervous.
Mine hasn't made the clunk/skipping thing for quite a while and I have ridden down to 15 degrees. Hopefully there won't be any surprises when I open it up.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Given that I had put in some heavier grease prior to the cold coming on, when it was super wet out, I wasn't going to argue the five bucks for the pawls. I'm not sure what grease they ended up using, though. I should have asked. The mechanic did say that the hub is the same, basically, as what they speck on a lot of their mid-high mtb bikes and that the pawls are designed to fail well before damaging the ratchet in the hub body and for 5 bucks, I don't feel bad if I have to replace them once a season. 

The chain - I was a bit upset by just because they didn't call me before putting it on, but I knew it was about time for a new one. I've never gotten more than a couple of thousand miles out of an OEM chain and this one had close to 3100 on it since Oct 8 when I got the bike.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Good to know about the pawls. 5 bucks to replace them is a lot better than replacing the hub. 
Sounds like you got your money's worth out of the chain!


----------



## SkiSoini (Nov 9, 2014)

Great service from your LBS, mine did the same thing here in Finland ! 
In my mind there is no "Freehub issue" going on, there is just normal maintenance procedure to be done, IF you plan to ride in cold weather. As I wrote earlier, in my understanding, the original grease can handle down to -7C. 
I opened it, and it is a bit sticky stuff, but should work forever in warmer temperatures. 
BUT if you go colder, pull it out, put some good oil/grease to nails/fingers and spring, and off you go, especially if you are making noises already. 
Good shop will tell you this and do it for you  

Sarma has very high end grease on their (free)hub as I understood, they rate the grease down to -40C. That is great for Fatbike hub


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

You guys think this would be a good hub grease?
Products - Lubriplate


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Or maybe this one. Good to minus 20. Might not be low enough for you Alaskans!
Low-Temperature MP Lithium Grease - UltraLube lubricants


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I already have a tube of this for the motorcycles. Good from 0 to 300 F. We don't get too many days below 0 around here.
Waterproof Grease | Bel-Ray Company, Inc


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm thinking a good gun grease might be a better idea. Best Gun Grease: Top Lubricant Reviews in 2015! - Bullseye Nation


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

r1Gel said:


> Awesome. Just what I was hoping this bike would be.


If you want to demo one, you know who to call


----------



## Lebatek (Mar 17, 2009)

dougmint said:


> I am 6'1" and 33 inch inseam. I was thinking of getting a 19.5" farley, but some people say they run small. Any advice on what you'd recommend for a size?


I'm 5'11 with a 32" inseam, and went with the 19.5 Farley 8. I have a 17.5 Trek Slash and they both seem to fit very similarly. The 17.5 Farley felt cramped. Although I did put a slightly shorter stem on the Farley, mostly because I prefer the way a bike steers with shorter stems.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Got some fenders hooked up. 

(Blame Tapatalk for the upside down pics.)


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice. ...now where's the Bluto review? !


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Nice. ...now where's the Bluto review? !


Was planning to ride today, but the weather got into the 40's and the trails were closed. Unfortunately for me, this means I can't ride until next weekend at the earliest. Weather permitting...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Crap. You do realize I'm waiting for for your glowing review so I can rationalize another purchase!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Crap. You do realize I'm waiting for for your glowing review so I can rationalize another purchase!


Blah blah "game changer" blah blah "well worth it" blah blah "should've done it sooner"...

There you go. Haha


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha, I knew you wouldn't let me down!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This bike brings back my sense of exploration and wonder.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Sweet pic! Where is that?


----------



## WORKINMAN.315 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the inspiration... Just mounted some D-5's on mt farley 6. Mostly good except for the front der. Looks like you converted to 1x10? Not sure how else to make it work.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

WORKINMAN.315 said:


> Hey, thanks for the inspiration... Just mounted some D-5's on mt farley 6. Mostly good except for the front der. Looks like you converted to 1x10? Not sure how else to make it work.


. Keep an eye on the d5 once it expands- this poster had clearance issues with the chainstay http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/2015-trek-farley-6-8-fat-bikes-918667-39.html#post11685820 my LBS tried one for me and it was too close for comfort on the F8


----------



## WORKINMAN.315 (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh well, plenty of room up front... Maybe I'll settle with a d-5 to break the trail up front, and a d-4in the rear.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

not2shabby said:


> Crap. You do realize I'm waiting for for your glowing review so I can rationalize another purchase!


It's a suspension fork. Not a particularly high end one, despite the price. Fat Reba. It does what it's supposed to do. But it's the only real suspension fork in existence right now. That alone justifies it for me. Rigid is a deal breaker. If they release a fat Pike, I'll likely upgrade.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anyone setup the Farley 6 with a 29+ wheelset and have pictures? thinking about this but wanted to see if it has been done.

thanks


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tadraper said:


> Has anyone setup the Farley 6 with a 29+ wheelset and have pictures? thinking about this but wanted to see if it has been done.
> 
> thanks


When I had trek tech support on the phone I specifically asked this, and the answer was no...

Trek likes to poo poo things. I'm guessing its probably a liability thing for them? Who knows.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

I would say it's less of a liability and more that the things just don't fit in the Farley frame. 29x3 Knards are taller than 3.8 26s, more like the 4.8 Bud and Lou. B+ is going to be a much better option. I had planned to do up a set of B+ for true hardpack singletrack, but after riding the Farley in my final configuration, I abandoned that idea. Not necessary.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

francois said:


> This bike brings back my sense of exploration and wonder.


Is that the right size for the rider? Or just a dropper seatpost?

Chris.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> The final upgrade to my 2013 Farley is complete. A set of HED Big Deal Carbon Wheels with Industry Nine Hubs and Industry Nine spokes, built by Industry Nine. They call them the Big Rig's in this configuration. I'm now at 24lbs 6oz's and I don't see myself getting much lighter. This thing is a blast to ride with the new wheels. The wheels dropped the bike 4lbs 1oz. What a game changer!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 949610
> ...


are you serious. X0 RD and x7 shifters.... you need a better shifter to take advantage of the great RD


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

i want a Farley 8 and go blaze up and down trails with it. they look sooo fun.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

My brother just picked up a Farley 8 for 2400 bucks, real nice bike. I took it for a little spin and the bluto is nice, I own a boris and having the fork makes a difference.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Installed the Wolf Tooth 42t the other day and pulled the freehub off for inspection. It looks pretty good I think. 




Finished installation. 

Haven't tested it out yet, woke up the next day with the flu.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like the same freehub as my Fuel EX- steel-right?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

feeler,
thinking my Farley 8 may be my gateway drug, and I may pick up a king khan.

how's the market for a L farley 8, set up tubeless, with a rock shock reverb post, 65mm race face stem, 760 thompson bar?


I will put in classifieds if I decide to sell, just getting feel on the farley thread...

Thx!
Wade


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

holiday said:


> feeler,
> thinking my Farley 8 may be my gateway drug, and I may pick up a king khan.
> 
> how's the market for a L farley 8, set up tubeless, with a rock shock reverb post, 65mm race face stem, 760 thompson bar?
> ...


OK,
Posted in Classifieds.

Cheers,
Holiday


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

holiday said:


> OK,
> Posted in Classifieds.
> 
> Cheers,
> Holiday


You might also want to post it on the Facebook group "fatbike trader". I know there was a guy looking for a large Farley 8 a couple of days ago.


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

Aceldama said:


> You might also want to post it on the Facebook group "fatbike trader". I know there was a guy looking for a large Farley 8 a couple of days ago.


went there, says no posts ever, maybe I missed it and found the wrong one?
W


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

holiday said:


> went there, says no posts ever, maybe I missed it and found the wrong one?
> W


Try this:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/fatbiketrader/?ref=br_tf


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

Hola Holiday, 

I am quite interested in your Faley 8 and sent you a PM.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Brief update: Been riding mostly commute for the past two weeks after the nice vacation I had over the holidays where I was riding anything and everything I could get under my tires. I've been rolling tubeless during that time with no issues. For the commute I generally run 15 to 18PSI and they are holding well with no apparent loss of pressure. The Hodags still feel a bit wonky on off-camber stuff - particularly when one gets into the rut that the bikers make in the trail and as you start to climb out the front tire, specifically, seems to slip and catch oddly - though maybe not as much as when toobed. I'm debating on whether I should change out the front for something different. I have a Mission sitting around the garage - 120TPI - or I was thinking about maybe trying to pick up a Bud or Nate for the winter. 

I have noticed that now that we are getting some single digit temps and with the bike sitting outside all day that the brakes feel a bit different than in warmer temps - not sluggish per se, but more like it just takes a bit more force to pull the levers. Might be all in my head or it might be due to bigger gloves. Not sure. 

The freehub issue seems resolved overall. I get a clunk on occasion, though since I had the pawls replaced I've heard it maybe twice. 

Lastly, had another wreck on Tuesday, so a few new scratches to add to the collection. The bike certainly is starting to show the wear and tear of being the daily commuter ride. To my eye, the patina of good use on a bike is about the sexiest thing in the world.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I've noticed the HuDu's slip a bit on off camber stuff with higher pressures too. I run 10 to 12 psi on pavement and it seems like plenty. YMMV. I think the Vanhelgas might have more side grip, they look pretty aggressive. Don't know if rolling resistance is higher though. 
I checked my free hub a few days ago when I installed the Wolf Tooth 42t and it looked good to me. I wiped out most of the stock grease and regreased it with Bel Ray waterproof axle grease I use on the motorcycles. We'll see how that works out. I haven't had the clunk for quite a while now. 
Scratches. ..yeah, I've got a few from the trails. I keep telling myself it's a dirt bike! The only way to keep them perfect is to not ride them. Ain't happening!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Put these on my Farley 6 today.
















The picture of them installed didn't come out very well, it makes the blue almost look purplish.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

WORKINMAN.315 said:


> Hey, thanks for the inspiration... Just mounted some D-5's on mt farley 6. Mostly good except for the front der. Looks like you converted to 1x10? Not sure how else to make it work.


 Try spacing the crank right. Then use a extender der mount. Start there.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I love this bike more every time I ride it.

Snow was 2-3" deep. It was a heavy, wettish snow. When riding on virgin snow (you can hear it packing, almost a muted velcro sound), the Hodags were very predictable and stable. I was running 8.5 psi front and rear. 
When I hit any sloppy, slushy or otherwise watery snow, the Hodags would slip pretty good. I never had to walk any hills (some are short little heart rate spikers) but I was slipping.

I did develop a strange "Crinding" (Grinding/creaking) noise half way through the ride. It ONLY happened when applying a good amount of force to the pedals, like when climbing a hill. IT went away when under moderate/light strain, and when I spun backwards to check to see if it made the noise. I will have to look into that tonight!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm going to call a machine shop tomorrow to see if they will make some spacers to run a Bluto with the stock hub. It may be cost effective to get several sets done at once. Anyone interested?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> I'm going to call a machine shop tomorrow to see if they will make some spacers to run a Bluto with the stock hub. It may be cost effective to get several sets done at once. Anyone interested?


Depending on price I'd be interested.


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

not2shabby said:


> I'm going to call a machine shop tomorrow to see if they will make some spacers to run a Bluto with the stock hub. It may be cost effective to get several sets done at once. Anyone interested?


With the forces imposed by fat tires, I think if you convert to front suspension a thu axle is best used.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

trailnimal said:


> With the forces imposed by fat tires, I think if you convert to front suspension a thu axle is best used.


Bluto is a thru axle. The stock hub will accommodate said thru axle, you need the spacers for the added width.


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

BigVaz said:


> Bluto is a thru axle. The stock hub will accommodate said thru axle, you need the spacers for the added width.


Just remembered by build is with origin8 hubs, and I don't think they will accommodate the thru axle.....good idea you have. Wish I could use it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, the 6 has a straight 1 1/8 steerer tube with a 1 1/2 to 1 1/8 reducer crown race. Can't be used with the Bluto. Will any 1 1/2 inch race work or does it have to be FSA to match the bottom bearings? 

On another note. ..if you trimmed your front brake line kinda short to work with the stock fork, you may find it's too short to work with the Bluto. The caliper gets moved down considerably. 
Don't ask how I know. ....


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Ok, the 6 has a straight 1 1/8 steerer tube with a 1 1/2 to 1 1/8 reducer crown race. Can't be used with the Bluto. Will any 1 1/2 inch race work or does it have to be FSA to match the bottom bearings?
> 
> On another note. ..if you trimmed your front brake line kinda short to work with the stock fork, you may find it's too short to work with the Bluto. The caliper gets moved down considerably.
> Don't ask how I know. ....


Race Face crown race on mine.

Sucks about the brakes homie...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Race Face crown race on mine.
> 
> Sucks about the brakes homie...


Been doing some more searching and it seems Cane Creek's will work too. FSA is back ordered everywhere.

Yeah....another 40 bucks for a new hose... I can barely use it if I swap the stock stem and bars back with all the spacers above the stem. I had no idea the Bluto lowered the caliper so much.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm probably going to ditch the fsa ano blue headset for a black one. Not sure which one I'll go with yet tho?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Still waiting for the machine shop to finish the spacers. Gotta order the crown race and new hose. I doubt if I could ride it much with these ergos. It'd kill my neck! 
Hopefully have it done for the weekend.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

What are the spacers costing you?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure yet. He said between 80-100. I called a bunch of shops before I finally found one that would make them. Seems they don't want to mess with one off projects. I didn't bother asking about doing a run of 10 or 20 since you were the only person who showed any interest. 
A little pricey but still cheaper than a new hub/relacing I'm sure. Plus I can switch back to the stock fork if I ever want to. 
If I had any patience, I'd wait for Hauck or someone to come out with some cheaper. I did email Hauck and he replied he was too busy to do the Bontrager hubs right now. Bummer.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah that's cheaper. You'd be looking at $110 ish for just the hub.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah and then the front hub wouldn't match the rear. ...mo' money!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Spacers got finished today. Now I have to wait for the crown race to come. Dayum. 




They fit perfectly


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Not sure yet. He said between 80-100. I called a bunch of shops before I finally found one that would make them. Seems they don't want to mess with one off projects. I didn't bother asking about doing a run of 10 or 20 since you were the only person who showed any interest.
> A little pricey but still cheaper than a new hub/relacing I'm sure. Plus I can switch back to the stock fork if I ever want to.
> If I had any patience, I'd wait for Hauck or someone to come out with some cheaper. I did email Hauck and he replied he was too busy to do the Bontrager hubs right now. Bummer.


Did the machine shop use the drawing for the spacers that was posted on this forum months ago??? Or did they do all their own measurements.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I took a chance and used that drawing from back on page 9 since he posted pics and they work perfectly. If I had the means to churn out a bunch of them, I'd do it.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Somebody needs to step up and market these things. Very Nice!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> I took a chance and used that drawing from back on page 9 since he posted pics and they work perfectly. If I had the means to churn out a bunch of them, I'd do it.


What did you do to space out the rotor??. Did you just use flat washers. Just curious.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

You need one of these too. Looks like I won't need any washers behind the disc. You do have to run a 180mm disc though. I'd already done that. 
http://www.amazon.com/White-Brothers-Snowpack-Brake-Adapter/dp/B00882JQ8E


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> Somebody needs to step up and market these things. Very Nice!


I was disappointed Hauck didn't have time for the Bontrager hubs. He has kits for Hope, Salsa and I-9. Guess that's keeping him busy.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I found a Cane Creek 1.5 inch crown race locally last night and put the Avid front brake back on so I could get the riser bars back on too. Just finished a little test ride around the hood and hit all the bumps I could find. All I can say is, me likey! Can't wait to hit a trail and give it a proper test. With the LT Thudbuster, it's almost like having full squish! 
I canceled the order for the crown race, and ordered some slick honey instead. Now to get the hose for the SLX'S and get a fender on the Bluto and I think I'm done with the mods. Finally getting over this nasty cold too; time to ride!


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

No joke, I haven't even ridden mine since putting the bluto on.

Finally getting out tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Have fun! I'm gonna hit a trail either tomorrow or Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

*new stuff for my 6*


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

zeb said:


> View attachment 960263


Care to share a little context here?...


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Parts list on pic:
Salsa Makwa carbon fork
Salsa 2 thrubolt front hub
I9 170mm rearhub (sparepart)
Nextie 65mm rim

I have been riding since august I9 rear hub and Nextie 65 rims (one the very first made) with Jones fork until
1St of Dec 2014 when my fibule broke resulting 2 fractures in commuting accident.
This new front end build is just another experiment,hope it rides better than previous
On-one carbon fork set up than i didi not like at all.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally got out today! 

Really need to air up the fork, I think? Bottomed out a few times so I kept the lockout on for most of the ride. Hopefully I'll really get to test the fork out next time I ride.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Finally got out today!
> 
> Really need to air up the fork, I think? Bottomed out a few times so I kept the lockout on for most of the ride. Hopefully I'll really get to test the fork out next time I ride.


might be the temperature. i know RS forks are severely affected by cold air.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

ThomasF said:


> might be the temperature. i know RS forks are severely affected by cold air.


Naw, this thing is mushy sitting in my basement too...


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

@ zeb


zeb said:


> This new front end build is just another experiment,hope it rides better than previous
> On-one carbon fork set up than i didi not like at all.


From the above you fitted an On-One fork to your Farley 6, can I ask how simple it was.
Was it a straight swap or did you need to change the headset.
The On-One fork has a 1 1/8 straight steerer and I think I read somewhere the Farleys is the same. Can you confirm?

What didn't you like about it that made you change.

Thanks for any info


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

MrPeaski said:


> @ zeb
> 
> From the above you fitted an On-One fork to your Farley 6, can I ask how simple it was.
> Was it a straight swap or did you need to change the headset.
> ...


I know from just installing a Bluto that the 6's stock fork is a straight 1 1/8 steerer tube with a 1 1/2 to 1 1/8 reducer crown race. I imagine just swap the fork and you're good to go.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

If i remember right On One carbon fork had of sketchy steering charchter ,however front was set up with BLF tire,another thing i did not like.I sold complete front end after 3 rides.It was on 1st generation Farley.
I bought crown race 1 1/8-1,5 and had suitable front wheel from my Mukluk.
On One is 135 mm RDS fork.Check your front wheel disc spacing.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

zeb said:


> If i remember right On One carbon fork had of sketchy steering charchter ,however front was set up with BLF tire,another thing i did not like.I sold complete front end after 3 rides.It was on 1st generation Farley.
> I bought crown race 1 1/8-1,5 and had suitable front wheel from my Mukluk.
> On One is 135 mm RDS fork.Check your front wheel disc spacing.


Looks like it would be a straight swap for the stock fork, don't like the sound of 'sketchy steering' though.
Only really thinking about it as apart from the orange gfx its a nice looking fork and I might be able to lose a bit of weight off the front.

Thanks for the info guys, will keep thinking for the time being.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Who else has gone tubeless with the Hodag/Mulfut combo? Any issues or challenges? I've been running mine for a month now and apart from a slow leak after changing pressure, which seems to have been resolved by adding a touch more sealant and gluing my valve stems in place, it's been a good experience. One thing I noticed after my last low pressure ride is that on the sidewall I have many threads showing through and sealant has seeped out along these threads. 

I'm used to the threads showing as I've seen that on all my Surly tires after running them at low pressure, but I've always run the cheaper Surly 27TPI tires so was somewhat surprised to see this on the higher TPI Hodag. 

At this point I figure that I will be able to get the rest of this winter and hopefully a full summer of riding out of these tires before I have to get new ones. This would be about par for the course. Last April I put a Knard on the rear of my Pugsley and by September it was bald enough that I had to retire it. My biggest challenge is finding a durable, fairly light, tire that rolls well on asphalt, but yet has enough grip for riding the trails. Surprisingly the Knard fit the bill on many of those fronts. 

The bike's growing on me still. I still get the occasional clunk from the freewheel and am still trying to adjust my riding style to the unique characteristics of this bike, but we are melding quite a bit better.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Just ride Hodags till they die.There are lots of tires coming out in the spring time and i am sure that there will be discount prices as well due expanding fat tire markets.
Check Halo Nanuk as an option for a affordable allrounder.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! Sealant seeping out between the threads on the sidewalls?! That would freak me out a bit.
No issues with the HuDu's like that, but I'm sure you have tons more miles on your bike.
My sidewalls have had some pretty good scuffs from sliding off of rocks and stuff, but no threads showing.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

zeb said:


> Parts list on pic:
> Salsa Makwa carbon fork
> Salsa 2 thrubolt front hub
> Nextie 65mm rim


Took a test ride easy recovery style.
Headtube needs to shortened a little bit


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

side pic:


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Wow! Sealant seeping out between the threads on the sidewalls?! That would freak me out a bit.
> No issues with the HuDu's like that, but I'm sure you have tons more miles on your bike.
> My sidewalls have had some pretty good scuffs from sliding off of rocks and stuff, but no threads showing.


Approximately 2.75K since October when I got it. I wouldn't have noticed the seepage there except for the fact that I used Orange Seal and so have these really nice orange lines on the sidewall. Oh well. Not too worried about it as I know the thread showing on the side is fairly common.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

blockphi said:


> Who else has gone tubeless with the Hodag/Mulfut combo? Any issues or challenges?


Did mine mid October shortly after buying the bike. No issues at all.
Probably the easiest non UST tubeless I've used.
I've had a couple of threads come out but no leaks. So far haven't had to add any extra sealant.

My Method:
First thing I did was leave the rim liner in place, but run a layer of electrical tape around the outer edges of the rim to cover up the holes, then Gorilla tape up to the edge of the 'slope!?' (not the bead channel) and over the rim tape. I could only get 48mm wide so did 2 layers over lapping the ends by about 6". Use a hot poker to pierce the valve hole. Aired up with a tube for a couple of hours to seat the beads and compress all the tape.
Break one bead to remove the tube then fit Stans valve without the core. Second bead popped on with a track pump at about 20psi.
Used a big syringe and a piece of tubing to inject 8oz Stans sealant fit valve core, inflate to about 15psi and did the 'Stans shake'.

Haven't had any leaks, or apparent loss of pressure. Been using from a low of around 5psi to a high of about 12psi.

Hope this helps anyone else


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

I put a set of Jackelopes tubeless with stock HODAGS last week and really happy with that, tomorrow the MAKWA forks is going on, bike should weight about 27.5 after that, I am at 29.1 right now. (2015 Farley 6)


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

New project coming soon


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

n/a


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

This was me on Sunday, trying to ride in an old ski track. I guess the snow was around 6" deep. Some areas (4"?) I had no troubles at all, just breezed through it. Throw a couple of extra inches in there and I was beaten. The snow was deep enough here to hold the bike upright for the photo.

(And about 200 m later I had a blow-out in my tubeless Jackalope / Hodag combo rear wheel and ended up pushing the bike a half mile home. Probably running the pressure too low searching for grip.)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Had an awesome ride this morning in the North York Moors, really love the way this bike handles everything thrown at it! 










Pulling gaps.










Just fooling around.










A celebratory stance!










A hidden beer at the end of our ride.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know if a Specialized Fatboy fork will fit on the Farley 6 without changing any other parts? The specs are 135mm QR with tapered carbon 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 steerer, 185mm long. It's a good colour match for the Farley 6 as it's black with blue detailing whereas the On-One fork isn't as it's black with orange, there's someone selling the Specialized fork as they've upgraded to a Bluto but I need to know if it will fit before considering it further.

John


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Anyone know if a Specialized Fatboy fork will fit on the Farley 6 without changing any other parts? The specs are 135mm QR with tapered carbon 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 steerer, 185mm long. It's a good colour match for the Farley 6 as it's black with blue detailing whereas the On-One fork isn't as it's black with orange, there's someone selling the Specialized fork as they've upgraded to a Bluto but I need to know if it will fit before considering it further.
> 
> John


Stock fork steerer isn't tapered. You'll need a crown race.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Stock fork steerer isn't tapered. You'll need a crown race.


Is that difficult to do? I'm assuming not as I'm seeing the Bluto which a few people have fitted is also tapered.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Not difficult. Just a different sized ring that goes on the bottom of the head tube. It's like a $13 part.


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Anyone know if a Specialized Fatboy fork will fit on the Farley 6 without changing any other parts? The specs are 135mm QR with tapered carbon 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 steerer, 185mm long. It's a good colour match for the Farley 6 as it's black with blue detailing whereas the On-One fork isn't as it's black with orange, there's someone selling the Specialized fork as they've upgraded to a Bluto but I need to know if it will fit before considering it further.
> 
> John


It will probably change the GEO of the Farley because the Axle to Crown on the Farley I believe is a longer fork (suspension corrected for 100mm suspension fork). I think the Specialized fork would make the geometry steeper by about a degree on the headtube and seattube.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

That would make an already twitchy bike even more of a handful.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks very much for the responses, it sounds like I'd be better sticking with what I have.

John


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a set of jack elopes mounted tubeless, and a MAKWA fork on my Farley 6, went from 33# to 28.1#.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Not difficult. Just a different sized ring that goes on the bottom of the head tube. It's like a $13 part.


Actually, it's pounded down on the steering tube of the fork. A piece of pipe (PVC or whatever you can find the right size) makes getting it on easier. It does take some force to get it down the last 1/2 inch or so. Might be trickier putting one on a carbon fork, I dunno.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> Actually, it's pounded down on the steering tube of the fork. A piece of pipe (PVC or whatever you can find the right size) makes getting it on easier. It does take some force to get it down the last 1/2 inch or so. Might be trickier putting one on a carbon fork, I dunno.


Same difference. Bottom of head tube / steering tube of fork. It ends up in the same position. I'm good at delivering blunt force, so I didn't consider it being difficult...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

FT251 said:


> View attachment 962131
> 
> 
> I got a set of jack elopes mounted tubeless, and a MAKWA fork on my Farley 6, went from 33# to 28.1#.


Looks good. How much lighter are the Jackalopes than the Mulefuts?
Can you tell any difference in ride quality of the fork?


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have not rode the fork yet, but it is a pound lighter than stock, we weighed both today. The wheels made a big difference especially going tubeless too, saved a solid 2.5 + pounds on wheels and tubeless. I immediately felt an improvement in the wheels, bike felt more responsive, accelerated quicker and gave a smoother ride. I think I am all set now!

I am going to Florida soon so will post up what I think after getting some time on it.


----------



## Apache1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone have 90mm rim on their Farley preferably with 4.0 Dillinger tire?
Want to know if it fits and how it performs before making investment.
Thanks


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

6 or 8?
I had CS and Bud 4,8" with 2014 Farley original fork,Mudclearance was OK.


----------



## Apache1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Bluto up front so I concerned with rear clearance.
Thanks


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

With the jackalope's being alloy (for some reason I thought they were carbon) is the only advantage over the mulefuts being easier to go tubeless?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So I had another snow ride today and it started out well...










There aren't many of my friends with fat bikes but the guys I ride with seem generally interested in how they ride.










The little spec on the hill line above my Reverb lever is two of my friends struggling in the snow!




























Still smiling! 










They enjoyed seeing how the Farley rode through the white stuff.





































But shortly after this last photo when the terrain got burley through the woods my back tyre let out all its air. I'm pretty sure the tyre burped as I was only running 8psi in the rear as I was experimenting. The tyre couldn't be inflated again so I reckoned that the Stans that the shop had put in had dried up. (This is the reason I don't use Stans!)

I ended up having to walk the last three miles!

Closer inspection at home revealed that I was right...










As a result of the tyre going flat it did this to my chainstays,










I'm completed gutted as they are the first marks on my bike and we all know that the first are the worst!

Do you think these marks will lead to problems or should I just forget about them and count them as battle scars?...


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Battle scars... all those marks build character. 

Plus, every time you look at them you'll remember your 3 mile walk out of the trail. Soon enough you'll look at them and laugh when you remember.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BigVaz said:


> Battle scars... all those marks build character.
> 
> Plus, every time you look at them you'll remember your 3 mile walk out of the trail. Soon enough you'll look at them and laugh when you remember.


Ha ha thank you that's exactly what I needed to hear. ?


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

deleted


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> With the jackalope's being alloy (for some reason I thought they were carbon) is the only advantage over the mulefuts being easier to go tubeless?


Yes, but they are also lighter too.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Just J said:


> I'm completed gutted as they are the first marks on my bike and we all know that the first are the worst!
> 
> Do you think these marks will lead to problems or should I just forget about them and count them as battle scars?...


Most definitely - those are going to cause the chainstays to fall right off the bike - probably when you are in the middle of nowhere and bombing down a big hill.

A bike without scratches and dents and dirt and character is kinda like the biggest waste of a bike there is. Maybe it is just that I am a jerk, but when I see people post all whiny about a scratch or paint chips I just have to wonder why they have the bike in the first place. These things aren't museum pieces. They are tools and tools should be used and used well.

Since it is aluminum, you're fine. Heck, even if it was steel you'd be fine. Ride it till it dies, man.

Edit - sorry, just in a surly mood this AM as I didn't get a ride in yesterday and don't know if I will tody - winds at 48MPH steady. Not conducive to fun times


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Just J said:


> Ha ha thank you that's exactly what I needed to hear. 😊


Just be glad you weren't running studs as the carnage would likely be worse- carbide wears a lot faster than rubber.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Paochow said:


> Just be glad you weren't running studs as the carnage would likely be worse- carbide wears a lot faster than rubber.


Ha ha true!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

blockphi said:


> Most definitely - those are going to cause the chainstays to fall right off the bike - probably when you are in the middle of nowhere and bombing down a big hill.
> 
> A bike without scratches and dents and dirt and character is kinda like the biggest waste of a bike there is. Maybe it is just that I am a jerk, but when I see people post all whiny about a scratch or paint chips I just have to wonder why they have the bike in the first place. These things aren't museum pieces. They are tools and tools should be used and used well.
> 
> ...


All my bikes get ridden a lot, you can sleep well tonight knowing that! 

Yeah I know, I don't like to whine but I don't like the first scratch either. I'll wear the badge with pride instead.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

By the way, I put a slight ding in the Jackalope but managed to straighten it with a rubber mallet.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Just J said:


> All my bikes get ridden a lot, you can sleep well tonight knowing that!
> 
> Yeah I know, I don't like to whine but I don't like the first scratch either. I'll wear the badge with pride instead.


I hear ya about the first scratch being the hardest. I usually end up with the first scratch on day one of ownership, so...

The ding in the rims would be more concerning to me - that sux.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

FT251 said:


> Yes, but they are also lighter too.


Do you know how much lighter?

Yeah, I'm lazy and don't want to search...


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Do you know how much lighter?
> 
> Yeah, I'm lazy and don't want to search...


I lost 3 pounds going to Jackelopes and tubeless on my Farley 6. The Makwa fork got me one more pound. I was 32 pounds (33 with seat bag and tools) and now I am 28.1 with no tool bag.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

FT251 said:


> I lost 3 pounds going to Jackelopes and tubeless on my Farley 6. The Makwa fork got me one more pound. I was 32 pounds (33 with seat bag and tools) and now I am 28.1 with no tool bag.


Wow, that's actually pretty significant.

I think I just need to lay off the cheeseburgers & beer to lose some weight.

Save some $$$ in the process too...


----------



## Badmovies.org (May 20, 2013)

tpd said:


> This was me on Sunday, trying to ride in an old ski track. I guess the snow was around 6" deep. Some areas (4"?) I had no troubles at all, just breezed through it. Throw a couple of extra inches in there and I was beaten. The snow was deep enough here to hold the bike upright for the photo.
> 
> (And about 200 m later I had a blow-out in my tubeless Jackalope / Hodag combo rear wheel and ended up pushing the bike a half mile home. Probably running the pressure too low searching for grip.)
> 
> View attachment 961612


I'd love to get 2-3 inches of snow to try out my new Farley. It's been great on the spotty mix of ice we had, but motoring through fresh powder would be fantastic.

About your blow-out, had you set your tire pressure after the bike had been outside a while? I've seen marked tire pressure changes from when I set it inside my unheated, but still probably 40 F, garage and after being outside in 15 F.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Badmovies.org said:


> I'd love to get 2-3 inches of snow to try out my new Farley. It's been great on the spotty mix of ice we had, but motoring through fresh powder would be fantastic.
> 
> About your blow-out, had you set your tire pressure after the bike had been outside a while? I've seen marked tire pressure changes from when I set it inside my unheated, but still probably 40 F, garage and after being outside in 15 F.


We just got about another foot of fresh over the weekend (Rochester, NY). Lots of shoveling, and not much riding. X-C ski time now!

I stored the bike in my basement, which is about 50-some degrees, and it was about 15° to 20° outside. I did not re-check the pressure outside, as I forgot my pressure gauge. I was using the 'thumb gauge'. I'll have to take the gauge next time (and a damn pump). My feeling is that I went too low, even lower than I thought, with the pressure towards the end of the ride. My fault. I'm hoping that's the reason and that it's not something inherent with my tubeless conversion.

There was a chart floating around a while ago about the amount of pressure drop you get when heading out into the cold. Lemme see if I can find it... Ah, here it is:
Tire Pressure and the Cold: Bontrager?s PSI Conversion Chart Will Keep You Inflated This Winter

Cheers,
Toby.


----------



## Tetseya (Apr 24, 2012)

*2015 Trek Farley 6*

Absolutely love my Farley 6, had it since december 2014. I have not felt this way about a bike since purchasing a Mongoose MTB in 1992. It's comfy for a fully rigid bike and climbs like a goat. I am in North Alabama so I don't get snowy conditions to ride in but I hit the trails, fire roads, dirt roads and its a ride with a smile. Not sure if want to go back to the skinnies.

My upgrades/changes so far: Bontrager Carbon Fiber Handlebars, Lizard skin 3.2 grips, Mucky Nutz Fat Face front fender, Dave's Mud Shovel for rear fender. tubeless set up using Orange Seal sealant. I used Orange Seal tape for front rim and worked fine, I didn't wrap the rear well so it didn't take well and re taped using 3M/Scotch tough duct tape#L255, it sealed properly and had no problems. I followed this guy instruction with the exception of the tape and sealant. I later found the transparent duct tape he used is at Walmart Mart, I will use it next year when I redo the tubeless set up. 
Tubeless Fatbike Conversion Update | Cycles In Life

Future upgrades/changes: maybe Bluto, 24t or 26t Race Face Narrow Wide 64bcd chainring for a 1x10 set up and carbon seatpost and Shimano brakes for sure. 
The tubeless set up is a much better feel than tubes and the pic is in southern Tennessee.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Anyone know if a Specialized Fatboy fork will fit on the Farley 6 without changing any other parts? The specs are 135mm QR with tapered carbon 1 1/8 to 1 1/2 steerer, 185mm long. It's a good colour match for the Farley 6 as it's black with blue detailing whereas the On-One fork isn't as it's black with orange, there's someone selling the Specialized fork as they've upgraded to a Bluto but I need to know if it will fit before considering it further.
> 
> John


Fork is to short and it will drop the front end 1".

Salsa Makwa is the only fork that is correct length


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Apache1 said:


> Anyone have 90mm rim on their Farley preferably with 4.0 Dillinger tire?
> Want to know if it fits and how it performs before making investment.
> Thanks


I have a set of Hed 88m with the 4.0 Dillinger tires and love thme.


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Fork is to short and it will drop the front end 1".
> 
> Salsa Makwa is the only fork that is correct length


I have the MAKWA and it fits great.


----------



## McWrenchy (Oct 21, 2014)

For all those wondering, Mulefuts work awesome tubeless. On the Sun Rims site, they specify that they're intended to be run tubeless. One wrap of gorilla tape and I was able to seat the Hodags with a floor pump. Haven't burped, and even held pressure through December when I wasn't riding it due to holidays and crap.


----------



## McWrenchy (Oct 21, 2014)

Recently did a 1 x 10 a la Wolftooth. Totally the way to go. Shifting is okish bottoming out the b screw, but I have a Oneup Rad cage on order that should be here any day now.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Which cassette did you upgrade to? Did you swap in a 16 t?


----------



## McWrenchy (Oct 21, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Which cassette did you upgrade to? Did you swap in a 16 t?


I went with an XT, though I seriously considered just grinding the pins out of the stock cassette. And yes, I used a 16. OneUp also makes all that stuff, and it's a little cheaper (they give you the 16 with the 42), but I like that Wolf Tooth is made in USA.


----------



## McWrenchy (Oct 21, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Looks good. How much lighter are the Jackalopes than the Mulefuts?
> Can you tell any difference in ride quality of the fork?


Jakalopes are less than a pound lighter than the Mulefuts. I think the Mulefut is an excellent rim, and totally tubelessable. However, Jackalopes only need regular stans tape for tubeless, and have dt spokes (I think). Stock wheels (Mulefut) have whatever chinese spokes and require gorilla tape.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Fork is to short and it will drop the front end 1".
> 
> Salsa Makwa is the only fork that is correct length


I've abandoned the idea although I thought I'd seen people running an On-One carbon fork on the Farley? I'm still a bit confused though, what type of fork does the Farley come with in terms of tapered or non-tapered? I fancied the Specialised fork as it looked like I could get it fairly cheap and it suited the bike plus I was curious to see if it would make much difference. The Makwa is more than a little pricey for that so will stick to the original fork and low tyre pressures.

Speaking of sizes, is anyone considering 27.5+ or 29+ as summer wheels? Which is closer to the original wheel size? My original plan was the Farley was just a winter bike but I was out tonight and the conditions were more summer like (mostly dry, not much in the way of mud) and the bike was still a lot of fun to ride particularly on a rooty downhill section that's a bit iffy on the FS 29er. I've no idea what the 3in tyres are like though, on paper they seem a good idea with a bit less size and a bit faster for the drier conditions but on the other hand the Farley's stock wheels seem good even in the dry conditions and I suspect the lack of speed is more due to my fitness than the tyre size.

John


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I've abandoned the idea although I thought I'd seen people running an On-One carbon fork on the Farley? I'm still a bit confused though, what type of fork does the Farley come with in terms of tapered or non-tapered? I fancied the Specialised fork as it looked like I could get it fairly cheap and it suited the bike plus I was curious to see if it would make much difference. The Makwa is more than a little pricey for that so will stick to the original fork and low tyre pressures.
> 
> Speaking of sizes, is anyone considering 27.5+ or 29+ as summer wheels? Which is closer to the original wheel size? My original plan was the Farley was just a winter bike but I was out tonight and the conditions were more summer like (mostly dry, not much in the way of mud) and the bike was still a lot of fun to ride particularly on a rooty downhill section that's a bit iffy on the FS 29er. I've no idea what the 3in tyres are like though, on paper they seem a good idea with a bit less size and a bit faster for the drier conditions but on the other hand the Farley's stock wheels seem good even in the dry conditions and I suspect the lack of speed is more due to my fitness than the tyre size.
> 
> John


Hi John.

Good choice skipping the carbon fork because come summer your going to want the Bluto especially since you found out how much fun these bikes can and are on dry conditions.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone running carbon hoops on the Farley? Considering a set of 65mm for summer with I9's. But wondering if its really worth it lol


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well how do you like the combo?


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

I have not found better fatbike wheelset for my trails.


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

Tomorrow is my first fat bike race. The weather is going to be a balmy 27, with some snow. I'm looking forward to giving it a try. I installed a set of XT brakes last weekend and have only ridden them a few times to get them broken in. It really is amazing how nice they feel.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been riding mine for a little over a year and love them almost as much as I love the Bluto.










Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Oops wrong picture.










Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

mtb_Frk said:


> Tomorrow is my first fat bike race. The weather is going to be a balmy 27, with some snow. I'm looking forward to giving it a try. I installed a set of XT brakes last weekend and have only ridden them a few times to get them broken in. It really is amazing how nice they feel.


What sort of race is it? I need to get around to changing the brakes on my Farley to SLX's or XT's although they've not been bothering me as much recently as I haven't been on the SLX equipped Fuel for a while, the difference was very noticeable then.

I did a CX race on the fat bike at the weekend and was surprised to find despite thinking my fitness was worse at the moment and the track being dry (and thus not suited to the fat bike), I was actually faster than I was on the full suspension bike last year. I find the fat bike impressively consistent, it's not great for high speeds but it pretty much will do the same speed with similar effort regardless of the conditions.










John


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

JohnMcL7 said:


> What sort of race is it? I need to get around to changing the brakes on my Farley to SLX's or XT's although they've not been bothering me as much recently as I haven't been on the SLX equipped Fuel for a while, the difference was very noticeable then.
> 
> I did a CX race on the fat bike at the weekend and was surprised to find despite thinking my fitness was worse at the moment and the track being dry (and thus not suited to the fat bike), I was actually faster than I was on the full suspension bike last year. I find the fat bike impressively consistent, it's not great for high speeds but it pretty much will do the same speed with similar effort regardless of the conditions.
> 
> ...


It's a mountain bike race, should be about two hours of racing. The park set up a groomed loop that is about 5 miles. This is the first year that they have groomed for fat bikes, and have even made up fat bike loop trail signs. So that is encouraging that they will continue to offer a groomed trail in the future.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone interested in my carbon Makwa fork for there Farley ?

Looks like I'm going to put a bluto on both bikes if I sell the carbon fork

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## DrWario (Feb 21, 2015)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Anyone interested in my carbon Makwa fork for there Farley ?
> 
> Looks like I'm going to put a bluto on both bikes if I sell the carbon fork
> 
> ...


Very interested, I have a Farley 6. Is this swappable? Price?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Anyone interested in my carbon Makwa fork for there Farley ?
> 
> Looks like I'm going to put a bluto on both bikes if I sell the carbon fork
> 
> ...


Will it work with the stock hub on the Farley 6?? If so Im very interested. Shoot me a price.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm virtually positive the makwa is 135mm


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

BigVaz said:


> I'm virtually positive the makwa is 135mm


Nope, carbon fork is 142 x 15mm

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Robg68 said:


> Will it work with the stock hub on the Farley 6?? If so Im very interested. Shoot me a price.
> 
> My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


You need to see if you can swap out the end caps.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Nope, carbon fork is 142 x 15mm
> 
> Marty-MJ
> www.garagescene.net


<<<<<<pwnd...


----------



## DrWario (Feb 21, 2015)

Has anyone considered the TwinSix fat fork? Looks like the A2C is good (483mm)


----------



## sowleman (Jul 22, 2006)

Just received my Twin 6 fork will be installing tomorrow, the rake is a little more then I would like. For snow riding and occasional summer it should be fine. I will post some pictures and review as soon as possible


----------



## DrWario (Feb 21, 2015)

sowleman said:


> Just received my Twin 6 fork will be installing tomorrow, the rake is a little more then I would like. For snow riding and occasional summer it should be fine. I will post some pictures and review as soon as possible


Awesome, let us know. Will be very interested in hearing how it turns out and if/how handling is affected


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

sowleman said:


> Just received my Twin 6 fork will be installing tomorrow, the rake is a little more then I would like. For snow riding and occasional summer it should be fine. I will post some pictures and review as soon as possible


With added rake, does that add to the wheelbase, increasing stability/lowering the twitchiness a bit?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes it will increase the wheel base and as far as stability that is hard to tell.

The bigger question is the changes in the head tube angle how will that effect the overall steering.

Last winter I worked with the guys at Trek and they said the closest fork to stock would be the Mukwa and I can confirm it worked flawlessly for 500 miles last season including spring and early summer.

In the past years on any bike I've owned I have never put a shorter fork on a bike so I can honestly say I'm not sure how it will handle.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

So the Twin6 is a little shorter?

That would make the HTA a little bigger, right? And that generally means twitchier. But then the wheelbase gets lengthened with a slightly longer rake, generally making it more stable. Interesting paradox here.

More rake, while slightly lengthening the wheelbase, also moves the wheel upward/higher very slighty, further affecting the HTA, making it higher a bit, again.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> So the Twin6 is a little shorter?
> 
> That would make the HTA a little bigger, right? And that generally means twitchier. But then the wheelbase gets lengthened with a slightly longer rake, generally making it more stable. Interesting paradox here.
> 
> More rake, while slightly lengthening the wheelbase, also moves the wheel upward/higher very slighty, further affecting the HTA, making it higher a bit, again.


Don't forget the BB bracket is going to be lower (possible pedal strikes) and the seat tube angle is also going to increase which will put more weight on your hands.

My wife's still has here 1990's GT Zaskar and when I rode it right before winter I almost killed myself because I am no longer used to the steering (head angle).


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Good call on the BB. Probably not good to shift weight forward for snow riding. Your whole body angle will face the ground a shade more.

Ha, yeah even when I switch my own bikes sometimes I'm not used to it.


----------



## sowleman (Jul 22, 2006)

I decided to make the purchase after talking to the guys at Twin 6. I was concerned on the geometry change at first. After the first ride! Wow. my opinion it woke the bike up! Started at 32 lbs stock.
Upgrades
Tubeless, bontrager XXX carbon bar, Stem, seatpost, absolute black oval, XO1, shimano SLX brakes
Ti railed saddle. 28.1 lbs
Twin 6 fork 26 1/2 Lbs.
Next purchase whisky rims should another 1.5 pounds off.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been running the WT 42t cog with the stock cassette for a few weeks with the 11t removed to try out 1x to see if it worked for me. I liked not having the FD and the gear range would be fine if I had the 11t back but I didn't like the chainline when on the 42t (running a 30t RF NW) and the fact it would drop off if I backpedaled at all, so I did a little research on the RF Ride crank to see if I could improve the chainline. The Ride crank has 3 2.5mm spacers on the outside of the BB that can be swapped around to make adjustments. All 3 spacers were on the drive side of my bike, so I moved 2 of them over to the non drive side to move the chainring over toward the BB. Now the chainline looks perfectly straight when in 5th gear(slightly favoring the lower gears) and looks much less stressed when on the 42t. 
Oh, I also upgraded to an XT cassette with a WT 16t cog replacing the 15 and 17t and a new chain to get the 11t back and a RADR cage so I could back out the B screw to improve shifting in the higher gears. The results were very good. Shifting is nearly as good as stock; a little rough going from the 19 to the 16 but not bad. Hopefully it'll get better with break in.
New cassette and 16t.








Ready to go back on the bike.








2 spacers moved from the drive side. Bike is upside down....A stand is in my future!








One spacer left behind with the red one that should NOT be moved.








All back together and working well. I may tweek the B screw out a bit more and see if the shifting improves in the 19-16-13-11 range.








I also put 3 tokens in the Bluto and took the air spring out, cleaned off the gooey, sticky red grease and lubed it up with Slick Honey. Awesome improvement! I tried it with 80 lbs of air and it's much more compliant over the small bumps but still firm deeper in the travel. Sorry....I didn't take any pics doing that, wanted to get done and ride!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Dillinger 5 on rear, works....
I have a 2014 Farley that has 3.8 Knard tires on it. I'm not crazy about those tires and I had an event to go to yesterday, so I installed my Studded Dillinger 5 on the rear. I already have a Surly 4.8 Bud on the front. At 20 lbs psi (to seat the tire) it fit, but it wouldn't even move in the frame. Lowering the psi to 6 it spun freely, EXCEPT for one high spot that just barely hit. The studs would go tick, tick, tick for about 6 inches of the tire. I deflated and rotated the tire 180° and re inflated. It was better, but had 3 inches of tick. I deflated and rotated the tire 90° and re inflated, same thing. I left it and went to my event and rode it for 2.5 hours. I even pumped it up to 7.5 psi at the event and it worked fine. Today I re installed the Knard and checked everything out. There is only one small scrape on the bike about 1 mm deep from the studs hitting. I did notice that the Dillinger 5 is more out of round than I thought it would be, about 3/16 in fact. That's why I was deflating and rotating to double check that. At the event I talked with a long time bicycle mechanic about it and he said that's not unusual to have these tires out of round like that. I know that without the studs it never would have hit at all, so I just might buy a Dillinger 5 unstudded for summer. Unless I find something I like better. 
I just wanted to share my findings in case anyone else is thinking 4.3 for the rear.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Have you had the tire on for very long? When I tried a used D5 on a Farley and it rubbed a ton.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Paochow said:


> Have you had the tire on for very long? When I tried a used D5 on a Farley and it rubbed a ton.


Maybe you had too much air in it, like I said at 20 psi it was so tight it wouldn't move, but at 7 psi it was fine. I only rode it for the 4 hour event, but it was fine.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys my brother is thinking of selling his Farley 8, completely stock. Has about 20 miles on it,size Medium.

Riding in the snow is not his cup of tea and was thinking of buying a Fuel.

How much do these go for used?


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> Maybe you had too much air in it, like I said at 20 psi it was so tight it wouldn't move, but at 7 psi it was fine. I only rode it for the 4 hour event, but it was fine.


I only had it up to 10psi, but the tire had seen a few months of use on a 90mm which I'm guessing stretched it a bit. The LBS tried a new D5 and it fit fine- no issues.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Not2Shabby,

From Trek my bike was set up with one 2.5mm shim on the drive side and two 2.5mm on the non-drive side and I have no issue with chain drop on my combo.

Race Face Narrow Wide 30 tooth and a One up 42 on a Sram X9 PG1070 Cassette with the 17 tooth removed.

On a side note: Thank you for posting this as I forgot I need to set up my other bike with 3 on the non-drive side and 1 on the drive side.



not2shabby said:


> I've been running the WT 42t cog with the stock cassette for a few weeks with the 11t removed to try out 1x to see if it worked for me. I liked not having the FD and the gear range would be fine if I had the 11t back but I didn't like the chainline when on the 42t (running a 30t RF NW) and the fact it would drop off if I backpedaled at all, so I did a little research on the RF Ride crank to see if I could improve the chainline. The Ride crank has 3 2.5mm spacers on the outside of the BB that can be swapped around to make adjustments. All 3 spacers were on the drive side of my bike, so I moved 2 of them over to the non drive side to move the chainring over toward the BB. Now the chainline looks perfectly straight when in 5th gear(slightly favoring the lower gears) and looks much less stressed when on the 42t.
> Oh, I also upgraded to an XT cassette with a WT 16t cog replacing the 15 and 17t and a new chain to get the 11t back and a RADR cage so I could back out the B screw to improve shifting in the higher gears. The results were very good. Shifting is nearly as good as stock; a little rough going from the 19 to the 16 but not bad. Hopefully it'll get better with break in.
> New cassette and 16t.
> 
> ...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

No problem! I just thought it might be helpful to someone searching for info on setting up a 1x with either the Wolf Tooth or One Up 42t cog.
It's kinda weird that your bike was set up the way I changed mine to. Evidently the spacer placement is up to the guy putting the bike together.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I took my Farley out for a nice dry(ish) trail ride yesterday and this thing just surprises me just how capable it is as a trail bike. I actually felt that I was hitting stuff harder than I would on my full suspension bike (although it's been a while since I have been on that bike!) and I am definitely able to hit different lines and ride out more technical stuff. I love my Farley and think "Fatduro" is definitely a thing now!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Question: Can a Farley 6 fit a 4 inch tire on 100mm rims, in the rear?

I won a set of Clownshoes at the Fat Bike Birkie, and since I was wanting (not looking to buy, ha) a second wheel set (80mm though), it was a lucky win. Was likely going to just try to squeeze a D5 on the rear onto the Mulefut, but this will give me a nice winter option, if it fits.

Also, I took the Farley out on the stock HuDus for a road ride last night, and after my first winter of fatbiking, that thing practically pedaled itself on the pavement! Last winter (I was on an old Schwinn MTB) and going to my cross bike in the spring, I was pumped to keep around 17mph. But even on my fatty I was around 17mph pretty easily and consistently. Can't wait to get brakes on my cross bike!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the HED 85mm rims and its a chain line issue when in the small ring on my bike.

However I now run a single ring and there are no issues.

If your looking for a second set of wheels I have a set of Salsa 3 with holy Darrells for sale cheap.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response.

What tires do you have? 

Could I add a spacer to fix the potential chain line issue, while keeping the 2x?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Dillinger 4.0

And yes you might be up to space it over but I think you still have a clearance issue with the tire itself in the rear triangle

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> Question: Can a Farley 6 fit a 4 inch tire on 100mm rims, in the rear?
> 
> I won a set of Clownshoes at the Fat Bike Birkie, and since I was wanting (not looking to buy, ha) a second wheel set (80mm though), it was a lucky win. Was likely going to just try to squeeze a D5 on the rear onto the Mulefut, but this will give me a nice winter option, if it fits.


I have the 2014 Farley with 80mm rims and I've put the D5's on it for winter. My rear tire DID hit on the overall height, ONLY because it is studded. Only about 3 studs hit. If I had no studs it would have been fine. I made no changes with spacers either and I have no rubs. I think my 2014 is the same as the newer ones. Dillingers specs are:

rim height width
80	750	114
100	746	111


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not sure of the relationship between increasing rim width to overall "wheelset and tire" width, going from D4 on 80mm rims to D4 on 100mm rims. While there is clearance for 10mm on each side, going from the D4 on Mulefuts to the Clown Shoes, will the tire stretch out more than that?

Not having the wheelset built up yet, to be mountable (with hubs and spokes), makes this even more infuriating.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

And unrelated: due to my cross bike needing new brake pads, I threw the 27 TPI HuDus back on the Farley, pumped them up, and have been riding that instead. May just leave my cross bike in the basement, ha.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> I'm not sure of the relationship between increasing rim width to overall "wheelset and tire" width, going from D4 on 80mm rims to D4 on 100mm rims. While there is clearance for 10mm on each side, going from the D4 on Mulefuts to the Clown Shoes, will the tire stretch out more than that?
> 
> Not having the wheelset built up yet, to be mountable (with hubs and spokes), makes this even more infuriating.


Pretty sure if you go with a wider rim and the same tire, the sidewalls get spread out farther(no big surprise there) and the tire isn't as big around the diameter due to being spread out. 
This was a big topic on motorcycle boards years back when the 'standard' shifted from 180mm tires on 5.5 inch rims to 190mm tires on 6 inch rims. Everybody wanted to run the 190's on their 5.5 rims(cause the fatter tires looked cool!), but it altered the tire's profile and changed the bike's handling since the narrower rim pinched the beads closer together than what it was designed for. This made the tire 'taller' and kinda 'tippy' when leaning into corners since the rear of the bike was jacked up a little higher too changing the geo of the bike. Some guys liked it, others, not so much.

In your case, I'd think it would make the tire shorter with a flatter profile and slow steering down by making the bike slacker(for the same given pressure) unless you run 100mm rim up front too. Or then again...it may not even be noticeable.

If it was me, I'd sell the clownshoes and put the money toward some 70mm carbon rims. I plan to ride a lot more than just snow and lighter weight wheels sound good to me.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

I tried to search this thread but to no avail so I hope that I'm not asking a question that has been asked and answered. I was thinking of trying 27+ this summer on my Farley and was wondering if anybody has tried it or if it would even fit? 

Thanks!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I read somewhere, I think in this thread (it's too long/I'm too lazy), that 27+ is the way to go for a skinnier wheelset on the Farley. Would probably be a blast.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just J said:


> I took my Farley out for a nice dry(ish) trail ride yesterday and this thing just surprises me just how capable it is as a trail bike. I actually felt that I was hitting stuff harder than I would on my full suspension bike (although it's been a while since I have been on that bike!) and I am definitely able to hit different lines and ride out more technical stuff. I love my Farley and think "Fatduro" is definitely a thing now!


I'm finding the same, I bought the Farley for winter riding and while it's been great at that I'm finding it to be surprisingly good in the dry conditions as well. I recently did three CX races, the last one was in the dry and relatively flat but I decided to take the fat bike anyway mainly for a laugh but got my best result of the three. I was out on a drier ride the other night and through a twisty rooty section that I thought suited the FS 29er, I set my personal best on the fat bike.

The second CX race was a reasonably big climb (for CX anyway) and then a fast downhill which I also thought suited the full suspension bike as when I'd done the race the previous time it had been able to carry a lot of speed. So out of interest I put together a video comparing the runs on the full suspension and fat bike - the fat bike was quicker despite I'd say my fitness is not great at the moment:






This was the third CX race:






I was amused to hear a few people discussing my bike when it was sitting outside and I was inside registering, the usual 'that thing must weigh a ton', 'those tyres are going to drag horribly' etc. The bike just flew along the grass easily carrying speed and able to get the power down without slipping, after the race there were a few surprised people as I finished in the middle of the field even lapping some of the CX bikes. One person reckoned I'd have been like a rocket on a CX bike but I'm not so sure, I think I'd have been slower as I wouldn't have been able to carry the speed and would have struggled when pedalling hard on the bike due to the lack of grip.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Great story ^^^. I f*cking love this bike!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

sandyeggo said:


> I tried to search this thread but to no avail so I hope that I'm not asking a question that has been asked and answered. I was thinking of trying 27+ this summer on my Farley and was wondering if anybody has tried it or if it would even fit?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think so yet, there's obviously a few 29+ options but few 27.5+ options right now although that would quickly change as it seems an ideal size in that it should fit some standard 29er's and 4in fat bikes better. I was considering the option but I'm not sure now, the 4in tyres still seem fast in the dry and I can get away running my front at very low pressures which I don't think I'd get away with on the 3in tyre. Someone suggested putting a bluto on but that adds a lot more cost and I like being able to run the rigid bike without worrying about the suspension parts.

John


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I don't think so yet, there's obviously a few 29+ options but few 27.5+ options right now although that would quickly change as it seems an ideal size in that it should fit some standard 29er's and 4in fat bikes better. I was considering the option but I'm not sure now, the 4in tyres still seem fast in the dry and I can get away running my front at very low pressures which I don't think I'd get away with on the 3in tyre. Someone suggested putting a bluto on but that adds a lot more cost and I like being able to run the rigid bike without worrying about the suspension parts.
> 
> John


Thanks John. I'm really interested in the 27+ but I think it might be better to wait a little and see what the manufacturers do and also get some time riding my Farley6 in the spring/summer.

My experience has been similar to yours on dry stuff so far - it still feels fairly fast and I still smile a heck of a lot each time I ride it (or look at it for that matter). I thought about the Bluto as well but it is so great the way it is and thus far I haven't ridden and thought to myself "man, I wish I had a suspension fork". I'm really loving this bike!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I'm finding the same, I bought the Farley for winter riding and while it's been great at that I'm finding it to be surprisingly good in the dry conditions as well. I recently did three CX races, the last one was in the dry and relatively flat but I decided to take the fat bike anyway mainly for a laugh but got my best result of the three. I was out on a drier ride the other night and through a twisty rooty section that I thought suited the FS 29er, I set my personal best on the fat bike.
> 
> The second CX race was a reasonably big climb (for CX anyway) and then a fast downhill which I also thought suited the full suspension bike as when I'd done the race the previous time it had been able to carry a lot of speed. So out of interest I put together a video comparing the runs on the full suspension and fat bike - the fat bike was quicker despite I'd say my fitness is not great at the moment:
> 
> ...


Very cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

*My Farley 8 with Borealis rigid fork*









Here is my Farley 8 with a few upgrades. Handlebar, grips, seatpost, fork, brakes and tires. Sits at 27.25 pounds with bottle cage and pedals. I am converting it to 27.5+ for the summer with Nextie carbon 40mm rims and vee tire fatty trax tires. Should be about 23 pounds then.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

dougmint said:


> View attachment 974586
> 
> 
> Here is my Farley 8 with a few upgrades. Handlebar, grips, seatpost, fork, brakes and tires. Sits at 27.25 pounds with bottle cage and pedals. I am converting it to 27.5+ for the summer with Nextie carbon 40mm rims and vee tire fatty trax tires. Should be about 23 pounds then.


Nice! post some pics when you get the 27.5 setup done. Did you go with the carbon fork just for weight reduction? Miss the Bluto sometimes?


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

I did a dirt road ride today with the carbon fork and it was fine. If I ride a bumpy course, I'll put the Bluto back on.


----------



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm 6ft with a 32" inseam, will a 17.5 Farley fit better than a 19.5? I don't have access to both for a fitting in my area of Japan. Any 6 footers out there riding a medium Farley 6 or 8?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

dougmint said:


> View attachment 974586
> 
> 
> Here is my Farley 8 with a few upgrades. Handlebar, grips, seatpost, fork, brakes and tires. Sits at 27.25 pounds with bottle cage and pedals. I am converting it to 27.5+ for the summer with Nextie carbon 40mm rims and vee tire fatty trax tires. Should be about 23 pounds then.


I can't believe how nice that fork looks on the bike. Makes me want to buy one.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Daniel Middleton said:


> I'm 6ft with a 32" inseam, will a 17.5 Farley fit better than a 19.5? I don't have access to both for a fitting in my area of Japan. Any 6 footers out there riding a medium Farley 6 or 8?


I'm 6'3" w/ 32"inseam & ride a XL. The medium will definitely be too small for you.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Daniel Middleton said:


> I'm 6ft with a 32" inseam, will a 17.5 Farley fit better than a 19.5? I don't have access to both for a fitting in my area of Japan. Any 6 footers out there riding a medium Farley 6 or 8?


Same exact dimensions as you, and I have a 19.5 and it fits fine. I did get a shorter stem with more rise but that's because I have a neck issue and can't do the 'attack position' all the time.


----------



## michi3 (Mar 22, 2015)

My Farley8 with Nexties


https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/2479/1800222-dftej3ah6cko-farley22-large.


----------



## michi3 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

michi3 said:


> My Farley8 with Nexties
> 
> 
> https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/2479/1800222-dftej3ah6cko-farley22-large.


Santa?


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Daniel Middleton said:


> I'm 6ft with a 32" inseam, will a 17.5 Farley fit better than a 19.5? I don't have access to both for a fitting in my area of Japan. Any 6 footers out there riding a medium Farley 6 or 8?


6'0" with 34 inseam. 
Do the 19.5.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

DethWshBkr said:


> 6'0" with 34 inseam.
> Do the 19.5.


6'1 here with 34 inseam and I am on an xl and even then had to go with a super long stem to fit right.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I shortened the stem on mine a bit. Went with the 70mm. Still feels good. It's great when you're at speed.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Daniel Middleton said:


> I'm 6ft with a 32" inseam, will a 17.5 Farley fit better than a 19.5? I don't have access to both for a fitting in my area of Japan. Any 6 footers out there riding a medium Farley 6 or 8?


I'm 6'3", 34" inseam, and I have an XL (21.5"). It doesn't fit me right; I somehow need to get more room in the cockpit without making the bike even twitchier. I'd say you should definitely upsize.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

*Farley set up as a 27.5+*







Here is my Farley set up for summer with Nextie 27.5 40mm rims and vee trax fatty 27.5x3.25 tires.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

You took the Bluto _off_ for summer?!

That said, how's the geometry with the Borealis fork? I assume it has a 150x15 axle?


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

I took the Bluto off to try out a lighter more rigid ride. I was thinking that with big tires set up tubeless, with carbon rims, fork and handlebar, that the ride would be good. I haven't tried it on the trails yet, but I have ridden a fully rigid 29er, and this will feel plush by comparison. The Borealis geometry is the same, and it is 150x15.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

That's sweet! Looks like there's not much clearance between the rear tire and seat post tube. 
How much were the wheels if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> Maybe you had too much air in it, like I said at 20 psi it was so tight it wouldn't move, but at 7 psi it was fine. I only rode it for the 4 hour event, but it was fine.


Studs rubbed thoe? As well as dont fat bike tires expand? So you will see more rubbing and sawing into your frame?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

dougmint said:


> with Nextie 27.5 40mm rims and vee trax fatty 27.5x3.25 tires.


Trés cool. That's my dream setup, i.e., a similar secondary wheelset, once I get my fat bike as my only bike (...some day...).


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

solarplex said:


> Studs rubbed thoe? As well as dont fat bike tires expand? So you will see more rubbing and sawing into your frame?


Not a BIG rub, just a slight tic, tic. After 4 hours it went away and is fine.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> Not a BIG rub, just a slight tic, tic. After 4 hours it went away and is fine.


I guess its the rear. Could probably not run those edge studs as well.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm sorry, what size tire was that - D4 or D5?


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

not2shabby said:


> That's sweet! Looks like there's not much clearance between the rear tire and seat post tube.
> How much were the wheels if you don't mind my asking?


You can price it out yourself. Components were Salsa hubs, and Nextie 40mm carbon hookless rims. DT competition double butted spokes (32 2x), and brass nipples, plus I had the LBS build it. Light and bombproof.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

not2shabby said:


> That's sweet! Looks like there's not much clearance between the rear tire and seat post tube.
> How much were the wheels if you don't mind my asking?


It's just the angle of the picture. Plenty of clearance.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

*Bikes Direct carbon fork*

Has anyone checked out the Bikes Direct carbon fork? It's 150x15 TA...

FREE SHIP 48 STATES* Fat Bike FULL CARBON FORKS Tapered Carbon Steerer, Thru-Axle


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd said:


> Has anyone checked out the Bikes Direct carbon fork? It's 150x15 TA...
> 
> FREE SHIP 48 STATES* Fat Bike FULL CARBON FORKS Tapered Carbon Steerer, Thru-Axle


to short

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is possibly a silly question but are there any issues changing the brakes to Shimano SLX? Is it worth putting a bigger rotor on the front at the same time?

I've worn out the DB1's and my original plan was to put SLX's on as I prefer the feel of them on my other bike however as I haven't ridden it in a while the Avid's haven't been bothering me as much.

John


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> This is possibly a silly question but are there any issues changing the brakes to Shimano SLX? Is it worth putting a bigger rotor on the front at the same time?
> 
> I've worn out the DB1's and my original plan was to put SLX's on as I prefer the feel of them on my other bike however as I haven't ridden it in a while the Avid's haven't been bothering me as much.
> 
> John


That's exactly the setup I have now. Had to go with a 180mm front on the Bluto; used the ice tech rotors front and rear. Love the SLX'S, much better than the DB1's. I had issues with them after about 50 miles. The front would work ok for a while then start getting grabby, next it would pulsate like riding a jackhammer. Clean with IPA and it would be ok for a ride or two, then back to same issues. 
Go for it. I found the best price at Merlin Cycles on sale.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> That's exactly the setup I have now. Had to go with a 180mm front on the Bluto; used the ice tech rotors front and rear. Love the SLX'S, much better than the DB1's. I had issues with them after about 50 miles. The front would work ok for a while then start getting grabby, next it would pulsate like riding a jackhammer. Clean with IPA and it would be ok for a ride or two, then back to same issues.
> Go for it. I found the best price at Merlin Cycles on sale.


Thanks, how do you find the 180mm up front?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't gone over the bars yet! It does seem stronger, but it's easy to modulate once you get used to it. Plus having the Bluto soaking up some of the energy by compressing. Haven't had any problems with it locked out though. I think you'll like it.
It's nice being able to adjust your levers exactly where you want them too.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Not to mention, the SLX's have only squeeled one time after hauling the bike to the trail and getting road salt on the rotors from spray off the car. Other than that, they've been quiet as a mouse even when wet riding in snow.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have to admit the Avid's having been that bad as they seem to have a reputation for being noisy which mine haven't, my main issue with them is it feels like it needs more effort to pull the lever whereas with the SLX brakes you have an immense amount of control with very little effort which is useful when bouncing down a hill at speed.

I guess I'd need an adapter to fit the large 180mm rotor on the stock fork.

John


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Question: have any of you weighed the tubes that came with your Farley? Mine were Maxxis branded.

Anybody else?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I have to admit the Avid's having been that bad as they seem to have a reputation for being noisy which mine haven't, my main issue with them is it feels like it needs more effort to pull the lever whereas with the SLX brakes you have an immense amount of control with very little effort which is useful when bouncing down a hill at speed.
> 
> I guess I'd need an adapter to fit the large 180mm rotor on the stock fork.
> 
> John


Yes, you'll need a adapter to run a 180 up front.

I thought the Avid's were ok too....till they weren't!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Question: have any of you weighed the tubes that came with your Farley? Mine were Maxxis branded.
> 
> Anybody else?


Mine are Maxxis brand too. 3.8 to 5.0. Heavy as all get out. I haven't weighed one, but I bought a Qtubes lite 2.7-3.0 to keep in the frame bag in case of emergency(running tubeless) and it's about 1/3 the weight of the Maxxis.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I have to admit the Avid's having been that bad as they seem to have a reputation for being noisy which mine haven't, my main issue with them is it feels like it needs more effort to pull the lever whereas with the SLX brakes you have an immense amount of control with very little effort which is useful when bouncing down a hill at speed.
> 
> I guess I'd need an adapter to fit the large 180mm rotor on
> 
> John


Plus they're mohr purdy.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Question: have any of you weighed the tubes that came with your Farley? Mine were Maxxis branded.
> 
> Anybody else?


Just a little difference.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Plus they're mohr purdy.


Are those centrelock rotors?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Mine are Maxxis brand too. 3.8 to 5.0. Heavy as all get out. I haven't weighed one, but I bought a Qtubes lite 2.7-3.0 to keep in the frame bag in case of emergency(running tubeless) and it's about 1/3 the weight of the Maxxis.


I've been wondering what the inner tubes are, I've been surprised not to have had any punctures despite the low pressure so they must be pretty tough. I've got a couple of Schwalbe SV13J or whatever their fat inner tubes are called as spares which I'm hoping work as well.

John


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Are those centrelock rotors?


No, 6 bolt floating rotors. I think floaters cool better and resist warping.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd recommend going with 24" tubes for fatbike use. They are slightly lighter than the 26" version and don't overlap as bad when overinflated. The 26" tubes really stretch out over time and after a tire change it two they really need to be aired down to fit correctly in the tire.

I've been using the Specialized tubes 24" x 2.4-3.0 presta stem and they work great. Only weigh 230-235 grams each.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

not2shabby said:


> No, 6 bolt floating rotors. I think floaters cool better and resist warping.


Not to poop on your parade - but those are not actually floating rotors. They are two piece, but not floating.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

DethWshBkr said:


> Not to poop on your parade - but those are not actually floating rotors. They are two piece, but not floating.


True. My bad, these are floaters.
mountain bike floating rotors - Bing Images
I do think the 2 piece cool better than the solid type.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Any way to make the stock better? Like better pads? Rotors? Larger rotors with new brackets?


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Has anyone tried to fit a Ground Control on the rear of a Farley?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Oops, I fibbed about them being ice techs too. They're actually these.
shimano rt76 rotors - Bing Images
A little cheaper than the ice techs, but work fine for me.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> Has anyone tried to fit a Ground Control on the rear of a Farley?


I'd be surprised if it fit.. The GC's are larger than a Dillinger 5, and in my experience D5's only fit when new and not stretched out.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Ah, OK. It looked pretty close to a D5 but I couldn't tell if it was bigger.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Took my Farley out today for a moors ride and had a blast during the first half of the ride, my confidence on this thing is sky high and it definitely flatters the rider. It's so much fun, loves controlled slides and is a match for my friends full suspension bikes. However, I have finally found something that it isn't good at - clay mud, once those tyres clag with mud it adds a good 30lbs to the bike, it doesn't shed the mid easily and leads to a very sketchy ride! I suppose a bike has to have one weak area but the Farley rips everywhere else I've found!


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Just J said:


> Took my Farley out today for a moors ride and had a blast during the first half of the ride, my confidence on this thing is sky high and it definitely flatters the rider. It's so much fun, loves controlled slides and is a match for my friends full suspension bikes. However, I have finally found something that it isn't good at - clay mud, once those tyres clag with mud it adds a good 30lbs to the bike, it doesn't shed the mid easily and leads to a very sketchy ride! I suppose a bike has to have one weak area but the Farley rips everywhere else I've found!


Found the tires do the same for me in a very small ride. Clog with clay and don't clean out and its a toboggan.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got my Farley back from the shop yesterday after taking it in nearly two weeks ago for a series of hairline cracks on the drive-side of the rear MuleFut rim. They ended up putting a Jackalope wheel on for me and...it's awesome. Maybe it was just joy at being back on the Farley again, but last night I went for a ride and was quite happy with the new wheel. 

This AM I set it up tubeless with an Origin8 Devist8er UL tire - a floppy-arsed, hard to seat tire and, get this, using only a floor pump was able to get the bead to seat and pumped with no hassle at all. I was shocked as I've read so many horror stories about trying to tubeless any of the Vee manufactured tires and when I had tried to tubeless the Devist8er with the MuleFut previously, it was impossible with my floor pump. 

Getting prepped up to hit the trails again tonight. 

It is a fun bike, that's for sure


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Not2Shabby, your pic is gone, what was it?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Doh! I deleted it from Photobucket by mistake. It was a pic of the Maxxis and Qtubes next to each other.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

No one has just got shimano rotors and aftermarket pads for the avids? Thinking this will help the squealing.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

solarplex said:


> No one has just got shimano rotors and aftermarket pads for the avids? Thinking this will help the squealing.


I don't think it's the rotors because I ran the rear Avid rotor with the SLX caliper for a while and it worked fine, no noises. My OCD compelled me to get a matching rotor for the rear though. You could try different pads; that would be the cheapest route. Not sure what pads to suggest.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Had a couple of sweet rides this weekend. I ended up taking Saturday off after a great ride on Friday night after work. The trails are mostly dried up and riding like they do in late May. But there was some mud, so Saturday I washed the bike and swapped rear tires. Before I took the Farley in to the shop I threw a 27TPI Nate on it just to see if the bead was destroyed as the guy I bought my lot of tires from a month or so back thought that it was a foldable as well. It's not... Anyway, the shop installed that tire and, while I love the Nate for traction, it's not so hot for commuting. Long story short, I mounted up a Devist8er UL on the Jackalope rim and it was so dead simple I couldn't believe it. Mounted and bead set with just a floor pump and held air with no sealant overnight. So I decided to go ride it on some rooty, gnarly stuff, trying to get it to burp or lose air and no go. Kept all the pressure through it all. Impressive.

Then I made the mistake of adding sealant. Not sure, but when I got up this AM, the tire was flat. Aired up no issues, so I hit it with some soapy water to see if I could figure out where it was leaking. Looks like a couple of spots at the bead. So I pumped it up to 30 or so and let it sit while finishing getting ready for the ride, then dropped it back down to 17 or so. Seems to be holding now. I'll head out at lunch to check to be sure.

So far I really like the Jackalope wheel. It feels good and solid whereas the MuleFut under my butt sometimes felt a bit noodly - oh, wait, that's because the dang thing was cracked...the rim, no my butt.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice! How much lighter is a Jackelope than a Mule fut?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure. I think published weights put the MuleFut at 830 grams for the rim and Mike Curiak got an average weight of 860 per rim - so heavier by a bit.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

So they went full fat with aluminum..... Now carbon 27.5 fa(s)tbikes?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Solarplex - Where did you find this ?


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's the Trek 2016 lineup:

Fat Bikes | Leisure Lakes Bikes

Some observations:

-197mm rear spacing
-Looks like the high-end models are 27.5 on a new 120tpi hodag tire.
-carbon model
-The Farley 5 is running on some new tire called the Barbegazi, 26x4.7


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

So the 5 is basically the 6 but a deore rear, shimano brakes, and 4.7" tires. For less money than the 6

The 7 is not there but its a 1x10, the new 4.7 tire, and a carbon fork. Will probably be more money than the 6.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe they just didn't list all the bikes yet? Seems odd that there's only one 4.7 tire optioned bike listed.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

A guy said the 7 is on the dealer site.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

In just looked at em on a dealer site as well, pretty cool stuff coming down pike.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Is this the first 27.5x4" bike?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

solarplex said:


> Is this the first 27.5x4" bike?


Yes


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool, dont have my 6 at work today, what would be the od? Pushing 33" rolling.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

197mm rear end? 27.5" wheel ?!?!

Anyone want to buy a lightly used 2015 XL Farley 8?


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

solarplex said:


> So they went full fat with aluminum..... Now carbon 27.5 fa(s)tbikes?


If I interpreted the stuff I saw correctly, the frames are all adaptable between 27.5 x 4 and 26 x 5. I guess they are spec'ing different size wheels on different models, though.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

I was hoping Trek would introduce a Carbon Farley and if this is true, sign me up..


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

Trekmogul said:


> I was hoping Trek would introduce a Carbon Farley and if this is true, sign me up..


I'm Aluminum Farley frame is pretty light. I'm guessing the carbon one would save 1/2 pound.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Deep Thought said:


> If I interpreted the stuff I saw correctly, the frames are all adaptable between 27.5 x 4 and 26 x 5. I guess they are spec'ing different size wheels on different models, though.


AND 29 x 3, all 3 sizes have the same roughly 30" OD 770mm ish


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.northcentralcyclery.com/2016-trek-farley-the-future-of-fat/

Heres more specs, a 24" one as well.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

What's the advantage of 27.5 x 4? I thought people were going 27.5 and narrower for lighter weight/quicker handling for summer.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> What's the advantage of 27.5 x 4? I thought people were going 27.5 and narrower for lighter weight/quicker handling for summer.


Would be the same as a 26x2.1 vs a 27.5x2.1, rolls over easier, faster, so on


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

They better make this available as a frameset...


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm waiting for the 29 x 3.8 version.....lol

TBH, with Giant not having a fat bike and being all-in on 27.5...I would have expected them to come out with this first

There are going to be a LOT of 2015 Farley's for sale


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

When are these bikes likely to hit the market? Fall 2015?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

solarplex said:


> Would be the same as a 26x2.1 vs a 27.5x2.1, rolls over easier, faster, so on


Ok, guess I was assuming they'd have the same side wall height and be heavier than 26x4.


----------



## sowleman (Jul 22, 2006)

BigVaz said:


> They better make this available as a frameset...


Later in the year


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard August, September and October depending on the model.



tpd said:


> When are these bikes likely to hit the market? Fall 2015?


----------



## Wickedfoes (Dec 9, 2013)

bdundee said:


> Yes


What about Pivot LES?


----------



## Wickedfoes (Dec 9, 2013)

sowleman said:


> Later in the year


Off course a frameset will be available. Although the warranty dept. might burn through them before the hit the market.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Wickedfoes said:


> What about Pivot LES?


Quote Originally Posted by solarplex View Post
Is this the first 27.5x4" bike?

I didn't know you could buy a Pivot less complete bike with a 27.5 4.0 tire. Link please?

Will it fit it of coarse it will many will including mine.


----------



## Wickedfoes (Dec 9, 2013)

bdundee said:


> Quote Originally Posted by solarplex View Post
> Is this the first 27.5x4" bike?
> 
> I didn't know you could buy a Pivot less complete bike with a 27.5 4.0 tire. Link please?
> ...


Fits all fat/plus wheelsizes (26 X 3.8, 26 X 4.8, 27.5+ and 29+) via Swinger II dropout system, without geometry compromises - See more at: Les Fat | Pivot Cycles | Performance Redefined


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Wickedfoes said:


> Fits all fat/plus wheelsizes (26 X 3.8, 26 X 4.8, 27.5+ and 29+) via Swinger II dropout system, without geometry compromises - See more at: Les Fat | Pivot Cycles | Performance Redefined


I said it will fit but you cannot buy a complete pivot less with 27.5 x 4.0 tires. The question was asked if this was the first 27.5 4.0 bike (not frame). Pretty much any bike that will fit a Bud or Lou should fit a 27.5 x 4.0 tire. Of coarse you can't buy the Trek yet either but it is the first complete listed.

p.s. that link says nothing about 27.5 4.0 tires.


----------



## Wickedfoes (Dec 9, 2013)

bdundee said:


> I said it will fit but you cannot buy a complete pivot less with 27.5 x 4.0 tires. The question was asked if this was the first 27.5 4.0 bike (not frame). Pretty much any bike that will fit a Bud or Lou should fit a 27.5 x 4.0 tire. Of coarse you can't buy the Trek yet either but it is the first complete listed.
> 
> p.s. that link says nothing about 27.5 4.0 tires.


Unlike most others the pivot geometry adjusts to the appropriate tire size.

Altough your bike will easily fit the 27.5 geometry is not optimized like it can be on the pivot. The pivot is far more versatile then most other fat bikes.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Wickedfoes said:


> Unlike most others the pivot geometry adjusts to the appropriate tire size.
> 
> Altough your bike will easily fit the 27.5 geometry is not optimized like it can be on the pivot. The pivot is far more versatile then most other fat bikes.


We don't even know what the 27.5 4.0 actual diameter is yet. I'm guessing close to a Bud an Lou. Anyways this is all way off topic and I agree the pivot is the most versatile and I lust over it daily.


----------



## INEVTBL (Sep 10, 2012)

Trekmogul said:


> I was hoping Trek would introduce a Carbon Farley and if this is true, sign me up..


I was hoping Trek would introduce a full suspension Farley.....Please Trek...Pretty Please.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

bdundee said:


> We don't even know what the 27.5 4.0 actual diameter is yet. I'm guessing close to a Bud an Lou. Anyways this is all way off topic and I agree the pivot is the most versatile and I lust over it daily.


 Looks pretty tall in this picture


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

bcriverjunky said:


> Looks pretty tall in this picture
> View attachment 980049


I agree, the way it fills up Bluto maybe it's closer to a 29 plus diameter.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

*NIB Trek Farley8 Blowout Deal*







With the new Farley's right around the corner and my LBS still having one NIB that he did not sell, I made him a offer and Waa laaa


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Trekmogul said:


> View attachment 980233
> With the new Farley's right around the corner and my LBS still having one NIB that he did not sell, I made him a offer and Waa laaa


Congrats!!! Your gonna love it!!

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

What front derailer did everyones 6 come with? Website says x5, mine came with an x0.... Cool stuff


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

solarplex said:


> What front derailer did everyones 6 come with? Website says x5, mine came with an x0.... Cool stuff


Mine also came with an XO front dérailleur. It was only on the bike for a week then I switched to a NW Raceface 30 tooth chainring.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Nobody's talking about how the 9.8 is coming with the new carbon wheels? They're called "Wampa"


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

solarplex said:


> 2016 Trek Farley - The Future of Fat - 27.5x4, Carbon & Kids! - North Central Cyclery - Bikes, Parts, Repair, Bicycle Shop
> 
> Heres more specs, a 24" one as well.


What happened to the 6 and 8?
I was hoping for a 27.5 Farley 6 with a carbon fork, something along the lines of the Spec Fatboy base model (around $2k)
That said, the 9 is on my lust list!
Noticed just now that the above link says the 5 has a carbon fork. Everywhere else on the web that the Farley 5 is listed says it has an aluminum fork. So which is it?


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

r1Gel said:


> What happened to the 6 and 8?
> I was hoping for a 27.5 Farley 6 with a carbon fork, something along the lines of the Spec Fatboy base model (around $2k)
> That said, the 9 is on my lust list!
> Noticed just now that the above link says the 5 has a carbon fork. Everywhere else on the web that the Farley 5 is listed says it has an aluminum fork. So which is it?


Its aluminum if it looks like the farley 6 fork. The fatboy looking one on the 7 is carbon


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Robg68 said:


> Mine also came with an XO front dérailleur. It was only on the bike for a week then I switched to a NW Raceface 30 tooth chainring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah so the RF blue isnt the cyan as i suspected.... 30 tooth eh... I may do the same and 32 my 29er.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I noticed both the new 5 and 7 both come with front hubs spaced at 135 x 5, but the 7 comes with a 150 front fork. Spacers?


----------



## dpac996 (Sep 3, 2011)

*2015 Farley 6 upgrading to Bluto Fork: Please help with wheel options*

I've landed a near new Bluto fork. Want to try it on the Farley 6 (size L) , which I like- Bike is all stock (Hodags/ SunRingle Mulefut) only thing is I converted to all tubeless (easy as pie with 2.88" wide gorilla tape).

LOVE the way the bike handles/ feels.

I'm looking for suggestions, tips, lessons learned, etc.

My other bike is a '13 29er Stumpy FSR...I like the Farley so much I'd rather ride it...only thing is, not surprisingly, the FSR is much more forgiving in the rocks and generally bombing down-hills without fear of bouncing off the trail.

PSI 3.8 Hodags about 10-12. Much less and I HATE fighting the low PSI self steering.

I'm hoping the Bluto will improve the handling over the real rough stuff.

I learned on a full rigid (Gary Fisher super caliber in sea sick green) and rode them for years so my old "sea legs" are coming back to me on the Farley...I did get a little lazy with moving the the FSR 29ers and do like what they have to offer....sigh

Any help is much appreciated!

Dave


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

You need a new hub for the front. That, or you need spacers, which may or may not exist for the Bontrager hub. Not sure where you live, but I would look at grabbing a Salsa hub that comes in at 135 and takes adapters/spacers so you can easily swap between snow and not-snow riding.

Else you could snag a 150 hub and just build up a separate wheelset for the Bluto. Again, swapping may not be a big deal if you don't want to take off the Bluto.

Though the new line of Farleys seem to be coming with the 150 forks, specifically the 7, which comes with a 135 hub, and a 150 fork. That means either there was a typo, or they do have spacers (which may or may not be available).


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Also, you will likely need a lower crown race for the Bluto, unless the previous owner installed one already. You can likely use the one from your fork if it is carefully removed, or just buy a replacement-$10-15.

Also you'll want to make sure your brake lines are long enough- not sure how much extra slack the stock Farley lines have.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

The 7 specs on the dealer site show a 150x15 front hub.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Bluto ready then...


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Does this mean that it's time to stock up on Hodag tires? Will Trek continue to make a 26x3.8 tire?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Aceldama said:


> Does this mean that it's time to stock up on Hodag tires? Will Trek continue to make a 26x3.8 tire?


That's what I've been wondering, I haven't used any other tyres but I've been pleased with the performance of the Hodags.

John


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I think they have plans to release a 120tpi Hodag.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

solarplex said:


> What front derailer did everyones 6 come with? Website says x5, mine came with an x0.... Cool stuff


I keep seeing this question here and I kept meaning to check so finally did it today and mine is an X0 rather than X5 - is there much difference between them?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

r1Gel said:


> What happened to the 6 and 8?
> I was hoping for a 27.5 Farley 6 with a carbon fork, something along the lines of the Spec Fatboy base model (around $2k)
> That said, the 9 is on my lust list!
> Noticed just now that the above link says the 5 has a carbon fork. Everywhere else on the web that the Farley 5 is listed says it has an aluminum fork. So which is it?


I assume both the 6 and 8 are being retired as they don't support the new bigger wheels Trek are using on their range. It seems to make sense to dip their toes in the water with a fairly conventional fat bike and now that's been successful be more adventurous. While that makes my Farley 6 obsolete I don't mind, I got it for a reasonable price and I've had a huge amount of fun with it and will continue to do so

Am I reading the specs right that the 5 and 7 will be the 26x4.8 and the two 9's will be the 27.5x4? Personally given the choice I'd prefer the 27.5x4 which suits my general purpose riding better so I'm surprised you'd have to go up to the carbon frame to get that although I've no idea what the split is in general in fat bikes between 4in and 5in tyres.

There is a little part of me that wants to put a preorder in for a Trek 9.8, I've been quite pleased with the Farley 6's race performance and I'm sure the 9.8 is a lot quicker. But then I'd have to do a u-turn on my bike weight stance and I know in my head I wouldn't likely be noticeably faster anyway.

John


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I keep seeing this question here and I kept meaning to check so finally did it today and mine is an X0 rather than X5 - is there much difference between them?


Dunno about the difference but mine had an X0 too. Came with 120 tpi HuDu's instead of Hodags also.
I'm happy with the 26x4 wheels. I'd like to have a lighter weight set of 27.5x3 for summer though.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Dunno about the difference but mine had an X0 too. Came with 120 tpi HuDu's instead of Hodags also.
> I'm happy with the 26x4 wheels. I'd like to have a lighter weight set of 27.5x3 for summer though.


Mine came with the Hodags so I thought it would be the stock x5 derailleur as well.

I'd decided against 650b+ tyres but I'm rethinking it after last night, it was a mostly dry ride and I was really struggling to keep up until it got a bit muddier so perhaps the 3in wheels could be good. On-one have recently announced a 650B+ frame so I'm hoping they'll do a cheap wheelset option.

John


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

That'd be nice, but cheaper might not be lighter. Not sure how much difference just narrower would make. If that would help, maybe just some narrower tires like the jumbo Jims would be an improvement.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> That'd be nice, but cheaper might not be lighter. Not sure how much difference just narrower would make. If that would help, maybe just some narrower tires like the jumbo Jims would be an improvement.


It's not so much weight I'm thinking more just having narrower tyres will reduce the rolling resistance but still give more grip than standard tyres. My main concern would be keeping a comfortable ride with the rigid fork, with the 4in tyres I can run the front tyre at a very low pressure which I wouldn't get away with on a standard tyre but I don't know how low I could go on a 3in tyre - I wouldn't want to be putting suspension on as at that point I may as well change the front of the Fuel over to 650B+ instead.

John


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I went with a Bluto, so I can get away with the higher pressures. I can tell quite a difference on the trail from 4-5 lbs in snow to 8-9 lbs on dry dirt! Makes me wonder if the lighter Jumbo Jims, which measure about 3.5 for the 4" tire would make much difference. The HuDu's have quite a bit of tread left though...when they wear out maybe I'll try them for summer tires and get some VanHelgas for winter.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> I went with a Bluto, so I can get away with the higher pressures. I can tell quite a difference on the trail from 4-5 lbs in snow to 8-9 lbs on dry dirt! Makes me wonder if the lighter Jumbo Jims, which measure about 3.5 for the 4" tire would make much difference. The HuDu's have quite a bit of tread left though...when they wear out maybe I'll try them for summer tires and get some VanHelgas for winter.


Just rode with a Felt owner on Wednesday and he had the Nextie Carbon/Jumbo Jim's combo on his bike and they were same width as my Dillenger/Hed Carbon combo that I have on my bike.

I was seriously considering a carbon Farley but have no interest in the 27.5 rim size. The last thing I want is a taller tire reminds me of the reason I dislike 29'r so much. For me the two 14 Farley I have will be my go to bikes for a long time and I am really looking forward to getting my hands on a set of Jumbo Jim's next week. With the new tire my bike will be sub 25lbs with Bluto & Atlas pedals and I just can't see needing anything more then what I have I.

ps - I can't wait to see the 16's in person and maybe when I see one I will want one. But for me being 5' 6" the taller tire just doesn't work for me.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I believe you have the option of choosing the wheelset combo that comes with it: 27.5 x 4 or 26 x 4.7. Think somebody mentioned that in one of the Trek threads.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

*Farley 6 looking for rear rack to hold bag*

I have a 2015 Farley 6 and I am looking for a rear rack to hold a bag for beach towels or a cooler or whatever. I see a lot of racks but none that specify good for fat bikes. The extra width has me worried of ordering one just to try. Anybody have one?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> I believe you have the option of choosing the wheelset combo that comes with it: 27.5 x 4 or 26 x 4.7. Think somebody mentioned that in one of the Trek threads.


The dealer yesterday told me this isn't true


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

tyriverag said:


> I believe you have the option of choosing the wheelset combo that comes with it: 27.5 x 4 or 26 x 4.7. Think somebody mentioned that in one of the Trek threads.


Trek isn't that flexile. You will need to by the specific bike with the desired specific wheels is my guess. I cannot imagine Trek allowing you to buy any model, and choose your wheel size. That would be very shocking.


----------



## ak-rider (Jan 4, 2015)

I made the Axiom Fatliner rack work perfect on my Fatboy. It was reasonably priced off Amazon. I wasn't going to spend $100+ on a Salsa or other ridiculously priced rack. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/there-any-inexpensive-racks-fat-bike-940265.html#post11908424


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> The dealer yesterday told me this isn't true


Well some a55hole on the internet (me) said it was true. Who you gonna believe lol!?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

litespeedaddict said:


> Trek isn't that flexile. You will need to by the specific bike with the desired specific wheels is my guess. I cannot imagine Trek allowing you to buy any model, and choose your wheel size. That would be very shocking.


So you choose the bike, then you choose the wheelset, assuming you chose a model that accomodates either size?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

However he did tell me that a 2016 frame set should be available.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I must be one of the only ones thinking that buying a mythological bike with a mythological wheelset that only one mythological tire fits is kinda of a crazy idea.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

tyriverag said:


> So you choose the bike, then you choose the wheelset, assuming you chose a model that accomodates either size?


No. If you are looking at the Farley 9 for example, that model comes with a 27.5 wheel set. You can't change it.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

bdundee said:


> I must be one of the only ones thinking that buying a mythological bike with a mythological wheelset that only one mythological tire fits is kinda of a crazy idea.


How can it by mythical if it exists??? Typed sarcastically, kinda


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

bdundee said:


> I must be one of the only ones thinking that buying a mythological bike with a mythological wheelset that only one mythological tire fits is kinda of a crazy idea.


Nope. I'm pretty sure I'm going to leave my 8 the way it is and build a China Carbon for my 5" tire winter bike.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I really don't see any of the other fat tire manufactures except maybe Vee and their results are very miss or miss jumping into making another 27.5 fat tire option anytime soon.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

29X3 only had one tire forever, then recently we got a ton of new choices. Just takes a little time, when tire companies see this bike selling, and it will sell, they will do the same here. Within a year or two at the very most, we will have a lot of choices. At least that's my guess anyway, maybe people wont buy this thing, but if I had to bet my life one way or the other, I bet it will be a huge seller. "Build it and they will come" comes to my mind.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I have this one on my 6. 
http://www.amazon.com/Blackburn-SPX-1-Ultimate-Seatpost-Rack/dp/B005ZIR8HA
I wouldn't go over 8-10 lbs loading it though.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd consider buying a Farley 9.6 or 9.8, but I'd want it with 26x4.7" wheels for winter. Glad they are making frames available separately. 

I don't understand the marketing strategy... 
Why would I want a rigid bike with skinnier, stiffer, less cushy tires for summer riding? At that point, I'm going to get a better ride from my FS Fuel with 2.5" tires and suspension. Sure I can add a Bluto to the Farley, but that is added expense.

And for winter use, I don't see the 27.5X3.8 outperforming a 26"X4" tire in most snow conditions. And I definitely don't see it working better than my 26X4.8 on the stuff I usually ride- ungroomed singletrack and nontraveled white bliss. 

So I guess if I want to go Trek I have to build it myself...


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the only reasonable thing to do is build multiple fat bikes. That solution is easy and seems to fly over most people noodles


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I keep trying that reasoning with the wife, but she hasn't completely signed on yet. I tried the N+1 formula, but she recognized its propensity for linear growth.....


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

litespeedaddict said:


> I think the only reasonable thing to do is build multiple fat bikes. That solution is easy and seems to fly over most people noodles


I have 3


----------



## Damon777 (Jun 11, 2012)

Paochow said:


> I keep trying that reasoning with the wife, but she hasn't completely signed on yet. I tried the N+1 formula, but she recognized its propensity for linear growth.....


You are effectively operating under S-1 then, just like I am.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> I was seriously considering a carbon Farley but have no interest in the 27.5 rim size. The last thing I want is a taller tire reminds me of the reason I dislike 29'r so much.


You do realize, don't you, that fatbike tire diameters are pretty much analogous to 29ers, right? The outer tire dimensions are very similar.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

fat bike tires are still bigger then 29r's

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> You do realize, don't you, that fatbike tire diameters are pretty much analogous to 29ers, right? The outer tire dimensions are very similar.


Yup.

30" in diameter (bud/lou)
29.5" in diameter (nate)
29.1" in diameter (larry)

So these 27.5" hodags could be about 30.5-31" in diameter...


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

litespeedaddict said:


> I think the only reasonable thing to do is build multiple fat bikes. That solution is easy and seems to fly over most people noodles


Lots of people can only afford one good bike - that flies over some people's noodles too.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Gambit21 said:


> Lots of people can only afford one good bike - that flies over some people's noodles too.


Yup only got one.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

litespeedaddict said:


> I think the only reasonable thing to do is build multiple fat bikes. That solution is easy and seems to fly over most people noodles


Nope...flies over my wallet! Plus, with the FJR and WR250F, there's a garage space issue too. An extra wheelset takes up a lot less space.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

not2shabby said:


> Dunno about the difference but mine had an X0 too. Came with 120 tpi HuDu's instead of Hodags also.
> I'm happy with the 26x4 wheels. I'd like to have a lighter weight set of 27.5x3 for summer though.


I took XO FD off and replaced it with XTR just get better clearance,
New front rim and rear tire for summer.
Total weight 11.88kg and still going down about 150g.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

smoothie7 said:


> I have a 2015 Farley 6 and I am looking for a rear rack to hold a bag for beach towels or a cooler or whatever. I see a lot of racks but none that specify good for fat bikes. The extra width has me worried of ordering one just to try. Anybody have one?


Iberia rack. Search this forum or my posts for a picture. $50 or so.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

*New carbon Trek Farley and first 27.5 x 4?*

Interesting, and more diversity in the fat bike world.

Trek Gorges on Fatter Tires with All New Mid Fat Stache and New 26×5? and 27.5×4? Wheeled Farley Fat Bikes


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

My head hurts after reading that. 

I love my Pugsley.


----------



## the_eleven (Apr 5, 2004)

Makes perfect sense. Anyone know that the diameter of 27.5" x 4" is/will be?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

We already had this argument and no use looking it up cuz I won


----------



## the_eleven (Apr 5, 2004)

I wuz absent that day. Please tell me what happened.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

A couple a guys said it was going to be awesome, I said it's really not. See I won!!

To me it really doesn't make sense, it is going to be the same diameter as a 4.8 but 4.0 in width. The tires are supposed to be around 1100 grams which is light but we have 26x4's that are coming in around that or we will. Some say it might help with full squish having less sidewall and that could be but don't know. Plus the fact that there will be one tire for it and I'm not sure if other manufactures will embrace this size if there is really no gains with it. It's kinda a redundancy in tire size I think anyways. Plus with low psi you will pinch flat or hit your rim easier and also have less of a contact patch (at low psi)


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Any bets on the next breakthrough tire size, 26.75 by 4 or 28.25 by 3.5?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't want it, but some people may.
Regardless, can we all agree not to buy it based on principal?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

already discussed here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/carbon-farley-962249.html

and here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/2015-trek-farley-6-8-fat-bikes-918667.html


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

You know what I love more than 26" fat bike tires that are out of stock?














27.5" tires that are out of stock.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

27.5's?


----------



## caledh (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone out there heard whether the Farley fits into this recall? I haven't checked my front wheel and I'm away from my Farley 8, but I'd assume we are probably in the recall.

Click the link to see what I'm talking about: Nearly 1 million bikes recalled after rider paralyzed

Of course it won't effect you if you're using it right: Improper Use of Quick Releases Leads to Trek Recall


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow - so THAT is the reason for the recall??

You just cannot fix the incompetence of people sometimes.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

caledh said:


> Anyone out there heard whether the Farley fits into this recall? I haven't checked my front wheel and I'm away from my Farley 8, but I'd assume we are probably in the recall.
> 
> Click the link to see what I'm talking about: Nearly 1 million bikes recalled after rider paralyzed
> 
> Of course it won't effect you if you're using it right: Improper Use of Quick Releases Leads to Trek Recall


Which by the way, the F8 will not be involved. Looks like it is on 9mm QR internal cam skewers.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

bdundee said:


> We already had this argument and no use looking it up cuz I won


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gigantic again.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great, another wheel size. Would be interesting to check out at the LBS. I don't see a 27.5 following me home.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

How many riders replaced FS bike with fatty? Currently have surly ice cream truck and remedy 29 er! Thought about new stache 29 plus for a minute but that Farley 8 looks like bad ass bike! Two fats in garage not bad idea


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

DethWshBkr said:


> Which by the way, the F8 will not be involved. Looks like it is on 9mm QR internal cam skewers.


The 6 is probably included.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> The 6 is probably included.


For what its worth, I asked my dealer about my 6 and he said not on the list of recalls.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Summarize the Farley or get the Stache 29+*

I'm thinking of either summarizing my Farley 6 (adding a Bluto and 27.5+ wheelset and new front fat wheel)or getting another bike - looking at the new Stache 29+.

Things to consider: 
- I've not yet ridden a 29+ bike and as a short guy (5'7"), I'm concerned about the height of the 29+ (trek demo is this weekend so I'll get a chance to ride one)
- If I go to the Stache route I may make it a rigid SSer (maybe with a squish up front), and convert my SC Chameleon back into a geared bike for "skinny" riding days (and for the wife to use). If I go geared, I'd want the version with the fork but then my Farley would be ignored for a good amount of the year.
- If I summarize my Farley, I don't get another bike, but it will probably save me several hundo and not add to my collection (which the wife will appreciate). That said, I'm not sure how much $ I would actually save after spending $$$ on the bluto, and three wheels...

I welcome any thoughts, comments, flames, etc.,


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

sandyeggo said:


> I'm thinking of either summarizing my Farley 6 (adding a Bluto and 27.5+ wheelset and new front fat wheel)or getting another bike - looking at the new Stache 29+.


 in 140 characters or less, how would you summarize your Farley 6?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> in 140 characters or less, how would you summarize your Farley 6?


LOL beat me to it!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

sandyeggo said:


> I'm thinking of either summarizing my Farley 6 (adding a Bluto and 27.5+ wheelset and new front fat wheel)or getting another bike - looking at the new Stache 29+.
> 
> In all seriousness, have you ridden the Farley in the summer, as is, on singletrack?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tyriverag said:


> sandyeggo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of either summarizing my Farley 6 (adding a Bluto and 27.5+ wheelset and new front fat wheel)or getting another bike - looking at the new Stache 29+.
> ...


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> sandyeggo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of either summarizing my Farley 6 (adding a Bluto and 27.5+ wheelset and new front fat wheel)or getting another bike - looking at the new Stache 29+.
> ...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I bet a Bluto would be nice. 

I swapped out the tubes and 27tpi HuDus it came with for 120 TPI D4s and superlight Q tubes, and on my first ride with that setup I noticed it was a bit lighter/fun.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

sandyeggo said:


> tyriverag said:
> 
> 
> > I have, and it is still fun and still puts a smile on my face. I will admit that maybe I just want something different, new and shiny to play with. Adding to my indecision is that I love single speeding and I also long for a squishy front end.
> ...


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> In all seriousness, have you ridden the Farley in the summer, as is, on singletrack?


I rode mine from when I got it in late November, until February. There was NOT any snow to speak of Nov, Dec, Jan, so I rode it a LOT in good conditions. I will be riding it in the summer - but the Bluto in my opinion makes that desirable.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

when new Farleys coming out? Tempted to trade up from my Remedy for a Farley or Stache 29 plus. I dig the chunky tires


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> sandyeggo said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, have you ridden the Farley in the summer, as is, on singletrack?
> ...


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

so buy the Bluto and a good lightweight set of wheels and this will be your one and only bike.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

Bryan1113 said:


> when new Farleys coming out? Tempted to trade up from my Remedy for a Farley or Stache 29 plus. I dig the chunky tires


Not sure you can trade "up" from a Remedy. Unless it's a 26er. Remedy is the best.

2016 Trek Farleys will land in shops end of July/beg August (but according to official trek, not til Sept!). A grey $1800 one and a purple $2400 one. I'm debating on going to buy Farley 6 now or hang in there a few more months.

2016 Trek Farley - The Future of Fat - 27.5x4, Carbon & Kids! - North Central Cyclery - Bikes, Parts, Repair, Bicycle Shop

The new ones will fit any fat tire size.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> so buy the Bluto and a good lightweight set of wheels and this will be your one and only bike.
> 
> Marty-MJ
> Garage Scene


Thanks for the input, Marty. Loved the way you described the Farley in your previous post. It sounds like the Bluto and some lighter weight wheels will make it better. As a bonus, the wife approval may be easier because it's "just a new fork and wheels" and not a whole new bike in the garage.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

your welcome

I've let countless people borrow my bike and they are all shocked how nimble and fast it feels.

I think more people have ridden this bike then any other bike I've ever owned. They all get off with a big grin and head home to tell there significant other that they are buying a fat bike.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Jameseo - if you like the colorway of the 15 Farley 6 (that purple on the new ones though), and are cool with not being able to fit 5 inches in the rear (lol), you should be able to find a ridiculous deal on an F6.

It's an awesome bike for MSRP, and amazing on closeout.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

So really interested in the Farley 8! I'm a husky rider (240)lbs and wondering how the Jackalopes hold up?? Read a review that the wheels not very sturdy so figured i'd bring up the issue to see if anyone else has had problems.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Bryan1113 said:


> So really interested in the Farley 8! I'm a husky rider (240)lbs and wondering how the Jackalopes hold up?? Read a review that the wheels not very sturdy so figured i'd bring up the issue to see if anyone else has had problems.


Where'd you read that review?

I've got the jack on rear and push 260 lbs and a [email protected] tons of miles and no issue yet. At least I don't think so. I did bash the rim against a whole creek bed of glacial rock (6 to 9 inch diameter) and may have bent the rim at the bead, but I haven't bothered pulling it and actually checking. And, in this case I was being pretty brutal to the wheel at the time and would be surprised it I didn't bend it.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I threw 120tpi D4s and superlight Q tubes on my Farley 6 and the difference is something I noticed right away. May actually need more weight on the front end lol!

Also, took my buddy out and gave him my 14 Specialized Rockhopper while I rode the F6, and then switched halfway through. What a difference! The RH was so slow and lifeless compared to the snappy, fun Farley. Yeah, I know it's an entry level bike vs a pretty dialed in fatty, but wow. I love this bike.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I have the opportunity to purchase a Farley 8 for a killer price and just wandering if its a good idea with Trek eliminating the 6 and 8. Will the resale value be destroyed if I decide to sell in a year or two? Thanks.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Resale on anything that doesn't accept 5'' tires with an aluminum frame will be significantly less, regardless of the brand. There is a reason you might get a "killer deal" on that bike, and most if it stems from carbon frames coming out, and the tire limit size. I have a great riding buddy who has an awesome carbon Beargrease with some nice upgrades, and he is currently asking $2,850, would accept $2500 most likely, and can't get a sniff. One year ago he would have sold it same day.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I'm really just looking to haul some beach towels and flip flops or a picnic basket with food and drinks


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Ha, it's a killer deal for a reason. That said, not sure how killer we're talking, but it's a sweet bike.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> Ha, it's a killer deal for a reason. That said, not sure how killer we're talking, but it's a sweet bike.


I agree in the Area I ride a 5" tire is a waste of money for me.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

The Blackburn I linked above would more than handle that for $27. A few bungee cords and you're set. Or a cheap bag with Velcro straps.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

dougmint said:


> View attachment 977704
> Here is my Farley set up for summer with Nextie 27.5 40mm rims and vee trax fatty 27.5x3.25 tires.


Hi Dougmint,

So how do you like the ride as I am serious considering building another set of wheels for my back up bike ?


----------



## Ewojer (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a Farley 6 and love it, but have been hearing some creaking and clicking from the bottom bracket. I had the LBS where I bought the bike work on it and it is as loud as ever. They usually do very good work and I will have them look at it tomorrow, but want to know if anyone has any insight or problems with the bottom bracket on the farley.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Ewojer said:


> I have a Farley 6 and love it, but have been hearing some creaking and clicking from the bottom bracket. I had the LBS where I bought the bike work on it and it is as loud as ever. They usually do very good work and I will have them look at it tomorrow, but want to know if anyone has any insight or problems with the bottom bracket on the farley.


The bearings in the race face BB generally stink. I think I put no more than a couple hundred miles on them before they were shelled. Get some Enduros and have those put into the cups. They have a better wiper seal and dont rely on a plastic shim between the bearing and the spindle, which tends to crack and let water in.


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

smoothie7 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a Farley 8 for a killer price and just wandering if its a good idea with Trek eliminating the 6 and 8. Will the resale value be destroyed if I decide to sell in a year or two? Thanks.


Pre-2016 treks will always be valuable because of their racier geometry. Yeah the new ones coming are a little more evolved into a 'fat bike' and have room for bigger tires, but fat bikes built on a superflyish platform is better year round performer than one built on fuelish. I would worry about price drop. Not matter what a Trek Fat Bike is going to re-sell around same prices regardless of year.


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

What types of changes were made besides the increased width?


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

*front end slop (from the Bluto?)*

Hi All,

I have the F8, and have noticed something a bit off with my front end. If I apply the front brake and then push forward and backwards on the bike I can get a bit of movement up front. The front wheel will rotate a smidge. It's very well defined -- a clear amount of sop somewhere is letting the move.

It's also causes a vibration in the front wheel when under light braking, a bit like ABS pulsing, because the brake is constantly alternating between grabbing and slipping as it hits the end of the slop.

I have a buddy who has a Motobecane Lurch with a Bluto, and he has the identical thing. He's an experienced mountain biker and pointed the issue out. He's not seen it before on other bikes.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd be more than happy to pick up a cheap Farley 8 in the UK as I don't mind the lack of larger tyre support and would be good to have a backup for each bike particularly for endurance events but they seem to have largely disappeared here so unlikely to see any deals on them. Particularly as my local bike shop is a very small one that generally only orders on request, my Farley was the only one they sold.

John


----------



## sundayduffer (Apr 9, 2015)

Farley 8 here. LOVE IT !!!! Bay Area trails only...no snow.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tpd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the F8, and have noticed something a bit off with my front end. If I apply the front brake and then push forward and backwards on the bike I can get a bit of movement up front. The front wheel will rotate a smidge. It's very well defined -- a clear amount of sop somewhere is letting the move.
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of three issues: too much play in the bearings, the preload on the headset isn't quite right, or there is a bit of play in the stanchions. I don't have a bluto, so I couldn't give a guess as to which one to check first, though I'd suspect that it may be the ... don't know. I'd try really cranking down on the through axle and see if that takes care of it. I know on my Pugs if I don't really crank down the front QR I'll get some play - though this is largely due to bearings that need replacing.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Ewojer said:


> I have a Farley 6 and love it, but have been hearing some creaking and clicking from the bottom bracket. I had the LBS where I bought the bike work on it and it is as loud as ever. They usually do very good work and I will have them look at it tomorrow, but want to know if anyone has any insight or problems with the bottom bracket on the farley.


umm chain ring bolts maybe? tighten em good n hard. many shops wouldn't think to check the bolts and go straight to the bb. shocking, i know


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

sundayduffer said:


> Farley 8 here. LOVE IT !!!! Bay Area trails only...no snow.


Looks like my old stomping grounds - I put a lot of miles on Mission Peak in Fremont, and drove down to Saratoga Gap quite a bit. (ride Saratoga Gap if you haven't already)
Up in the PNW now I rarely miss the hot California chapparel - but I do sometimes.


----------



## sundayduffer (Apr 9, 2015)

Gambit21 said:


> Looks like my old stomping grounds - I put a lot of miles on Mission Peak in Fremont, and drove down to Saratoga Gap quite a bit. (ride Saratoga Gap if you haven't already)
> Up in the PNW now I rarely miss the hot California chapparel - but I do sometimes.


Love S-Gap...did Skeggs in Redwood City yesterday...had a blast also. Heading to Demo Forest this coming Thursday if i can. Mission Peak is no longer a fun run...too many hikers...hundreds and hundreds of hikers. I ride Santa Teresa Park a lot. 10mins from home.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I wonder why so much traffic on the peak now.
I used to ride the narrow single tracks up there on the Ohlone side, rarely on the wide fire road that goes to the top.


----------



## sundayduffer (Apr 9, 2015)

Gambit21 said:


> I wonder why so much traffic on the peak now.
> I used to ride the narrow single tracks up there on the Ohlone side, rarely on the wide fire road that goes to the top.


Doesnt matter which routes you take nowadays, just filled with hikers....everyday, anytime of day. Im done with Mission Peak, not missing it at all.


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I'd be more than happy to pick up a cheap Farley 8 in the UK as I don't mind the lack of larger tyre support and would be good to have a backup for each bike particularly for endurance events but they seem to have largely disappeared here so unlikely to see any deals on them. Particularly as my local bike shop is a very small one that generally only orders on request, my Farley was the only one they sold.
> 
> John


I know what you mean John. I had to drive 2 and half hours to Big Bear, CA from San Diego, CA to get one of the very last 19.5's out there. The Trek Warehouse has like you said a few of the unpopular sizes. I had to call 9 bike shops in southern California before finding the one that had my F6.


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

Blinkz said:


> What types of changes were made besides the increased width?


Honestly, I don't have a clue. And the bike shop guy I was talking to about this didn't know either. All he could say (a couple weeks ago at time I chatted with him) was that a few weeks ago, they had a release date, but then while he was checking for me, it went back to TBA. He said when they do that it usually means they are still working on changes and if they still don't have date, changes are probably major. He did also mentioned that they were SLIGHTLY leaving the true racier versions of farleys to more robust versions ready for "all conditions".

I wish I knew I just know that I couldn't wait until who knows when which is why I drove over 2 hours to buy the 2015 Farley 6. (Which is sneaking into becoming my main squeeze BTW)


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

*2015 Trek Farley with Bluto Fork & Weights!*

My new 2015 Farley 6 with a Bluto Fork and 2 10 pound ankle weights.
Yes, that's a 4.0 Maxxis Mammoth in rear, which I can give my 2 cents on if anyone cares. It fits with plenty of room. Probably because not really 4.0 or Trek was playing safe saying 4.0 is max on 80mm wheel. Been testing out tires... 4.0 Juggernauts & 4.25 H-Billies next (1st to see if fits in rear)

ITS NOT REALLY THAT COLOR BLUE. I Instagrammed it

__
http://instagr.am/p/2SEzBfxrRf/









Other Upgrades
Shorter Carbon Stem (but switching back to og bontrager stem)
Matching Ergon Grips
1/2Way Installed Dropper Post & Stella Italia Saddle
Jackalope Front 150mm Wheel
780mm (too wide) Niner Handlebar
~32 Pounds (will drop to below 30 once I finalize tires and go tubeless and convert to 1X10 (Shooting for 28.75lbs)


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

tpd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the F8, and have noticed something a bit off with my front end. If I apply the front brake and then push forward and backwards on the bike I can get a bit of movement up front. The front wheel will rotate a smidge. It's very well defined -- a clear amount of sop somewhere is letting the move.
> 
> ...


Could be slipping brake rotor. I've had centerlocks do the slight wheel movement thing when the lock ring was slightly loose.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

How much heavier was the stock aluminum fork vs the Bluto?


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

jameseo said:


> My new 2015 Farley 6 with a Bluto Fork and 2 10 pound ankle weights.
> Yes, that's a 4.0 Maxxis Mammoth in rear, which I can give my 2 cents on if anyone cares. It fits with plenty of room. Probably because not really 4.0 or Trek was playing safe saying 4.0 is max on 80mm wheel. Been testing out tires... 4.0 Juggernauts & 4.25 H-Billies next (1st to see if fits in rear)
> 
> ITS NOT REALLY THAT COLOR BLUE. I Instagrammed it
> ...


Ive had a few people tell me dillinger 5s fit with a 1x set up.


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

jameseo said:


> Honestly, I don't have a clue. And the bike shop guy I was talking to about this didn't know either. All he could say (a couple weeks ago at time I chatted with him) was that a few weeks ago, they had a release date, but then while he was checking for me, it went back to TBA. He said when they do that it usually means they are still working on changes and if they still don't have date, changes are probably major. He did also mentioned that they were SLIGHTLY leaving the true racier versions of farleys to more robust versions ready for "all conditions".
> 
> I wish I knew I just know that I couldn't wait until who knows when which is why I drove over 2 hours to buy the 2015 Farley 6. (Which is sneaking into becoming my main squeeze BTW)


Haha fair enough, interesting to hear that they might still be making bigger changes at this point. Hopefully whatever they're doing is good. Though maybe if they make it suck I won't have to want one haha.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Blinkz said:


> Haha fair enough, interesting to hear that they might still be making bigger changes at this point. Hopefully whatever they're doing is good. Though maybe if they make it suck I won't have to want one haha.


I worked at a bike shop for years, and I can tell you we're not told a whole lot. I do know it's getting late - I doubt there's time to make major changes and still get inventory for the coming season.


----------



## jameseo (Oct 23, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> How much heavier was the stock aluminum fork vs the Bluto?


The stock aluminum fork weighs 1210g (Just weighed it on hanging Alpine Scale)
I didn't get a chance to weigh fork before it was installed.
But claimed weight is 1796g.
Which seems right considering the bike came home weighing about a pound more after having the fork & jackalope installed.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

jameseo said:


> My new 2015 Farley 6 with a Bluto Fork and 2 10 pound ankle weights.
> Yes, that's a 4.0 Maxxis Mammoth in rear, which I can give my 2 cents on if anyone cares. It fits with plenty of room.


Talk to me about the Mammoth in the rear...

And those looking for an F6 in SoCal, call Westlake Cyclery... They had 2 the last I saw...


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

jameseo said:


> I know what you mean John. I had to drive 2 and half hours to Big Bear, CA from San Diego, CA to get one of the very last 19.5's out there. The Trek Warehouse has like you said a few of the unpopular sizes. I had to call 9 bike shops in southern California before finding the one that had my F6.


Don't worry, the market will soon be flooded with cheap Farleys once all their owners realise they made a mistake buying a bike that can't take 5in tyres and get a proper fat bike...or so many threads on here keep saying!

John


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Don't worry, the market will soon be flooded with cheap Farleys once all their owners realise they made a mistake buying a bike that can't take 5in tyres and get a proper fat bike...or so many threads on here keep saying!
> 
> John


Ha! My Trek Farley 2014 can take Dillinger 5's front and rear, and even a 4.8 Bud on the front. That's what I ran last winter.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Bacon pancakes, making bacon pancakes......


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> Ha! My Trek Farley 2014 can take Dillinger 5's front and rear, and even a 4.8 Bud on the front. That's what I ran last winter.


Did you switch to 1x up front to accomodate the D5? Or did you just throw it on?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Did you switch to 1x up front to accomodate the D5? Or did you just throw it on?


I think the original Farley was a 1x stock. Edit: No it wasn't. Nevermind....


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Trek Farley 9 or 9.6?*

Well I am about to place on order my next fat bike! The two choices I have narrowed it down to are the (both 2016's) Trek Farley 9 and the trek Farley 9.6. The difference in price is less than $100. The big difference between the two is:
The 9 is an aluminum frame, bluto fork, X1 drivetrain, Turbine cranks, DB5 brakes.
The 9.6 is a carbon frame, carbon fork, GX1 drivetrain, affect cranks, DB3 brakes.
This is mostly going to be a winter single track bike but I might take it out once or twice in the regular season. I am torn between the two bikes, I am leaning towards the 9 for the components, but I have no idea how big of a weight difference there will be. I also like the color on the 9 better too.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

go for the light one.


----------



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

I have also been looking at these two bikes (as well as the Farley 7). Tough decision!


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Go with the one that has the 4.7 tires....


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Get the blue one.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Farley in 27+ Mode*

Since I can't leave well enough alone, I went out and got a Bluto, Stan's Hugo's, and Vee Trax Fatty tires and put them on my Farley. I wasn't able to ride tonight (other than on the street for a bit) but if the weather holds I'm going to get out tomorrow morning for the first ride. I'll let ya'll know what I think.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

No interest in the 9 or 9.6 - even a little bit.
The 7 though has my interest piqued, and the 5 for sure for my wife.

We'll see what Specialized brings to the table, then decide.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

bcriverjunky said:


> Go with the one that has the 4.7 tires....


This^^^


----------



## Utahbikemike (Sep 11, 2014)

Rigid with 5" tires would be my pick


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Winter only? Rigid with the biggest tires!


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

Neither the 9, or 9.6 have 4.7 tires...just the 27.5+ :/

That is only the farley 7 that does have the 4.7 tires...


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like the easy tubeless option of the 9 and 9.6, plus it wont be that much more over the 7


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

these are on my list of options too, would be nice to know a release date and what changes were made to frame geometry though. Does anyone know how this new gx1 set up stacks up agains the x1?


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Luke000 said:


> I really like the easy tubeless option of the 9 and 9.6, plus it wont be that much more over the 7


7 comes with Mulefuts - same easy tubeless option.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

HMMMMMM....I do like the 7's color


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd have a hard time buying any of the Farley 9's for winter use as, at least on paper, the lower profile 27.5's seem to be an inferior winter tire than even a 26x4" tire. Less volume and casing width than a 26" tire aren't going to help with float nor traction, and neither will the 3.8" width. And if you try to air them down for more grip, you risk tanking a rim due to the lower profile. 

Sure you could change rims and such, but if I'm paying that much for a bike it better be pretty close to my wants out of the box. Granted Trek may have worked some magic and the tires will hook up like glue in the snow, but my winter riding experience tells me otherwise at this point.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Paochow said:


> I'd have a hard time buying any of the Farley 9's for winter use as, at least on paper, the lower profile 27.5's seem to be an inferior winter tire than even a 26x4" tire. Less volume and casing width than a 26" tire aren't going to help with float nor traction, and neither will the 3.8" width. And if you try to air them down for more grip, you risk tanking a rim due to the lower profile.
> 
> Sure you could change rims and such, but if I'm paying that much for a bike it better be pretty close to my wants out of the box. Granted Trek may have worked some magic and the tires will hook up like glue in the snow, but my winter riding experience tells me otherwise at this point.


Werd!!


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Paochow said:


> I'd have a hard time buying any of the Farley 9's for winter use as, at least on paper, the lower profile 27.5's seem to be an inferior winter tire than even a 26x4" tire. Less volume and casing width than a 26" tire aren't going to help with float nor traction, and neither will the 3.8" width. And if you try to air them down for more grip, you risk tanking a rim due to the lower profile.
> 
> Sure you could change rims and such, but if I'm paying that much for a bike it better be pretty close to my wants out of the box. Granted Trek may have worked some magic and the tires will hook up like glue in the snow, but my winter riding experience tells me otherwise at this point.


Reasons why I won't buy a new Farley^^^^^


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> Did you switch to 1x up front to accomodate the D5? Or did you just throw it on?


I Just put them on and rode 'em.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

As of right now I am looking hard at the Farley 7 for having the bigger tires... It would cost me around $400 to upgrade to the 9 or 9.6 but I just don't know if it will be worth it because I truly do want this for a winter bike and don't want to have to swap out wheels and tires. But then again I have never liked rigid non-fat bikes either.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

sandyeggo said:


> Since I can't leave well enough alone, I went out and got a Bluto, Stan's Hugo's, and Vee Trax Fatty tires and put them on my Farley. I wasn't able to ride tonight (other than on the street for a bit) but if the weather holds I'm going to get out tomorrow morning for the first ride. I'll let ya'll know what I think.
> 
> View attachment 986801


Soooo, what's the word?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

kaleidopete said:


> I Just put them on and rode 'em.


Awesome, that's really good to know. I've heard reports of rubbing in the rear (heh). Are you tubeless?


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

At this point in fat bike evolution/ownership, people are buying their second and even third fat bike, so Trek's new wheel size option came at the perfect time. I say why not try something different? Why spend thousands to buy something close to what's already in your stable? I am betting those who are poo-poo'ing the new wheel size will come around when they actually throw a leg over and ride it. Having said all that, you can't go wrong with either bike you're thinking of.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

You still have not come up with a valid point of why this new wheel size will be better especially for winter riding.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a dream my Farley 6 got crushed somehow, and the bike shop was going to give me a credit in the amount of the purchase price for some reason. In my dream, they had a purple Farley frame in stock, but it was $400 more so I asked my wife and she said, "maybe". So I went in after work and got it. Then I somehow magically procured the remaining components to make it a complete bike, specifically carbon handlebars. Not sure why.

I woke up abruptly when my son, Orange Guy, jumped up on the bed and started purring.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Not true. I listed a few reasons why I thought it would be a hit in another thread. I am also not trying to convince you whether or not this will be a great bike for winter riding and never tried to say otherwise. My guess is, a 26X4.8 will still be better for snow that's deeper than 2.5-3'' Which works out great because I already have that bike. 

I think it will be a big hit, I think other bike manufacturer's will follow, and it makes no difference to me whether you buy one or not. I get it, you're dead set against this idea, even though you have yet to even see on in person or ride it. I think that attitude is silly and even when you do finally get around to riding it you've already dug your heels in on it and probably won't even be able to enjoy it. But that's what makes cycling so awesome as well, you/we, have choices. I will choose to go into it with the expectation that it will be awesome, you can choose to be very skeptical it before you ever ride it. It's all good.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

litespeedaddict said:


> At this point in fat bike evolution/ownership, people are buying their second and even third fat bike, so Trek's new wheel size option came at the perfect time. I say why not try something different? Why spend thousands to buy something close to what's already in your stable? I am betting those who are poo-poo'ing the new wheel size will come around when they actually throw a leg over and ride it. Having said all that, you can't go wrong with either bike you're thinking of.


This will be my second fat bike, the first being a motobecane bullet that I built up from the frameset, unfortunately due to shipping delays I never got to ride the bike in the snow or on the trails at all. When I saw the new farley's, I sold the motobecane to fund a Farley!

I was all set to order the 9 but decided to look into the aggressively dull looking 9.6 and now after asking for some guidance between these two, im looking even harder at the 7 lol. I have 3 weeks to make a decision!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

No I will try it with an opened mind like I do all bikes. My issues are not so much about performance gains even though I see little value in it. It is more about tire choices, sure more companies "MIGHT" jump on but if they don't it will be a one tire bike and I remember having one fat tire choice and at the time it was fine at the time but looking back it kinda sucked compared to what we have now. Sure maybe Vee will jump on but their tires have been spotty at best. Surly, 45nrth and Specialized won't make any that's for sure. Personally if I was going to shell out money for a bike with a new tire size I would wait to see more options first. Oh and if you do buy one make sure you carry a spare tire or 2 on every trip cuz I doubt you will be able to walk into a shop and find a new one if you have issues.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh and if the 7 is purple get it, purple bikes rule!!


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Trek's tire look like the deal to me and I am happy to buy that bike with that tire and run it. I think it looks like an enlarged Chupacabra, which I love in the 29X3.0 format anyway. No worries on tires for me, and no shop in my town carries anything for my fatbike anyway. That isn't going to change whether I walk in there with My Echo, or a new Farley.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Last argument, what happens if Treks tire supply runs out? Love the Hodag btw.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

I would say you are turning over every rock you can find looking for a reason to poo poo a new standard. But since you asked, I will do the same thing I do with every bike/tire combo I've owned for years...Keep a spare. I always have a spare tire on the shelf ready to go, even back when I was a skinny little roadie. So if and when I buy the new Farley, a new tire will get ordered when I order the bike.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

new stupid wheel size is full of NOPE they should have made 100mm wide jackalope rims mated to 150/190 hubs to go with the 5" tires


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

And you are turning over every rock trying to love one that you have never ridden so I guess we will have to agree to disagree. I am not against new standards, heck if I was I wouldn't be on a fat bike or a 27.5 but one bike released by one company is not a standard in my book at least not yet anyways. I have never looked down at a 4 inch tire and said....boy I wish you where taller with a lower profile, never ever


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

bdundee said:


> Oh and if the 7 is purple get it, purple bikes rule!!


Well I do like purple bikes! As with proof from my last fat bike! Right now I am actually leaning towards the purple 7 and maybe upgrading a few of the parts. I am still on the fence. But I like the idea of wide tires for snow. At this point I dont know if the bluto will be worth the $$$ for snow riding.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

It's going to come down to how playful this new Farley (7) feels in relation to the Fatboy. I have no interest in a taller, narrower tire though. Seems to me the 26x4 - 4.8 does it all. I don't want to pay more for what it seems amounts to a compromise. Or I should say a shifted comprise since everything is a compromise on some level.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Does the Farley 7 specs show a 150mm 15mm front hub?


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

bdundee said:


> Does the Farley 7 specs show a 150mm 15mm front hub?


Yes it does!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> Soooo, what's the word?


Not too shabby. (you see what I did there?).

I went for about a short 9 mile ride this morning before work. The trail is typical midwest single track (rocky and rooty in some spots, loose rocks in some spots, and nice smooth dirt in others). As with any choice you make (wheelsize, wheel width, suspension, hardtail, etc.) it a compromise tosome of the choices you didn't make, and a benefit compared to others.

Pros:
- It definitely felt faster and snappier. 
- I could feel the decreased rolling resistance
- Love having the Bluto for a little extra cush. 
- Rear traction was really good.
- rollover was great
- wheels felt light and stiff

Cons:
- not as comfortable of a ride as I thought (bouncy). The LBS had about 15 psi in front and back. I let air out as I went and it did make a noticeable difference. But no matter how much I air it down, it won't have that same feeling the fat tires have.
- off-camber traction seemed to lack compared to the fat tires. There were a couple of spots where the tires wanted to wash out on loose gravel and one time they just went out from under me causing my first crash on the Farley. I'm wondering if lowering the pressure will help with that? That said, it was no worse than riding my 27.5 "normal" tired bike. 
- while I liked the Bluto, it felt like it could use more travel. It could have felt a little more cushy (maybe that is because I have 130mm travel on my other bike?). It may also be that I need to lower the air pressure a bit. 
- not as "fun" as the Stache 29+. But then, it cost a whole lot less to do this conversion and I don't have an extra bike in the garage for the wife to complain about. 

Overall, it was fun and really changes the way the Farley feels. Granted, the Farley is a fun bike to ride in fatty form - the Farley 27+ is just a different kind of fun. I need to ride it some more to determine if it was worth it or not and if I like it better like this or better with a fat set up.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Don't worry, the market will soon be flooded with cheap Farleys once all their owners realise they made a mistake buying a bike that can't take 5in tyres and get a proper fat bike...or so many threads on here keep saying!
> 
> John


A 4.5 or 4.6 on an 80 mm rim will fit. Just. Only in deep, soft snow does it make that much difference.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

leeboh said:


> A 4.5 or 4.6 on an 80 mm rim will fit. Just. Only in deep, soft snow does it make that much difference.


I'm not sure if it would fit. Have you tried?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> Awesome, that's really good to know. I've heard reports of rubbing in the rear (heh). Are you tubeless?


The only reason I rubbed in the rear was because my 5's were studded, even then it was only a small tick tick every rotation in one spot.

No not tubeless


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha, I couldn't remember who wrote that, guess it was you. Will probably pick up a pair this winter. 

Not sure if you weighed in previously, but I have a set of Clown Shoes, you think a D4 on the CS would fit in the rear? I don't want to build up a wheel set to find out, ha. Might just sell/trade for another set of mulefuts.

Andy


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Haha, I couldn't remember who wrote that, guess it was you. Will probably pick up a pair this winter.
> 
> Not sure if you weighed in previously, but I have a set of Clown Shoes, you think a D4 on the CS would fit in the rear? I don't want to build up a wheel set to find out, ha. Might just sell/trade for another set of mulefuts.
> 
> Andy


Just buy a Farley 16' frameset and build up the clown shoes for that...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol, that doesn't sound free at all.

And I didn't even know they made a 16 foot frameset.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Lol, that doesn't sound free at all.


I've already been considering it myself...

Buying the frameset, swapping most of the parts over. Then build a 27.5 wheelset for summer, have the mulefuts w/ 5" tires for winter. Then sell the current frame to recoup a little cost...


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I have 2 bikes, so the Dillinger 5's are really for my Moonlander. I just wanted to try the D5 on the rear of my old Farley to see if it hit. Since it did just touch only in the overall height, not in the width I think I will buy a Studded Dillinger 4 for winter for my Farley and leave the D5's for my Moonlander. I can easily run the D5 on the front of the Farley, which I intend to do because I believe you need more traction and wider tire on the front. The D4 studded should be just right for the rear. (Just my theory, doesn't mean I'm right) ps I got the Bluto Rockshox fork today too.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I would get the 7 then.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

bdundee said:


> I would get the 7 then.


But by time you add a Bluto you'll be over $3000. And it come with Mulefets and not the Jackalopes. You can get more for less. Norco, Scott, Rocky Mountian, RSD...


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Luke000 said:


> Well I do like purple bikes! As with proof from my last fat bike! Right now I am actually leaning towards the purple 7 and maybe upgrading a few of the parts. I am still on the fence. But I like the idea of wide tires for snow. At this point I dont know if the bluto will be worth the $$$ for snow riding.


This is funny cause this bike is on my radar for my 5" tire snow bike. I'll only ride it for three months. I found out two things this pass winter. 1. There will be days when 4" tires isn't enough and 2. The Bluto is a must have. Riding over frozen boots prints is rougher than hell.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

bcriverjunky said:


> But by time you add a Bluto you'll be over $3000. And it come with Mulefets and not the Jackalopes. You can get more for less. Norco, Scott, Rocky Mountian, RSD...


But he is not asking about the Norco, Scott, Rocky Mountain, RSD....... And who knows he might not even put a Bluto on it but at least he has the option. Somebody need to post the specs again. Does any of them come with 26" Jackalopes?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Studded D5 on ft and D4 on the rear. 15.5 frame. I didn't try the D5 on the rear cause just by looking at it told me it wasn't going to fit.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

bdundee said:


> But he is not asking about the Norco, Scott, Rocky Mountain, RSD....... And who knows he might not even put a Bluto on it but at least he has the option. Somebody need to post the specs again. Does any of them come with 26" Jackalopes?


True. None of them come with the 26" jackalopes which is strange.






5,7,9, and 9.6 starting from the right


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

bcriverjunky said:


> But by time you add a Bluto you'll be over $3000. And it come with Mulefets and not the Jackalopes. You can get more for less. Norco, Scott, Rocky Mountian, RSD...


Yes, it comes with the sensibly prices Mulefuts - that's a win not a deal killer.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> True. None of them come with the 26" jackalopes which is strange.
> View attachment 986998
> 5,7,9, and 9.6 starting from the right


Very strange- almost like Trek is trying to shove this standard down our throats. I'm a Trek fan and nearly bought a Farley 8 this past year, but passed as it wouldn't fit the larger tires. Now the new models either have lower spec rims and parts than the 8 or you're stuck with the 27.5's.

Seems if I want a carbon framed, bluto equipped, 1x11, hydraulic braked, thru axled, with easy tubeless carbon wheeled bike, then I have to build it myself. I guess I'm too demanding....


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nothing wrong with the kit on the 7, including the wheels.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

I will say I am a mechanic at a trek dealer so I am a bit obligated to go with a farley lol. One option for me is to sell the rigid for off a 7 and get a bluto...If I think it will be of a big benefit for winter riding, I kinda do because I have never much cared for rigid otherwise. Or the other option would be to get the 9, sell the wheels/tires and get a 26X5 set...options options. I think I have ruled out the 9.6 at this point.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Yup stand by my statement, get the friggen purple one. Pretty sure I would take the Mulefuts over the jackawhatevers anyways.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

here are the specs for the 7 from the dealer site:
Features
Now even fatter—ride tires up to 5" to conquer any terrain! 
Ride your way: accommodates 26" x 5" or 27.5" x 4" wheels 
E2 head tube gives you precise handling in gnarly conditions 
Light, super-strong Alpha Platinum Aluminum frame 
Frameset
Frame	Alpha Platinum Aluminum, E2 tapered head tube, internal derailleur & dropper post routing, PF121, 197mm Stranglehold adjustable thru axle dropouts 
Fork	Bontrager Haru, OCLV Carbon lowers, E2 tapered steerer, 100mm suspension corrected, 15x150mm 

Wheels
Front Hub	Bontrager alloy sealed bearing, 150x15 
Rear Hub	Bontrager alloy sealed bearing, 197x12 
Rims SUNringlé Mulefüt 80mm 32-hole w/cutouts 
Tires Bontrager Barbegazi Team Issue, Tubeless Ready, 120tpi, aramid bead, 26x4.7" 

Drivetrain
Shifters	SRAM GX1, 11 speed 
Rear derailleur	SRAM GX1, Type 2 
Crank Race Face Aeffect, 28T 
Cassette	SRAM XG-1150, 10-42, 11 speed 
Chain SRAM PC 1130 

Components
Saddle	Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails 
Seatpost	Bontrager alloy, 2-bolt head, 31.6mm, 8mm offset 
Handlebar	Bontrager Rhythm Elite, 31.8mm, 15mm rise 
Stem Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, 7 degree, Blendr compatible 
Grips Bontrager Race 
Headset	FSA IS-2, E2, sealed alloy cartridge 
Brakeset	Avid DB 3 hydraulic disc 

Upgrades from Farley 5
Bontrager Rigid Carbon fork 
SRAM GX1 1x11 drivetrain 
Race Face Aeffect crank 
Avid DB 3 brakes 
Bontrager Rhythm Elite handlebar & Evoke 2 saddle


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Luke000 said:


> I will say I am a mechanic at a trek dealer so I am a bit obligated to go with a farley lol. One option for me is to sell the rigid for off a 7 and get a bluto...If I think it will be of a big benefit for winter riding, I kinda do because I have never much cared for rigid otherwise. Or the other option would be to get the 9, sell the wheels/tires and get a 26X5 set...options options. I think I have ruled out the 9.6 at this point.


Yeah you could always sell the 27.5++ to litespeedadic he could put them on his Borealis.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

And the 9 specs:

Specification
Features
Now even fatter—ride tires up to 5" to conquer any terrain! 
Ride your way: accommodates 26" x 5" or 27.5" x 4" wheels 
Go tubeless with Bontrager TLR for trail-hugging confidence 
Light, super-strong Alpha Platinum Aluminum frame 


Frameset
Frame	Alpha Platinum Aluminum, E2 tapered head tube, internal derailleur & dropper post routing, PF121, 197mm Stranglehold adjustable thru axle dropouts 
Front suspension	RockShox Bluto RL, Solo Air, Motion Control damper, lockout, 150x15mm Maxle Lite, 100mm travel 


Wheels
Wheels	Bontrager Jackalope Tubeless Ready, 80mm rim, 150x15 front, 197x12 rear 
Tires	Bontrager Hodag, Tubeless Ready, 120tpi, aramid bead, 27.5x3.8" 


Drivetrain
Shifters	SRAM X1, 11 speed 
Rear derailleur	SRAM X1, Type 2 
Crank	Race Face Turbine Cinch, 28T 
Cassette	SRAM XG-1150, 10-42, 11 speed 
Chain	SRAM PC 1130 


Components
Saddle	Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails 
Seatpost	Bontrager Rhythm Elite, 2-bolt head, 31.6mm, zero offset 
Handlebar	Bontrager Rhythm Elite, 31.8mm, 15mm rise 
Stem	Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, 7 degree, Blendr compatible 
Grips	Bontrager Race Lite, lock-on 
Headset	FSA IS-2, E2, sealed alloy cartridge 
Brakeset	Avid DB 5 hydraulic disc 


Upgrades from Farley 7
RockShox Bluto RL fork 
Bontrager Jackalope TLR 27.5 wheels 
Race Face Turbine Cinch crank 
SRAM X1 drivetrain 
Avid DB 5 brakes


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

It is a tough call really. Dang I just like that purple.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have to say, I understand where trek is coming from with the 27.5+ wheels and being a faster and more hardpack trail friendly tire, and seeing the amount of people using these as their all year round bikes I think its a good option; especially because you can (or will be able to get) tires from at least Bontrager, Kenda, Maxxis. and Aftermarket rims from Sun Ringle. BUT I think for my uses, I will be better off with a 26X4.7 tire. 

Let me ask this question.... What would be the first (non fork) thing you would upgrade on the 7? I already would be doing carbon RXL bars and tubeless at a minimum. My gut feeling is do something with the brakes, but I want to hear other peoples thoughts on this as well.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Brakes, 4.8 Knards, maybe a carbon bar if I'm feeling froggy but that's more or less it for a time. Damn good kit on that bike.
Specialized has better bring it.

It's still going to come down to handling though for me.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Gambit21 said:


> Nothing wrong with the kit on the 7, including the wheels.


Just wish the wheels were a bit more tubeless friendly and it came with a Bluto. I finally got my Fatboy wheels set up tubeless (thank you shrink wrap!), but I'd prefer an easier and more reliable tubeless setup like the iodines on my MTB. No tape or strips, just put the tire on, add sealant and inflate- good to go. Slotted rims look cool, but are a lot more work to seal.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Let me get this straight. Yer a mechanic at a trek dealer and yer coming on the intertoobz to ask whoevahs what bike you should buy? LOL!!!

Good luck mang.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Paochow said:


> Just wish the wheels were a bit more tubeless friendly


http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/sunringl%E9-mule-f%DCt-80sl-914312.html

You have no worries - I'd take those over the over-priced Bontys any day. Not worth it - think how much that's booting the price up for very little if any gain. No thanks.


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

*Farley + Jackalope wheels + carbon fork = Need some answers*

Peeps...

I have a 2014 Farley with a Jackalope wheelset. It is the 135 QR version front hub and as I plan to ditch the front fork in favor of both a Makwa and Bluto option I am trying to decide on the best solution for a hub and need input.

I Have the Makwa on the way and the Bluto will follow soon. As such I am trying to find the best solution to use one front wheel and hub with the greatest simplicity to swap between the two. Here is what, I BELIEVE, is the most ideal solution. Granted I AM somewhat of a newb and, as such, I am COMPLETELY open to a forehead check if there is something that is better or more efficient.


Jackalope outer hoop.
Hope 142 x 15 Fat Sno Hub
Salsa Makwa Carbon fork (142 x 15 TA)
Hope 142 - 150 adapters for HUB and disc.
RockShox Bluto 120mm travel 15 x 150.

I believe with this setup if I want to swap between the two it is as simple as running or removing the adapters and swapping forks.

Is there something I am missing, did I even make any sense?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Rigid. It's easier. Less time for figuring, more time for riding.


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Well yes, I am about simplicity. With that said I plan to ride my fat bike on stuff that will come as close to REQUIRING a suspension as anything might. 

For local riding I will run it rigid with the carbon fork, however when I head north or to any of the park style places that I ride, a suspension fork is something I require.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

North? Whistler?


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Whistler would be a VERY awesome trip, in this case it is Copper Harbor MI and after riding my 29er Hardtail with a 120MM fox front fork there, I have no doubt that my lack of skill set will benefit highly from a suspension fork.


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gambit21 said:


> Brakes, 4.8 Knards, maybe a carbon bar if I'm feeling froggy but that's more or less it for a time. Damn good kit on that bike.
> Specialized has better bring it.
> 
> It's still going to come down to handling though for me.


I truly do like the handling of the (last gen) Farley, much better than my Motobecane! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

So is there any word on when the 7's or any of them will start to be available?


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

Blinkz said:


> So is there any word on when the 7's or any of them will start to be available?


The ETA right now for the Farleys is as follows:

Farley 5: 9/07 (8/24 for 19.5)
Farley 7: 9/07
Farley 9: 9/07
Farley 9.6: 9/07 (No ETA for 17.5)
Farley 9.8: 9/07

If you are going to buy one, get one on back order soon! And get yours quick as possible without running out of stock!


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks luke


----------



## Luke000 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, unless someone can give me a good reason not to, I think i am going to order the purple Farley 7! I plan to upgrade the brakes to the Guide Rs's...I figured since I am finally giving a Sram drivetrain a real chance, I might as well do it with the brakes as well on this bike. The other upgrades I am immediately going to do are; install a carbon Bontrager RXL bar and ESI grips (have both already) and convert it to tubeless. :thumbsup:


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Put my order in for the Farley 9 last week mostly because of rear rack mounts as opposed to the carbon frame which does not and of course the Bluto fork! very excited about the 650b wheelsize!


----------



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, the Farley 7 was my first choice, but unfortunately, it looks like Japan will only bring over the 5 and 9 models according to my (Trek) LBS. Not too happy at the moment. The Canyon Dude is looking like a much better deal for me at the moment.


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Farley 8 gearing question*

I have a Trek Farley 8 that I love, but I'd really like lower gearing than the X1 1x11 with a 30t chainring. Direct mount chainrings would allow me to go to a 26 or 28t ring, but unfortunately, the SRAM crankset on the bike has a fixed spider and doesn't accept direct mount chainrings. I don't believe the bcd on the OEM crank would allow anything smaller than 30t.

I know SRAM makes an X9 fat bike crankset in double chainring configuration with what appears to be a removable spider. Has anyone converted the X9 crank to a 1x? Or are there other options I'm missing?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought one-up or wolf tooth made a 28 ring that could go on normal 'middle ring' size spiders.
I may have imagined this.


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

My crank has a 94mm bcd spider, which limits it to 30t. As far as I know, only the xx1 spiders will accept 28. There are plenty of direct mount rings in smaller sizes


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Try upgrading your motor instead; a 30t ring is plenty low for an 1-11 setup.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

zing! owned!


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Gigantic said:


> Try upgrading your motor instead; a 30t ring is plenty low for an 1-11 setup.


tried to rep ya, but the feds wouldn't let me. WIRD!!!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Westache said:


> I have no doubt that my lack of skill set will benefit highly from a suspension fork.


Hmmm... there's your problem. Improve your skillz not your parts list.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I vote we retire "just sayin"


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Gambit21 said:


> I vote we retire "just sayin"


Agreed.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

*2015 F8 Bluto standard length?*

Does anyone know the standard length that the F8 has the Bluto set to? I'm thinking I might want to extend it another increment to get more travel and to slacken the front up a little.

The Bluto Tuning Thread contains tons of info on tweaking the fork itself, I'm interested to know what it'll do to this specific bike.

Thanks,
Toby.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Well I pre-ordered and put money down on a Farely 7 for me, and a Farley 5 for my wife. I was going to get her a Norco Bigfoot, but the dealer cut me a deal that I couldn't refuse on the 5. I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a difficult choice as I suspect like last year if you don't preorder one of the new Farleys, there won't be any chance of getting one later on. I'm delighted with my Farley 6 but now like the idea of a second fat bike as back up when the other is out of commission particularly when racing as I just wouldn't even try the Fuel now. Something with a Bluto would be a good compliment although I do enjoy the lack of suspension on the Farley 6 as no need to worry about getting it wet and muddy. So then the idea of a rigid carbon model is tempting...

I've also considered putting a 27.5+ wheel and fork on the front of the Fuel to get some of the huge fat bike traction but still with suspension and a bit more speed. I have all these deliberations and then just go for a blast on the Farley 6 and don't really care as it's too much of a laugh. There's the usual fat bike fun with the shocked responses from friends as the fat bike ploughs straight along the top of mud that they're struggling to walk through but even in the dry being able to thunder through dry, rooty forests and completely abuse the huge amounts of traction is just great. I was chasing another cyclist pushing hard along a narrow trail and keeping up simply because I didn't really have to steer the bike so much as the big wheels hit small obstacles and keep on going without losing any speed. 

John


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Gigantic said:


> Try upgrading your motor instead; a 30t ring is plenty low for an 1-11 setup.


Plenty low for you, ok. Do you know this guy? Where he lives? Anything about his situation? Maybe he likes low gears. Maybe he's only able to ride once a week and doesn't have time to improve his fitness. Maybe he's got an f'd up knee and has to spin the crap out of everything because the knee can't take the stress of hammering. That's my scenario. 30x42 is not low enough to keep my knee from hurting. Spinning stupid low gears is more fun than sitting on the couch, or eventually, in the Ortho's office.


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

tpd said:


> Does anyone know the standard length that the F8 has the Bluto set to? I'm thinking I might want to extend it another increment to get more travel and to slacken the front up a little.
> 
> The Bluto Tuning Thread contains tons of info on tweaking the fork itself, I'm interested to know what it'll do to this specific bike.
> 
> ...


Farley 8 uses a 100MM travel bluto. Is that what you were asking?


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Westache said:


> Farley 8 uses a 100MM travel bluto. Is that what you were asking?


Yep, that's exactly what I was after. Might thing about putting the 120mm token into it...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

bde1024 said:


> I have a Trek Farley 8 that I love, but I'd really like lower gearing than the X1 1x11 with a 30t chainring. Direct mount chainrings would allow me to go to a 26 or 28t ring, but unfortunately, the SRAM crankset on the bike has a fixed spider and doesn't accept direct mount chainrings. I don't believe the bcd on the OEM crank would allow anything smaller than 30t.
> 
> I know SRAM makes an X9 fat bike crankset in double chainring configuration with what appears to be a removable spider. Has anyone converted the X9 crank to a 1x? Or are there other options I'm missing?


I too have a Farley 8 with the X1-1000 crank. We have a solution. The 28 t Blackspire chainring. Just pop it on they also make a bash guard for it too. As for those who say get a better motor. Your riding is not my riding. Try some steep ups with snow, I prefer to spin. Options are a good thing.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a chance to buy a 2014 Farley 6, that the owner has added XT brakes, other than that its still stock. can this bike fit a bluto fork like the 8 with no other modifications? It looks like a nice bike from the pictures and hes only asking 750 bucks for it. 

I had a motobecane boris that I absolutely hated, thing was a dog, very heavy and cheaply made, and I paid 800 bucks for it, luckily I was able to sell it but it gave me a bad taste about fatbikes. Until I rode my brothers Farley 8 and noticed instantly how much more superior the trek was.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

sml-2727 said:


> I have a chance to buy a 2014 Farley 6, that the owner has added XT brakes, other than that its still stock. can this bike fit a bluto fork like the 8 with no other modifications? It looks like a nice bike from the pictures and hes only asking 750 bucks for it.
> 
> I had a motobecane boris that I absolutely hated, thing was a dog, very heavy and cheaply made, and I paid 800 bucks for it, luckily I was able to sell it but it gave me a bad taste about fatbikes. Until I rode my brothers Farley 8 and noticed instantly how much more superior the trek was.


From what I hear you'd need a new headset and a different front hub - though I can't say for sure.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I have a chance to buy a 2014 Farley 6, that the owner has added XT brakes, other than that its still stock. can this bike fit a bluto fork like the 8 with no other modifications? It looks like a nice bike from the pictures and hes only asking 750 bucks for it.


Whoa, what a deal!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tpd said:


> Whoa, what a deal!


I should have read the original post a bit closer. Seems like almost too good of a deal, if you follow. The 2014, if bought as a complete bike, was in the 2300 range. I'd make sure to do a bit of research beforehand if you decide to go for it to try to ensure it isn't stolen.

I say that as even old Pugsleys still go for well over 1K up here in AK.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah you better jump on it! https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/5037720754.html


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Seems kinda sketchy. Like somebody mentioned above, probably hot.

but, Sixe LARGE!!!


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Scam fer sure!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

What do you mean by sixe large


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

blunderbuss said:


> Plenty low for you, ok. Do you know this guy? Where he lives? Anything about his situation? Maybe he likes low gears. Maybe he's only able to ride once a week and doesn't have time to improve his fitness. Maybe he's got an f'd up knee and has to spin the crap out of everything because the knee can't take the stress of hammering. That's my scenario. 30x42 is not low enough to keep my knee from hurting. Spinning stupid low gears is more fun than sitting on the couch, or eventually, in the Ortho's office.


I run a 32t chain ring. I weigh 275#s, i have no meniscus in one knee and a torn meniscus in another. A loop of my local trails ranges from 2500-3500 ft and for most of the past year, I ran an 11-36 10 speed cassette. "Bad knees" are a poor excuse for bad technique, 30/42 gearing gives roughly the same ratio as a 24/36 which is plenty low. For the life of me, I don't understand why so many fat bikers think they need ultra low gears. HTFU, get stronger and improve your technique, it's just that simple.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> What do you mean by sixe large


I like this post: phrased like a question, but punctuated like a statement of fact.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh well im going to pass on it, im saving for my 2016 stumpy.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tpd said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I was after. Might thing about putting the 120mm token into it...


To change from 100 to 120 mm travel you have to switch the air shaft, not tokens. Tokens are used to tune how progressive the damping is by varying air volume.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I tell a friend of mine all about that farley and he gets in contact with the guy and buys the bike... So it was not a scam and I got screwed out of a nice bike for 750 bucks. needless to say im a little ticked off my buddy did this to me, but if you snooze you lose, he said he was going to wait til fall and try to flip it for 1000 bucks because he already has a pretty nice fatboy.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

sml-2727 said:


> So I tell a friend of mine all about that farley and he gets in contact with the guy and buys the bike... So it was not a scam and I got screwed out of a nice bike for 750 bucks. needless to say im a little ticked off my buddy did this to me, but if you snooze you lose, he said he was going to wait til fall and try to flip it for 1000 bucks because he already has a pretty nice fatboy.


Didn't you say you were gonna pass on it anyway? Snooze you lose...


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> So I tell a friend of mine all about that farley and he gets in contact with the guy and buys the bike... So it was not a scam and I got screwed out of a nice bike for 750 bucks. needless to say im a little ticked off my buddy did this to me, but if you snooze you lose, he said he was going to wait til fall and try to flip it for 1000 bucks because he already has a pretty nice fatboy.


A - he didn't 'do anything to' you - you passed on the bike.
B - he won't sell it to you at a break even price or at a $50 profit?

Some buddy.

Personally I wouldn't spend $750 on a 2014 Farley. That's $750 toward a 2016 which are much improved. I'd rather save and get the better bike.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> That's $750 toward a 2016 which are much improved. I'd rather save and get the better bike.


Much improved? I'm just curious. I know they'll fit 5" tires, but what else makes the 2015 obsolete?


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

BigVaz said:


> Much improved? I'm just curious. I know they'll fit 5" tires, but what else makes the 2015 obsolete?


We're talking about the 2014 as far as I know.
Anyway, horizontal dropouts, Mulefuts (easy tubeless) and able to accommodate 4.8" tires. Not about the other model being "obsolete" as such.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm very happy with my 2014 with the Bluto fork and Surly 4.8 Bud tire added.
Next I'm putting a Dillinger 5 tire on the rear.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

How do you like the Bud? Thinking of doing Bud front and rear.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Gambit21 said:


> How do you like the Bud? Thinking of doing Bud front and rear.


I love the Bud, but I don't think it will fit the rear, that's why I'm going Dillinger 5. I know D5 will fit because it measures 4.3 and 750 overall height. The Bud is 4.8 and 762 overall, and it will rub.


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

kaleidopete said:


> I love the Bud, but I don't think it will fit the rear, that's why I'm going Dillinger 5. I know D5 will fit because it measures 4.3 and 750 overall height. The Bud is 4.8 and 762 overall, and it will rub.


I have 2014 Farley with Vee Bulldozer 4.7 just a tiny bit of rubbing on hard turning.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I love both of my 14's and all three of my wheel sets including the Jackalope. I will soon have a set of 650B+ wheel set and looking forward to ride that as well.

As much as I like the new bikes where I ride even in the snow the 5" tire isn't needed. A carbon bike would be nice but I ride a few trails that are extremely rocky and if you saw the chips and dents in my bikes you would say the same thing I say, "Good Thing it's not Carbon".

Do I want another Farley yes but it's like having a wife and a girlfriend. Sooner or later one of them is going to find out about the other and someone is going to get upset so for now I'll stick with the twins.

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Much improved? I'm just curious. I know they'll fit 5" tires, but what else makes the 2015 obsolete?


Yeah, not much improved really. A few spec changes, like the five inch tire clearance, and a wider range of models.

Really depends where you live and what you ride.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> Yeah, not much improved really. A few spec changes, like the five inch tire clearance, and a wider range of models.
> 
> Really depends where you live and what you ride.


Yeah, this was my point. It fits a 5" tire.... Other than that the new frames geometry is a little different.

I thought about upgrading the frame, but I'm just going to stock with what I got.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> So I tell a friend of mine all about that farley and he gets in contact with the guy and buys the bike... So it was not a scam and I got screwed out of a nice bike for 750 bucks. needless to say im a little ticked off my buddy did this to me, but if you snooze you lose, he said he was going to wait til fall and try to flip it for 1000 bucks because he already has a pretty nice fatboy.


Sounds like your friend is kind of a doucher. Try to buy it from him, if you're that butthurt about it.

Or wait though a couple days when somebody spots your friend riding a stolen bike and the po come to get it back and fill his ass full lead. Better him than you.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

BigVaz said:


> Yeah, this was my point. It fits a 5" tire.... Other than that the new frames geometry is a little different.
> 
> I thought about upgrading the frame, but I'm just going to stock with what I got.[/QUOTE
> But my 2014 fits a Dillinger 5 anyway, so .........


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

kaleidopete said:


> BigVaz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, this was my point. It fits a 5" tire.... Other than that the new frames geometry is a little different.
> ...


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> Awesome, that's really good to know. I've heard reports of rubbing in the rear (heh). Are you tubeless?


no I like tubes.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> Yeah, not much improved really. A few spec changes, like the five inch tire clearance, and a wider range of models.
> 
> Really depends where you live and what you ride.


From my perspective the changes are significant. I wouldn't bother with the previous models, but jumped all over the 7.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> From my perspective the changes are significant. I wouldn't bother with the previous models, but jumped all over the 7.


What changes other than tire size & a small geometry change? I'm seriously asking & not being a Richard.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

No worries.
To me the ability to choose any tire on the market is huge, as well as the horizontal dropouts - thru-axles. The Mulefuts are a good bonus as is the GX1 group on the 7,
No big deal for some, but all of that is big in my book.

The Farley wasn't even on my shortlist before for my next bike, but with the announcement of the 2016 I put money down.

However, on the other hand you're right - it's largely the same bike in most respects.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> No worries.
> To me the ability to choose any tire on the market is huge, as well as the horizontal dropouts - thru-axles. The Mulefuts are a good bonus as is the GX1 group on the 7,
> No big deal for some, but all of that is big in my book.
> 
> ...


The 15' Farley already has mulefut's. So really, we're talking about the 5" tire, horizontal dropouts & gx1.

Horizontal dropouts are a bonus if you're running multiple wheelsets. If you're not running multiple wheelsets it's unnecessary.

I'm not trying to make it sounds like the new bike doesn't have advantages, but the changes aren't enough to make me upgrade.

When Trek drops a FS 29+, I'll be dropping by the lbs with a g-bar for a down payment.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> I have a chance to buy a *2014 *Farley 6,


This is what started the conversation.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> This is what started the conversation.


He posted the Craigslist link and it was a 15' Farley 6.

No such thing as a 2014 Farley 6...


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ahhh...I figured he was just misrepresenting the 14 in the add.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I love my F6, but that purple on the 7 looks so sweet.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Installed the Wolf Tooth 42t the other day and pulled the freehub off for inspection. It looks pretty good I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it just pull off? i couldnt see anything to put a 15mm hex or anything in.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok here's a question for anybody that owns a Farley with a Bluto. I own a Farley 6 and have decided to add a Bluto. I know that 100mm is the size that came on the Farley 8. Im debating over do I go with the proper size 100mm or go to 120mm. Anybody with 100mm ever wish they had just a little more travel or has anybody went with 120mm and love it. I do know that adding the 120mm will slightly change the geometry. Any thoughts or opinions. 


My Bikes--2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Sparky697 (Feb 10, 2015)

Well it's relatively cheap to convert lengths as I think there is are kits out there so if you don't like the length you don't have to buy a whole new fork.


----------



## Efnfatty (Jun 2, 2015)

Noob to the forum - picked up a Farley 8 2 months ago. Absolutely loving it! Converted to tubeless immediately. The jackalopes were simple to set up - even for me.

Has anyone run the studded Dillinger 4s on this bike? Thinking ahead to next winter in (ahem...) balmy Michigan.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I am running D4s on my Farley 6, great in spring, summer, and fall. I studded my front D4 last winter, only on the outside nobs, as I would ride pavement, groomed trail, and anything else (Eau Claire, WI).

This winter I will be going fatter, and likely studless up front, possibly a D5 with outer studs again. And either a D5 or Vanhelga/Nate in the rear. 

Where in MI are you? I moved from Ann Arbor a couple years ago. Love the city, loved MI.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> I love the Bud, but I don't think it will fit the rear, that's why I'm going Dillinger 5. I know D5 will fit because it measures 4.3 and 750 overall height. The Bud is 4.8 and 762 overall, and it will rub.


Update.....I bought a new Dillinger 5 (unstudded) and it WON'T fit on the rear! WTF! Last winter I fitted a D5 studded and it worked. Now a new D5 unstudded rubs. I guess all Dillinger 5's aren't the same. (Made in China, they are) You would think a $160 tire would have better quality control. I wonder if all tire manufactures are as inconsistent?


----------



## Efnfatty (Jun 2, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> I am running D4s on my Farley 6, great in spring, summer, and fall. I studded my front D4 last winter, only on the outside nobs, as I would ride pavement, groomed trail, and anything else (Eau Claire, WI).
> 
> This winter I will be going fatter, and likely studless up front, possibly a D5 with outer studs again. And either a D5 or Vanhelga/Nate in the rear.
> 
> Where in MI are you? I moved from Ann Arbor a couple years ago. Love the city, loved MI.


Located in Richland near K'zoo (and Bells ....mmmm beer..).
Thanks for the info on the D4. Might try a D4 rear/D5 front on the Bluto next winter.
Eau Claire is a nice location, too. You're closer to Chequamegon - did that event for many seasons back when...
Now my preference for a road trip is heading for Copper Harbor & Marquette.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm in Bay City MI. I run a Studded D5 on the front and D4 on the rear last winter. Also added the Turnagain cold weather seal kit in the fork.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> I am running D4s on my Farley 6, great in spring, summer, and fall. I studded my front D4 last winter, only on the outside nobs, as I would ride pavement, groomed trail, and anything else (Eau Claire, WI).
> 
> This winter I will be going fatter, and likely studless up front, possibly a D5 with outer studs again. And either a D5 or Vanhelga/Nate in the rear.
> 
> Where in MI are you? I moved from Ann Arbor a couple years ago. Love the city, loved MI.


Would you consider D5's unstudded a reasonable all season/12 month tire?


----------



## Efnfatty (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tip - I'll be shopping next fall.


The stock Hodags seem to work well for me this spring - or maybe it's just I'm old and don't care....

Keep riding. If your bike is too heavy invest in dried apricots. Then poop prior to your ride....


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> I'm in Bay City MI. I run a Studded D5 on the front and D4 on the rear last winter. Also added the Turnagain cold weather seal kit in the fork.
> View attachment 993165


Nice looking bike- love the Hulk look!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Gambit21 said:


> Would you consider D5's unstudded a reasonable all season/12 month tire?


If you are looking for a fast rolling durable tire then they will serve you well. There are better options if you are looking for grip in the really soft or slick stuff.

I have a studded set that I use whenever I want to go fast on the snow or ice, although I usually take them off whenever we get a heavy snow and I need to break trail.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Efnfatty said:


> Thanks for the tip - I'll be shopping next fall.
> 
> The stock Hodags seem to work well for me this spring - or maybe it's just I'm old and don't care....
> 
> Keep riding. If your bike is too heavy invest in dried apricots. Then poop prior to your ride....


The Hodags are great! Pump them up they are fast on hardpack.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Paochow said:


> Nice looking bike- love the Hulk look!


Thanks!


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Gambit21 said:


> Would you consider D5's unstudded a reasonable all season/12 month tire?


Haven't run a D5 yet, but if it's half as awesome as the D4, I'd be pretty stoked. Great all around tire.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gambit,

I have been running the D5's as a summer tire to this point. I will be giving 'em a go this winter to compare their performance with my Bud/Lou. I think they will perform well, but not quite as well as the Surly's. Studs are great for areas with lotsa ice, but do not really do much for snow.
I will say this, Surly's and 45NRTH are pricey, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback on the Dillingers guys - Banshee keep me posted on how you like them in the snow.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So far the D5's offer excellent performance in dirt/rocks etc. 
Noticeably less rolling resistance than Bud/Lou. Nicely agressive tread pattern as well with little to no obvious wear. And they are a daily driver. Snow report coming this fall...


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's all sounding great. Are you running them tubeless. I've read some reports of them being a bit temperamental is that regard.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Running tubeless with no issues. I did 1" gorilla tape right to the outside edge of the bead seat so they would have a tight fit. With the tape to the inner edge of the bead seat the Lou would leak under hard pedaling at squishy snow pressure. 
160# rider at 6-8 psi dirt and 3-4 snow.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I had to tape the edge of the rim for the Dillingers but not the Hodags. Disappointing to have to do that after you spent 500 on tires.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mfg. tolerances can do that. All that cause we don't wanna play with tubes. I did get to test it recently with the discovery of several goat heads in both tires. Sealed up immediately.


----------



## moshock (Jun 9, 2015)

New to the forums. Hello all. I'm looking at reserving a Farley 5 from a local dealer who thinks he'll have it in late August or early September. I have been searching hard for size/fitting fat bike guides to no success. I'm 5' 11.5", 210lbs, 32.5" inseam. The Farley 6 has a 19.5" (but actual 18.5"?) that I think is the proper size, but I could be wrong. Don't want to go too big, or too small. Not sure if the Farley 5 will be sized differently at all? What do you guys think? This will be my first fat bike. I currently ride a junker Target Schwinn MTB. I live in Minnesota, so I'm looking forward to an all-year-round bike!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

I would say that 19.5 is the correct size for you. I'm 6'4" and ride a 21.5. 


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Moshock,I have the Farley 9 on order large,you could be my twin for fit! go large.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd say medium; they run large. I normally ride medium, but went with a small Farley 6.


----------



## moshock (Jun 9, 2015)

techfersure said:


> Moshock,I have the Farley 9 on order large,you could be my twin for fit! go large.


Feel odd asking another man this, but what are your body dimensions? lol

And congrats on the Farley 9 decision, I wish it were within my budget! Looks amazing.

Are the 19.5" frames really 18.5"? There are two measurements on their website. I don't quite understand that.


----------



## moshock (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Robg68, techfersure, and tyriverag. I'm still trying to decide between the 17.5" and 19.5" frame options.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

you are welcome.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm 6.0, 32" inseam and fit a large - medium might be a bit cramped, but within a certain range it's a preference thing.


----------



## moshock (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Gambit21. I just measured my inseam and it's 32.5". After looking at a series of charts on Google images I almost always land at a Large or 19-21" frame, so I think I'm content going with the Large.

Does anyone know why there are two sizes? e.g. the Large Farley 6 shows 19.5" and 18.5", which is it or why are there two measurements?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it's because the top tube hits the seat tube pretty low, giving enhanced standover/dong clearance. I could be wrong. I probably am.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

*Trek says:*

Traditionally, the bike industry determined the size of a frame by measuring along the seat tube from the center of the bottom bracket to the top. A frame from that era had a horizontal top tube so the seat tube ended at the same height as the upper head tube.

On a modern bike frame, often the top tube slopes, so the top of the seat tube is lower than the top of the head tube. This sloped design provides more standover height, as well as other benefits.

With a modern, sloping top-tube design, the "actual" seat tube measurement is shorter for a given head tube height. But how much shorter is determined by the frame design without any correlation to the size of rider. Despite this, the industry continues to refer to seat-tube sizing, so we use the "virtual" measurement (based as before on head tube height) to allow you to accurately compare sizes. In other words, if you draw a horizontal line from the top of the head tube to the "invisible" seat tube, and measure the full "invisible" seat tube; you can determine the virtual frame sizing.


----------



## Efnfatty (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm 6', 33" inseam and 175#. My Farley 8 is a large and fits perfectly. My daughter is 5'6" and rides the same bike sized medium. 
You would be way too tight on the medium IMHO.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow. I'm about 5'11, usually a 30" inseam, and ride the small: 15.5/16.5. Fits me great.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

My wife is 5'8" and way to cramped on the small - a lot depends on torso/arm length vs leg length.

I couldn't help but laugh at the *usually 30" inseam* - most of our inseams around these parts are of a constant dimension.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Pants measurements, especially inseam, seem to vary by brand, cut, and even each pair. Not to sidetrack the convo here, but I almost exclusively wear pants from the Gap/Banana Republic.* It's funny, I'll try on/order multiple pairs of the same size pants because they will all usually hit shoe/sock differently. 

*I can't even think about a new pair of pants without them sending me a g0ddamn 40%-off coupon, it's insane really. Their styles are generally tasteful/classic, and they seem to fit the best - in case you were wondering.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ha, well your inseam for the purposes of fitting a bike isn't your pants size, it's your actual inseam. Number in inches from the ground to your crotch/pelvis with the boys moved out of the way.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, so when people here mention their inseam, they're reporting their bike size inseam, and not pants inseam? 

I had no idea. Considering my elevated IQ/rugged good looks, one can assume I'm not alone.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, no worries. I knew exactly what you meant, but sent my brain down a path of varying size/measurement - you get it.


----------



## moshock (Jun 9, 2015)

Test rode a Farley 6 and 8, pre-ordered the Farley 5! Should receive delivery late August!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I may have the dealer throw the 7 build kit (minus the fork) on a 5 frame, and upgrade the fork and hubs. This way my wife can have the 7 frame with the 5 build kit. Just trying to figure out if the hassle and extra expense is worth it.


----------



## moshock (Jun 9, 2015)

Gambit21 said:


> I may have the dealer throw the 7 build kit (minus the fork) on a 5 frame, and upgrade the fork and hubs. This way my wife can have the 7 frame with the 5 build kit. Just trying to figure out if the hassle and extra expense is worth it.


Your post is kind of confusing, but I'm making an assumption she wants the 7 frame because it's purple and you want 5 parts to lesson the cost? :skep:


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Slammed down stem,bar due to Bluto on F6 and rode Stache on parking lot.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Robg68 said:


> Ok here's a question for anybody that owns a Farley with a Bluto. I own a Farley 6 and have decided to add a Bluto. I know that 100mm is the size that came on the Farley 8. Im debating over do I go with the proper size 100mm or go to 120mm. Anybody with 100mm ever wish they had just a little more travel or has anybody went with 120mm and love it. I do know that adding the 120mm will slightly change the geometry. Any thoughts or opinions.
> 
> My Bikes--2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


Any resolution on this? I'm thinking about taking my stock Bluto up to 120mm.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

moshock said:


> Your post is kind of confusing, but I'm making an assumption she wants the 7 frame because it's purple and you want 5 parts to lesson the cost? :skep:


Simply swapping colors, I then have a grey and orange 7. I'll need a new fork and hubs since the purple fork stays with the 7. Only pondering the swap at this point.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

zeb said:


> Slammed down stem,bar due to Bluto on F6


Huh?


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Gambit21 said:


> Huh?


Agreed.Getting closer to a dropbar wierdos.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm trying to decide on whether to replace the Fuel (which I haven't really used since getting the Farley) with a Stache 7 29+, the more I've read about it the more it seems like a great summer bike to pair with the Farley. I enjoy the huge traction I can abuse to hammer the Farley on the trails but I do find higher speeds, particularly on trail centres a bit tricky. The Stache seems to offer a lot of that traction but a bit more speed, I find the Fuel just feels so fidgety compared to the Farley I don't have any confidence with it.

John


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

tpd said:


> Any resolution on this? I'm thinking about taking my stock Bluto up to 120mm.


I'm gonna get the 120mm Bluto. A little more squish never hurt anybody. LOL

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

How does the Bluto behave at 120mm - still rigid enough?
I know for instance taking the Revelation from 120-140 things get a bit wonky.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

As an owner of an original Pugsley 
with large marge and 4.0's (3.8) and 9 years of riding it everywhere for fun....an it weighs a metric-f**kton

just decided to give pugs to a friend and snagged a stock 2015 Farley 6 17.5 set up with tubeless and Hodags.

Wow what a difference. Far lighter and far more XC oriented. Never felt too bad on the pugs, I figured out how to make it work and go fast on it, but the Farley and tubeless is another dimension entirely. pretty happy I paid less for the Farley than I did the pugs, but got twice the bike.

Only drawback is the 17.5 seat tube bottle clearance 
needs to be smaller than 24oz so I had
to order a smaller water bottle...
(I have to have two bottles with me+camelbak)


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

127.0.0.1 said:


> As an owner of an original Pugsley
> with large marge and 4.0's (3.8) and 9 years of riding it everywhere for fun....an it weighs a metric-f**kton
> 
> just decided to give pugs to a friend and snagged a stock 2015 Farley 6 17.5 set up with tubeless and Hodags.
> ...


And only one screw on the forks too. So cant put them up their with an adapter. I dont run bottles if im trail riding.

Could get a seat mount? I was thinking this to ditch the pack. I drink almost 3L on our group ride nights.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> As an owner of an original Pugsley
> with large marge and 4.0's (3.8) and 9 years of riding it everywhere for fun....an it weighs a metric-f**kton
> 
> just decided to give pugs to a friend and snagged a stock 2015 Farley 6 17.5 set up with tubeless and Hodags.
> ...


Too funny - I just sold my Farley and have gone back to the Pugs as my one and only ride. Had the Farley set up tubeless with a Jackalope on the rear and MuleFut on the front. The bike was good on trails, overall, but I did have a number of issues with it not wanting to be as much of a climber as the Pugs - too light on the front end. Also, many, many peddle strikes, always on the worst part of the climb. I wasn't terribly impressed with the overall durability of the Jackalope wheels, either - ended up putting a couple of nice humps in it within a week of putting it on. My Large Marge wheels on the Pugs have over 10K miles on them and are as straight and true as day one. Heavy as sin, but I am a big, fat guy, so I prefer bomber to light.

I haven't gotten the Pugs back out on trails yet since I switched back - the bulk of my riding is commuting, which is part of the reason the Farley felt like the wrong bike, but I'm sure once I get used to it again, it'll be just as fun as it was before I went to the Trek.

I have been tracking my daily commutes and today my commute on the Pugs was three minutes faster than average on the Farley, yet it felt much slower. In fact, all my rides on the Pugs to this point have felt slower, but have been right around the same average speed. Today's was probably faster as I swapped to Vee 8 on rear and Vee Mission on front vs. the Origin8 Devist8ers that I ran on rear on the Farley and had on the Pugs as well.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

solarplex said:


> And only one screw on the forks too. So cant put them up their with an adapter. I dont run bottles if im trail riding.
> 
> Could get a seat mount? I was thinking this to ditch the pack. I drink almost 3L on our group ride nights.


I mounted a bottle cage on my fork. Just used one boss, works well.


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought my first fat bike this past Saturday, a Trek Farley 6. I'm anxious to hit the trail with it, but I'm having a blast here in town.

I'll be reading the previous posts in this thread to learn more


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't read too much, just ride.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

solarplex said:


> does it just pull off? i couldnt see anything to put a 15mm hex or anything in.


Yeah, just push down a bit and pull at the same time.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

blockphi said:


> too funny - i just sold my farley and have gone back to the pugs as my one and only ride. Had the farley set up tubeless with a jackalope on the rear and mulefut on the front. The bike was good on trails, overall, but i did have a number of issues with it not wanting to be as much of a climber as the pugs - too light on the front end. Also, many, many peddle strikes, always on the worst part of the climb. I wasn't terribly impressed with the overall durability of the jackalope wheels, either - ended up putting a couple of nice humps in it within a week of putting it on. My large marge wheels on the pugs have over 10k miles on them and are as straight and true as day one. Heavy as sin, but i am a big, fat guy, so i prefer bomber to light.
> 
> I haven't gotten the pugs back out on trails yet since i switched back - the bulk of my riding is commuting, which is part of the reason the farley felt like the wrong bike, but i'm sure once i get used to it again, it'll be just as fun as it was before i went to the trek.
> 
> I have been tracking my daily commutes and today my commute on the pugs was three minutes faster than average on the farley, yet it felt much slower. In fact, all my rides on the pugs to this point have felt slower, but have been right around the same average speed. Today's was probably faster as i swapped to vee 8 on rear and vee mission on front vs. The origin8 devist8ers that i ran on rear on the farley and had on the pugs as well.


steel is real


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Update, I got a flat and I can't find the leak anywhere, no hissing, nothing. I pumped the tire up, and it just deflated. Then I took the tube out, pumped it up, and overnight it deflated. Funny thing is, once it deflates, there's still air in it, but I can't squeeze it out. Very strange.

Long story short, I am going to go tubeless with D4s on the Mulefuts. Will keep you posted.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

tyriverag said:


> Update, I got a flat and I can't find the leak anywhere, no hissing, nothing. I pumped the tire up, and it just deflated. Then I took the tube out, pumped it up, and overnight it deflated. Funny thing is, once it deflates, there's still air in it, but I can't squeeze it out. Very strange.
> 
> Long story short, I am going to go tubeless with D4s on the Mulefuts. Will keep you posted.


if you inject 2oz of stanz in each tube (wicked easy to do) i highly doubt you woulda had that leak.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

You have any idea what caused it? Or what causes a leak of that nature?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Going on 10 months tubeless with the original HuDus and haven't had any issues. I haven't even added any Stan's since setting them up. Go for it, I used Gorilla tape and it was pretty easy. If I was doing it now, I'd try one of the clear, lighter tapes.

I do carry a lightweight backup tube just in case.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

The shop suggested orange seal or something like that. Sure it'll work fine, came in a tubless kit. 

The tube that has the phantom leak came in a Q-tubes Superlight box, but says Kenda on it. Others have had issues with these tubes, if I remember right.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't feel like sifting through all this info... Does the stock Farley 6 fork fit 29+?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> The shop suggested orange seal or something like that. Sure it'll work fine, came in a tubless kit.
> 
> The tube that has the phantom leak came in a Q-tubes Superlight box, but says Kenda on it. Others have had issues with these tubes, if I remember right.


Blow up up as much as you dare, submerge sections of the tube under water. NEVER had a leak I couldn't find on my MX tubes that way!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

BigVaz said:


> Don't feel like sifting through all this info... Does the stock Farley 6 fork fit 29+?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


You have both a Farley and a 29er, go measure and get back to us.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> You have both a Farley and a 29er, go measure and get back to us.


I do not have 29+... Thanks tho

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

BigVaz said:


> I do not have 29+... Thanks tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


 You can't measure or even eyeball a 3"+ tire on the 29er wheel placed in your Farley fork? You do understand that's all 29+ is yes?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> You can't measure or even eyeball a 3"+ tire on the 29er wheel placed in your Farley fork? You do understand that's all 29+ is yes?


No... I'd rather know for sure. Again, thanks tho

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

You're right, there's no way you can determine this for sure just because you have those bikes in your garage. My mistake.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> You're right, there's no way you can determine this for sure just because you have those bikes in your garage. My mistake.


I read this with a ton of sarcasm...

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ha! Seriously when you figure it out let us know, others will wonder at some point.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Behave, Gambit!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

No I wasn't being a jerk there - I mean when he knows for sure post so that someone else who's wondering down the road can find the info.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm wondering right now. Trek doesn't mention that 29+ fits in the Farley but my bet is that it fits. They don't really want to kill their Stache. I emailed them (it?) so we'll see what they say.
I'd like to get the Farley 7 and add a 29+ wheelset. Set that puppy up SS and get my jam on. Never thought I'd even look at a Trek after the Rig but some of their new stuff looks nifty.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm historically not a Trek guy, even when I worked at a shop that sold them years ago. This was a surprise for me - they really brought it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gambit21 said:


> No I wasn't being a jerk there - I mean when he knows for sure post so that someone else who's wondering down the road can find the info.


I just couldn't help myself...had to pull your chain!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking at the Farley alongside the Fuel, the 29er wheels look a little larger than the Hodags and as far as I'm aware the 29+ tyres are bigger yet. I agree though it's not something I'd want to go on visually, I've seen people fitting 27.5+ wheels to their Farleys but no mention of 29+.

John


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Update on the attempt at tubeless by the bike shop. 

I dropped it off on Thursday, and was there when the dudes were on the phone with Trek about the Mulefuts and D4s. They (Trek) said it had been done, but the dudes at the shop were skeptical becaues neither the Mulefuts or D4s are officially "tubeless ready".

Anyway, I left it there for a couple days, and turns out they couldn't get it to go tubeless for the following reasons: 
1. Too many holes in the rim
2. Neither tire nor rim are "tubeless ready"

So there's that.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Since when are Mulefuts not tubeless ready?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

tyriverag said:


> Update on the attempt at tubeless by the bike shop.
> 
> I dropped it off on Thursday, and was there when the dudes were on the phone with Trek about the Mulefuts and D4s. They (Trek) said it had been done, but the dudes at the shop were skeptical becaues neither the Mulefuts or D4s are officially "tubeless ready".
> 
> ...


Really? That seems odd. I set my MuleFuts up tubeless both with Hodags and with Orign8 Devist8er's using an old floor pump. Held air without issue. I did two layers of Gorilla tape. And according to Sun's site, the MuleFut is Tubeless ready, so the shop isn't quite straight with ya.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I was their first fat bike customer; I think they're just inexperienced. 

I might just try it myself.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah - tubeless is the entire point of the Mulefuts. Use the Sun Ringle tape.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm going to look into just doing it myself. Do i take the current rim tape off, or just throw the Sun Ringle tape right over it?


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Whatever you do once it works be sure and tell your local shop how it is done. 

I like your positive attitude toward the bike shop employees. That will pay off down the line.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

The bike shop should have known better - that's their Job. 60 seconds worth of research. Shameful if you ask me. That kind of thing never happened when I was wrenching. I knew my stuff and when I didn't know I found the who did.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep, the shop should have know better or as you suggest they should have learned but tyriverag's response was great. "I'll do it myself.", is much better than whine, whine, complain.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

No doubt


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tyriverag said:


> I'm going to look into just doing it myself. Do i take the current rim tape off, or just throw the Sun Ringle tape right over it?


Leave the rim strip on and look into the toobless tuseday thread for direction. There are a host of methods that work well. Do wrap the tape to the edge of the rim for a folding tire to prevent burping...Enjoy experimenting with it.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Gambit21 said:


> The bike shop should have known better - that's their Job. 60 seconds worth of research. Shameful if you ask me. That kind of thing never happened when I was wrenching. I knew my stuff and when I didn't know I found the who did.


They called Trek when I was there with them, and Trek basically said that it can be, and has been done. I left the bike with them for a couple days to get to it when they could, and when went back, they said it didn't work.

I have no idea how much effort they put into it, but I don't really have any reason to think it can't just be chalked up to inexperience with tubeless fat bikes, and simply not feeling confident in what they would have given me.

They're not a fat bike shop, only stocking Trek (and Jamis), and do other things (hockey stuff and kayaking), and when I bought the Farley last year, we joked that we'll be getting fat together.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

HI Ty,
Took me a couple tries to get tubeless to work on my wifes farley.

Here's what I did:
-fill those little holes with a smudge of 5 minute epoxy
-two wraps of 3" gorilla tape right up to the vertical part of the rim.
-rubbed the tape in and took a heat gun to it. Maybe in warm climates this isn't needed.
-put in a valve 
-pump up with a floor pump. Use a compressor if that doesn't work.
-once happy that tire is seated well, remove valve core with a core removal tool and add 4 oz stans.
-took a day or two to seal up some slow leaks. riding the tire or setting it horizontal can help with this.

Overall the mulefuts are great for tubeless and it's worth learning how to do it yourself.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Got a friendly email from Trek today stating that 29+ will not fit in the new Farley. Will not!

Someone should still try though right? 

I want 29+ as an option on my future fat bike. Farley checks the rest of the boxes. Maybe Salsa Blackborow DS for me instead.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> I have no idea how much effort they put into it, but I don't really have any reason to think it can't just be chalked up to inexperience with tubeless fat bikes, and simply not feeling confident in what they would have given me.
> 
> They're not a fat bike shop, only stocking Trek (and Jamis), and do other things (hockey stuff and kayaking), and when I bought the Farley last year, we joked that we'll be getting fat together.


Understandable - not being able to physically do the job is one thing. (kind of lame still all things considered IMHO, but OK) the unforgivable sin is claiming/ sending you away thinking the Mulefut isn't not a tubeless ready rim. To me that is goes firmly in the WTF column.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Matterhorn said:


> Got a friendly email from Trek today stating that 29+ will not fit in the new Farley. Will not!
> 
> Someone should still try though right?
> 
> I want 29+ as an option on my future fat bike. Farley checks the rest of the boxes. Maybe Salsa Blackborow DS for me instead.


That is surprising, especially considering it can fit 5" tires and has multiple axle positions?


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Teton29er said:


> HI Ty,
> Took me a couple tries to get tubeless to work on my wifes farley.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> ...


Why didn't you just use the tape they make for these rims and be done with it?


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Gambit21 said:


> Why didn't you just use the tape they make for these rims and be done with it?


Because I didn't know about it--but it sounds like the way to go. I was just posting my 100% easy and successful method, which hasn't leaked a drop of air all summer.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Paochow said:


> That is surprising, especially considering it can fit 5" tires and has multiple axle positions?


Yes, surprising indeed. Trek suggested I purchase a Farley and a Stache so that could be part of it.

I guess we'll have to wait for someone to try it to know for sure.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Teton29er said:


> Because I didn't know about it--but it sounds like the way to go. I was just posting my 100% easy and successful method, which hasn't leaked a drop of air all summer.


Thanks guys for the heads up. I will get to this one of these weekends when its crappy out.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Thanks guys for the heads up. I will get to this one of these weekends when its crappy out.


I have mulefuts on my Minnesota, setup easy with Rimstrip, Sunringle tape and Framed Tires.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

So all I need is the Sun Ringle tape (78mm), new valves, and sealant?

The rimstrip I already have will work, right?


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> So all I need is the Sun Ringle tape (78mm), new valves, and sealant?
> 
> The rimstrip I already have will work, right?


Thats what I did. Stans valves, forgot to put that. I did use an air compressor and it worked first time easily for both. I actually put the tires on, set the bead and then broke one side to pour stans in. Then aired up again and then shook/rolled tire around for a bit. If you have the injector you wouldn't have to break the bead, either way worked good and is still holding fine months later.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Valve core removal tool is important too. With the core removed you can add stans or use a compresser with a standard shraeder fitting. I found the floor pump easily worked for hodags so I didn't need the compressor.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

The Stans valves have removable cores; I'd probably go that route. Will order the stuff soon and keep allay'all posted.


----------



## ToadSmasher2k1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone interested in trading your Bluto for my Farley 6 rigid fork? I can pay shipping and for a new 135QR hub for you Jackalope front...


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sure! Just send me your fork plus $550 and I'll trade you a brand new Bluto for that fork.


----------



## ToadSmasher2k1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah no deal. I've found a brand new Bluto for 450 free shipping no tax.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

ToadSmasher2k1 said:


> Yeah no deal. I've found a brand new Bluto for 450 free shipping no tax.


But won't they be disappointed to not receive a stock alloy fork as well? Or are you sending it to them?


----------



## ToadSmasher2k1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Chainreactioncycles shows a new Bluto for $480, and after you add it to your cart its marked down to $455. So I guess I'd sell my rigid fork on eBay...


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Who in their right mind would trade away a Bluto for a stock aluminum fork and a hub?

lol


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> Who in their right mind would trade away a Bluto for a stock aluminum fork and a hub?
> 
> lol


Yea - he wasn't picking up on that


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

This 45Nrth graphic (stolen from the Dunderbeist and Flowbeist thread) shows widths and diameters of their tires on different size rims.

Amazing how less than a centimeter more of rubber might not fit, when it looks like it should.

https://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/28/01a8cc9ef2296ff67001adc058f9f580.jpg


----------



## Arcticfreeze (Aug 9, 2015)

I bought my Farley 6 a little over a month ago and am pretty happy with it. I do notice that about once a ride something goes wrong while pedaling and something in the drivetrain skips and it makes a loud noise... it almost feels like it would if you shifted while under load or something. Could that be a freehub issue? 

I also took it in for some shifting adjustments within the first week and noticed the RD looked bent. I asked the shop and they said it was but they straightened it out. To me it still looks bent, but I could be wrong. Maybe that's how they look when in the extreme positions the fat bike puts the chain in? Does anyone else think their RD looks bent? The drivetrain also seems less smooth and slightly noisey when I pedal compared to other bikes I've ridden. Is all of this just part of the fat bike thing? Or could there be something wrong with my Farley? Advice?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Arcticfreeze said:


> I bought my Farley 6 a little over a month ago and am pretty happy with it. I do notice that about once a ride something goes wrong while pedaling and something in the drivetrain skips and it makes a loud noise... it almost feels like it would if you shifted while under load or something. Could that be a freehub issue?
> 
> I also took it in for some shifting adjustments within the first week and noticed the RD looked bent. I asked the shop and they said it was but they straightened it out. To me it still looks bent, but I could be wrong. Maybe that's how they look when in the extreme positions the fat bike puts the chain in? Does anyone else think their RD looks bent? The drivetrain also seems less smooth and slightly noisey when I pedal compared to other bikes I've ridden. Is all of this just part of the fat bike thing? Or could there be something wrong with my Farley? Advice?


Mine made a lot of noise too especially if your cross chaining (big ring in front and rear at same time). My hanger was also slightly bent. The best thing I did was get rid of the front derailier and stock chainrings install a 30 tooth narrow wide chain ring on.


----------



## Arcticfreeze (Aug 9, 2015)

Robg68 said:


> Mine made a lot of noise too especially if your cross chaining (big ring in front and rear at same time). My hanger was also slightly bent. The best thing I did was get rid of the front derailier and stock chainrings install a 30 tooth narrow wide chain ring on.


That's good to know! Did you notice the freehub clanking sound occasionally too?


----------



## sundayduffer (Apr 9, 2015)

Still having loads of fun on the Farley. My Ibis is being neglected.


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*went 1 X 10*


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

I would really appreciate some help with my dilemma. I spend my Friday at the my LBS trying to decide between Farley 8 15.5" and Farley 5 17.5". I'm 5" 7 with an inseam of 31. I went in believing that 17.5 would be correct for me but I can't say that the 15.5 Farley 8 felt too small. I would really get a nice deal on the Farley 8. Now I'm scratching my head and can't make up my mind. As a bike I liked the Farley 8 better. Any opinions or help anyone?


----------



## cnk (Sep 6, 2013)

TheFarleys said:


> I would really appreciate some help with my dilemma. I spend my Friday at the my LBS trying to decide between Farley 8 15.5" and Farley 5 17.5". I'm 5" 7 with an inseam of 31. I went in believing that 17.5 would be correct for me but I can't say that the 15.5 Farley 8 felt too small. I would really get a nice deal on the Farley 8. Now I'm scratching my head and can't make up my mind. As a bike I liked the Farley 8 better. Any opinions or help anyone?


Did you test ride them both? If not do that and pick the one you feel fits or like best.


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

cnk said:


> Did you test ride them both? If not do that and pick the one you feel fits or like best.


Yes I did. But this is my first fat and actually even first MTB in general so I'm not sure exactly what to look at. I've been riding road bikes and cyclocross bikes before this. The reason for buying a fat is that I'm interested in trail riding and winter riding. Both felt good, but like I said not sure which one I should take. I was thinking of taking the 15.5 one and changing the stem to 80mm and maybe a adding setback seatpost.


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Related to my original post. Does anyone know has the Farley Geometry changed a bit in between the 8 and 9 this year. Trek does not have the geo of the old Farleys up on their pages, but one chart that I found 2015 Trek Farley 8 | Components and Reviews shows that the 2015 Farleys were a bit larger. Anyone know it this is correct?


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Related to my original post. Does anyone know has the Farley Geometry changed a bit in between the 8 and 9 this year. Trek does not have the geo of the old Farleys up on their pages, but one chart that I found 2015 Trek Farley 8 | Components and Reviews shows that the 2015 Farleys were a bit larger. Anyone know it this is correct?


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Related to my original post. Does anyone know has the Farley Geometry changed a bit in between the 8 and 9 this year. Trek does not have the geo of the old Farleys up on their pages, but one chart that I found shows that the 2015 Farleys were a bit larger than the new ones. Anyone know it this is correct?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

TheFarleys said:


> Yes I did. But this is my first fat and actually even first MTB in general so I'm not sure exactly what to look at. I've been riding road bikes and cyclocross bikes before this. The reason for buying a fat is that I'm interested in trail riding and winter riding. Both felt good, but like I said not sure which one I should take. I was thinking of taking the 15.5 one and changing the stem to 80mm and maybe a adding setback seatpost.


Did the bike shop offer you any advice? i appreciate what you mean about not knowing yourself as I was in the same position as well however I found my local bike shop very good with fitting. I'm 5 ft 10 and proportionately longer legs and a shorter back, I have a 17.5 Farley 6 (16.5in actual?) but I wouldn't take that as general advice as I notice on here people choose quite a variety of different frame sizes for similar heights.

John


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

TheFarleys said:


> Yes I did. But this is my first fat and actually even first MTB in general so I'm not sure exactly what to look at. I've been riding road bikes and cyclocross bikes before this. The reason for buying a fat is that I'm interested in trail riding and winter riding. Both felt good, but like I said not sure which one I should take. I was thinking of taking the 15.5 one and changing the stem to 80mm and maybe a adding setback seatpost.


How much are they asking for the 8. I'm 5'6" on a 15.5 and I run a 50mm stem. Sometimes I wish I would of gotten a 14.5 and done the laid back post. I think thats the BMXer in me liking the smaller frames.


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes they did but basically said I could go either way. I'm kinda leaning towards the smaller one. It feels more nimble and light. I found it easier to ride.


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

The 15.5 8 is their last one and I would get it around 35% cheaper.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

TheFarleys said:


> The 15.5 8 is their last one and I would get it around 35% cheaper.


I would take the 8 simply for the 11 speed, wheels, and the Bluto.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

We have a 15.5 "8" sitting at the local bike shop by me in Chicago. I'm trying. not to buy it and save the money and buy the carbon frame.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> We have a 15.5 "8" sitting at the local bike shop by me in Chicago. I'm trying. not to buy it and save the money and buy the carbon frame.
> 
> Marty-MJ
> Garage Scene


What size are you? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> We have a 15.5 "8" sitting at the local bike shop by me in Chicago. I'm trying. not to buy it and save the money and buy the carbon frame.
> 
> Marty-MJ
> Garage Scene


What size are you? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

What size are you? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Paochow said:


> . Keep an eye on the d5 once it expands- this poster had clearance issues with the chainstay http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/2015-trek-farley-6-8-fat-bikes-918667-39.html#post11685820 my LBS tried one for me and it was too close for comfort on the F8


So, after people trying the D5 on 2015 frames. Will it work after stretching? Waiting for a definitive answer to go get some D5s!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

simenf said:


> So, after people trying the D5 on 2015 frames. Will it work after stretching? Waiting for a definitive answer to go get some D5s!


Not sure if you will get a definite answer as it is very tight fit and subject to several factors- tubeless or tubed, new tire or old stretched tire, how close to center the wheel is dished, manufacturer variances, etc. I was faced with the same predicament and decided to hold off as on the F8 I tried with used D5's it was rubbing when ridden.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I'd run it tubeless. If it rubs when stretched it's a no go.


Simenf

Brainwashed by the big wheel mafia


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

I measured the Hodag 3.8 @ 7-8 psi at 99 mm on the knobs (same as D4 at widest point) with 8 mm clearance on each side, giving an estimated 115 mm frame width.

According to 45Nrth's site: 
http://45nrth.com/files/pages/13193_45N_Tire_Geo_Update_V3.pdf

the D5 is 111 mm at it's widest on a 82 mm rim, so that leaves 2 mm clearance on each side...

Decide for yourself. A no-go for me if the numbers are correct.

Simenf

Brainwashed by the big wheel mafia


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Brainwashed by the big wheel mafia

I seriously love this quote

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Brainwashed by the big wheel mafia
> 
> I seriously love this quote
> 
> ...


Glad you like it. The background for it was when I was choosing a new full suspension bike in 2008 and everybody around here told me I was crazy to even consider a 29er. Got a Gary Fisher HiFi and when I had to explain my choice the explanation just stuck with me. I've been riding 29ers ever since.


----------



## bgsitizen (Jun 18, 2015)

My LBS is going out of business so yesterday I got this 17.5" Farley 8 with VP peadals for $2100 out the door. I thought it was a great deal.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

bcriverjunky said:


> How much are they asking for the 8. I'm 5'6" on a 15.5 and I run a 50mm stem. Sometimes I wish I would of gotten a 14.5 and done the laid back post. I think thats the BMXer in me liking the smaller frames.


Backyard bikes in White Water has a rental 14.5 4-sale. Completely reconditioned.

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

bgsitizen said:


> My LBS is going out of business so yesterday I got this 17.5" Farley 8 with VP peadals for $2100 out the door. I thought it was a great deal.
> View attachment 1019185


That's a great deal and your going to love it.

Marty-mj
www.garagescene.net www.syborgtwinturbo.com www.2ndcamaro.com


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been hoping for floods of cheap Farley 8's for sale now the new ones are out and the old Farleys are obviously completely useless due to their limited tyre widths )) but surprisingly no luck so far. I had quite fancied a Farley 8 as a summer bike with the Bluto and could run faster tyres on it and keep the 6 for poorer conditions if one had come up cheap but I'm now thinking a Stache 7 29+ would be better for that role.

Admittedly I'm still hugely enjoying the 6 even in the dry but I found it harder going on an endurance race on the summer in good weather on a solid trail, just not enough to justify the Stache yet. 

John


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

jameseo said:


> Not sure you can trade "up" from a Remedy. Unless it's a 26er. Remedy is the best.


I'm testing a Farley 8 I'll buy and have a 2016 Remedy 9 29. I can't imagine anyone considering Farley (fat bike) over a late model Remedy unless the riding is snow, sand or you live in slow motion.

With no snow, a Honzo, and Remedy, it's been hard to want the fat bike except for a spare or novelty. I'm sure that will change when snow is here.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

The Older Farley's are actually in demand as many people do not need the 5" tire capability. The frame is a lighter so it is a great frame to build into an awesome single track machine. If your creative you can get a narrower Q factor than the 2016 bikes. Plus with the 170mm hub it is lighter and narrower in the rear, good for rock crawling. Lots of advantages to a 170mm frame.



JohnMcL7 said:


> I've been hoping for floods of cheap Farley 8's for sale now the new ones are out and the old Farleys are obviously completely useless due to their limited tyre widths )) but surprisingly no luck so far. I had quite fancied a Farley 8 as a summer bike with the Bluto and could run faster tyres on it and keep the 6 for poorer conditions if one had come up cheap but I'm now thinking a Stache 7 29+ would be better for that role.
> 
> Admittedly I'm still hugely enjoying the 6 even in the dry but I found it harder going on an endurance race on the summer in good weather on a solid trail, just not enough to justify the Stache yet.
> 
> John


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

shoo said:


> The Older Farley's are actually in demand as many people do not need the 5" tire capability. The frame is a lighter so it is a great frame to build into an awesome single track machine. If your creative you can get a narrower Q factor than the 2016 bikes. Plus with the 170mm hub it is lighter and narrower in the rear, good for rock crawling. Lots of advantages to a 170mm frame.


I wasn't being serious, I get a little annoyed with frequently seeing comments that it's daft to buy a fat bike that doesn't fit 5in wheels which I disagree with. I can certainly see why people would want 5in tyres but never regretted my Farley which I've used all year round now, I just don't find the Fuel as fun to ride.

John


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I wasn't being serious, I get a little annoyed with frequently seeing comments that it's daft to buy a fat bike that doesn't fit 5in wheels which I disagree with. I can certainly see why people would want 5in tyres but never regretted my Farley which I've used all year round now, I just don't find the Fuel as fun to ride.
> 
> John


Yeah after having the Fuel and Fatboy for a year, I realized that I was only riding the Fuel because I felt bad for neglecting it. I ended up going full fat and buying a Bucksaw and selling the Fuel.


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

One benefit of the 3.8, when trying to ride a 12" deep rut left by the 5" crowd ahead of you, there is a little wiggle room to maintain balance. This enable me to ride sections others were constantly veering off or had to walk.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

trailnimal said:


> One benefit of the 3.8, when trying to ride a 12" deep rut left by the 5" crowd ahead of you, there is a little wiggle room to maintain balance. This enable me to ride sections others were constantly veering off or had to walk.


Never thought of that but I would have to agree.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

JohnMcL7, I agree for those of us who will mostly ride dirt. Thats why I decided to go with the Farley 9 even though apprehensive about the 197 spacing but wanted 27.5 and put my order in early for one. While crusing Fat Bike Trader I found a used 2016 Specialized Fuse Comp for sale,I knew little about the plus sizes but was intrigued. Did some research and for my needs and desires thought it to be a better choice. Bought it last week at considerably less then retail with Deus crank,Saint shifter,XT Plus rear derail and Centerline rotors upgrades from the chap for 1075.00 weighs 28.4lbs set up tubeless. Have two rides on it and was blown away how it tracks ,accelerates,climbs and a blast to ride overall ! Feels very similar to my Mach 6 in steering and handling, just slightly steeper HA on Fuse.Sure it will do well enough in the East Coast sporadic winters and saved a bundle to boot.Plus sizes could be a game changer for those of us who don't need a full Fatty when " Rubenesque " is a better choice.


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a Farley 6, and the brakes are driving me nuts. It's that turkey gobble like sound.

What would you guys recommend to get if I wanted to spend the money for all new brakes?


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

lovemachine said:


> I have a Farley 6, and the brakes are driving me nuts. It's that turkey gobble like sound.
> 
> What would you guys recommend to get if I wanted to spend the money for all new brakes?


Shimano SLX or XT.


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

Robg68 said:


> Shimano SLX or XT.


What would the total cost be to swap it all out to one of those?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

lovemachine said:


> I have a Farley 6, and the brakes are driving me nuts. It's that turkey gobble like sound.
> 
> What would you guys recommend to get if I wanted to spend the money for all new brakes?


I changed mine for SLX both brakes and rotors, upgraded the front rotor to 180mm and all seems to work fine.

John


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

2015 Slx with rotors just recently sold for 125.00 on Pinkbike. Around 200.00 for XT with rotors in you shop around.I just bought a set of Avid Guide RSC with Centerline rotors new for 220.00 shipped,deals are out there if your willing to do the research.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

techfersure said:


> JohnMcL7, I agree for those of us who will mostly ride dirt. Thats why I decided to go with the Farley 9 even though apprehensive about the 197 spacing but wanted 27.5 and put my order in early for one. While crusing Fat Bike Trader I found a used 2016 Specialized Fuse Comp for sale,I knew little about the plus sizes but was intrigued. Did some research and for my needs and desires thought it to be a better choice. Bought it last week at considerably less then retail with Deus crank,Saint shifter,XT Plus rear derail and Centerline rotors upgrades from the chap for 1075.00 weighs 28.4lbs set up tubeless. Have two rides on it and was blown away how it tracks ,accelerates,climbs and a blast to ride overall ! Feels very similar to my Mach 6 in steering and handling, just slightly steeper HA on Fuse.Sure it will do well enough in the East Coast sporadic winters and saved a bundle to boot.Plus sizes could be a game changer for those of us who don't need a full Fatty when " Rubenesque " is a better choice.


I haven't had a chance to ride to ride a plus bike yet but they sound superb, I really want a Stach 7 29+ but just can't quite justify binning the Fuel for it and most of my riding is natural trail where the 4in tyres aren't so bad. If I was doing more riding on purpose designed trail I'd have probably gone for it as that's where I find I'm struggling on the fat bike.

I don't know what currency your 1100 is in, I'm assuming US dollars but even if it was pounds (that bike is over 2000 dollars here) that's a superb bargain and I wouldn't have hesitated to snap that bike up at that price.

John


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I joined (bought the hardly used bike) after tweaks to fit and trying the tire/wheel combo tubeless. The tubeless conversion had WAY more influence than I imagined. Also the easiest tubeless conversion of many I've done. The tire seated and inflated like an automotive tire.

Major digressing, but I'm also living with the bright green and 2016 purple (our Remedy) better than expected. The bargain I got helped.

Final judgement will come when there's snow on the ground. I'm not concerned about the tire size limit. I don't weigh a lot and can't imagine wanting the relative slow of bike to skis (Alpine or Nordic) when there's fresh snow.

One important thing to note about this bike. I've borrowed and rented fat bikes for maybe 4 years now. Those were popular Surly and Salsa models and the Fujis rented near our cabin. None felt good on summer trail like my Farley 8.

The 19.5 with short stem and wide bars is working better than the 17.5 with standard stem and bars I tried - especially for fast downhill, steep stuff and out of seat climbing. I get the steep head angles fat bikes have because of slow going but I've been riding 67 and 68 degree bikes, shorter stems and wider bars since 2008 now.

My dog remains undecided about this bike. It's better for bushwhacking, off trail park use, playing in the quarry. Her favorite is running high on flow trail berms and she likes gap jumps. For that our Honzo and Remedy cannot be touched. The Farley's faster with tubeless but not the holy crap fast and stick it action the dog and Remedy will do.

To me it seems very worth considering these bikes (not just the 8) even though they're a past year or discontinued model. People with new toy syndrome or gottahavit syndrome are posting used ones. My experience with the tubeless Jackalope/Hodag combo would rather me have a used Farly 6 or 8 over similar priced new bikes with wheels not made for tubeless. In case of the 8 model you'll also get X1 where worn parts can be substituted with GX.

It's also fun to have a Portuguese Mountain Bike dog but I'll warn they are absolutely not for beginners.


----------



## bgsitizen (Jun 18, 2015)

bitflogger said:


> I joined (bought the hardly used bike) after tweaks to fit and trying the tire/wheel combo tubeless. The tubeless conversion had WAY more influence than I imagined. Also the easiest tubeless conversion of many I've done. The tire seated and inflated like an automotive tire.
> 
> Major digressing, but I'm also living with the bright green and 2016 purple (our Remedy) better than expected. The bargain I got helped.
> 
> ...


My Farley 8 is going tubeless after reading your post


----------



## bgsitizen (Jun 18, 2015)

My 8 is going tubeless after reading your post  Cant compete with the dog though.. My Yorkipoo needs a front mounted basket, helmet, blanket and googles to make it to the trail :madman:


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

bgsitizen said:


> My 8 is going tubeless after reading your post  Cant compete with the dog though.. My Yorkipoo needs a front mounted basket, helmet, blanket and googles to make it to the trail :madman:


Good luck. The weight of the tube vs the 4 oz sealant I used was very noticeable but so is the way the bike accelerates or handles bumps either side of 10 psi.

Don't smash your head over your dog. Others find ours funny or amazing but she's got a memory, tries to talk, and is shameless. We're sure she'd be an adoption dog or dead if landed in another family. She's the world's worst fetcher unless she decides to bring you a biking item at 3 in the morning and suggest a ride. A neighbor thinks she's a girl dog version of a 1970s rock star. I often work from home and she tries to join conf calls if she's bored. A more normal, more stupid, and less physical dog would be easier.

Not sure about Bluto dog basket but I see mounts on back of the frame.


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

After work today, I'm going to head to my local bike shop, and order some Shimano SLX brakes. I've officially had enough of my current brakes on my Farley 6.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

lovemachine said:


> After work today, I'm going to head to my local bike shop, and order some Shimano SLX brakes. I've officially had enough of my current brakes on my Farley 6.


Funny in that I remember warble problem with Avid Juicy brakes and the DB3s on my 8 do that. Is that your problem?

I replaced those Juicy with a web store blow out on Hayes Prime. They never warbled and are so good I have to wonder why they're not more popular. Sorry, no long-running experience with the SLX but but XT and Deore on different bikes I have are good. The XT are dream come true, and I'd place the Hayes ahead of the Deore.


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

bitflogger said:


> Funny in that I remember warble problem with Avid Juicy brakes and the DB3s on my 8 do that. Is that your problem?
> 
> I replaced those Juicy with a web store blow out on Hayes Prime. They never warbled and are so good I have to wonder why they're not more popular. Sorry, no long-running experience with the SLX but but XT and Deore on different bikes I have are good. The XT are dream come true, and I'd place the Hayes ahead of the Deore.


Yep, stupid warble. I replaced the pads, and it already starting in again.


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

I dropped my Farley 6 at my LBS, and asked them about the brakes. They want to keep it for a few days, and try to figure out the cause. They're going to make a few calls as well.
I figured what the heck. I'm going to upgrade the brakes anyway.

I also would like to get a bluto. What wiukd I have to do to install one? And which one would I want?
My other question, can I run any tire larger than the 3.6 on the Farley 6?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

lol


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> lol


What's funny?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

lovemachine said:


> What's funny?


It's been covered so much in this thread and others, that I partially thought you were trolling.


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

tyriverag said:


> It's been covered so much in this thread and others, that I partially thought you were trolling.


Lol nope. Serious question. There's 70 pages in this thread, and I can only search so much


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

lovemachine said:


> I dropped my Farley 6 at my LBS, and asked them about the brakes. They want to keep it for a few days, and try to figure out the cause. They're going to make a few calls as well.
> I figured what the heck. I'm going to upgrade the brakes anyway.
> 
> I also would like to get a bluto. What wiukd I have to do to install one? And which one would I want?
> My other question, can I run any tire larger than the 3.6 on the Farley 6?


I had a hard time going through 70 pages too but am grateful for some of the info I got here.

Do you mean 3.8? I only checked out the Farley 6 for 17.5 vs 19.5 size comparison because I got my super deal on 19.5. I am sure it had same 3.8 Hodag tire. I'm very sure the Bluto takes larger tires because it was on some other bikes I considered.

On your brakes. I thought of my Avid Juicy brakes immediately as said earlier. Different bike, but my solution was watching for a good deal on web closeout and bargain sites. I forgot which, but one of Jenson or Price Point had OEM or take off Hayes for less than Shimano, and I've really liked them. I may move them over to my Farley 8.

If not a warranty replacement I don't know what the shop can do. My experience with the warbling brakes has been it always came back, but wasn't as bad on some frames.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> so buy the Bluto and a good lightweight set of wheels and this will be your one and only bike.
> 
> Marty-MJ
> Garage Scene


so DT Swiss BR 2550 $1,250 + Bluto $450 + Pick a Farley and we are in the LES FAT price range. Or for all that hassle just add China Carbon frame.

Why do I want a Farley?
Not trolling, just new to fat bikes. That leaves all options open.  
including custom builds.

Fat CAAD 1 is high on my list, but here I am reading 70 pages of Farley info. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Cyclinglymie said:


> so DT Swiss BR 2550 $1,250 + Bluto $450 + Pick a Farley and we are in the LES FAT price range. Or for all that hassle just add China Carbon frame.
> 
> Why do I want a Farley?
> Not trolling, just new to fat bikes. That leaves all options open.
> ...


These pages might be most helpful if you're looking at NOS (new old stock) 2015s or the first/earlier generation of Farley models that don't accommodate the fattest tires.

It may be well worth looking at these knowing some NOS bikes are at nice discounts, and I may not be the only one who got or might find a hardly used 2015 or earlier at a super price.

I have no experience with the Fat CAAD 1 but have tested a friend's LES. The latter is awesome but I was not considering a fat bike as a primary bike or a fat bike more than $1500. Keeping your eyes out for a Farley 8 could be a way to get a the premium parts and bluto at a bargain.

One associate has two sets of wheels for her Farley 8 and does use it as her only MTB.

Have fun shopping.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

lovemachine said:


> I dropped my Farley 6 at my LBS, and asked them about the brakes. They want to keep it for a few days, and try to figure out the cause. They're going to make a few calls as well.
> I figured what the heck. I'm going to upgrade the brakes anyway.
> 
> I also would like to get a bluto. What wiukd I have to do to install one? And which one would I want?
> My other question, can I run any tire larger than the 3.6 on the Farley 6?


The Bluto is a problem because the Farley 6 fork is 135mm and the Bluto is 150mm so you either need adapters for the hub (I've not seen a solution aside from someone getting custom parts machined for it) or build a wheel with a larger hub. With a Bluto you can go with a bigger tyre on the front but you can't go much bigger on the back.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

What Surly tyres or similar are the Bontrager Hodags most similar to? I see very long discussions about fat bike tyres, their different weight, speed, grip etc. and I've no idea where the Hodags come into it. To me they seem pretty decent tyres as grip is good, they seem to be wearing ok and the rolling resistance is fine as well although hard to gauge.

John


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe Knards, but Hodags have a bit better grip.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Any recent update on the Bluto Conversion options. I know the fork itself will be $500-$600 but wondering if there are adapters which seems like the least expensive option.

If not I guess have a LBS rebuild the front wheel with a new hub - 2nd least expensive option

or a whole new wheel which makes the project even more $$

Any update from Haugk?? their facebook page looks pretty quiet?



JohnMcL7 said:


> The Bluto is a problem because the Farley 6 fork is 135mm and the Bluto is 150mm so you either need adapters for the hub (I've not seen a solution aside from someone getting custom parts machined for it) or build a wheel with a larger hub. With a Bluto you can go with a bigger tyre on the front but you can't go much bigger on the back.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 25, 2015)

newking said:


> Any recent update on the Bluto Conversion options. I know the fork itself will be $500-$600 but wondering if there are adapters which seems like the least expensive option.
> 
> If not I guess have a LBS rebuild the front wheel with a new hub - 2nd least expensive option
> 
> ...


If you are interested I can machine you a set of aluminum spacers to convert Farly 6 to use Bluto for $50 free ship in lower 48 states. Made a set for my friend works great.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

FT251 said:


> Maybe Knards, but Hodags have a bit better grip.


Thanks, I'm just wondering whether it's worth picking up some extra Hodags now bearing in mind the new Farleys are using a different tyre size. The RRP on the Hodags is £90 each, I've seen some from a shop for £70 each which isn't a huge saving but not bad either. I saw some second hand ones for sale at £120 for the pair which seems a bit too much but it got me thinking.

Edit - They've dropped to £95 for the pair so perhaps worth a punt

John


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

If you want more grip, the Van Helga is a good tyre that fits the Farley well. Bigger knobs and softer rubber. 


Simenf

Brainwashed by the big wheel mafia


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks sent you a PM



Schmidt said:


> If you are interested I can machine you a set of aluminum spacers to convert Farly 6 to use Bluto for $50 free ship in lower 48 states. Made a set for my friend works great.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

So I went for a ride yesterday...


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

BigVaz said:


> So I went for a ride yesterday...
> View attachment 1026924


I assume the cassette lock ring was loose? I've busted casettes in that manner but never had a chain get stuck between, makes me think it was loose and that caused the broken cassette during a shift


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

TitanofChaos said:


> I assume the cassette lock ring was loose? I've busted casettes in that manner but never had a chain get stuck between, makes me think it was loose and that caused the broken cassette during a shift


I was going through a creek. It's a pretty steep downhill to a steep uphill. I wasn't changing gears. I'm guessing one of the roots on the uphill caused the chain to jump. I almost cleared the uphill when it happened.

Anyone know what cassette I'll need to replace it? I'm sure I could investigate, but I'm being lazy

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

BigVaz said:


> I was going through a creek. It's a pretty steep downhill to a steep uphill. I wasn't changing gears. I'm guessing one of the roots on the uphill caused the chain to jump. I almost cleared the uphill when it happened.
> 
> Anyone know what cassette I'll need to replace it? I'm sure I could investigate, but I'm being lazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


I would think whatever 10 speed that fits your budget or inner weight weenie.

Good luck, and I hope it wasn't a long walk.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

bitflogger said:


> I would think whatever 10 speed that fits your budget or inner weight weenie.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope it wasn't a long walk.


It was less than 1 mile, so not too bad...

I was going to try my first bit of night riding, but this mishap cut the ride short. Didn't even tien the light on...   

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I was going through a creek. It's a pretty steep downhill to a steep uphill. I wasn't changing gears. I'm guessing one of the roots on the uphill caused the chain to jump. I almost cleared the uphill when it happened.
> 
> Anyone know what cassette I'll need to replace it? I'm sure I could investigate, but I'm being lazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Shimano XT is affordable, reliable, and shifts well.

The Shimano HG50 is what you should have stock. They are cheaper, but a little weaker as you found out.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone had any frame warranties on the 8?
Mine was just taken in last week for a crack in the top tube/seat tube at the weld.

Apparently Trek is sending me a frame, but I'm wondering if it is another 8!
I LOVE the Radioactive Green, so I hope it is, but if it's a new 2016 model, I won't be upset, since they are now 5" capable. (I would hope it's the Blue 9 model, that's sweet looking too)

Just curious to see if Trek has Farley 8 (19.5") in stock for warranty, or they are shipping current model year frames.

Trek is going to stop selling me bikes - I keep breaking them! I'll keep buying them though - they have taken excellent care of me.


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

DethWshBkr said:


> Anyone had any frame warranties on the 8?
> Mine was just taken in last week for a crack in the top tube/seat tube at the weld.
> 
> Apparently Trek is sending me a frame, but I'm wondering if it is another 8!
> ...


 You will need a bigger 197 rear hub if you get a 2016 frame.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Any chance I could also get a set?


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> If you are interested I can machine you a set of aluminum spacers to convert Farly 6 to use Bluto for $50 free ship in lower 48 states. Made a set for my friend works great.


Any chance I could also get a setof spacers?


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Got my spacers from Schmidt - fit and finish is great and they came within a week. Thumbs UP!!!



fewg8 said:


> Any chance I could also get a set?


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Riding last night and while I was climbing I heard a couple high pitch metallic "pings", my crank skipped a few beats & then "POW"! Everything spins except for the hub.... So I got to use my Farley as a strider, which was fun....

Soooo, do I upgrade the hub or since I'm upgrading the hub get a new frame (5" tires) along with it and swap everything over??? Hmmmm. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

You can buy a alloy F5 frame for about $1000, bb is press fit so you need that and a 197 rear hub, DT Swiss 350 is nice. I just did this.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

FT251 said:


> You can buy a alloy F5 frame for about $1000, bb is press fit so you need that and a 197 rear hub, DT Swiss 350 is nice. I just did this.


Straight from trek or did you find it elsewhere?


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

BigVaz said:


> Riding last night and while I was climbing I heard a couple high pitch metallic "pings", my crank skipped a few beats & then "POW"! Everything spins except for the hub.... So I got to use my Farley as a strider, which was fun....
> 
> Soooo, do I upgrade the hub or since I'm upgrading the hub get a new frame (5" tires) along with it and swap everything over??? Hmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Is that the rear hub that's gone?

John


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnMcL7 said:


> Is that the rear hub that's gone?
> 
> John


Haven't torn into it, so I'm just assuming.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Straight from trek or did you find it elsewhere?


LBS has it


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

FT251 said:


> LBS has it


As in they can order it?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

They list the 2016 carbon frameset on their site:

Farley Carbon Frameset - Trek Bicycle

John


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> As in they can order it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Yes, your local Trek dealer can get you the frame.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I was reading a discussion on the mulefat rims and many people were mentioning how hard it is to get tyres off the rims, is that the case with the Farley 6 tyres? If so, any tips for getting them off? I've been very lucky so far as I haven't had a single puncture but worried it's going to happen at a bad time and I'm going to struggle with fixing it.

John


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I was reading a discussion on the mulefat rims and many people were mentioning how hard it is to get tyres off the rims, is that the case with the Farley 6 tyres? If so, any tips for getting them off? I've been very lucky so far as I haven't had a single puncture but worried it's going to happen at a bad time and I'm going to struggle with fixing it.
> 
> John


Take the wheel off the bike lay it on its side and step on the tire to break the bead. Or when the tires on its side on the ground put yours hands at 3 and 9 and put your weight into it to pop the bead. These 2 ways have worked for me.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

JohnMcL7 said:


> I was reading a discussion on the mulefat rims and many people were mentioning how hard it is to get tyres off the rims, is that the case with the Farley 6 tyres?
> John


My brother got a Motobecane with MuleFut, and Vee tires. He could not get the tires off. I tried, and finally got them, but it took two screwdrivers, a motorcycle tire iron, and about 30 minutes per side. If he gets a flat on the trail, there is quite literally NO WAY to change that tire in the woods. 
I have NEVER EVER seen a tire so tight, and STUCK to the bead. 
It looked like the Mulefut has a channel for the bead of the tire to sit in, so that makes it ridiculously hard to push the tire away from the side of the rim. I would HOPE someone makes tires that are a little looser than Vee Snowshoe, because that was an ABSOLUTE joke.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

DethWshBkr said:


> My brother got a Motobecane with MuleFut, and Vee tires. He could not get the tires off. I tried, and finally got them, but it took two screwdrivers, a motorcycle tire iron, and about 30 minutes per side. If he gets a flat on the trail, there is quite literally NO WAY to change that tire in the woods.
> I have NEVER EVER seen a tire so tight, and STUCK to the bead.
> It looked like the Mulefut has a channel for the bead of the tire to sit in, so that makes it ridiculously hard to push the tire away from the side of the rim. I would HOPE someone makes tires that are a little looser than Vee Snowshoe, because that was an ABSOLUTE joke.


Its easy... You step on the tire to pop the bead and then you use levers. Ive changed my tires on my mulefuts lots.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

solarplex said:


> Its easy... You step on the tire to pop the bead and then you use levers. Ive changed my tires on my mulefuts lots.


I did that (200 lb). He did that too, he's 150. I also put it in a vice to pinch the tire together (that did nothing). My MX tires are significantly easier than this was. Ive changed motocross tires, flat track tires, car tires, tight bicycle tires (road, and mountain, wire and folding bead). 
This was unlike anything I have ever seen.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Thought I'd bump this thread because a buddy of mine sold me his lightly used Farley 8 frame with the wheels/tires. The build is coming together with a bunch of fun parts; first one to arrive was the Carver Popeye carbon fork. I can't wait to have the set up complete. It's going to weigh in at around 26 pounds and it will shred. Updates to follow.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone from Northeast Pa Shirks Bike shop has a large,I cancelled my order but they still brought it in.I went plus size 27.5 after a riding comparison and plus better suited my needs.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Riding last night and while I was climbing I heard a couple high pitch metallic "pings", my crank skipped a few beats & then "POW"! Everything spins except for the hub.... So I got to use my Farley as a strider, which was fun....
> 
> Soooo, do I upgrade the hub or since I'm upgrading the hub get a new frame (5" tires) along with it and swap everything over??? Hmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Blew mine on my 6 on gfbd!

At the LBS now, less than a year on it so will have warranty they say and they said they are good about it and quick.

Facebook page says otherwise, guy said it took 6 months.....

Another said his 6 blew and his 9.6 is slipping, a worker at my lbs said his 9 is slipping as well. Wtf trek....


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Have had my 6 for over a year, have been riding it furiously, no issues, other than an annoying creak in the front QR. I try to remember to tighten and lube it every couple weeks.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just wanted to say thank you to all who contributed to my Bluto conversion. Maiden voyage was this weekend and it was a blast!


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*trek farley 6*

120 bluto


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anybody here have a geometry chart saved or linked to for the 2014/2015 Farley frames? Trek has the bikes archived online, but no geometry.

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

fatchanceti said:


> Does anybody here have a geometry chart saved or linked to for the 2014/2015 Farley frames? Trek has the bikes archived online, but no geometry.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ryan


No idea if this is correct - but I found this:
2014 Trek Farley | Components and Reviews


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

OK here she is, 2015 Farley 8 with a bunch of fun parts:

Carver Popeye carbon fork
SRAM GX 1 x 11 drivetrain and cranks
Shimano XT brakes
Bontrager Jackelope wheels/Hodag tires
Rock Shox Reverb 125 mm dropper seat post 
Answer Pro Taper DH 780 mm bar
Fizik Nisene saddle
Truvativ Hussefelt 45 mm stem









The maiden voyage is today. I'm stoked!


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

VTSession said:


> OK here she is, 2015 Farley 8 with a bunch of fun parts:
> 
> Carver Popeye carbon fork
> SRAM GX 1 x 11 drivetrain and cranks
> ...


Looking nice.

I'm thinking of putting a rigid fork on my F8 for Winter but have been waiting for someone to sell their F7 fork. Let me know what you think of the Carver fork once you get to ride it a bit.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Aceldama said:


> Looking nice.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting a rigid fork on my F8 for Winter but have been waiting for someone to sell their F7 fork. Let me know what you think of the Carver fork once you get to ride it a bit.


Thanks man. The first 2 rides on the Farley proved to be successful. The fork is great; its very stiff, very light and feels very damp. The axle to crown measurement is the same as a Bluto so it's an easy swap. I definitely recommend the Carver Popeye.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a new set of Vanhelgas mounted up tonight. Also changed out the stock black rim strip for some 3M reflective blue. It's several shades darker than the blue of the hubs/cranks/paint, but I think it looks good. Had no trouble breaking the HuDu beads after being setup tubeless for over a year. I went with clear Gorilla strapping tape this time to save a few grams...maybe! I couldn't get the tires to inflate with a floor pump and strap like the HuDu's did. Maybe I was just getting impatient, so I put tubes in for now and will remove them in a day or two. Took a little test ride in the dark and they feel like they roll almost as fast as the hudu's to me. They are pumped up pretty high though.
Goo from original setup.








Stans got between the layers of tape.








No flash.








Flash.
















Can't wait to get them tubeless and take a real trail test ride!
One more...


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

That tape looks nice!


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

My Farley 6 and I have had a great year, taken part in seven races and ridden it all year round without a single mechanical issue until last night, on the last climb of my last group ride of the year the mech hanger has given up 

Does this look like the right one to order as a replacement?

Trek Gear Hanger W318001 | £15.70 from Pedal On


----------



## pyates (Nov 29, 2014)

I have had great success using 20" tubes slit down the middle as rim liners versus the gorilla tape. The tape let go after a year and I couldn't get it to reinflate even with lots of stans being poured in.
I cleaned up the mess, put the 20" liner in and only had to use 3oz of of stans which is much less than it took for the gorilla tape.

Happy rolling


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

pyates said:


> I have had great success using 20" tubes slit down the middle as rim liners versus the gorilla tape. The tape let go after a year and I couldn't get it to reinflate even with lots of stans being poured in.
> I cleaned up the mess, put the 20" liner in and only had to use 3oz of of stans which is much less than it took for the gorilla tape.
> 
> Happy rolling


What wheels are you using?? Mulefats??


----------



## pyates (Nov 29, 2014)

nope, I am using 45nrth Huskedara, not positive on spelling though


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Got around to pulling the tubes out today and did a test ride around the beach at the resevoir. It was too late to get to the trail. After taking the bead off one side, pulling the tubes out and putting in the tubeless stems, the tires inflated easily with a floor pump. I had to run to the LBS and get some Stan's. Couldn't find my bottle anywhere...hmm. When I got back, the tires didn't seem to lose any air at all! I was gone for an hour or so too.
I only put 1 small bottle of Stan's in each tire (2 oz.) and did the 'shake', mounted the wheels and went for a ride. Plenty of baby head rocks on the beach and the tires held fine, no air loss. The Vanhelgas rock! They seem to have no self steer compared to the HuDus. They just want to go straight! Can't wait to try them on the trail and in the snow.
Getting ready to go.








On the beach.
















Can you say 'traction'? Oh yeah!


----------



## WiscoJeepGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

I just got the Farley 6 and I am looking to do a Bluto conversion. I ride a Fuel Ex also and I would like front suspension. I have ridden my Farley only about 100 miles on local trails and I can tell no suspension is too stiff for my liking. Any I would like to keep the stock wheels and simply swap out the 135 hub to the Hope 150 hub in order to run the Bluto fork. Also, which fork would be suggested. How much of a difference is there in travel? Thanks


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

*Hubs*



solarplex said:


> Blew mine on my 6 on gfbd!
> 
> At the LBS now, less than a year on it so will have warranty they say and they said they are good about it and quick.
> 
> ...


Common problem with Trek Farley's: the hub is from bad quality. Had mine changed after about 1500 to 2000 kms, seems to be normal my lbs told me.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

CarverS said:


> Common problem with Trek Farley's: the hub is from bad quality. Had mine changed after about 1500 to 2000 kms, seems to be normal my lbs told me.


News to me...this is the 1st I've heard of any hub issues.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

not2shabby said:


> News to me...this is the 1st I've heard of any hub issues.


Same here. I ride the hell out of my F8 and haven't had a problem yet. I weigh about 180lbs with gear. I hope I don't run into any problems in the future.


----------



## WiscoJeepGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

Aceldama said:


> Same here. I ride the hell out of my F8 and haven't had a problem yet. I weigh about 180lbs with gear. I hope I don't run into any problems in the future.


 I had mine for about a week and this happened. My LBS decided to warranty the whole wheel. I've only ridden about 10 miles on the new wheel so I'm hoping this one holds up. But yes I had the same thing.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

WiscoJeepGuy said:


> I had mine for about a week and this happened. My LBS decided to warranty the whole wheel. I've only ridden about 10 miles on the new wheel so I'm hoping this one holds up. But yes I had the same thing.


On a Farley 8 or one of the new models?


----------



## WiscoJeepGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

Aceldama said:


> On a Farley 8 or one of the new models?


It was the last 2015 Farley 6 they had in the shop.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

WiscoJeepGuy said:


> It was the last 2015 Farley 6 they had in the shop.


Damn. That really sucks. I'll have to keep an eye on mine then. I wonder if it's worth taking apart the hub and using a lighter grease for Winter.


----------



## Sparky697 (Feb 10, 2015)

Did the 6 use the same hub as the 8? I know the rims and hub color are different. I have over 1000 miles on my 8 with no issues and I am 200# without riding gear. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WiscoJeepGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

Sparky697 said:


> Did the 6 use the same hub as the 8? I know the rims and hub color are different. I have over 1000 miles on my 8 with no issues and I am 200# without riding gear.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 I believe that they are both 170mm but I could be wrong. I know that the front hubs are completely different. I looked on the Trek archives and I couldn't find any information on the 6 Wheelset


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

All the problems people are having with hubs, me included, makes me wonder why the companies go with their own brand hubs. Is it that much of a profit motive?


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Aceldama said:


> Same here. I ride the hell out of my F8 and haven't had a problem yet. I weigh about 180lbs with gear. I hope I don't run into any problems in the future.


It's much more rare I'm guessing than say a Specialized hub going south, which is why we don't have whole threads devoted to it - unlike Specialized.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Midfat*

Fat b nimble on Easton ARC 24 fits


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Only on 1x setups though


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> Damn. That really sucks. I'll have to keep an eye on mine then. I wonder if it's worth taking apart the hub and using a lighter grease for Winter.


Yes and spend the $ on a spare freehub, might walk home one day but no waiting a week+ for a new one.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

WiscoJeepGuy said:


> I just got the Farley 6 and I am looking to do a Bluto conversion. I ride a Fuel Ex also and I would like front suspension. I have ridden my Farley only about 100 miles on local trails and I can tell no suspension is too stiff for my liking. Any I would like to keep the stock wheels and simply swap out the 135 hub to the Hope 150 hub in order to run the Bluto fork. Also, which fork would be suggested. How much of a difference is there in travel? Thanks


In winter I'm not seeing much need for the Bluto, and have realized mine was locked for most of a ride. Sorry on not knowing specifics. I have whatever is stock with a Farley 8.

Get what makes you happy, and I do like the Bluto riding Blue Mound without snow. I just want to point out that I'm not finding the suspension very important in winter. I've ridden Farley 6, 7, Surlys, Fuji, Mongoose and Salsa all with rigid forks.

On rear hub quality, mine skipped on a recent ride where circumstances were a climb in 4 deg weather. My Farley 8 was used and started life as a demo bike so who knows what abuse it had before me.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

bitflogger said:


> In winter I'm not seeing much need for the Bluto, and have realized mine was locked for most of a ride. Sorry on not knowing specifics. I have whatever is stock with a Farley 8.
> 
> Get what makes you happy, and I do like the Bluto riding Blue Mound without snow. I just want to point out that I'm not finding the suspension very important in winter. I've ridden Farley 6, 7, Surlys, Fuji, Mongoose and Salsa all with rigid forks.
> 
> On rear hub quality, mine skipped on a recent ride where circumstances were a climb in 4 deg weather. My Farley 8 was used and started life as a demo bike so who knows what abuse it had before me.


Most hubs can be converted with spacer kits, talk to your dealer if yours is compatible.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

techfersure said:


> Most hubs can be converted with spacer kits, talk to your dealer if yours is compatible.


If you google it, you'll likely find an answer about hub conversion. Also, some dude in this thread had spacers machined.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

bitflogger said:


> *In winter I'm not seeing much need for the Bluto, and have realized mine was locked for most of a ride.* Sorry on not knowing specifics. I have whatever is stock with a Farley 8.
> 
> Get what makes you happy, and I do like the Bluto riding Blue Mound without snow. I just want to point out that I'm not finding the suspension very important in winter. I've ridden Farley 6, 7, Surlys, Fuji, Mongoose and Salsa all with rigid forks.
> 
> On rear hub quality, mine skipped on a recent ride where circumstances were a climb in 4 deg weather. My Farley 8 was used and started life as a demo bike so who knows what abuse it had before me.


I was going to say the same thing.

I bought my Bluto equipped ride for the summer and find that locking it out in the winter might be the best. I don't know if freezing is bad for it, but I'd hate to blow seals or something nasty, plus I'm running so low pressure, I bounce like a basketball.

Could your skipping rear be cable or chain stretch? I sucked up a small twig too that caused skipping. Took me a minute to see it from the saddle. Picky shifters, etc...


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

techfersure said:


> Most hubs can be converted with spacer kits, talk to your dealer if yours is compatible.





tyriverag said:


> If you google it, you'll likely find an answer about hub conversion. Also, some dude in this thread had spacers machined.


My LBS had 'spacer kits' that varied by diameter. $15 as I remember. Worth an ask, or try a good online source. I Googled 'rear hub spacer' and came up some places.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

I got the Bluto upgrade on mine and I think it is a worthy upgrade. Search for a guy named Schmidt on this forum and he can make the spacers and you can use your existing front wheel and all you need is a disc brake spacer (and the Bluto). 

Yeah i know it adds weight to the bike but having the front suspension is really nice for both the snow and the dirt. I have the bluto with the lockout on the tip of the crown so you can easily reach down and lock out the fork. 

Overall I think it make the bike handle better and definately takes the edge off and getting the spacers to run the 135 hub on the 150 fork was quick, easy and cheap.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

bitflogger said:


> In winter I'm not seeing much need for the Bluto, and have realized mine was locked for most of a ride. Sorry on not knowing specifics. I have whatever is stock with a Farley 8.
> 
> Get what makes you happy, and I do like the Bluto riding Blue Mound without snow. I just want to point out that I'm not finding the suspension very important in winter. I've ridden Farley 6, 7, Surlys, Fuji, Mongoose and Salsa all with rigid forks.
> 
> On rear hub quality, mine skipped on a recent ride where circumstances were a climb in 4 deg weather. My Farley 8 was used and started life as a demo bike so who knows what abuse it had before me.


Clean the thick sticky grease out of it and use a light gun oil.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

In my experience, 'light gun oil' draws more dust and debris that almost any other oil.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

For all the discussion on Farleys here I can't remember many hub failures, certainly no issues with mine and it's been ridden and raced all year round since I bought it on release. It's needing a good clean up and service after a 24 hour MTB event but despite all the heavy mud and both mudguards breaking, the bike managed all the laps fine.

I have debated a bluto on my Farley 6 but I like the rigid fork as I find it works well on natural trails and psychologically I don't mind hammering the bike through a lot of mud so much when I know there's nothing at the front I'm ruining. If I could quickly change forks I'd like to be able to stick a bluto on when I'm riding purpose built trails which ave a harder surface and usually more jumps and similar but that's obviously not the case. I have been keeping an eye out for a second hand Farley so I could have one as a faster summer hardtail setup and keep the existing rigid for the poor weather but there's very few here in the UK.

I'm very tempted by a Stache 29+ hardtail to pair with the Farley to give me a bike for faster drier conditions as I don't like the Fuel now I'm used to the bigger tyres so I'm hoping the 29+ would be a good compromise.

John


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

JohnMcL7 said:


> For all the discussion on Farleys here I can't remember many hub failures, certainly no issues with mine and it's been ridden and raced all year round since I bought it on release. It's needing a good clean up and service after a 24 hour MTB event but despite all the heavy mud and both mudguards breaking, the bike managed all the laps fine.
> 
> I have debated a bluto on my Farley 6 but I like the rigid fork as I find it works well on natural trails and psychologically I don't mind hammering the bike through a lot of mud so much when I know there's nothing at the front I'm ruining. If I could quickly change forks I'd like to be able to stick a bluto on when I'm riding purpose built trails which ave a harder surface and usually more jumps and similar but that's obviously not the case. I have been keeping an eye out for a second hand Farley so I could have one as a faster summer hardtail setup and keep the existing rigid for the poor weather but there's very few here in the UK.
> 
> ...


I had fun riding the 29+ but find our Remedy 29 and Honzo to be better complements to our Farley.

By "our", I've got the good fortune to have same height wife so we share bikes.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's something I've debated with myself for a long time made more difficult by the fact that I can't test ride a Stache, I finally found a demo one but it was the wrong size. The Fuel is a great bike but the tyres just feel so skittish in comparison, I'm trying to get a hold of a second hand Stache so that way if I don't like it I don't lose so much selling it on.

John


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I managed to bag an ex-showroom Stache off Trek themselves so that's a great chance to try out 29+ and see how I get on.

I got the Fat bike back from its clean up after the Strathpuffer which is a 24 hour event in a local forest in the Highlands of Scotland which has grown rapidly in popularity. I took part as a ten last year for the first time and this year a quad, conditions were extremely tough as it's on natural non-purpose built trails which quickly get destroyed under the 1000 riders and it was unusually warm. This meant the entire track was unbelievably muddy to the degree even the big 4in tyres were really struggling at parts. They'd built a new finish section which hadn't been finalised so it felt like trying to cycle through setting cement, even just trying to push the bike through it was hard work as it just brought the bike to a halt.

Anyway the mighty Farley as always pulled through and although both mudguards failed, the bike never let me down despite the race being a real bike breaker. It's now looking better than it has done for a long time, this was during the race while queuing for the bike wash:










And today:


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

What bottom bracket does the Farley 6 use? I've been searching and getting the wrong bikes or contradictory results.

Thanks,
John


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine says Race Face X-type on the outer cups or whatever they're called. It looks like this one, except it doesn't say 'Team XC'. They don't list a 100 mm size either.
Race Face
It could be this one, but mine doesn't have a yellow background behind the lettering.
Race Face
This is the only other one on their website that has a 100 mm version
Race Face
Maybe Trek had them do a special run of BB's for the 6?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I stand corrected; they do say 'Team XC'. I just didn't turn the bike upside down to check like it was for this pic.








I wonder why they don't list a 100 mm version on the website.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for that, I didn't realise it was just as simple as looking at it on the actual bike!

I've found a 100mm one for sale:

Race Face X-Type Team XC BB Cups | Chain Reaction Cycles

The 24 hour event I did last month seems to have ruined the bottom bracket, it's been cleaned and serviced and it's functioning fine but there's knocking/squeaking coming from it. It's a bit pricier to replace than I expected but I think worth it so the bike runs smoothly.

John


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Glad to help. Good thing you found one but I still wonder why Race Face doesn't have a 100 MM version listed on their site. Weird.

Forty clams doesn't sound too bad...I figured they'd be more!


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

It's fairly common for the bike bike companies to do 'OEM' stuff for their bikes only.

Think about it, it keeps us coming back for parts... :skep:


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not sure why it's not listed on the Raceface site but the bike shop had no problem finding the 100mm version to order either from their normal Raceface supplier.

John


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just buy a set of x-type cups. The cups are the same regardless of spacing, the only difference is the sleeve which can be reused from the bb your replacing.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Just buy a set of x-type cups. The cups are the same regardless of spacing, the only difference is the sleeve which can be reused from the bb your replacing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Was thinking this is possible. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Man. Blew my second free hub this season on my 6. Havent gotten it back but im sure they sent another stock freehub. Warranty goes off april 2nd.... 

Options now is a turquoise I9 for $500 usd

Or buy 2 free hubs a season and change them out before they blow. 

Sucks....


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

This freehub blowing - sometimes when I'm pedaling, it feels like the gear skips a tooth or two. Is that a potential symptom? There's usually an accompanying noise like a harsh click or something.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> This freehub blowing - sometimes when I'm pedaling, it feels like the gear skips a tooth or two. Is that a potential symptom? There's usually an accompanying noise like a harsh click or something.


Yup. Its a pawl not engaging properly. Will eventually fail.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

solarplex: eventually we all fail and we all fall.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

tfinator said:


> I don't want it, but some people may.
> Regardless, can we all agree not to buy it based on principal?


Mr. Belding?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

tyriverag said:


> Mr. Belding?


You can only correct my grammar when you're on the same thread as the mistake


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

At what point is it worth considering replacing a tyre? I've no idea how many miles I've put on the bike, I've used it regularly since August 2014 although not much on road use - I noticed last night the tread blocks on the rear tyre are noticeably worn, the squiggly line on some of the blocks is now mostly gone.

I guess the obvious answer is replace them when they don't have enough grip but it's hard to tell whether the tyre is slipping due to wear or it's just that slippery a surface.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

JohnMcL7 said:


> At what point is it worth considering replacing a tyre? I've no idea how many miles I've put on the bike, I've used it regularly since August 2014 although not much on road use - I noticed last night the tread blocks on the rear tyre are noticeably worn, the squiggly line on some of the blocks is now mostly gone.
> 
> I guess the obvious answer is replace them when they don't have enough grip but it's hard to tell whether the tyre is slipping due to wear or it's just that slippery a surface.


I replace my tires about once a year, depending on wear. I replace the tubes then. Depending on how much wear, and rot, I may replace them sooner.

I also have a few different tires to use depending on conditions, although I don't change them that often.

If your tires are worn more than half, or are that old, I'd replace them. The rubber tends to get hard, and that leads to dry rot. If they are that old, the tubes will probably be 'welded' into the tire carcass, unless they have been changed.

Oh, I get the slippery surface bit. I run my hands on the tire, and if the grip isn't there, I swap it. Finding out that your tires are old, and hard is better done before face or head meets ground.

Oh, if the sidewalls show cracking, toss them.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

tyriverag said:


> This freehub blowing - sometimes when I'm pedaling, it feels like the gear skips a tooth or two. Is that a potential symptom? There's usually an accompanying noise like a harsh click or something.


I shredded all the pawls on mine. Completely smooth... had to walk for what seemed like FOREVER to get back to my jeep. Sucked.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> This freehub blowing - sometimes when I'm pedaling, it feels like the gear skips a tooth or two. Is that a potential symptom? There's usually an accompanying noise like a harsh click or something.


Sure it's the freehub? Just asking...

Whatever happened to the 'good old days' when the high end bikes had quality hubs...


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

StumpyR said:


> Sure it's the freehub? Just asking...
> 
> Whatever happened to the 'good old days' when the high end bikes had quality hubs...


Yeah, it's the freehub. Had to replace mine

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

StumpyR said:


> I replace my tires about once a year, depending on wear. I replace the tubes then. Depending on how much wear, and rot, I may replace them sooner.
> 
> I also have a few different tires to use depending on conditions, although I don't change them that often.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, the general condition of the tyres looks good - there's no cracks or visible hardening on them, it's just I'm not sure how much wear the knobbled parts can take. I generally ride the fat bike because there is little grip so it's hard to tell if it has less grip or it's just slippy, I came off the bike because the front tyre slipped and visibly it's a lot less worn so it's not like the back is sliding all over the place and the front is fine.

John


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JohnMcL7 said:


> At what point is it worth considering replacing a tyre? I've no idea how many miles I've put on the bike, I've used it regularly since August 2014 although not much on road use - I noticed last night the tread blocks on the rear tyre are noticeably worn, the squiggly line on some of the blocks is now mostly gone.
> 
> I guess the obvious answer is replace them when they don't have enough grip but it's hard to tell whether the tyre is slipping due to wear or it's just that slippery a surface.


After 50% tread life they get downgraded to street use and the fresh pair of shoes go on for the rail trail.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

I usually replace my tires at least every two years. This is normally before they are worn out, but by then the rubber is a lot less grippy than new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JERZYSHORE (Jun 26, 2016)

I wonder if you could describe how you made the Fatliner work with your Farley. I have a Farley 5 (2016) and am a bit stumped.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone found a bash guard to fit the stock chain ring and cranks?

This question was asked a few times back in 2014 but no really successful answers. I'm hoping with the passage of time people have found solutions.

Thanks,
Toby.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tpd said:


> Has anyone found a bash guard to fit the stock chain ring and cranks?
> 
> This question was asked a few times back in 2014 but no really successful answers. I'm hoping with the passage of time people have found solutions.
> 
> ...


These work on the 6.
Race Face Light Bash Ring | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

It seems like there are a bunch of them according to this Google page. My Stumpjumper has a Race Face crank and guard. Works great (so far).


----------



## shredd_guy (Aug 5, 2013)

I purchased my Farley 6 2 seasons ago. The more I ride it the more I like it. I have even been commuting with it this summer. So..

I would like to hear about how people have pulled the weight out of their rides.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

shredd_guy said:


> I purchased my Farley 6 2 seasons ago. The more I ride it the more I like it. I have even been commuting with it this summer. So..
> 
> I would like to hear about how people have pulled the weight out of their rides.


We have an 8. Tubeless tires was a change with instant and obvious improvements. Plastic (carbon) bars from a friend at deal I could not pass up didn't do anything we could notice except when looking at them.

One associate suggests the Rougarou tires. Maybe they'll improve your commuting too.

1x if your bike is not could be a change you'll notice but you'll spend a lot more than tubeless conversion.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

I upgraded to a dropper post, carbon bars and tubeless. Need 2x to get through the snow climbs. No further changes planned. 


Simen


----------



## shredd_guy (Aug 5, 2013)

I am going to get rid of my tubes when I get a chance. I would really like to get some carbon wheels but am not going to pay that much for wheels.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

The funny thing about my Farley 6 is that it's convinced me the weight doesn't matter that much, it's the heaviest bike I have by some margin yet it's also mostly the fastest - I expected the Stache with its still grippy tyres, suspension and lighter weight would demolish the Farley's PR's. Aside from some downhill parts though it's rarely breaking into the top three and the Farley's best time overall was on an uphill section.

John


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnMcL7 said:


> The funny thing about my Farley 6 is that it's convinced me the weight doesn't matter that much, it's the heaviest bike I have by some margin yet it's also mostly the fastest - I expected the Stache with its still grippy tyres, suspension and lighter weight would demolish the Farley's PR's. Aside from some downhill parts though it's rarely breaking into the top three and the Farley's best time overall was on an uphill section.
> 
> John


Put a set of 27.5+ tires on your Farley and hang on as its easily the faster then any bike I have ever owned.


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Put a set of 27.5+ tires on your Farley and hang on as its easily the faster then any bike I have ever owned.


I have been seeing people on 27.5+ and thinking it might be interesting to try. Do you (or anyone else know) if that tire format will fit the 80mm wide Jackalope rims?

Cheers,
Toby.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

tpd said:


> I have been seeing people on 27.5+ and thinking it might be interesting to try. Do you (or anyone else know) if that tire format will fit the 80mm wide Jackalope rims?
> 
> Cheers,
> Toby.


I believe that's a no-go. 40-50mm rims max or you spread the tire too much.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

tpd said:


> I have been seeing people on 27.5+ and thinking it might be interesting to try. Do you (or anyone else know) if that tire format will fit the 80mm wide Jackalope rims?
> 
> Cheers,
> Toby.


Plus wheels and tires will fit. If you do some searching here you'll find some people have posted the diameter of popular 26 in fat bike tires. Match that and be aware the Farleys before 2016 and after have different hub width standards.

An acquaintance has 650 plus setup on his and his wife's Farley 8 and Farley 9.8. I rode the 9.8 and the 27.5 plus tires felt like the diameter was too small for the riding I do. He's an XC racer so probably does not worry about pedal hits as I do.

This site has a good bunch of reading - long series of posts - i the plus bike sub-forum.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Put a set of 27.5+ tires on your Farley and hang on as its easily the faster then any bike I have ever owned.


I've already got the Stache which is designed for the plus rims and is better suited to them plus it means I can easily switch between a hard trail and rigid without having to swap forks over. The problem I'm finding with the plus tyres is it's harder to keep the speed going over rough terrain where the 4in tyres manage fine.

John


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Originally I thought the same but 27.5+ combo on the ruff stuff with the bluto sails through rock gardens with ease. Ive experimented with various air pressures and I think I have it nailed down. 

The other thing to consider is the 14 & 15 Farley are actually a carbon copy of the Stache. 


Marty-MJ


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not a case of thinking the same, I've had the Stache since January and still not getting the speed out of it I expected. It's good at trail centres but then the standard 29er would probably be faster. I'm not claiming plus tyres are inherently slower, it was just in response to the original question about weight that I don't think it's going to make much difference squeezing a few pounds off the Farley.

The 2014 and 2015 Farley may share similar designs but they're different bikes, in particular the Stache has the elevated chainstay and curved seat tube to shorten the back end (the older Farleys don't take 29+), I don't know what the geometry figures are but the Stache seems to have more BB clearance as well.

John


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I find I'm a bit slower with plus tires, but I feel faster because the ride is smoother. But at the end of the day, I care a lot more about feel/fun than the spedometer.


----------



## shredd_guy (Aug 5, 2013)

JohnMcL7 said:


> The funny thing about my Farley 6 is that it's convinced me the weight doesn't matter that much, it's the heaviest bike I have by some margin yet it's also mostly the fastest - I expected the Stache with its still grippy tyres, suspension and lighter weight would demolish the Farley's PR's. Aside from some downhill parts though it's rarely breaking into the top three and the Farley's best time overall was on an uphill section.
> 
> John


Interesting. I was out with some guys over the weekend and I felt as though the bike didn't want to stop it just rolls. My commute times are back from my 29er around 5 to 7 mins. I am going to do some dirt time trials. the cheq 40 is around the corner. it would be fun to do fat but I don't want to loose speed.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

mdilthey said:


> I find I'm a bit slower with plus tires, but I feel faster because the ride is smoother. But at the end of the day, I care a lot more about feel/fun than the spedometer.


I wouldn't say feel/fun are unrelated to speed - I love the feel of the fat bike so in turn ride it hard and it's fast. The plus bike isn't just slower, it feels slower as well as it can't power through the rough trails like the fat bike can. It's faster on the trail centres and similar purpose designed routes where the fat bike gains no advantage in traction or rolling over the rough stuff but then I'm not sure there's much benefit over the 29er.

I guess it's a YMMV situation as with mountain biking there's a tremendous range of riding conditions and no best bike, what suits one person won't necessarily suit another.

I was amused though when chatting with a friend on a ride last week who was encouraging me to take part in an upcoming race which is a mountain bike marathon over 70km of non-purpose built trails but with enduro style timing on some of the downhill sections and an uphill bike and hike section where you have to carry the bike up. I pointed out that the Farley 6 is a fairly heavy beast for carrying (definitely the toughest part of CX particularly when you see the guys running up the hill past you with their carbon machines on their shoulder) so she as offering me a shot of her S-works Fatboy which I think is lighter than my road bike - too scared to touch thing, never mind ride it...not a cheap bike.

John


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I replaced my BB with an XT on my 6. The turbine one my LBS had would have worked but i needed a $100 new style BB tool. I just reused the raceface pipe! All works well. Only issue is shimano makes the drive side longer and the other side short so i couldnt put 2 spacers on the non drive to center my chainline but its not really an issue for me, shifts fine. I only use my 42 t (1x10) for slow spinning, if i need to climb i 36 it and torque it


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

There's already a thread dedicated to this issue, but I thought I'd drop it in here for anyone who's subscribed to this thread and may have missed the other post....

Trek recalls more than 4,000 Farley fat bikes - BikeRadar USA
and
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2017/Trek-Recalls-Farley-Bicycles


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I just want to share that I have the five inch tire itch. But I ride a Farley 6. I think I am going to buy the Flowbeist and try to mount that in the rear. If it fits, sweet! If not, I will ride it up front (and go with a Van Helga in the rear). I believe they are 4.6, and might squeeze in. When I get my bike back from the warranty fix, I will do some measuring, as 45NRTH has a nice tire width geometry chart online.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

tyriverag said:


> I just want to share that I have the five inch tire itch. But I ride a Farley 6. I think I am going to buy the Flowbeist and try to mount that in the rear. If it fits, sweet! If not, I will ride it up front (and go with a Van Helga in the rear). I believe they are 4.6, and might squeeze in. When I get my bike back from the warranty fix, I will do some measuring, as 45NRTH has a nice tire width geometry chart online.


I'm curious - please report back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I actually just found an article that measures both Dunderbeist and Flowbeist on 80mm Sun Ringle rims Dunder was 4.1795 inches and Flow was 4.2425 inches, both at 15psi. I don't have my bike with me, and won't for maybe a week, but feel free to measure the various clearance spots in the rear and report back.

45 North Flowbeist and Dunderbeist Set Up | brokenspokebikes


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I measured and I had a little over 4.5 inches of clearance at every place I measured in the rear. It should fit no problem. I am going to see if any friends or the LBS has a Flow for me to check out. The Flow was a slightly larger than the Dunder, and if it for some reason doesn't fit, I can throw it in the rear.


----------



## Ewojer (Nov 1, 2014)

I have an XL Farley 6 that I am setting up for bike packing and am looking at a Revelate frame bag. Does anyone have experience with this? My bike is still in the shop with the fork recall so I can't measure it (I can call the shop when it opens). I asked the folks at Revelate and they gave me suggestions on measuring, but no Farley experience. I have found two Black Friday deals, so I would like to act quick on ordering if possible. 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## lovemachine (Jun 9, 2015)

On the Farley 6, is the 26x3.8 tires the largest I can run?


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

4.0 rear, 5.0 front


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

When I was looking, I had heard the Farley was a little narrower than the Fatboy.

Dillingers won't fit. Many tires won't.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

StumpyR said:


> When I was looking, I had heard the Farley was a little narrower than the Fatboy.
> 
> Dillingers won't fit. Many tires won't.


Its maybe narrower but has shorter chainstays and a slacker fork, alot more fun.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

Having epically crashed on ice before, I preferred the ability to ride with studded wide tires over 'more fun'. I'm not saying more fun isn't bad, but damn, I was upright riding along, and next second I was sliding across an ice patch watching my new bike slide into the brush. Give me studs, and make them bite more than the frame.

I'm still amazed how fast, and hard, that wipe out was, and I didn't even touch the brakes.

Waiting for 45Nrth to get their act together and deliver the XL studs. COME ON GUYS! PEOPLE WANT THEM because there is ICE around already...


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

StumpyR said:


> Having epically crashed on ice before, I preferred the ability to ride with studded wide tires over 'more fun'. I'm not saying more fun isn't bad, but damn, I was upright riding along, and next second I was sliding across an ice patch watching my new bike slide into the brush. Give me studs, and make them bite more than the frame.
> 
> I'm still amazed how fast, and hard, that wipe out was, and I didn't even touch the brakes.
> 
> Waiting for 45Nrth to get their act together and deliver the XL studs. COME ON GUYS! PEOPLE WANT THEM because there is ICE around already...


Gnarwhal fits, dillinger 4 fits, wazia 4" fits. All studded fat 4" tires


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

solarplex said:


> Gnarwhal fits, dillinger 4 fits, wazia 4" fits. All studded fat 4" tires


The LBS recommended not using studded tires. Thought that was odd. Good that it can support studded tires.

I may be over reacting to my incident, but I want the widest studded tires I can get if it looks like ice is possible.

Ride safe...


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

I just mounted studded Dillinger 4's on 26" jackalopes. The bead seat on the rim had to be built up by .060" to get a tight fit and prevent burping. I have the older Dillinger 4's, the news ones that are now called "Tubeless compatible" may fit better.


----------



## patco21 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thinking about a 27.5+ conversion for my F6 and noticed that boost-spaced (110mm) forks can be found fairly cheaply. Well, cheaper than a bluto and they still fit 3" tires. Has anyone done this on their Farley? Would there be any difference in the geometry between these two forks?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

As long as you get a 51mm offset fork with the same travel it should be the same geo wise.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

A while back I mentioned I was was going to (try to) throw a bigger tire on the back of my Farley 6.

In December I bought a Maxxis FBF 4.8. Threw it on the front, worked great in the winter, and so far is great on dirt. Let it stretch out for a couple months, mounted it on the rear wheel last night. Did not fit. The knobs hit the front derailleur, which I could remove, but then the outer knobs barely, BARELY, clear the right chainstay. I am not sure if I could fit a piece of paper in there.

Might throw a 3.8 FBF on the rear cause I like to match.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> A while back I mentioned I was was going to (try to) throw a bigger tire on the back of my Farley 6.
> 
> In December I bought a Maxxis FBF 4.8. Threw it on the front, worked great in the winter, and so far is great on dirt. Let it stretch out for a couple months, mounted it on the rear wheel last night. Did not fit. The knobs hit the front derailleur, which I could remove, but then the outer knobs barely, BARELY, clear the right chainstay. I am not sure if I could fit a piece of paper in there.
> 
> Might throw a 3.8 FBF on the rear cause I like to match.


Dont they make a 4" as well?


----------



## jmor6766 (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried to squeeze a schwalbe jumbo jim 4.40 on the rear of the farley 6? Read somewhere that the actual is 4.2ish but not confirmed.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

jmor6766 said:


> Has anyone tried to squeeze a schwalbe jumbo jim 4.40 on the rear of the farley 6? Read somewhere that the actual is 4.2ish but not confirmed.


I bet it would fit. I wrote down the measurements from my Minion FBF experiment above, but not only neglected to include them in the post (above), but don't remember them either. Anyway, the treads on the JJ seem to have a lower profile, and that is where the Minion would touch the seat- and chainstays, as well as the rear of the front derailleur. 4.2 is likely about as big as you will squeeze back there. No idea how much it will stretch out after riding.


----------



## patada (Jul 11, 2008)

*29+*



Ranger Pride said:


> Anyone tried to run a 29er+ setup with this frame/fork combo as a summer setup yet? Just curious if it would work.


Did you ever try 29+ or get an answer? 
Will 27.5 x 3.8 fit?


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

patada said:


> Did you ever try 29+ or get an answer?
> Will 27.5 x 3.8 fit?[/QUOTE
> 
> 29X2.6 Bontrager XR2 fits perfectly


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

fewg8 said:


> patada said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever try 29+ or get an answer?
> ...


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

No-go for 3.0. Not even the small fat b nimble. I'll try to post up a pic later of the xr2


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's good to see this thread still on the go 

It's quickly approaching the time for the Stache to go away for the winter and get the Farley back out, it's in need of a new rear brake and rear tyre. Any tips for getting the tyre off the Mulefut rims and install the new ones? I'm sticking another Hodag on the back as I managed to pick one up cheap plus it does the job for me. 

John


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

JohnMcL7 said:


> It's good to see this thread still on the go
> 
> It's quickly approaching the time for the Stache to go away for the winter and get the Farley back out, it's in need of a new rear brake and rear tyre. Any tips for getting the tyre off the Mulefut rims and install the new ones? I'm sticking another Hodag on the back as I managed to pick one up cheap plus it does the job for me.
> 
> John


When I switched my Mulefut/Hodags over to tubeless, my recollection is that it didn't require any tools to remove/reinstall the tire.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*New life for the "old" Farley*

No love for the original 177 Farleys lately

Updated with 27.5 hodag on Stans Hugo rims


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Still plenty of love from me for my good old Farley 6 which is still in regular use through the winter and my most used bike by far.

How do you find the 27.5 size, there doesn't look to be much clearance for the rear wheel although hard to tell from pictures. Are you using the original size hubs?


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep. Running the original hubs believe it or not. I have always liked rigid bikes but injuries kept me off them for a while. The Farley got me back in the game but low bb height (not much but noticeable to me) and the bounciness of the tires could be better. This setup solves in. We don’t get accumulated snow very often here so not worried about that. I just wanted a simple rigid setup for the trails. * note that I’m not running a front derailleur and having one would probably cause clearance issues


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Bike looks great with the Hiodags just curious which rim you used.



fewg8 said:


> No love for the original 177 Farleys lately
> 
> Updated with 27.5 hodag on Stans Hugo rims
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Stans Hugo v2. I have read that some have had durability problems but I got them for dirt cheap. Really like the tire profile with them


----------



## patada (Jul 11, 2008)

fewg8 said:


> Stans Hugo v2. I have read that some have had durability problems but I got them for dirt cheap. Really like the tire profile with them


How much did this raise the bottom bracket? I'm thinking of a 29x2.6 setup that would be close to the same height as the hodag I think. Just wondering how it changed the feel of the bike?


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just what you’d expect. Tighter feel since less float. The slightly higher bb gives a little more confidence in techy areas. I also have a 29 wheelset. I run a Bontrager xr2 2.6 in the rear


----------



## tpd (Dec 10, 2014)

*need a dropper post*

My word it's been a while since I was last in here! Glad to see people are still present.

I have a Farley 8 and want to add a dropper post. I am pretty sure the diameter is 31.6 mm -- but could be wrong -- but I don't know what length I can put in there.

Five years ago I had it all figured out and failed to pull the trigger but now I have some more motivation.

What's a good cheap dropper post for this animal? Back then I was going to put in a Drop Line post, but those seem to have morphed into the Line Dropper post.

So, what diameter and what length?

Thanks,
Toby.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

tpd said:


> My word it's been a while since I was last in here! Glad to see people are still present.
> 
> I have a Farley 8 and want to add a dropper post. I am pretty sure the diameter is 31.6 mm -- but could be wrong -- but I don't know what length I can put in there.
> 
> ...


Yes 31.6 is right. Check out the new PNW Rainier that offers adjustable height.


----------

